# Trojan:Win64/sirefef.e Virus Removal



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

My computer has been shutting down suddenly each morning for the past couple weeks. While investigating the issue I noticed that Windows Update and Windows Firewall were turned off. After visiting Microsoft's Support area I was able to get Windows Update working, but after running a Windows Security Essentials Scan and removing the only virus it found (Trojan:Win64/sirefef.e) My computer restarted to a blue screen of death that said "Stop: C0000135 The program can't start because %hs is missing frmo your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem"

When I restarted again Windows Startup tool came up and had me restore back to when it was working....which of course also restored the virus.

I've looked around on the internet for a couple hours tonight and haven't found a solution. Tech Guys helped me once in the past and hoping someone is available to help again.

Thanks in advance!

HiJack this log below.

DDS Lob further below.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:54:38 PM, on 1/5/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe
C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell System Manager\PanelHelper32.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/USREL/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.cnn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe,
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 216.240.133.193 www.google-analytics.com.
O1 - Hosts: 216.240.133.193 ad-emea.doubleclick.net.
O1 - Hosts: 216.240.133.193 www.statcounter.com.
O1 - Hosts: 69.72.252.254 www.google-analytics.com.
O1 - Hosts: 69.72.252.254 ad-emea.doubleclick.net.
O1 - Hosts: 69.72.252.254 www.statcounter.com.
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Trend Micro NSC BHO - {1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\Client Server Security Agent\bho\1009\TmIEPlg32.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl9] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVD9LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray12OEM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop Disc Tool] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Akamai NetSession Interface] "C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX9400Fax Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATICFA.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_SF819.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Dell System Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Calendar Sync.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 Smart Wizard.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: RemotePrintControlCab - https://payrollapp2.com/@57128e25-b...printingassistant/RemotePrintControlCabIE.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1ABA5FAC-1417-422B-BA82-45C35E2C908B} (20-20 3D Viewer for IKEA) - http://kitchenplanner.ikea.com/US/Core/Player/2020PlayerAX_IKEA_Win32.cab
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb3 - {C5E479EA-0A65-4B05-8C6C-2FC8CC682EB4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2010\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: tmpx - {0E526CB5-7446-41D1-A403-19BFE95E8C23} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\Client Server Security Agent\bho\1009\TmIEPlg32.dll (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Content Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Broadcom Management Agent (BrcmMgmtAgent) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Dell System Manager Service (dcpsysmgrsvc) - Dell Inc. - c:\Program Files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 - Flexera Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.9 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English 64-bit (mi-raysat_3dsmax2012_64) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max Design 2012\mentalimages\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2012_64server.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB12OEM - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12 (RoxWatch12) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SecureStorageService - Wave Systems Corp. - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Secure Storage Manager\SecureStorageService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: NTRU TSS v1.2.1.36 TCS (tcsd_win32.exe) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\NTRU Cryptosystems\NTRU TCG Software Stack\bin\tcsd_win32.exe
O23 - Service: TdmService - Wave Systems Corp. - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Wave Authentication Manager Service - Wave Systems Corp. - C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WSWNDA3100 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe

--
End of file - 16679 bytes

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421
Run by WA1 at 22:56:18 on 2012-01-05
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.6142.4325 [GMT -8:00]
.
AV: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {68F968AC-2AA0-091D-848C-803E83E35902}
SP: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Anti-spyware *Disabled/Updated* {D3988948-0C9A-0693-BE3C-BB4CF86413BF}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
FW: Trend Micro Personal Firewall *Disabled* {70A91CD9-303D-A217-A80E-6DEE136EDB2B}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmService.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe -k Akamai
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max Design 2012\mentalimages\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2012_64server.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\upeksvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmNotify.exe
C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe
C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell System Manager\PanelHelper32.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k SDRSVC
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.cnn.com/
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
mWinlogon: Shell=explorer.exe,
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe,
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: TmIEPlugInBHO Class: {1ca1377b-dc1d-4a52-9585-6e06050fac53} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\Client Server Security Agent\bho\1009\TmIEPlg32.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {aa58ed58-01dd-4d91-8333-cf10577473f7} - c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbar1.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper: {ae7cd045-e861-484f-8273-0445ee161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {af69de43-7d58-4638-b6fa-ce66b5ad205d} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {b4f3a835-0e21-4959-ba22-42b3008e02ff} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Bing Bar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: SmartSelect Class: {f4971ee7-daa0-4053-9964-665d8ee6a077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: Bing Bar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
TB: Adobe PDF: {47833539-d0c5-4125-9fa8-0819e2eaac93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: &Google: {2318c2b1-4965-11d4-9b18-009027a5cd4f} - c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbar1.dll
uRun: [Akamai NetSession Interface] "C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe"
uRun: [EPSON Stylus CX9400Fax Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATICFA.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_SF819.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
mRun: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun: [RemoteControl9] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe"
mRun: [PDVD9LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\Language\Language.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [<NO NAME>] 
mRun: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
mRun: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
mRun: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray12OEM.exe"
mRun: [Desktop Disc Tool] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe"
mRun: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
mRun: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
mRun: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
StartupFolder: C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\Dropbox.lnk - C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\DELLSY~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgr.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\GOOGLE~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\NETGEA~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\QUICKB~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5 (0x5)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: DisableCAD = 1 (0x1)
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
LSP: mswsock.dll
DPF: RemotePrintControlCab - hxxps://payrollapp2.com/@57128e25-bfc9-4da2-9796-f1b16cc899b9/checkprintingassistant/RemotePrintControlCabIE.CAB
DPF: {1ABA5FAC-1417-422B-BA82-45C35E2C908B} - hxxp://kitchenplanner.ikea.com/US/Core/Player/2020PlayerAX_IKEA_Win32.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_30-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0030-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_30-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_30-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{3082F5D9-DEB9-446A-99E0-04D78E9F5B78} : DhcpNameServer = 209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62
TCP: Interfaces\{30DBF948-1470-443C-B12A-051B8169B8E0} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{30DBF948-1470-443C-B12A-051B8169B8E0}\2427F677E6376796C6C656 : DhcpNameServer = 209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62
TCP: Interfaces\{30DBF948-1470-443C-B12A-051B8169B8E0}\35841444F47523 : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{30DBF948-1470-443C-B12A-051B8169B8E0}\35861646F677027516C6B65627 : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: intu-help-qb3 - {c5e479ea-0a65-4b05-8c6c-2fc8cc682eb4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2010\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
Handler: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - C:\Windows\System32\mscoree.dll
Handler: tmpx - {0E526CB5-7446-41D1-A403-19BFE95E8C23} - 
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
LSA: Authentication Packages = msv1_0 wvauth
SubSystems: Windows = basesrv,1 winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3 consrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2 sxssrv,4
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: TmIEPlugInBHO Class: {1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\Client Server Security Agent\bho\1009\TmIEPlg32.dll
BHO-X64: Trend Micro NSC BHO - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO-X64: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbar1.dll
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper: {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO-X64: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO: {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
BHO-X64: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO-X64: URLRedirectionBHO - No File
BHO-X64: Bing Bar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: SmartSelect Class: {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO-X64: SmartSelect - No File
TB-X64: Bing Bar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
TB-X64: Adobe PDF: {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB-X64: &Google: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbar1.dll
mRun-x64: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun-x64: [RemoteControl9] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe"
mRun-x64: [PDVD9LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\Language\Language.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [(Default)] 
mRun-x64: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
mRun-x64: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
mRun-x64: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray12OEM.exe"
mRun-x64: [Desktop Disc Tool] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe"
mRun-x64: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
mRun-x64: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
mRun-x64: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun-x64: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
mRun-x64: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
mRun-x64: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
Hosts: 216.240.133.193 www.google-analytics.com.
Hosts: 216.240.133.193 ad-emea.doubleclick.net.
Hosts: 216.240.133.193 www.statcounter.com.
Hosts: 69.72.252.254 www.google-analytics.com.
Hosts: 69.72.252.254 ad-emea.doubleclick.net.
.
Note: multiple HOSTS entries found. Please refer to Attach.txt
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [?]
R0 SCMNdisP;General NDIS Protocol Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys [?]
R1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [?]
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k Akamai [2009-7-13 20992]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [?]
R2 Autodesk Content Service;Autodesk Content Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe [2011-2-2 18656]
R2 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE [2011-5-12 249648]
R2 BrcmMgmtAgent;Broadcom Management Agent;C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe [2010-6-29 158720]
R2 dcpsysmgrsvc;Dell System Manager Service;C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgrSvc.exe [2010-8-24 517488]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2011-9-22 13336]
R2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2012_64;mental ray 3.9 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English 64-bit;C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max Design 2012\mentalimages\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2012_64server.exe [2011-2-22 86016]
R2 Wave Authentication Manager Service;Wave Authentication Manager Service;C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe [2011-7-1 1600000]
R2 WSWNDA3100;WSWNDA3100;C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe [2011-9-30 272864]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [?]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [?]
R3 AtiHDAudioService;ATI Function Driver for HD Audio Service;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys [?]
R3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys [?]
R3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [?]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-1-9 4925184]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-4 136176]
S2 RoxWatch12;Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 219632]
S3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-6-7 191752]
S3 dmvsc;dmvsc;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [?]
S3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2011-9-28 1431888]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-4 136176]
S3 netvsc;netvsc;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys [?]
S3 RoxMediaDB12OEM;RoxMediaDB12OEM;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 1116656]
S3 StorSvc;Storage Service;C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted [2009-7-13 20992]
S3 SynthVid;SynthVid;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys [?]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [?]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [?]
S3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [?]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [?]
S4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-9-22 57184]
.
=============== File Associations ===============
.
.scr=AutoCADScriptFile
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-01-06 06:48:42	388096	----a-r-	C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-01-06 06:48:42	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
2012-01-06 03:11:18	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 03:11:13	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 02:53:59	887296	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:53:59	678912	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:44:07	43520	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll
2012-01-06 02:44:05	3145216	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2012-01-06 02:44:03	723456	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44:03	534528	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44:01	2048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:44:01	2048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:35:15	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\WA1\SecurityScans
2012-01-06 02:35:04	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2
2012-01-05 17:25:26	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess
2012-01-05 16:13:30	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\Dell Edoc Viewer
2011-12-30 16:41:15	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\System32\appmgmt
2011-12-27 15:35:14	472808	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-12-17 03:57:40	--------	d-----w-	C:\temp
2011-12-17 03:56:00	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}
2011-12-07 18:41:04	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\jG28300PiHlF28300
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-01-05 17:26:54	414368	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-12-10 23:24:08	23152	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-11-04 01:53:39	2309120	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2011-11-04 01:44:47	1390080	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2011-11-04 01:44:21	1493504	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-11-04 01:34:43	2382848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2011-11-03 22:47:42	1798144	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2011-11-03 22:40:21	1427456	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2011-11-03 22:39:47	1127424	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2011-11-03 22:31:57	2382848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
.
============= FINISH: 22:58:11.10 ===============


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!!  My name is *Jeff*. I would be more than happy to take a look at your malware results logs and help you with solving any malware problems you might have. Logs can take a while to research, so please be patient and know that I am working hard to get you a clean and functional system back in your hands. I'd be grateful if you would note the following:
 I will be working on your Malware issues, this may or may not, solve other issues you have with your machine.
 Please subscribe to this topic, if you haven't already. 
 The fixes are specific to your problem and should only be used for the issues on this machine.
 Please continue to review my answers until I tell you your machine appears to be clear. Absence of symptoms does not mean that everything is clear.
 It's often worth reading through these instructions and printing them for ease of reference.
 If you don't know or understand something, please don't hesitate to say or ask!! It's better to be sure and safe than sorry.
 Please reply to this thread. Do not start a new topic.

IMPORTANT NOTE : Please do not delete anything unless instructed to.
*DO NOT use any TOOLS such as Combofix or HijackThis fixes without supervision*.
Doing so could make your system inoperable and could require a full reinstall of your OS losing all your programs and data.

*Vista and Windows 7 users:*
These tools MUST be run from the executable (.exe) every time you run them
with Admin Rights (Right click, choose "Run as Administrator")

_*Stay with this topic until I give you the all clean post.*_
----------

***WARNING***Unfortunately one or more of the infections I have identified are *Backdoor Trojans, IRCBots or other Malware* capable of stealing very important information. You need to *stop using all Internet Banking sites, change passwords to all sites with sensitive information from a clean computer and phone your bank to inform them that you may be a victim of identify theft*. More often than not, we advise users that a full reinstallation of their Operating System is the only way to ensure that their computer will ever be 100% clean again.

Unfortunately I have found what is known as the *ZeroAccess rootkit* on your system. It is an _*especially nasty infection*_ that can take quite some time to clean as well as may have damaged your system files itself. As a warning, during the cleaning (if you choose to do so) you may lose internet access with this computer and in the end _*we may need to reinstall the operating system anyway depending on the extent of the infection*_.

If you would like to format and reinstall your Operating System please let me know and we can assist you with that.

If you would like to continue with the cleaning, please continue with the following instructions and I will be more than happy to help. 
----------------

Please download TDSSKiller.zip

Extract it to your desktop
Right-click and Run as Administrator *TDSSKiller.exe*
Press *Start Scan*
Only if *Malicious* objects are found then ensure *Cure* is selected
Then click *Continue* > *Reboot now*

Copy and paste the log in your next reply
_A copy of the log will be saved automatically to the root of the drive (typically C:\)_

----------

Download *Combofix* from either of the links below, and save it to your desktop. 
*Link 1*
*Link 2*

**Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop**

--------------------------------------------------------------------

IMPORTANT - *Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications*, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools. If you have difficulty properly disabling your protective programs, refer to this link here 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Right-Click and Run as Administrator on *ComboFix.exe* & follow the prompts. 
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *C:\ComboFix.txt * for further review.
----------

If you have chosen to attempt cleaning, in your next reply please post the logs created by TDSSKiller and ComboFix.


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Jeff,

I ran TDSSKiller and it generated a report. I then Ran ComboFix and it took about 25 min and it rebooted my system automatically. Now my computer is stuck at the Windows Start-up page saying "Please Wait..."...going on 20 minutes. 

I can't post logs because windows isn't starting up.

!!Help!!....I'm willing to do a Window reinstall, but I will have to spend a little time backing up a few more files....If I can get to them! I didn't think I needed to back them up before running what I thought were diagnostic reports.


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi anjwalker,



> I needed to back them up before running what I thought were diagnostic reports.


You had already run the diagnostic tools when you had posted.



> If you have chosen to attempt cleaning, in your next reply please post the logs created by TDSSKiller and ComboFix.


When you ran these tools that started the cleaning process. I apologize if my instructions were not clear.
-------------

* Reboot Your System in Safe Mode*


 Restart the computer.
 As soon as BIOS is loaded begin tapping the F8 key until the Advanced Options menu appears.
 Use the arrow keys to select the Safe mode with Networking menu item
 Press Enter.

*Once you are in safe mode look to see if you are able to find the log created by TDSSKiller and ComboFix. They should both be found in the C:\ folder.*


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Thanks...got it. I'll be more careful and get things backed up properly in the meantime.

Here are the Logs...TDSSKiller First...then the ComboFix....

08:37:18.0419 9240	TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.6.25.0 Dec 23 2011 14:51:16
08:37:18.0949 9240	============================================================
08:37:18.0949 9240	Current date / time: 2012/01/06 08:37:18.0949
08:37:18.0949 9240	SystemInfo:
08:37:18.0949 9240	
08:37:18.0949 9240	OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
08:37:18.0949 9240	Product type: Workstation
08:37:18.0949 9240	ComputerName: WA1-PC
08:37:18.0949 9240	UserName: WA1
08:37:18.0949 9240	Windows directory: C:\Windows
08:37:18.0949 9240	System windows directory: C:\Windows
08:37:18.0949 9240	Running under WOW64
08:37:18.0949 9240	Processor architecture: Intel x64
08:37:18.0949 9240	Number of processors: 4
08:37:18.0949 9240	Page size: 0x1000
08:37:18.0949 9240	Boot type: Normal boot
08:37:18.0949 9240	============================================================
08:37:19.0448 9240	Initialize success
08:37:21.0024 7424	============================================================
08:37:21.0024 7424	Scan started
08:37:21.0024 7424	Mode: Manual; 
08:37:21.0024 7424	============================================================
08:37:22.0085 7424	1394ohci (a87d604aea360176311474c87a63bb88) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
08:37:22.0085 7424	1394ohci - ok
08:37:22.0194 7424	ACPI (d81d9e70b8a6dd14d42d7b4efa65d5f2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
08:37:22.0194 7424	ACPI - ok
08:37:22.0225 7424	AcpiPmi (99f8e788246d495ce3794d7e7821d2ca) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
08:37:22.0225 7424	AcpiPmi - ok
08:37:22.0272 7424	ADIHdAudAddService (dbae970e1660d33f41f460d245a30a6a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ADIHdAud.sys
08:37:22.0287 7424	ADIHdAudAddService - ok
08:37:22.0303 7424	adp94xx (2f6b34b83843f0c5118b63ac634f5bf4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
08:37:22.0303 7424	adp94xx - ok
08:37:22.0334 7424	adpahci (597f78224ee9224ea1a13d6350ced962) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
08:37:22.0334 7424	adpahci - ok
08:37:22.0350 7424	adpu320 (e109549c90f62fb570b9540c4b148e54) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
08:37:22.0365 7424	adpu320 - ok
08:37:22.0397 7424	AFD (d5b031c308a409a0a576bff4cf083d30) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
08:37:22.0397 7424	AFD - ok
08:37:22.0428 7424	agp440 (608c14dba7299d8cb6ed035a68a15799) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
08:37:22.0443 7424	agp440 - ok
08:37:22.0475 7424	aliide (5812713a477a3ad7363c7438ca2ee038) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
08:37:22.0475 7424	aliide - ok
08:37:22.0490 7424	amdide (1ff8b4431c353ce385c875f194924c0c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
08:37:22.0490 7424	amdide - ok
08:37:22.0506 7424	AmdK8 (7024f087cff1833a806193ef9d22cda9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
08:37:22.0506 7424	AmdK8 - ok
08:37:22.0631 7424	amdkmdag (1161508314780ce14cd3def536ab7b75) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
08:37:22.0709 7424	amdkmdag - ok
08:37:22.0724 7424	amdkmdap (2005d4dabec2b0a57c23f6c2d51a7a53) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys
08:37:22.0740 7424	amdkmdap - ok
08:37:22.0755 7424	AmdPPM (1e56388b3fe0d031c44144eb8c4d6217) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
08:37:22.0755 7424	AmdPPM - ok
08:37:22.0771 7424	amdsata (d4121ae6d0c0e7e13aa221aa57ef2d49) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
08:37:22.0771 7424	amdsata - ok
08:37:22.0787 7424	amdsbs (f67f933e79241ed32ff46a4f29b5120b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys
08:37:22.0787 7424	amdsbs - ok
08:37:22.0802 7424	amdxata (540daf1cea6094886d72126fd7c33048) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
08:37:22.0818 7424	amdxata - ok
08:37:22.0849 7424	AppID (89a69c3f2f319b43379399547526d952) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
08:37:22.0849 7424	AppID - ok
08:37:22.0880 7424	arc (c484f8ceb1717c540242531db7845c4e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
08:37:22.0880 7424	arc - ok
08:37:22.0896 7424	arcsas (019af6924aefe7839f61c830227fe79c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
08:37:22.0896 7424	arcsas - ok
08:37:22.0974 7424	AsyncMac (769765ce2cc62867468cea93969b2242) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
08:37:22.0974 7424	AsyncMac - ok
08:37:22.0989 7424	atapi (02062c0b390b7729edc9e69c680a6f3c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
08:37:23.0005 7424	atapi - ok
08:37:23.0067 7424	AtiHDAudioService (cbd14f698def12ee3557604b726cb8eb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys
08:37:23.0083 7424	AtiHDAudioService - ok
08:37:23.0130 7424	b06bdrv (3e5b191307609f7514148c6832bb0842) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bxvbda.sys
08:37:23.0130 7424	b06bdrv - ok
08:37:23.0192 7424	b57nd60a (00e4fd35ce3e817f19d6bc2b6f97fd90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
08:37:23.0192 7424	b57nd60a - ok
08:37:23.0239 7424	BCMH43XX (23d68a29d1e12e593e99a7cf8f5f1b95) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys
08:37:23.0255 7424	BCMH43XX - ok
08:37:23.0286 7424	Beep (16a47ce2decc9b099349a5f840654746) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
08:37:23.0301 7424	Beep - ok
08:37:23.0317 7424	blbdrive (61583ee3c3a17003c4acd0475646b4d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
08:37:23.0333 7424	blbdrive - ok
08:37:23.0364 7424	Blfp (228086f7ed08e8f1f8622e8f0ded7b6e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\basp.sys
08:37:23.0364 7424	Blfp - ok
08:37:23.0411 7424	bowser (6c02a83164f5cc0a262f4199f0871cf5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
08:37:23.0411 7424	bowser - ok
08:37:23.0442 7424	BrFiltLo (f09eee9edc320b5e1501f749fde686c8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys
08:37:23.0457 7424	BrFiltLo - ok
08:37:23.0457 7424	BrFiltUp (b114d3098e9bdb8bea8b053685831be6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys
08:37:23.0473 7424	BrFiltUp - ok
08:37:23.0489 7424	Brserid (43bea8d483bf1870f018e2d02e06a5bd) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
08:37:23.0489 7424	Brserid - ok
08:37:23.0504 7424	BrSerWdm (a6eca2151b08a09caceca35c07f05b42) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
08:37:23.0504 7424	BrSerWdm - ok
08:37:23.0520 7424	BrUsbMdm (b79968002c277e869cf38bd22cd61524) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
08:37:23.0535 7424	BrUsbMdm - ok
08:37:23.0535 7424	BrUsbSer (a87528880231c54e75ea7a44943b38bf) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
08:37:23.0535 7424	BrUsbSer - ok
08:37:23.0535 7424	BTHMODEM (9da669f11d1f894ab4eb69bf546a42e8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
08:37:23.0535 7424	BTHMODEM - ok
08:37:23.0598 7424	cdfs (b8bd2bb284668c84865658c77574381a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
08:37:23.0598 7424	cdfs - ok
08:37:23.0629 7424	cdrom (f036ce71586e93d94dab220d7bdf4416) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
08:37:23.0645 7424	cdrom - ok
08:37:23.0676 7424	circlass (d7cd5c4e1b71fa62050515314cfb52cf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
08:37:23.0676 7424	circlass - ok
08:37:23.0723 7424	CLFS (fe1ec06f2253f691fe36217c592a0206) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
08:37:23.0723 7424	CLFS - ok
08:37:23.0785 7424	CmBatt (0840155d0bddf1190f84a663c284bd33) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CmBatt.sys
08:37:23.0785 7424	CmBatt - ok
08:37:23.0801 7424	cmdide (e19d3f095812725d88f9001985b94edd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
08:37:23.0816 7424	cmdide - ok
08:37:23.0847 7424	CNG (d5fea92400f12412b3922087c09da6a5) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
08:37:23.0847 7424	CNG - ok
08:37:23.0863 7424	Compbatt (102de219c3f61415f964c88e9085ad14) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\compbatt.sys
08:37:23.0879 7424	Compbatt - ok
08:37:23.0910 7424	CompositeBus (03edb043586cceba243d689bdda370a8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
08:37:23.0910 7424	CompositeBus - ok
08:37:23.0972 7424	crcdisk (1c827878a998c18847245fe1f34ee597) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
08:37:23.0972 7424	crcdisk - ok
08:37:24.0003 7424	CSC (54da3dfd29ed9f1619b6f53f3ce55e49) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\csc.sys
08:37:24.0019 7424	CSC - ok
08:37:24.0081 7424	DfsC (9bb2ef44eaa163b29c4a4587887a0fe4) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
08:37:24.0081 7424	DfsC - ok
08:37:24.0097 7424	discache (13096b05847ec78f0977f2c0f79e9ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
08:37:24.0097 7424	discache - ok
08:37:24.0144 7424	Disk (9819eee8b5ea3784ec4af3b137a5244c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
08:37:24.0159 7424	Disk - ok
08:37:24.0159 7424	dmvsc (5db085a8a6600be6401f2b24eecb5415) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys
08:37:24.0175 7424	dmvsc - ok
08:37:24.0206 7424	drmkaud (9b19f34400d24df84c858a421c205754) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
08:37:24.0222 7424	drmkaud - ok
08:37:24.0253 7424	DXGKrnl (f5bee30450e18e6b83a5012c100616fd) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
08:37:24.0253 7424	DXGKrnl - ok
08:37:24.0284 7424	ebdrv (dc5d737f51be844d8c82c695eb17372f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\evbda.sys
08:37:24.0331 7424	ebdrv - ok
08:37:24.0347 7424	elxstor (0e5da5369a0fcaea12456dd852545184) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
08:37:24.0362 7424	elxstor - ok
08:37:24.0362 7424	ErrDev (34a3c54752046e79a126e15c51db409b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
08:37:24.0378 7424	ErrDev - ok
08:37:24.0425 7424	exfat (a510c654ec00c1e9bdd91eeb3a59823b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
08:37:24.0425 7424	exfat - ok
08:37:24.0440 7424	fastfat (0adc83218b66a6db380c330836f3e36d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
08:37:24.0440 7424	fastfat - ok
08:37:24.0456 7424	fdc (d765d19cd8ef61f650c384f62fac00ab) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
08:37:24.0456 7424	fdc - ok
08:37:24.0487 7424	FileInfo (655661be46b5f5f3fd454e2c3095b930) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
08:37:24.0487 7424	FileInfo - ok
08:37:24.0503 7424	Filetrace (5f671ab5bc87eea04ec38a6cd5962a47) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
08:37:24.0518 7424	Filetrace - ok
08:37:24.0534 7424	flpydisk (c172a0f53008eaeb8ea33fe10e177af5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
08:37:24.0534 7424	flpydisk - ok
08:37:24.0549 7424	FltMgr (da6b67270fd9db3697b20fce94950741) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
08:37:24.0549 7424	FltMgr - ok
08:37:24.0565 7424	FsDepends (d43703496149971890703b4b1b723eac) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
08:37:24.0565 7424	FsDepends - ok
08:37:24.0581 7424	Fs_Rec (e95ef8547de20cf0603557c0cf7a9462) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
08:37:24.0596 7424	Fs_Rec - ok
08:37:24.0612 7424	fvevol (1f7b25b858fa27015169fe95e54108ed) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
08:37:24.0612 7424	fvevol - ok
08:37:24.0627 7424	gagp30kx (8c778d335c9d272cfd3298ab02abe3b6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
08:37:24.0643 7424	gagp30kx - ok
08:37:24.0690 7424	GEARAspiWDM (e403aacf8c7bb11375122d2464560311) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
08:37:24.0690 7424	GEARAspiWDM - ok
08:37:24.0752 7424	hcw85cir (f2523ef6460fc42405b12248338ab2f0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
08:37:24.0752 7424	hcw85cir - ok
08:37:24.0783 7424	HdAudAddService (975761c778e33cd22498059b91e7373a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
08:37:24.0783 7424	HdAudAddService - ok
08:37:24.0830 7424	HDAudBus (97bfed39b6b79eb12cddbfeed51f56bb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
08:37:24.0830 7424	HDAudBus - ok
08:37:24.0846 7424	HidBatt (78e86380454a7b10a5eb255dc44a355f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HidBatt.sys
08:37:24.0861 7424	HidBatt - ok
08:37:24.0877 7424	HidBth (7fd2a313f7afe5c4dab14798c48dd104) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
08:37:24.0893 7424	HidBth - ok
08:37:24.0893 7424	HidIr (0a77d29f311b88cfae3b13f9c1a73825) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
08:37:24.0893 7424	HidIr - ok
08:37:24.0939 7424	HidUsb (9592090a7e2b61cd582b612b6df70536) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
08:37:24.0955 7424	HidUsb - ok
08:37:24.0971 7424	HpSAMD (39d2abcd392f3d8a6dce7b60ae7b8efc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
08:37:24.0971 7424	HpSAMD - ok
08:37:25.0002 7424	HTTP (0ea7de1acb728dd5a369fd742d6eee28) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
08:37:25.0002 7424	HTTP - ok
08:37:25.0017 7424	hwpolicy (a5462bd6884960c9dc85ed49d34ff392) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
08:37:25.0017 7424	hwpolicy - ok
08:37:25.0049 7424	i8042prt (fa55c73d4affa7ee23ac4be53b4592d3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
08:37:25.0064 7424	i8042prt - ok
08:37:25.0095 7424	iaStor (d7921d5a870b11cc1adab198a519d50a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStor.sys
08:37:25.0111 7424	iaStor - ok
08:37:25.0158 7424	iaStorV (aaaf44db3bd0b9d1fb6969b23ecc8366) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
08:37:25.0158 7424	iaStorV - ok
08:37:25.0173 7424	iirsp (5c18831c61933628f5bb0ea2675b9d21) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
08:37:25.0173 7424	iirsp - ok
08:37:25.0205 7424	intelide (f00f20e70c6ec3aa366910083a0518aa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
08:37:25.0205 7424	intelide - ok
08:37:25.0267 7424	intelppm (ada036632c664caa754079041cf1f8c1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
08:37:25.0267 7424	intelppm - ok
08:37:25.0314 7424	IpFilterDriver (c9f0e1bd74365a8771590e9008d22ab6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
08:37:25.0314 7424	IpFilterDriver - ok
08:37:25.0314 7424	IPMIDRV (0fc1aea580957aa8817b8f305d18ca3a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
08:37:25.0314 7424	IPMIDRV - ok
08:37:25.0329 7424	IPNAT (af9b39a7e7b6caa203b3862582e9f2d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
08:37:25.0329 7424	IPNAT - ok
08:37:25.0392 7424	IRENUM (3abf5e7213eb28966d55d58b515d5ce9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
08:37:25.0407 7424	IRENUM - ok
08:37:25.0407 7424	isapnp (2f7b28dc3e1183e5eb418df55c204f38) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
08:37:25.0423 7424	isapnp - ok
08:37:25.0439 7424	iScsiPrt (d931d7309deb2317035b07c9f9e6b0bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
08:37:25.0439 7424	iScsiPrt - ok
08:37:25.0454 7424	kbdclass (bc02336f1cba7dcc7d1213bb588a68a5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
08:37:25.0470 7424	kbdclass - ok
08:37:25.0485 7424	kbdhid (0705eff5b42a9db58548eec3b26bb484) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
08:37:25.0485 7424	kbdhid - ok
08:37:25.0501 7424	KSecDD (ccd53b5bd33ce0c889e830d839c8b66e) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
08:37:25.0501 7424	KSecDD - ok
08:37:25.0517 7424	KSecPkg (9ff918a261752c12639e8ad4208d2c2f) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
08:37:25.0517 7424	KSecPkg - ok
08:37:25.0532 7424	ksthunk (6869281e78cb31a43e969f06b57347c4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
08:37:25.0548 7424	ksthunk - ok
08:37:25.0579 7424	lltdio (1538831cf8ad2979a04c423779465827) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
08:37:25.0595 7424	lltdio - ok
08:37:25.0610 7424	LSI_FC (1a93e54eb0ece102495a51266dcdb6a6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
08:37:25.0610 7424	LSI_FC - ok
08:37:25.0610 7424	LSI_SAS (1047184a9fdc8bdbff857175875ee810) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
08:37:25.0610 7424	LSI_SAS - ok
08:37:25.0626 7424	LSI_SAS2 (30f5c0de1ee8b5bc9306c1f0e4a75f93) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys
08:37:25.0626 7424	LSI_SAS2 - ok
08:37:25.0626 7424	LSI_SCSI (0504eacaff0d3c8aed161c4b0d369d4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
08:37:25.0626 7424	LSI_SCSI - ok
08:37:25.0626 7424	luafv (43d0f98e1d56ccddb0d5254cff7b356e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
08:37:25.0641 7424	luafv - ok
08:37:25.0641 7424	megasas (a55805f747c6edb6a9080d7c633bd0f4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
08:37:25.0657 7424	megasas - ok
08:37:25.0657 7424	MegaSR (baf74ce0072480c3b6b7c13b2a94d6b3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys
08:37:25.0673 7424	MegaSR - ok
08:37:25.0688 7424	Modem (800ba92f7010378b09f9ed9270f07137) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
08:37:25.0704 7424	Modem - ok
08:37:25.0704 7424	monitor (b03d591dc7da45ece20b3b467e6aadaa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
08:37:25.0704 7424	monitor - ok
08:37:25.0751 7424	mouclass (7d27ea49f3c1f687d357e77a470aea99) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
08:37:25.0766 7424	mouclass - ok
08:37:25.0797 7424	mouhid (d3bf052c40b0c4166d9fd86a4288c1e6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
08:37:25.0797 7424	mouhid - ok
08:37:25.0829 7424	mountmgr (32e7a3d591d671a6df2db515a5cbe0fa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
08:37:25.0829 7424	mountmgr - ok
08:37:25.0829 7424	mpio (a44b420d30bd56e145d6a2bc8768ec58) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
08:37:25.0844 7424	mpio - ok
08:37:25.0844 7424	mpsdrv (6c38c9e45ae0ea2fa5e551f2ed5e978f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
08:37:25.0844 7424	mpsdrv - ok
08:37:25.0844 7424	MRxDAV (dc722758b8261e1abafd31a3c0a66380) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
08:37:25.0844 7424	MRxDAV - ok
08:37:25.0875 7424	mrxsmb (a5d9106a73dc88564c825d317cac68ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
08:37:25.0875 7424	mrxsmb - ok
08:37:25.0922 7424	mrxsmb10 (d711b3c1d5f42c0c2415687be09fc163) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
08:37:25.0922 7424	mrxsmb10 - ok
08:37:25.0922 7424	mrxsmb20 (9423e9d355c8d303e76b8cfbd8a5c30c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
08:37:25.0922 7424	mrxsmb20 - ok
08:37:25.0938 7424	msahci (c25f0bafa182cbca2dd3c851c2e75796) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
08:37:25.0938 7424	msahci - ok
08:37:25.0938 7424	msdsm (db801a638d011b9633829eb6f663c900) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
08:37:25.0938 7424	msdsm - ok
08:37:25.0969 7424	Msfs (aa3fb40e17ce1388fa1bedab50ea8f96) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
08:37:25.0969 7424	Msfs - ok
08:37:25.0985 7424	mshidkmdf (f9d215a46a8b9753f61767fa72a20326) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
08:37:25.0985 7424	mshidkmdf - ok
08:37:26.0047 7424	MSHUSBVideo (bb590070d606ae6f008341fc9a7b2ad7) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys
08:37:26.0063 7424	MSHUSBVideo - ok
08:37:26.0078 7424	msisadrv (d916874bbd4f8b07bfb7fa9b3ccae29d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
08:37:26.0094 7424	msisadrv - ok
08:37:26.0141 7424	MSKSSRV (49ccf2c4fea34ffad8b1b59d49439366) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
08:37:26.0141 7424	MSKSSRV - ok
08:37:26.0172 7424	MSPCLOCK (bdd71ace35a232104ddd349ee70e1ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
08:37:26.0172 7424	MSPCLOCK - ok
08:37:26.0203 7424	MSPQM (4ed981241db27c3383d72092b618a1d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
08:37:26.0203 7424	MSPQM - ok
08:37:26.0234 7424	MsRPC (759a9eeb0fa9ed79da1fb7d4ef78866d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
08:37:26.0250 7424	MsRPC - ok
08:37:26.0265 7424	mssmbios (0eed230e37515a0eaee3c2e1bc97b288) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
08:37:26.0265 7424	mssmbios - ok
08:37:26.0281 7424	MSTEE (2e66f9ecb30b4221a318c92ac2250779) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
08:37:26.0297 7424	MSTEE - ok
08:37:26.0312 7424	MTConfig (7ea404308934e675bffde8edf0757bcd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys
08:37:26.0312 7424	MTConfig - ok
08:37:26.0312 7424	Mup (f9a18612fd3526fe473c1bda678d61c8) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
08:37:26.0312 7424	Mup - ok
08:37:26.0375 7424	NativeWifiP (1ea3749c4114db3e3161156ffffa6b33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
08:37:26.0375 7424	NativeWifiP - ok
08:37:26.0421 7424	NDIS (c38b8ae57f78915905064a9a24dc1586) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
08:37:26.0421 7424	NDIS - ok
08:37:26.0453 7424	NdisCap (9f9a1f53aad7da4d6fef5bb73ab811ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
08:37:26.0453 7424	NdisCap - ok
08:37:26.0484 7424	NdisTapi (30639c932d9fef22b31268fe25a1b6e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
08:37:26.0484 7424	NdisTapi - ok
08:37:26.0515 7424	Ndisuio (136185f9fb2cc61e573e676aa5402356) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
08:37:26.0515 7424	Ndisuio - ok
08:37:26.0531 7424	NdisWan (53f7305169863f0a2bddc49e116c2e11) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
08:37:26.0531 7424	NdisWan - ok
08:37:26.0546 7424	NDProxy (015c0d8e0e0421b4cfd48cffe2825879) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
08:37:26.0562 7424	NDProxy - ok
08:37:26.0562 7424	NetBIOS (86743d9f5d2b1048062b14b1d84501c4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
08:37:26.0577 7424	NetBIOS - ok
08:37:26.0577 7424	NetBT (09594d1089c523423b32a4229263f068) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
08:37:26.0577 7424	NetBT - ok
08:37:26.0655 7424	netvsc (73ce12b8bdd747b0063cb0a7ef44cea7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys
08:37:26.0655 7424	netvsc - ok
08:37:26.0702 7424	nfrd960 (77889813be4d166cdab78ddba990da92) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
08:37:26.0702 7424	nfrd960 - ok
08:37:26.0765 7424	NPF (c31fa031335eff434b2d94278e74bcce) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\npf.sys
08:37:26.0765 7424	NPF - ok
08:37:26.0780 7424	Npfs (1e4c4ab5c9b8dd13179bbdc75a2a01f7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
08:37:26.0780 7424	Npfs - ok
08:37:26.0796 7424	nsiproxy (e7f5ae18af4168178a642a9247c63001) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
08:37:26.0796 7424	nsiproxy - ok
08:37:26.0827 7424	Ntfs (a2f74975097f52a00745f9637451fdd8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
08:37:26.0827 7424	Ntfs - ok
08:37:26.0843 7424	Null (9899284589f75fa8724ff3d16aed75c1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
08:37:26.0858 7424	Null - ok
08:37:26.0858 7424	nvraid (0a92cb65770442ed0dc44834632f66ad) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
08:37:26.0858 7424	nvraid - ok
08:37:26.0874 7424	nvstor (dab0e87525c10052bf65f06152f37e4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
08:37:26.0889 7424	nvstor - ok
08:37:26.0889 7424	nv_agp (270d7cd42d6e3979f6dd0146650f0e05) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
08:37:26.0889 7424	nv_agp - ok
08:37:26.0889 7424	ohci1394 (3589478e4b22ce21b41fa1bfc0b8b8a0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
08:37:26.0889 7424	ohci1394 - ok
08:37:26.0967 7424	Parport (0086431c29c35be1dbc43f52cc273887) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
08:37:26.0967 7424	Parport - ok
08:37:26.0983 7424	partmgr (871eadac56b0a4c6512bbe32753ccf79) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
08:37:26.0999 7424	partmgr - ok
08:37:27.0061 7424	PBADRV (363b3f857abee85767e01e3044c539cd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\PBADRV.sys
08:37:27.0077 7424	PBADRV - ok
08:37:27.0092 7424	pci (94575c0571d1462a0f70bde6bd6ee6b3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
08:37:27.0092 7424	pci - ok
08:37:27.0108 7424	pciide (b5b8b5ef2e5cb34df8dcf8831e3534fa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
08:37:27.0108 7424	pciide - ok
08:37:27.0139 7424	pcmcia (b2e81d4e87ce48589f98cb8c05b01f2f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
08:37:27.0139 7424	pcmcia - ok
08:37:27.0155 7424	pcw (d6b9c2e1a11a3a4b26a182ffef18f603) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
08:37:27.0155 7424	pcw - ok
08:37:27.0186 7424	PEAUTH (68769c3356b3be5d1c732c97b9a80d6e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
08:37:27.0201 7424	PEAUTH - ok
08:37:27.0264 7424	PptpMiniport (f92a2c41117a11a00be01ca01a7fcde9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
08:37:27.0279 7424	PptpMiniport - ok
08:37:27.0279 7424	Processor (0d922e23c041efb1c3fac2a6f943c9bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
08:37:27.0279 7424	Processor - ok
08:37:27.0326 7424	Psched (0557cf5a2556bd58e26384169d72438d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
08:37:27.0342 7424	Psched - ok
08:37:27.0389 7424	PxHlpa64 (87b04878a6d59d6c79251dc960c674c1) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys
08:37:27.0389 7424	PxHlpa64 - ok
08:37:27.0420 7424	ql2300 (a53a15a11ebfd21077463ee2c7afeef0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
08:37:27.0451 7424	ql2300 - ok
08:37:27.0467 7424	ql40xx (4f6d12b51de1aaeff7dc58c4d75423c8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
08:37:27.0482 7424	ql40xx - ok
08:37:27.0498 7424	QWAVEdrv (76707bb36430888d9ce9d705398adb6c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
08:37:27.0498 7424	QWAVEdrv - ok
08:37:27.0529 7424	RasAcd (5a0da8ad5762fa2d91678a8a01311704) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
08:37:27.0529 7424	RasAcd - ok
08:37:27.0545 7424	RasAgileVpn (7ecff9b22276b73f43a99a15a6094e90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
08:37:27.0560 7424	RasAgileVpn - ok
08:37:27.0560 7424	Rasl2tp (471815800ae33e6f1c32fb1b97c490ca) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
08:37:27.0560 7424	Rasl2tp - ok
08:37:27.0576 7424	RasPppoe (855c9b1cd4756c5e9a2aa58a15f58c25) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
08:37:27.0576 7424	RasPppoe - ok
08:37:27.0607 7424	RasSstp (e8b1e447b008d07ff47d016c2b0eeecb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
08:37:27.0607 7424	RasSstp - ok
08:37:27.0607 7424	rdbss (77f665941019a1594d887a74f301fa2f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
08:37:27.0607 7424	rdbss - ok
08:37:27.0638 7424	rdpbus (302da2a0539f2cf54d7c6cc30c1f2d8d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
08:37:27.0638 7424	rdpbus - ok
08:37:27.0669 7424	RDPCDD (cea6cc257fc9b7715f1c2b4849286d24) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
08:37:27.0669 7424	RDPCDD - ok
08:37:27.0685 7424	RDPDR (1b6163c503398b23ff8b939c67747683) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
08:37:27.0685 7424	RDPDR - ok
08:37:27.0701 7424	RDPENCDD (bb5971a4f00659529a5c44831af22365) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
08:37:27.0701 7424	RDPENCDD - ok
08:37:27.0716 7424	RDPREFMP (216f3fa57533d98e1f74ded70113177a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
08:37:27.0716 7424	RDPREFMP - ok
08:37:27.0716 7424	RDPWD (15b66c206b5cb095bab980553f38ed23) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
08:37:27.0716 7424	RDPWD - ok
08:37:27.0732 7424	rdyboost (34ed295fa0121c241bfef24764fc4520) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
08:37:27.0732 7424	rdyboost - ok
08:37:27.0779 7424	rspndr (ddc86e4f8e7456261e637e3552e804ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
08:37:27.0779 7424	rspndr - ok
08:37:27.0794 7424	s3cap (e60c0a09f997826c7627b244195ab581) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vms3cap.sys
08:37:27.0794 7424	s3cap - ok
08:37:27.0825 7424	sbp2port (ac03af3329579fffb455aa2daabbe22b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
08:37:27.0825 7424	sbp2port - ok
08:37:27.0841 7424	scfilter (253f38d0d7074c02ff8deb9836c97d2b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
08:37:27.0841 7424	scfilter - ok
08:37:27.0903 7424	SCMNdisP (6011cdf54bb6f4c69f38faccdad73d7e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys
08:37:27.0919 7424	SCMNdisP - ok
08:37:27.0935 7424	secdrv (3ea8a16169c26afbeb544e0e48421186) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
08:37:27.0935 7424	secdrv - ok
08:37:27.0981 7424	Serenum (cb624c0035412af0debec78c41f5ca1b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
08:37:27.0997 7424	Serenum - ok
08:37:28.0013 7424	Serial (c1d8e28b2c2adfaec4ba89e9fda69bd6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
08:37:28.0013 7424	Serial - ok
08:37:28.0028 7424	sermouse (1c545a7d0691cc4a027396535691c3e3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
08:37:28.0028 7424	sermouse - ok
08:37:28.0059 7424	sffdisk (a554811bcd09279536440c964ae35bbf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
08:37:28.0059 7424	sffdisk - ok
08:37:28.0059 7424	sffp_mmc (ff414f0baefeba59bc6c04b3db0b87bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
08:37:28.0059 7424	sffp_mmc - ok
08:37:28.0075 7424	sffp_sd (dd85b78243a19b59f0637dcf284da63c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
08:37:28.0075 7424	sffp_sd - ok
08:37:28.0106 7424	sfloppy (a9d601643a1647211a1ee2ec4e433ff4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
08:37:28.0106 7424	sfloppy - ok
08:37:28.0122 7424	SiSRaid2 (843caf1e5fde1ffd5ff768f23a51e2e1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys
08:37:28.0122 7424	SiSRaid2 - ok
08:37:28.0137 7424	SiSRaid4 (6a6c106d42e9ffff8b9fcb4f754f6da4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
08:37:28.0137 7424	SiSRaid4 - ok
08:37:28.0137 7424	Smb (548260a7b8654e024dc30bf8a7c5baa4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
08:37:28.0137 7424	Smb - ok
08:37:28.0169 7424	spldr (b9e31e5cacdfe584f34f730a677803f9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
08:37:28.0169 7424	spldr - ok
08:37:28.0200 7424	srv (441fba48bff01fdb9d5969ebc1838f0b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
08:37:28.0200 7424	srv - ok
08:37:28.0215 7424	srv2 (b4adebbf5e3677cce9651e0f01f7cc28) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
08:37:28.0215 7424	srv2 - ok
08:37:28.0231 7424	srvnet (27e461f0be5bff5fc737328f749538c3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
08:37:28.0231 7424	srvnet - ok
08:37:28.0247 7424	stexstor (f3817967ed533d08327dc73bc4d5542a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys
08:37:28.0247 7424	stexstor - ok
08:37:28.0262 7424	storvsc (d34e4943d5ac096c8edeebfd80d76e23) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\storvsc.sys
08:37:28.0262 7424	storvsc - ok
08:37:28.0309 7424	swenum (d01ec09b6711a5f8e7e6564a4d0fbc90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
08:37:28.0309 7424	swenum - ok
08:37:28.0340 7424	SynthVid (4cdd7df58730d23ba9cb5829a6e2ecea) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys
08:37:28.0340 7424	SynthVid - ok
08:37:28.0418 7424	Tcpip (fc62769e7bff2896035aeed399108162) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
08:37:28.0434 7424	Tcpip - ok
08:37:28.0434 7424	TCPIP6 (fc62769e7bff2896035aeed399108162) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
08:37:28.0449 7424	TCPIP6 - ok
08:37:28.0465 7424	tcpipreg (df687e3d8836bfb04fcc0615bf15a519) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
08:37:28.0465 7424	tcpipreg - ok
08:37:28.0512 7424	TDPIPE (3371d21011695b16333a3934340c4e7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
08:37:28.0512 7424	TDPIPE - ok
08:37:28.0512 7424	TDTCP (e4245bda3190a582d55ed09e137401a9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
08:37:28.0512 7424	TDTCP - ok
08:37:28.0527 7424	tdx (ddad5a7ab24d8b65f8d724f5c20fd806) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
08:37:28.0527 7424	tdx - ok
08:37:28.0574 7424	TermDD (561e7e1f06895d78de991e01dd0fb6e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
08:37:28.0574 7424	TermDD - ok
08:37:28.0590 7424	tssecsrv (ce18b2cdfc837c99e5fae9ca6cba5d30) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
08:37:28.0590 7424	tssecsrv - ok
08:37:28.0605 7424	TsUsbFlt (d11c783e3ef9a3c52c0ebe83cc5000e9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
08:37:28.0605 7424	TsUsbFlt - ok
08:37:28.0621 7424	TsUsbGD (9cc2ccae8a84820eaecb886d477cbcb8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys
08:37:28.0621 7424	TsUsbGD - ok
08:37:28.0637 7424	tunnel (3566a8daafa27af944f5d705eaa64894) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
08:37:28.0637 7424	tunnel - ok
08:37:28.0652 7424	uagp35 (b4dd609bd7e282bfc683cec7eaaaad67) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
08:37:28.0652 7424	uagp35 - ok
08:37:28.0668 7424	udfs (ff4232a1a64012baa1fd97c7b67df593) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
08:37:28.0668 7424	udfs - ok
08:37:28.0683 7424	uliagpkx (4bfe1bc28391222894cbf1e7d0e42320) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
08:37:28.0699 7424	uliagpkx - ok
08:37:28.0715 7424	umbus (dc54a574663a895c8763af0fa1ff7561) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
08:37:28.0715 7424	umbus - ok
08:37:28.0730 7424	UmPass (b2e8e8cb557b156da5493bbddcc1474d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\umpass.sys
08:37:28.0730 7424	UmPass - ok
08:37:28.0761 7424	USBAAPL64 (aa33fc47ed58c34e6e9261e4f850b7eb) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys
08:37:28.0777 7424	USBAAPL64 - ok
08:37:28.0808 7424	usbaudio (82e8f44688e6fac57b5b7c6fc7adbc2a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
08:37:28.0824 7424	usbaudio - ok
08:37:28.0839 7424	usbccgp (19ad7990c0b67e48dac5b26f99628223) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
08:37:28.0839 7424	usbccgp - ok
08:37:28.0886 7424	usbcir (af0892a803fdda7492f595368e3b68e7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
08:37:28.0886 7424	usbcir - ok
08:37:28.0902 7424	usbehci (c025055fe7b87701eb042095df1a2d7b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
08:37:28.0917 7424	usbehci - ok
08:37:28.0964 7424	usbhub (8b892002d7b79312821169a14317ab86) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
08:37:28.0964 7424	usbhub - ok
08:37:28.0980 7424	usbohci (9840fc418b4cbd632d3d0a667a725c31) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
08:37:28.0980 7424	usbohci - ok
08:37:28.0980 7424	usbprint (73188f58fb384e75c4063d29413cee3d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
08:37:28.0995 7424	usbprint - ok
08:37:29.0027 7424	usbscan (aaa2513c8aed8b54b189fd0c6b1634c0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
08:37:29.0027 7424	usbscan - ok
08:37:29.0058 7424	USBSTOR (fed648b01349a3c8395a5169db5fb7d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
08:37:29.0058 7424	USBSTOR - ok
08:37:29.0089 7424	usbuhci (62069a34518bcf9c1fd9e74b3f6db7cd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
08:37:29.0089 7424	usbuhci - ok
08:37:29.0136 7424	usbvideo (454800c2bc7f3927ce030141ee4f4c50) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
08:37:29.0136 7424	usbvideo - ok
08:37:29.0214 7424	vdrvroot (c5c876ccfc083ff3b128f933823e87bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
08:37:29.0214 7424	vdrvroot - ok
08:37:29.0229 7424	vga  (da4da3f5e02943c2dc8c6ed875de68dd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
08:37:29.0229 7424	vga - ok
08:37:29.0261 7424	VgaSave (53e92a310193cb3c03bea963de7d9cfc) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
08:37:29.0261 7424	VgaSave - ok
08:37:29.0261 7424	vhdmp (2ce2df28c83aeaf30084e1b1eb253cbb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
08:37:29.0276 7424	vhdmp - ok
08:37:29.0292 7424	viaide (e5689d93ffe4e5d66c0178761240dd54) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
08:37:29.0292 7424	viaide - ok
08:37:29.0292 7424	VMBusHID (7de90b48f210d29649380545db45a187) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\VMBusHID.sys
08:37:29.0292 7424	VMBusHID - ok
08:37:29.0323 7424	volmgr (d2aafd421940f640b407aefaaebd91b0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
08:37:29.0323 7424	volmgr - ok
08:37:29.0354 7424	volmgrx (a255814907c89be58b79ef2f189b843b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
08:37:29.0354 7424	volmgrx - ok
08:37:29.0370 7424	volsnap (0d08d2f3b3ff84e433346669b5e0f639) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
08:37:29.0385 7424	volsnap - ok
08:37:29.0432 7424	vpcbus (b4a73ca4ef9a02b9738cea9ad5fe5917) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vpchbus.sys
08:37:29.0432 7424	vpcbus - ok
08:37:29.0463 7424	vpcnfltr (e675fb2b48c54f09895482e2253b289c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vpcnfltr.sys
08:37:29.0463 7424	vpcnfltr - ok
08:37:29.0495 7424	vpcusb (5fb42082b0d19a0268705f1dd343df20) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vpcusb.sys
08:37:29.0510 7424	vpcusb - ok
08:37:29.0526 7424	vpcvmm (30d4243726a15a14f5c5e45898d14394) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vpcvmm.sys
08:37:29.0526 7424	vpcvmm - ok
08:37:29.0557 7424	vsmraid (5e2016ea6ebaca03c04feac5f330d997) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
08:37:29.0557 7424	vsmraid - ok
08:37:29.0604 7424	vwifibus (36d4720b72b5c5d9cb2b9c29e9df67a1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
08:37:29.0604 7424	vwifibus - ok
08:37:29.0619 7424	vwififlt (6a3d66263414ff0d6fa754c646612f3f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
08:37:29.0635 7424	vwififlt - ok
08:37:29.0651 7424	WacomPen (4e9440f4f152a7b944cb1663d3935a3e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
08:37:29.0651 7424	WacomPen - ok
08:37:29.0651 7424	WANARP (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
08:37:29.0666 7424	WANARP - ok
08:37:29.0666 7424	Wanarpv6 (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
08:37:29.0666 7424	Wanarpv6 - ok
08:37:29.0682 7424	Wd (72889e16ff12ba0f235467d6091b17dc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
08:37:29.0682 7424	Wd - ok
08:37:29.0713 7424	Wdf01000 (441bd2d7b4f98134c3a4f9fa570fd250) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
08:37:29.0713 7424	Wdf01000 - ok
08:37:29.0744 7424	WfpLwf (611b23304bf067451a9fdee01fbdd725) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
08:37:29.0744 7424	WfpLwf - ok
08:37:29.0744 7424	WIMMount (05ecaec3e4529a7153b3136ceb49f0ec) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
08:37:29.0744 7424	WIMMount - ok
08:37:29.0807 7424	WinUsb (fe88b288356e7b47b74b13372add906d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
08:37:29.0807 7424	WinUsb - ok
08:37:29.0853 7424	WmiAcpi (f6ff8944478594d0e414d3f048f0d778) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
08:37:29.0853 7424	WmiAcpi - ok
08:37:29.0885 7424	ws2ifsl (6bcc1d7d2fd2453957c5479a32364e52) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
08:37:29.0885 7424	ws2ifsl - ok
08:37:29.0900 7424	WudfPf (d3381dc54c34d79b22cee0d65ba91b7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
08:37:29.0900 7424	WudfPf - ok
08:37:29.0916 7424	WUDFRd (cf8d590be3373029d57af80914190682) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
08:37:29.0916 7424	WUDFRd - ok
08:37:29.0963 7424	MBR (0x1B8) (5c616939100b85e558da92b899a0fc36) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
08:37:30.0009 7424	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
08:37:30.0009 7424	Boot (0x1200) (9ac7456e965660cb80850823259a52b5) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
08:37:30.0009 7424	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0 - ok
08:37:30.0009 7424	Boot (0x1200) (e5f81fb973ce08416438bdb53c51596c) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
08:37:30.0025 7424	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
08:37:30.0041 7424	Boot (0x1200) (19f0ef75bb0ffcee65927aecdf532e98) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
08:37:30.0041 7424	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2 - ok
08:37:30.0041 7424	============================================================
08:37:30.0041 7424	Scan finished
08:37:30.0041 7424	============================================================
08:37:30.0056 7876	Detected object count: 0
08:37:30.0056 7876	Actual detected object count: 0

ComboFix 12-01-06.01 - WA1 01/06/2012 8:41.1.4 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.6142.4475 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: c:\users\WA1\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {68F968AC-2AA0-091D-848C-803E83E35902}
FW: Trend Micro Personal Firewall *Disabled* {70A91CD9-303D-A217-A80E-6DEE136EDB2B}
SP: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Anti-spyware *Disabled/Updated* {D3988948-0C9A-0693-BE3C-BB4CF86413BF}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
C:\install.exe
c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\fix.exe
c:\windows\system32\consrv.dll
c:\windows\system32\java.exe
c:\windows\System64
c:\windows\SysWow64\Packet.dll
c:\windows\SysWow64\pthreadVC.dll
c:\windows\SysWow64\wpcap.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
-------\Legacy_NPF
-------\Service_NPF
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-12-06 to 2012-01-06 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-01-06 17:05 . 2012-01-06 17:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 03:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 06:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-04 01:48	887296	----a-w-	c:\program files\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-03 22:42	678912	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-26 05:21	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-24 04:52	3145216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 06:31	723456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 05:38	534528	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 05:32	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 04:26	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 04:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\SecurityScans
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 05:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2
2012-01-05 17:25 . 2012-01-05 17:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\boost_interprocess
2012-01-05 16:13 . 2012-01-05 16:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Dell Edoc Viewer
2011-12-30 16:41 . 2012-01-06 01:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\appmgmt
2011-12-27 15:36 . 2011-12-27 15:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Sun
2011-12-27 15:35 . 2011-11-10 13:54	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-12-17 03:57 . 2011-12-17 03:57	--------	d-----w-	C:\temp
2011-12-17 03:56 . 2011-12-17 03:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-01-05 17:26 . 2011-09-23 05:22	414368	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-12-10 23:24 . 2011-12-07 02:45	23152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-11-21 11:40 . 2011-12-06 11:42	8822856	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{650B6D39-DF52-478A-8725-BFB6AA537E5E}\mpengine.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Akamai NetSession Interface"="c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe" [2011-12-13 3305760]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2010-11-06 283160]
"RemoteControl9"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe" [2009-07-06 87336]
"PDVD9LanguageShortcut"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\Language\Language.exe" [2010-04-29 50472]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-03-30 937920]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2011-09-05 36760]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2011-09-05 2904984]
"RoxWatchTray"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray12OEM.exe" [2010-11-25 240112]
"Desktop Disc Tool"="c:\program files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe" [2010-11-17 514544]
"SoundMAXPnP"="c:\program files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe" [2011-02-24 1314816]
"Intuit SyncManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe" [2011-02-22 1497352]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-07-06 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2011-08-19 421736]
"LifeCam"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe" [2010-12-13 135536]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2011-06-02 336384]
.
c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dropbox.lnk - c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe [2011-9-1 24183152]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell System Manager.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgr.exe [2010-8-24 1549680]
Google Calendar Sync.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe [2011-4-8 542264]
NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 Smart Wizard.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe [2011-9-30 4577760]
QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe [2011-11-11 1155432]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"DisableCAD"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 27136]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [x]
R2 Autodesk Content Service;Autodesk Content Service;c:\program files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe [2011-02-02 18656]
R2 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE [2011-05-12 249648]
R2 BrcmMgmtAgent;Broadcom Management Agent;c:\program files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe [2010-06-29 158720]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 dcpsysmgrsvc;Dell System Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgrSvc.exe [2010-08-24 517488]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2010-11-06 13336]
R2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2012_64;mental ray 3.9 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English 64-bit;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max Design 2012\mentalimages\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2012_64server.exe [2011-02-23 86016]
R2 RoxWatch12;Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 219632]
R2 Wave Authentication Manager Service;Wave Authentication Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe [2011-07-01 1600000]
R2 WSWNDA3100;WSWNDA3100;c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe [2010-08-19 272864]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [x]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [x]
R3 AtiHDAudioService;ATI Function Driver for HD Audio Service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys [x]
R3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-06-07 191752]
R3 dmvsc;dmvsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [x]
R3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;c:\program files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2011-09-28 1431888]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [x]
R3 netvsc;netvsc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys [x]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-10 4925184]
R3 RoxMediaDB12OEM;RoxMediaDB12OEM;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 1116656]
R3 SynthVid;SynthVid;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
R4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;c:\program files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-09-22 57184]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S0 SCMNdisP;General NDIS Protocol Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\EnabledUnlockedFDEIconOverlay]
@="{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\UninitializedFdeIconOverlay]
@="{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TdmNotify"="c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmNotify.exe" [2011-05-28 257392]
"combofix"="c:\combofix\CF25659.3XE" [2010-11-21 345088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"combofix"="c:\combofix\CF25659.3XE" [2010-11-21 345088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x0
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.cnn.com/
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
DPF: RemotePrintControlCab - hxxps://payrollapp2.com/@57128e25-bfc9-4da2-9796-f1b16cc899b9/checkprintingassistant/RemotePrintControlCabIE.CAB
DPF: {1ABA5FAC-1417-422B-BA82-45C35E2C908B} - hxxp://kitchenplanner.ikea.com/US/Core/Player/2020PlayerAX_IKEA_Win32.cab
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
HKLM-Run-ATIModeChange - Ati2mdxx.exe
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\Akamai]
"ServiceDll"="c:\program files (x86)\common files\akamai/netsession_win_b427739.dll"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Approved Extensions]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"{8DCB7100-DF86-4384-8842-8FA844297B3F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,6e,72,d8,
89,b4,91,ea,06,f7,54,cc,e8,41,77,3f,2b
"{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,57,36,90,
43,f7,9e,4b,04,e0,be,4b,59,e7,b4,e8,87
"{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,df,c1,0b,
27,57,07,ba,54,e4,0e,43,d0,22,fb,89,5b
"{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,72,0b,cc,
1c,9f,a6,ed,07,da,80,b9,17,89,70,f9,d7
"{1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,15,34,b2,
18,2f,92,3c,0f,ea,93,2d,46,00,51,e8,47
"{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,0a,d7,23,
94,30,02,d1,0f,f1,da,12,24,73,56,27,d2
"{AA58ED58-01DD-4D91-8333-CF10577473F7}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,36,ee,4b,
ae,ef,4f,ff,08,fc,25,8c,50,52,2a,37,e3
"{AE7CD045-E861-484F-8273-0445EE161910}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2b,d3,6f,
aa,53,a6,21,0d,fd,65,47,05,eb,48,5d,04
"{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2d,dd,7a,
ab,6a,33,56,03,c9,ec,8d,26,b0,f3,64,49
"{B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,5b,ab,e0,
b0,13,40,37,0c,c5,34,01,f3,05,d0,46,eb
"{D2CE3E00-F94A-4740-988E-03DC2F38C34F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,6e,3d,dd,
d6,78,b7,2e,02,e7,98,40,9c,2a,66,87,5b
"{DBC80044-A445-435B-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2a,03,db,
df,77,ea,35,06,c3,62,df,65,c4,9b,cc,bd
"{F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,89,1d,84,
f0,92,94,3d,05,e6,72,25,1d,8b,b8,e4,63
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-9EF7-57124F2177CC}]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
"Solution"="{15727DE6-F92D-4E46-ACB4-0E2C58B31A18}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3\0]
"Key"="ActionsPane3"
"Location"="c:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\Microsoft Shared\\VSTO\\ActionsPane3.xsd"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2012-01-06 11:27:30 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-01-06 19:27
.
Pre-Run: 525,687,205,888 bytes free
Post-Run: 526,285,070,336 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - B282D0796B04953B9E443810EB5BC6FA


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

Great!! Good job getting those logs. Looks like we got the bad boy though. 



> c:\windows\system32\consrv.dll


--------

I will look over your logs and be back as quickly as I can.


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

If you are able to do this in Normal Mode that would be best. If not do this in Safe Mode.


Please open *Notepad* (Start -> Run -> type *notepad* in the Open field -> OK) and copy and paste the text present _*inside*_ the code box below:

```
DDS::
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: Trend Micro NSC BHO - No File
BHO-X64: URLRedirectionBHO - No File
BHO-X64: SmartSelect - No File

DirLook::
C:\ProgramData\jG28300PiHlF28300

RegLock::
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
```

Save this as *CFScript.txt* and change the *"Save as type"* to *"All Files"* and place it on your desktop.










*Very Important!* Temporarily disable your anti-virus, script blocking and any anti-malware real-time protection before following the steps below. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause "unpredictable results".
Referring to the screenshot above, *drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe.*
ComboFix will now run a scan on your system. It may reboot your system when it finishes. This is normal.
*When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your next reply.*
CAUTION: Do not mouse-click ComboFix's window while it is running. That may cause it to stall.
----------


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Jeff,

I'm still backing things up. Probably won't be done till later tonight. I will do this as soon as a good backup is complete.

Fingers crossed...stay tuned.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Not a problem at all. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

OK...did as instructed and ComboFix opened did a quick scan or load or something and then closed...no log was generated. Maybe I did it wrong, but it seemed simple enough. I thought I'd let you know before I attempted to do it again. I don't want to mess anything up....what should I do now?


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi anjwalker,

Thanks for letting me know. Go ahead and try it again. If you have been trying in Normal Mode attempt to run it in Safe Mode. * If you have been running it in Safe Mode and still have problems after trying again please do the following:*


Download *OTL* to your desktop.
Right-click and Run as Administrator on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Minimal Output*.
Check the boxes beside *LOP Check* and *Purity Check*.
Click the Run Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*.
Note:These logs can be located in the *OTL.* folder on you C:\ drive if they fail to open automatically.
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time, and post it with your next reply. You may need two posts to fit them both in.


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

OTL logfile created on: 1/7/2012 11:10:35 AM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Users\WA1\Desktop
64bit- Professional Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

6.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 4.78 Gb Available Physical Memory | 79.73% Memory free
11.99 Gb Paging File | 11.02 Gb Available in Paging File | 91.88% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 637.78 Gb Total Space | 489.06 Gb Free Space | 76.68% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive E: | 232.88 Gb Total Space | 4.28 Gb Free Space | 1.84% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive F: | 292.97 Gb Total Space | 196.41 Gb Free Space | 67.04% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: WA1-PC | User Name: WA1 | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: SafeMode with Networking | Scan Mode: Current user | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
PRC - C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe (Dropbox, Inc.)

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - (FLEXnet Licensing Service 64) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe (Flexera Software, Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (Wave Authentication Manager Service) -- C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe (Wave Systems Corp.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AMD External Events Utility) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\atiesrxx.exe (AMD)
SRV:*64bit:* - (TdmService) -- C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmService.exe (Wave Systems Corp.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (SecureStorageService) -- C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Secure Storage Manager\SecureStorageService.exe (Wave Systems Corp.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (mi-raysat_3dsmax2012_64) -- C:\Program Files\Autodesk\3ds Max Design 2012\mentalimages\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2012_64server.exe ()
SRV:*64bit:* - (MSCamSvc) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS64.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (wlcrasvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (dcpsysmgrsvc) -- c:\Program Files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgrSvc.exe (Dell Inc.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (BrcmMgmtAgent) -- C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe (Broadcom Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (AppMgmt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\appmgmts.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (msvsmon90) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\Common7\IDE\Remote Debugger\x64\msvsmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (Akamai) -- c:\program files (x86)\common files\akamai/netsession_win_b427739.dll ()
SRV - (QBCFMonitorService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe (Intuit)
SRV - (BBSvc) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE (Microsoft Corporation.)
SRV - (BBUpdate) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (tcsd_win32.exe) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTRU Cryptosystems\NTRU TCG Software Stack\bin\tcsd_win32.exe ()
SRV - (Autodesk Content Service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe ()
SRV - (RoxWatch12) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe (Sonic Solutions)
SRV - (RoxMediaDB12OEM) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe (Sonic Solutions)
SRV - (IAStorDataMgrSvc) Intel(R) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (WSWNDA3100) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe ()
SRV - (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (QBFCService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe (Intuit Inc.)
SRV - (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - (vpcvmm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vpcvmm.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (vpcnfltr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vpcnfltr.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (vpcbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vpchbus.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (vpcusb) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\vpcusb.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdxata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdkmdag) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\atikmdag.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdkmdap) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\atikmpag.sys (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (USBAAPL64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\usbaapl64.sys (Apple, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (AtiHDAudioService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\AtihdW76.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ADIHdAudAddService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ADIHdAud.sys (Analog Devices, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b57nd60a) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MSHUSBVideo) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\nx6000.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (netvsc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\netvsc60.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (dmvsc) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\dmvsc.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SynthVid) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VMBusVideoM.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HpSAMD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys (Hewlett-Packard Company)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbGD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iaStor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStor.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (BCMH43XX) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bcmwlhigh664.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Blfp) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\basp.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (PxHlpa64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\PxHlpa64.sys (Sonic Solutions)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsbs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys (AMD Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LSI_SAS2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (stexstor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys (Promise Technology)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ebdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b06bdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (hcw85cir) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (GEARAspiWDM) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys (GEAR Software Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (PBADRV) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\PBADRV.SYS (Dell Inc)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SCMNdisP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SCMNdisP.sys (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider)
DRV - (WIMMount) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.techguy.org/
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3508.1109: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Acrobat: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Air\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\extensions\\{22C7F6C6-8D67-4534-92B5-529A0EC09405}: c:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\Client Server Security Agent\bho\1009\FirefoxExtension
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Browser\WCFirefoxExtn [2011/10/13 06:41:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

O1 HOSTS File: ([2011/12/07 10:39:52 | 000,001,401 | RHS- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 216.240.133.193 www.google-analytics.com.
O1 - Hosts: 216.240.133.193 ad-emea.doubleclick.net.
O1 - Hosts: 216.240.133.193 www.statcounter.com.
O1 - Hosts: 69.72.252.254 www.google-analytics.com.
O1 - Hosts: 69.72.252.254 ad-emea.doubleclick.net.
O1 - Hosts: 69.72.252.254 www.statcounter.com.
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (TmIEPlugInBHO Class) - {1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\Client Server Security Agent\bho\1009\TmIEPlg.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (TmIEPlugInBHO Class) - {1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\Client Server Security Agent\bho\1009\TmIEPlg32.dll File not found
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Helper) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper) - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (Google Toolbar Notifier BHO) - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll (Google Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (Bing Bar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll (Microsoft Corporation.)
O2 - BHO: (SmartSelect Class) - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (&Google) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll (Google Inc.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Bing Bar) - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll (Microsoft Corporation.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe File not found
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [TdmNotify] C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmNotify.exe (Wave Systems Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe (Adobe Systems Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Desktop Disc Tool] C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe (Intuit Inc. All rights reserved.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [LifeCam] C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PDVD9LanguageShortcut] C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\Language\Language.exe (CyberLink Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RemoteControl9] C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe (CyberLink Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray12OEM.exe (Sonic Solutions)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [StartCCC] C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Akamai NetSession Interface] C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe (Akamai Technologies, Inc)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Dropbox.lnk = C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe (Dropbox, Inc.)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableCAD = 1
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000009 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000001 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000002 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000003 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000004 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000005 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000006 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000007 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000008 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000009 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10:*64bit:* - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries64\000000000010 - mmswsock.dll File not found
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 [] - %SystemRoot%\System32\nwprovau.dll File not found
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000028 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll File not found
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000029 - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll File not found
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_27-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_27)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0027-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_27-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_27)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_27-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_27)
O16 - DPF: {1ABA5FAC-1417-422B-BA82-45C35E2C908B} http://kitchenplanner.ikea.com/US/Core/Player/2020PlayerAX_IKEA_Win32.cab (20-20 3D Viewer for IKEA)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_30-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_30)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0030-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_30-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_30)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_30-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_30)
O16 - DPF: RemotePrintControlCab https://payrollapp2.com/@57128e25-b...printingassistant/RemotePrintControlCabIE.CAB (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{3082F5D9-DEB9-446A-99E0-04D78E9F5B78}: DhcpNameServer = 209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{30DBF948-1470-443C-B12A-051B8169B8E0}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\intu-help-qb3 - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ms-help - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\qbwc - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\tmpx {0E526CB5-7446-41D1-A403-19BFE95E8C23} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\Client Server Security Agent\bho\1009\TmIEPlg.dll File not found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\intu-help-qb3 {c5e479ea-0a65-4b05-8c6c-2fc8cc682eb4} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intuit\QuickBooks 2010\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll (Intuit, Inc.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tmpx {0E526CB5-7446-41D1-A403-19BFE95E8C23} - c:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\Client Server Security Agent\bho\1009\TmIEPlg32.dll File not found
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) -C:\Windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) -C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\spba: DllName - (C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll (UPEK Inc.)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2011/09/28 06:36:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] - C:\Autodesk -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/01/07 11:07:43 | 000,584,192 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/01/07 11:06:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ComboFix
[2012/01/07 10:24:14 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\32788R22FWJFW
[2012/01/06 11:36:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\Desktop Files
[2012/01/06 11:35:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\Desktop Programs
[2012/01/06 11:27:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\temp
[2012/01/06 11:22:21 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2012/01/06 08:40:07 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWREG.exe
[2012/01/06 08:40:07 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWSC.exe
[2012/01/06 08:40:07 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\Windows\NIRCMD.exe
[2012/01/06 08:40:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ERDNT
[2012/01/06 08:40:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2012/01/06 08:39:38 | 004,374,153 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2012/01/06 08:36:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\tdsskiller
[2012/01/05 22:56:05 | 000,607,260 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\dds.com
[2012/01/05 22:51:11 | 000,388,608 | ---- | C] (Trend Micro Inc.) -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
[2012/01/05 22:48:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro
[2012/01/05 22:48:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\HiJackThis
[2012/01/05 19:11:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
[2012/01/05 19:11:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client
[2012/01/05 18:54:01 | 000,248,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieui.dll
[2012/01/05 18:54:01 | 000,237,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\url.dll
[2012/01/05 18:54:01 | 000,231,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\url.dll
[2012/01/05 18:54:01 | 000,176,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieui.dll
[2012/01/05 18:54:01 | 000,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtmled.dll
[2012/01/05 18:54:01 | 000,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtmled.dll
[2012/01/05 18:54:00 | 002,309,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript9.dll
[2012/01/05 18:54:00 | 001,493,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetcpl.cpl
[2012/01/05 18:54:00 | 001,427,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
[2012/01/05 18:54:00 | 000,716,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript.dll
[2012/01/05 18:53:59 | 000,818,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript.dll
[2012/01/05 18:44:07 | 000,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\csrsrv.dll
[2012/01/05 18:44:03 | 000,723,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\EncDec.dll
[2012/01/05 18:44:03 | 000,534,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EncDec.dll
[2012/01/05 18:35:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\WA1\SecurityScans
[2012/01/05 18:35:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2
[2012/01/05 09:27:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome
[2012/01/05 09:25:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess
[2012/01/05 09:25:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\WA1\Documents\3dsMaxDesign
[2012/01/05 08:13:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\Dell Edoc Viewer
[2011/12/30 08:41:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\appmgmt
[2011/12/27 07:36:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\Sun
[2011/12/27 07:35:14 | 000,472,808 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
[2011/12/23 11:06:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\Minidump
[2011/12/16 19:57:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\temp
[2011/12/16 19:56:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/01/07 11:07:44 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/01/06 11:21:55 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2012/01/06 11:21:39 | 534,945,791 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2012/01/06 10:52:00 | 000,000,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/01/06 08:39:38 | 004,374,153 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
[2012/01/06 08:35:28 | 001,558,406 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\tdsskiller.zip
[2012/01/05 23:26:15 | 000,021,312 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/01/05 23:26:15 | 000,021,312 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/01/05 22:56:05 | 000,607,260 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\dds.com
[2012/01/05 22:52:09 | 000,388,608 | ---- | M] (Trend Micro Inc.) -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
[2012/01/05 22:47:31 | 000,797,518 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/01/05 22:47:31 | 000,675,578 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2012/01/05 22:47:31 | 000,125,924 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2012/01/05 22:44:04 | 000,000,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/01/05 19:03:10 | 000,793,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/01/05 19:00:58 | 000,245,492 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\oem14.inf
[2012/01/05 18:57:47 | 000,488,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2012/01/05 18:35:04 | 000,001,083 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.2.lnk
[2012/01/05 17:32:19 | 000,002,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\epplauncher.mif
[2012/01/05 17:17:16 | 000,000,031 | ---- | M] () -- C:\tmuninst.ini
[2012/01/05 09:27:07 | 000,002,245 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2012/01/05 09:26:54 | 000,414,368 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2012/01/03 20:16:28 | 000,000,199 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Documents\Drawing1.dwl2
[2012/01/03 20:16:28 | 000,000,049 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Documents\Drawing1.dwl
[2011/12/30 09:51:50 | 000,001,115 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2011/12/27 13:35:24 | 000,337,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\Simi Valley Stake Conference Jan 20-22v2.pdf
[2011/12/23 11:06:40 | 715,053,374 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
[2011/12/13 14:21:30 | 000,000,211 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Documents\acad.err
[2011/12/12 15:31:41 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Msft_User_WpdMtpDr_01_09_00.Wdf
[2011/12/10 15:24:08 | 000,023,152 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/01/06 08:40:07 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2012/01/06 08:40:07 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2012/01/06 08:40:07 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2012/01/06 08:40:07 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2012/01/06 08:40:07 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2012/01/06 08:35:25 | 001,558,406 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\tdsskiller.zip
[2012/01/05 19:01:05 | 000,245,492 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\oem14.inf
[2012/01/05 18:35:04 | 000,001,095 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.2.lnk
[2012/01/05 18:35:04 | 000,001,083 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.2.lnk
[2012/01/05 17:30:51 | 000,002,052 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\epplauncher.mif
[2012/01/05 09:27:07 | 000,002,245 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk
[2012/01/03 20:16:28 | 000,000,199 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Documents\Drawing1.dwl2
[2012/01/03 20:16:28 | 000,000,049 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Documents\Drawing1.dwl
[2011/12/30 09:51:50 | 000,001,115 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2011/12/27 13:35:24 | 000,337,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\Simi Valley Stake Conference Jan 20-22v2.pdf
[2011/12/23 11:06:40 | 715,053,374 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
[2011/12/13 14:21:30 | 000,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\Documents\acad.err
[2011/12/12 15:31:41 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Msft_User_WpdMtpDr_01_09_00.Wdf
[2011/12/08 08:50:46 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\8LVqmu1.com.b
[2011/12/08 07:17:39 | 000,000,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\DCU64ui.dat
[2011/12/06 17:26:36 | 000,014,772 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\803808b4m065g277c680o6vxb8k8
[2011/12/06 17:26:36 | 000,014,772 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\803808b4m065g277c680o6vxb8k8
[2011/11/27 15:14:41 | 000,003,929 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\atipblag.dat
[2011/11/16 17:44:41 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,073,220 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPrinterDB.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,031,053 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern131.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,029,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern1.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,027,417 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern121.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,021,021 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern3.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,015,670 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern5.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,013,280 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern2.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,010,673 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern4.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,004,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPattern6.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,001,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_PT.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,001,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_BP.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,001,137 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_ES.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,001,130 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_FR.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,001,130 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_CF.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,001,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\EPPICPresetData_EN.dat
[2011/11/14 11:39:02 | 000,000,097 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PICSDK.ini
[2011/10/31 12:35:04 | 000,038,425 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Comma Separated Values (DOS).ADR
[2011/09/30 16:35:48 | 000,159,836 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\_isusr32.dll
[2011/09/30 16:35:10 | 000,118,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\use0.dll
[2011/09/30 16:35:10 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\_isusr2k.dll
[2011/09/28 12:56:03 | 000,000,090 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\QBChanUtil_Trigger.ini
[2011/09/28 07:43:54 | 000,000,153 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc
[2011/09/22 21:52:32 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ativpsrm.bin
[2011/09/22 21:33:04 | 000,080,368 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\pbadrvdll.dll
[2011/06/02 11:21:26 | 000,059,904 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\OVDecode.dll
[2011/02/10 06:33:46 | 000,793,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2010/08/19 16:18:20 | 001,008,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DemoLicense.dll
[2009/11/25 14:28:08 | 000,000,020 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\SE02VER1.DAT
[2009/07/13 21:38:36 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009/07/13 18:35:51 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\NOISE.DAT
[2009/07/13 18:34:42 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\dssec.dat
[2009/07/13 16:10:29 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\mib.bin
[2009/07/13 15:42:10 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\BWContextHandler.dll
[2009/07/13 13:03:59 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\msjetoledb40.dll
[2009/06/10 13:26:10 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mlang.dat
[2009/02/13 14:42:42 | 000,000,977 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\SE02MDL.DAT
[2006/09/18 13:37:50 | 000,000,530 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\tx12_ic.ini
[2006/09/18 13:37:48 | 000,667,280 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\tx12.dll
[2003/07/09 11:21:32 | 000,001,481 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\SE02PROF.DAT
[2002/11/28 18:25:16 | 000,000,015 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\SE02VER2.DAT

========== LOP Check ==========

[2012/01/05 09:25:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Autodesk
[2012/01/07 11:06:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox
[2011/09/30 18:02:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Sharp
[2011/10/25 07:25:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Wave Systems Corp
[2012/01/05 19:02:49 | 000,014,662 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT

========== Purity Check ==========

< End of report >


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

OTL Extras logfile created on: 1/7/2012 11:10:35 AM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Users\WA1\Desktop
64bit- Professional Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

6.00 Gb Total Physical Memory | 4.78 Gb Available Physical Memory | 79.73% Memory free
11.99 Gb Paging File | 11.02 Gb Available in Paging File | 91.88% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 637.78 Gb Total Space | 489.06 Gb Free Space | 76.68% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive E: | 232.88 Gb Total Space | 4.28 Gb Free Space | 1.84% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive F: | 292.97 Gb Total Space | 196.41 Gb Free Space | 67.04% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: WA1-PC | User Name: WA1 | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: SafeMode with Networking | Scan Mode: Current user | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.url[@ = InternetShortcut] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rundll32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [open] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll",OpenURL %l (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [print] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll",PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 0
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = 28 4D B2 76 41 04 CA 01 [binary data]
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

========== Firewall Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

64bit: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{071c9b48-7c32-4621-a0ac-3f809523288f}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
"{07D618CD-B016-438A-ADC9-A75BD23F85CE}" = Wave Support Software Installer
"{08C3441C-4FAF-48D3-A551-70DD6031734F}" = Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.2
"{0B0A2153-58A6-4244-B458-25EDF5FCD809}" = Private Information Manager
"{0DB0EA38-E806-44ED-A892-489F2E305080}" = Dell System Manager
"{1B8ABA62-74F0-47ED-B18C-A43128E591B8}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{24CB9D46-D8F7-0D9D-4CB3-9F9D7D9DC0B6}" = ATI Catalyst Install Manager
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F86416027FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 27 (64-bit)
"{295CE5B3-0010-1033-AC4D-42870D4020DC}" = Autodesk SketchBook Designer 2012 - English
"{295CE5B3-1292-49C2-AC4D-42870D4020DC}" = Autodesk SketchBook Designer 2012 - English
"{2EECD5EF-5095-467C-B80C-4AB3096EFD60}" = SPBA 5.9
"{350AA351-21FA-3270-8B7A-835434E766AD}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.21022
"{3A6BE9F4-5FC8-44BB-BE7B-32A29607FEF6}" = Preboot Manager
"{3DCDFCDB-4D96-4CF0-9BB3-C91DAE9073F3}" = PC-CCID
"{414B7B9C-B353-4821-9393-78AE034079E7}" = NTRU TCG Software Stack
"{439760BC-7737-4386-9B1D-A90A3E8A22EA}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{4B6C7001-C7D6-3710-913E-5BC23FCE91E6}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
"{4E60E212-3177-4B16-BCB3-616CCC52357D}" = Upek Touchchip Fingerprint Reader
"{503F672D-6C84-448A-8F8F-4BC35AC83441}" = AMD APP SDK Runtime
"{52099562-C109-0409-BFF1-1C19149A8749}" = Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English
"{5783F2D7-A001-0409-0102-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD 2012 - English
"{5783F2D7-A001-0409-1102-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD 2012 Language Pack - English
"{5783F2D7-A004-0409-0102-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD Architecture 2012 - English
"{5783F2D7-A004-0409-1102-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD Architecture 2012 Language Pack - English
"{5783F2D7-A006-0409-0102-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD MEP 2012 - English
"{5783F2D7-A006-0409-1102-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD MEP 2012 Language Pack - English
"{5783F2D7-A030-0409-0102-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 - English
"{5783F2D7-A030-0409-1102-0060B0CE6BBA}" = AutoCAD 2012 Language Pack - English
"{5CE7E3F5-9803-4F32-AA89-2D8848A80109}" = Microsoft LifeCam
"{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
"{60B2315F-680F-4EB3-B8DD-CCDC86A7CCAB}" = Roxio File Backup
"{64973F6A-8754-43D1-BDD0-FC6F0546347B}" = Broadcom NetXtreme-I Netlink Driver and Management Installer
"{656DEEDE-F6AC-47CA-A568-A1B4E34B5760}" = Windows Live Remote Service Resources
"{6AC87FB3-ACFC-4416-890C-8976D5A9B371}" = Trusted Drive Manager
"{6ce5bae9-d3ca-4b99-891a-1dc6c118a5fc}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
"{7206B668-FEE0-455B-BB1F-9B5A2E0EC94A}" = Custom
"{7346B4A0-1200-0110-0409-705C0D862004}" = Revit Architecture 2012
"{7346B4A0-1200-0111-0409-705C0D862004}" = Revit Architecture 2012 Language Pack - English
"{7346B4A0-1200-0210-0409-705C0D862004}" = Revit Structure 2012
"{7346B4A0-1200-0211-0409-705C0D862004}" = Revit Structure 2012 Language Pack - English
"{7346B4A0-1200-0310-0409-705C0D862004}" = Revit MEP 2012
"{7346B4A0-1200-0311-0409-705C0D862004}" = Revit MEP 2012 Language Pack - English
"{777FF553-493D-4068-BAC7-EE2D73DB7434}" = Wave Infrastructure Installer
"{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
"{847B0532-55E3-4AAF-8D7B-E3A1A7CD17E5}" = Windows Live Remote Client Resources
"{8BF20445-0010-1033-853B-F016F3127FCD}" = Autodesk Showcase 2012 64-bit - English
"{8BF20445-58A5-4870-853B-F016F3127FCD}" = Autodesk Showcase 2012 64-bit - English
"{8E34682C-8118-31F1-BC4C-98CD9675E1C2}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"{8EBA8727-ADC2-477B-9D9A-1A1836BE4E05}" = Dell Edoc Viewer
"{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
"{90140000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90A80D89-A0E4-33C1-B13D-B93CB3496867}" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU
"{91CE5F03-3A2A-4268-935A-04944F058AE9}" = Gemalto
"{95120000-00B9-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{997C9EC4-B53D-479D-81B7-0AEC8D174BA1}" = iTunes
"{9C5A08BF-BB99-4998-81BD-F6CC32483B34}" = Microsoft Corporation
"{9D6DFAD6-09E5-445E-A4B5-A388FEEBD90D}" = RBVirtualFolder64Inst
"{9DAED4FC-2B0E-4F3F-8141-F2ABF02CCFCB}" = BioAPI Framework
"{ABBA2EA4-740E-4052-902B-9CA70B081E3F}" = Dell Data Protection | Access
"{ad8a2fa1-06e7-4b0d-927d-6e54b3d31028}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
"{CA0D2F09-F811-48D4-843E-C87696C6A9D9}" = Bonjour
"{D07A61E5-A59C-433C-BCBD-22025FA2287B}" = Windows Live Language Selector
"{D89CDF61-E56D-D2AC-AC67-7F8B8DCC5761}" = ccc-utility64
"{DA54F80E-261C-41A2-A855-549A144F2F59}" = Windows Live MIME IFilter
"{DA5E371C-6333-3D8A-93A4-6FD5B20BCC6E}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
"{DF6D988A-EEA0-4277-AAB8-158E086E439B}" = Windows Live Remote Client
"{E02A6548-6FDE-40E2-8ED9-119D7D7E641F}" = Windows Live Remote Service
"{EA234BC3-39FE-4734-B72F-076086889F6D}" = Composite 2012 64-bit
"{EEAFE1E5-076B-430A-96D9-B567792AFA88}" = EMBASSY Security Center
"{F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{F839C6BD-E92E-48FA-9CE6-7BFAF94F7096}" = DellAccess
"{FFF5619F-6669-4EC5-A85E-9994F70A9E5D}" = Autodesk Inventor Fusion 2012
"{FFF7F80F-929E-497F-A112-B070DE816128}" = Autodesk Inventor Fusion 2012 Language Pack
"9512AA21B791B05A54E27065C45BBC417AB282DF" = Windows Driver Package - Dell Inc. PBADRV System (09/11/2009 1.0.1.6)
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX 64-bit
"AutoCAD 2012 - English" = AutoCAD 2012 - English
"AutoCAD Architecture 2012 - English" = AutoCAD Architecture 2012 - English
"AutoCAD MEP 2012 - English" = AutoCAD MEP 2012 - English
"AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 - English" = AutoCAD Structural Detailing 2012 - English
"Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English" = Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English
"Autodesk FBX Plug-in 2012.0 - 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit" = Autodesk FBX Plug-in 2012.0 - 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit
"Autodesk Inventor Fusion 2012" = Autodesk Inventor Fusion 2012
"Autodesk Revit Architecture 2012" = Autodesk Revit Architecture 2012
"Autodesk Revit MEP 2012" = Autodesk Revit MEP 2012
"Autodesk Revit Structure 2012" = Autodesk Revit Structure 2012
"Autodesk Showcase 2012 64-bit - English" = Autodesk Showcase 2012 64-bit - English
"Autodesk SketchBook Designer 2012 - English" = Autodesk SketchBook Designer 2012 - English
"EPSON Printer and Utilities" = EPSON Printer Software
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU" = Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Remote Debugger Light (x64) - ENU

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{01035107-19D1-1E91-862C-273AC2CEEB47}" = CCC Help Norwegian
"{04B34E21-5BEE-3D2B-8D3D-E3E80D253F64}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
"{06A9E630-DBA6-4D92-9DE7-A235AA6496C7}" = QuickBooks
"{0700E22B-A426-40A5-BD20-04BF618CA0F9}" = QuickBooks Premier: Contractor Edition 2010
"{086F9A69-CD39-4893-A9FB-D3A0634CE3F7}" = Autodesk Content Service
"{0B0F231F-CE6A-483D-AA23-77B364F75917}" = Windows Live Installer
"{0BAABE0C-A425-6FE1-0E2A-F9A149505A37}" = CCC Help Italian
"{0E7D387C-4F19-052E-7468-912086F99C5B}" = CCC Help Spanish
"{14866AAD-1F23-39AC-A62B-7091ED1ADE64}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
"{196BB40D-1578-3D01-B289-BEFC77A11A1E}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.30319
"{19BA08F7-C728-469C-8A35-BFBD3633BE08}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{1F6AB0E7-8CDD-4B93-8A23-AA9EB2FEFCE4}" = Junk Mail filter update
"{200FEC62-3C34-4D60-9CE8-EC372E01C08F}" = Windows Live SOXE Definitions
"{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{24FF088D-CDCF-480C-8A4B-98F14A54CAA8}" = Autodesk Material Library Low Resolution Image Library 2012
"{24FF7DDC-38CC-02E9-8626-7C68D58A313D}" = CCC Help French
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216027FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 30
"{2902F983-B4C1-44BA-B85D-5C6D52E2C441}" = Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
"{299C0434-4F4E-341F-A916-4E07AEB35E79}" = Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 Runtime
"{2B2B45B1-3CA0-4F8D-BBB3-AC77ED46A0FE}" = Dell Client System Update
"{3250260C-7A95-4632-893B-89657EB5545B}" = PhotoShowExpress
"{3336F667-9049-4D46-98B6-4C743EEBC5B1}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{34F4D9A4-42C2-4348-BEF4-E553C84549E7}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{35733D53-1A9F-7BDE-0348-F6E734813C81}" = CCC Help Japanese
"{35E22DB1-7176-620B-FB05-5CD30DFADA2E}" = CCC Help Czech
"{3C7839E7-21F4-49E0-B4D5-AC8ED818CCB0}" = NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 wireless USB 2.0 adapter
"{3D347E6D-5A03-4342-B5BA-6A771885F379}" = Autodesk Backburner 2012.0.0
"{3E29EE6C-963A-4aae-86C1-DC237C4A49FC}" = Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
"{4156A783-AA30-651C-E32D-07A44C478EB5}" = CCC Help Greek
"{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}" = HiJackThis
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4B0E12EE-C750-0619-54B1-2F98FFD7CC6B}" = Catalyst Control Center Localization All
"{4B90093A-5D9C-3956-8ABB-95848BE6EFAD}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
"{4BF32214-F80A-1A98-BF4F-423F5DA61DD0}" = CCC Help English
"{4E4E65EE-C456-45AC-B5AD-C62C3A325BD0}" = Dell Data Protection | Access | Drivers
"{4F1EE6BB-6304-B457-B3C2-D9589ADEB2B1}" = CCC Help Thai
"{579684A4-DDD5-4CA3-9EA8-7BE7D9593DB4}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{5A06423A-210C-49FB-950E-CB0EB8C5CEC7}" = Roxio BackOnTrack
"{5A3C1721-F8ED-11E0-8AFB-B8AC6F97B88E}" = Google Earth
"{60BA7DB2-C68E-95DA-71A7-1173A2D04040}" = CCC Help Finnish
"{65420DC9-306E-4371-905F-F4DC3B418E52}" = Autodesk Material Library Base Resolution Image Library 2012
"{65693C39-1F76-1350-E3C2-62365493E70E}" = CCC Help German
"{6675CA7F-E51B-4F6A-99D4-F8F0124C6EAA}" = Roxio Express Labeler 3
"{682B3E4F-696A-42DE-A41C-4C07EA1678B4}" = Windows Live SOXE
"{6DA2B636-698A-3294-BF4A-B5E11B238CDD}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
"{6F0BBEFE-BE1C-419B-BA1F-D36C9E7915BC}" = Roxio Creator Starter
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{716E0306-8318-4364-8B8F-0CC4E9376BAC}" = MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK
"{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{7746BFAA-2B5D-4FFD-A0E8-4558F4668105}" = Roxio Burn
"{77DAAB5F-2733-42C9-BD68-51189095D408}" = Catalyst Control Center - Branding
"{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}" = Apple Software Update
"{7DF257BF-3318-2594-1B00-110E1D8255D3}" = Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
"{80956555-A512-4190-9CAD-B000C36D6B6B}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{83C292B7-38A5-440B-A731-07070E81A64F}" = Windows Live PIMT Platform
"{841CBDD5-4BB5-403E-AEE3-2FADC3890BE8}" = Dell Data Protection | Access | Middleware
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8BC37DDE-FC6F-BC45-9C90-8EBD93A47F77}" = CCC Help Portuguese
"{8C6D6116-B724-4810-8F2D-D047E6B7D68E}" = Mesh Runtime
"{8CCEA24C-51AE-3B71-9092-7D0C44DDA2DF}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 OpenMP Runtime 9.0.30729
"{8DD46C6A-0056-4FEC-B70A-28BB16A1F11F}" = MSVCRT
"{8F0837C2-EE09-4903-88F3-1976FE7FFF4E}" = Autodesk Material Library 2012
"{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{99ACCA38-6DD3-48A8-96AE-A283C9759279}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
"{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{46298F6A-1E7E-4D4A-B5F5-106A4F0E48C6}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{DEA87BE2-FFCC-4F33-9946-FCBE55A1E998}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{967EF02C-5C7E-4718-8FCB-BDC050190CCF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{D6C6B46A-6CE1-4561-84A0-EFD58B8AB979}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{7CA93DF4-8902-449E-A42E-4C5923CFBDE3}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
"{90140000-003D-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{047B0968-E622-4FAA-9B4B-121FA109EDDE}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{4560037C-E356-444A-A015-D21F487D809E}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{4560037C-E356-444A-A015-D21F487D809E}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{D6C6B46A-6CE1-4561-84A0-EFD58B8AB979}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.SingleImage_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{92EA4134-10D1-418A-91E1-5A0453131A38}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{951B0F30-9F1A-4BF6-B3DA-99EB0E917B1C}" = FARO LS 1.1.406.58
"{97B2FA1C-0635-4689-EADC-1C5989ADF363}" = Catalyst Control Center
"{9A00EC4E-27E1-42C4-98DD-662F32AC8870}" = Sonic CinePlayer Decoder Pack
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{9C880173-260E-AE07-7694-D6C977C69730}" = CCC Help Korean
"{9D56775A-93F3-44A3-8092-840E3826DE30}" = Windows Live Mail
"{A0C91188-C88F-4E86-93E6-CD7C9A266649}" = Windows Live Mesh
"{A121EEDE-C68F-461D-91AA-D48BA226AF1C}" = Roxio Activation Module
"{A4224178-0D4B-23DC-F74E-40A49AD62BA8}" = CCC Help Turkish
"{A49BDCBE-590E-43A6-AB77-7C40E499B7C1}" = Autodesk Design Review 2012
"{A5775F95-3EE8-83A7-418A-34FB37BBC4A8}" = CCC Help Danish
"{A726AE06-AAA3-43D1-87E3-70F510314F04}" = Windows Live Writer
"{A7D91856-258D-4C87-8041-B170851CE432}" = Dell Data Protection | Access
"{A8516AC9-AAF1-47F9-9766-03E2D4CDBCF8}" = CyberLink PowerDVD 9.5
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{A9BDCA6B-3653-467B-AC83-94367DA3BFE3}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{AA4A4B2C-0465-3CF8-BA76-27A027D8ACAB}" = Microsoft Visual Studio Tools for Applications 2.0 - ENU
"{AAAFC670-569B-4A2F-82B4-42945E0DE3EF}" = Windows Live Writer
"{AAF454FC-82CA-4F29-AB31-6A109485E76E}" = Windows Live Writer
"{AB3AAB4D-F409-FE1E-3066-17DEDAF47130}" = CCC Help Chinese Standard
"{AC76BA86-1033-F400-BA7E-000000000005}" = Adobe Acrobat X Standard - English, Français, Deutsch
"{AD07EE50-DA61-3102-DBA7-88FA49F2676C}" = CCC Help Dutch
"{AF9E97C1-7431-426D-A8D5-ABE40995C0B1}" = DirectX 9 Runtime
"{B0CB8AEA-1E46-2E49-1938-4016248C3FD4}" = CCC Help Russian
"{B14256DB-2924-E68C-D8B7-8FFEC1AC7B70}" = CCC Help Chinese Traditional
"{B3575D00-27EF-49C2-B9E0-14B3D954E992}" = Apple Application Support
"{B3BC9DB1-0B0A-48B0-B86B-EA77CAA7F800}" = Microsoft Corporation
"{B42E259C-E4D4-37F1-A1B2-EB9C4FC5A04D}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x86 MFC Runtime 9.0.30729
"{B5751715-EC10-43D9-8C95-62E1368433EF}" = Autodesk Material Library Medium Resolution Image Library 2012
"{C28D96C0-6A90-459E-A077-A6706F4EC0FC}" = Bing Bar
"{C3A57BB3-9AA6-3F6F-9395-6C062BDD5FC4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 ATL Runtime 9.0.30729
"{C66824E4-CBB3-4851-BB3F-E8CFD6350923}" = Windows Live Mail
"{C9E14402-3631-4182-B377-6B0DFB1C0339}" = QuickTime
"{CE37430B-B940-2CB0-BD44-FC208B8004B7}" = CCC Help Hungarian
"{CE95A79E-E4FC-4FFF-8A75-29F04B942FF2}" = Windows Live UX Platform
"{D0B44725-3666-492D-BEF6-587A14BD9BD9}" = MSVCRT_amd64
"{D436F577-1695-4D2F-8B44-AC76C99E0002}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{D45240D3-B6B3-4FF9-B243-54ECE3E10066}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{D9BC9374-64EF-9990-71D8-5899DFF8E086}" = CCC Help Swedish
"{DA9DF0B3-62FB-FEBA-E913-AB9E95613ED0}" = Catalyst Control Center Profiles Desktop
"{DBE735A7-62FB-C96A-5DE3-D11E823BB413}" = CCC Help Polish
"{DBEA1034-5882-4A88-8033-81C4EF0CFA29}" = Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
"{DDC8BDEE-DCAC-404D-8257-3E8D4B782467}" = Windows Live Writer Resources
"{DECDCB7C-58CC-4865-91AF-627F9798FE48}" = Windows Live Mesh
"{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}" = D3DX10
"{E13D7039-182C-F61F-C94E-DFB2BB062084}" = Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
"{E5D52570-5EF1-4576-A434-6CCD92268F0F}" = Google SketchUp 7
"{EB4DF488-AAEF-406F-A341-CB2AAA315B90}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{EF56258E-0326-48C5-A86C-3BAC26FC15DF}" = Roxio Creator Starter
"{F06B5C4C-8D2E-4B24-9D43-7A45EEC6C878}" = Roxio Creator Starter
"{F0A37341-D692-11D4-A984-009027EC0A9C}" = SoundMAX
"{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
"{F1CECE09-7CBE-4E98-B435-DA87CDA86167}" = Skype™ 5.5
"{F6F09DD8-F39B-3A16-ADB9-C9E6B56903F9}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 x64 CRT Runtime 9.0.30729
"{FE044230-9CA5-43F7-9B58-5AC5A28A1F33}" = Windows Live Essentials
"Akamai" = Akamai NetSession Interface Service
"Autodesk Design Review 2012" = Autodesk Design Review 2012
"EPSON Scanner" = EPSON Scan
"Google Calendar Sync" = Google Calendar Sync
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"InstallShield_{A8516AC9-AAF1-47F9-9766-03E2D4CDBCF8}" = CyberLink PowerDVD 9.5
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.60.0.1800
"Office14.SingleImage" = Microsoft Office Home and Business 2010
"SHARP AR-M160 M205 5220 Series T2 MFP Driver" = SHARP AR-M160/M205/5220 Series T2 MFP Driver
"WinLiveSuite" = Windows Live Essentials

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"Akamai" = Akamai NetSession Interface
"Dropbox" = Dropbox
"Octoshape add-in for Adobe Flash Player" = Octoshape add-in for Adobe Flash Player

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 12/22/2011 5:51:02 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 12/22/2011 8:38:01 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: ping.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time
stamp: 0x4a5bc964 Faulting module name: MSHTML.dll, version: 9.0.8112.16437, time
stamp: 0x4e5eef87 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x00489187 Faulting process
id: 0x34d4 Faulting application start time: 0x01ccc10a7d86e90e Faulting application
path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ping.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSHTML.dll
Report
Id: 5dfd5f05-2cfe-11e1-82ba-bc305be994a3

Error - 12/23/2011 9:26:05 AM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842785
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Composite
2012\python\lib\distutils\command\wininst-8_d.exe". Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.DebugCRT,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0"
could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

Error - 12/23/2011 3:07:31 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = WinMgmt | ID = 10
Description =

Error - 12/23/2011 4:02:18 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: ping.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time
stamp: 0x4a5bc964 Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception
code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0xc21b6708 Faulting process id: 0xee8 Faulting application
start time: 0x01ccc1ad14242d9b Faulting application path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ping.exe
Faulting
module path: unknown Report Id: 03ae4973-2da1-11e1-a5b5-bc305be994a3

Error - 12/23/2011 4:37:40 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: ping.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time
stamp: 0x4a5bc964 Faulting module name: MSHTML.dll, version: 9.0.8112.16437, time
stamp: 0x4e5eef87 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x001619ee Faulting process
id: 0x3080 Faulting application start time: 0x01ccc1b1cb3044f3 Faulting application
path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ping.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\MSHTML.dll
Report
Id: f469960b-2da5-11e1-a5b5-bc305be994a3

Error - 12/23/2011 5:48:13 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: ping.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time
stamp: 0x4a5bc964 Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17651,
time stamp: 0x4e211319 Exception code: 0xe06d7363 Fault offset: 0x0000b9bc Faulting
process id: 0x2df8 Faulting application start time: 0x01ccc1bc2b96c96f Faulting application
path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ping.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
Report
Id: cf821661-2daf-11e1-a5b5-bc305be994a3

Error - 12/23/2011 9:11:52 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: ping.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time
stamp: 0x4a5bc964 Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 6.1.7601.17651,
time stamp: 0x4e211319 Exception code: 0xe06d7363 Fault offset: 0x0000b9bc Faulting
process id: 0x5268 Faulting application start time: 0x01ccc1d872328973 Faulting application
path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ping.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
Report
Id: 428a9025-2dcc-11e1-a5b5-bc305be994a3

Error - 12/24/2011 11:43:25 AM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = SideBySide | ID = 16842785
Description = Activation context generation failed for "C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Composite
2012\python\lib\distutils\command\wininst-8_d.exe". Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.DebugCRT,processorArchitecture="x86",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",type="win32",version="8.0.50608.0"
could not be found. Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.

Error - 12/24/2011 2:45:12 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Application Error | ID = 1000
Description = Faulting application name: ping.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time
stamp: 0x4a5bc964 Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception
code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x09000396 Faulting process id: 0x88ac Faulting application
start time: 0x01ccc26b939adfe7 Faulting application path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ping.exe
Faulting
module path: unknown Report Id: 68adafae-2e5f-11e1-a5b5-bc305be994a3

[ System Events ]
Error - 12/3/2011 11:59:45 AM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Error - 12/3/2011 7:22:13 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Error - 12/4/2011 7:06:02 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Error - 12/5/2011 1:07:38 AM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Error - 12/5/2011 1:21:29 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Error - 12/5/2011 4:39:01 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Error - 12/5/2011 5:26:07 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Error - 12/5/2011 6:07:32 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Error - 12/5/2011 9:01:01 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

Error - 12/5/2011 10:38:11 PM | Computer Name = WA1-PC | Source = Disk | ID = 262155
Description = The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1.

< End of report >


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi anjwalker,

Looks like there might have been more than I was originally thinking. If you have a thumb drive (flash drive, USB drive) please get it as we will need it for the next step.

Please delete your copy of ComboFix using right-click >> delete. 
Now you will need to go to a clean computer and use your USB drive. 
Please download a fresh copy of ComboFix to the USB drive but name it svchost.exe. 
Now please transfer the new renamed copy of ComboFix to the C:\ folder of the infected system and run a new scan. 
Post the new scan into your next reply.

If you have any question please ask before continuing.


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

ComboFix 12-01-07.02 - WA1 01/07/2012 14:11:06.2.4 - x64 NETWORK
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.6142.4773 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: C:\ComboFix.exe
AV: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {68F968AC-2AA0-091D-848C-803E83E35902}
FW: Trend Micro Personal Firewall *Disabled* {70A91CD9-303D-A217-A80E-6DEE136EDB2B}
SP: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Anti-spyware *Disabled/Updated* {D3988948-0C9A-0693-BE3C-BB4CF86413BF}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-12-07 to 2012-01-07 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-01-07 22:17 . 2012-01-07 22:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 03:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 06:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-04 01:48	887296	----a-w-	c:\program files\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-03 22:42	678912	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-26 05:21	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-24 04:52	3145216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 06:31	723456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 05:38	534528	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 05:32	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 04:26	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 04:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\SecurityScans
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 05:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2
2012-01-05 17:25 . 2012-01-05 17:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\boost_interprocess
2012-01-05 16:13 . 2012-01-05 16:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Dell Edoc Viewer
2011-12-30 16:41 . 2012-01-06 01:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\appmgmt
2011-12-27 15:36 . 2011-12-27 15:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Sun
2011-12-27 15:35 . 2011-11-10 13:54	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-12-17 03:57 . 2011-12-17 03:57	--------	d-----w-	C:\temp
2011-12-17 03:56 . 2011-12-17 03:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-01-05 17:26 . 2011-09-23 05:22	414368	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-12-10 23:24 . 2011-12-07 02:45	23152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-11-21 11:40 . 2011-12-06 11:42	8822856	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{650B6D39-DF52-478A-8725-BFB6AA537E5E}\mpengine.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_19.22.21 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	45056 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\local\escndvrs.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	77824 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\local\escfgres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	40960 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\estwm.exe
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	86016 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\local\esmpsres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\local\eptifres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\local\eppitres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\local\eppijres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	49152 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\local\eppdfres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\local\epmtfres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\local\epjpgres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\local\epbmpres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2005-08-29 08:00	98304 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\espimtif.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	86016 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\eppit.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	90112 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\eppij.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	98304 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\epmtf.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	73728 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\epbmp.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	40960 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\estwm.exe
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2005-09-27 08:00	53248 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esicm.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	49152 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esdscl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2006-11-02 08:00	90112 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esddc.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-10 08:00	86016 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ade.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:15	24064 c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pwrshsip.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:06	20480 c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\PSEvents.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:16	61952 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\xml\wmi2xml.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:16	85504 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wmiutils.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	50176 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPerfInst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	90112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPerfClass.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:16	74752 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WMICOOKR.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	89600 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiApRpl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:14	78336 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WinMgmt.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:16	47616 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:16	29184 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemprox.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:16	98304 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\stdprov.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:16	79360 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\RacWmiProv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:16	78336 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\PolicMan.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:14	19968 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\mofcomp.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	18944 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Speech\SpeechUX\SpeechUXPS.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:16	66560 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Setup\tssysprep.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	67584 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Setup\pbkmigr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:44 . 2009-07-14 01:15	65024 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Setup\msdtcstp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:15	58368 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Setup\cmmigr.dll
+ 2009-05-08 00:06 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CUP2.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:06 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CUP.EXE
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CUN.DLL
+ 2007-09-14 03:36 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CUAG.EXE
+ 2007-09-25 23:52 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CU.DLL
+ 2007-03-31 00:11 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CSTMN.DLL
+ 2007-04-06 15:54 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CMTNT.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 03:03 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CLMSW.EXE
+ 2008-03-13 23:29 . 2008-03-13 23:29	60416 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CGC.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 15:41 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CCFNC.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:06 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BUP2.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:06 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BUP.EXE
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BUN.DLL
+ 2007-09-14 03:36 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BUAG.EXE
+ 2007-09-25 23:52 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BU.DLL
+ 2007-03-31 00:11 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BSTMN.DLL
+ 2003-04-15 20:05 . 2003-04-15 20:05	43541 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BNP2.DAT
+ 2003-04-15 20:04 . 2003-04-15 20:04	32817 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BNP.DAT
+ 2007-04-06 15:54 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BMTNT.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 03:03 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BLMSW.EXE
+ 2008-01-16 16:13 . 2008-01-16 16:13	60416 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BGC.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 15:41 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BCFNC.DLL
+ 2006-09-11 17:36 . 2006-09-11 17:36	77824 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02SSLo.DLL
+ 2006-07-25 20:10 . 2006-07-25 20:10	86528 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02SELX.DLL
+ 2006-07-25 20:09 . 2006-07-25 20:09	77824 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02SELu.DLL
+ 2008-04-23 21:28 . 2008-04-23 21:28	57344 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02RES.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	51462 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prnqctl.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	56756 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prnport.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	81048 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prnmngr.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	69882 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prnjobs.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	51312 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prndrvr.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	11600 c:\windows\SysWOW64\MUI\0409\mscorees.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:00 . 2009-06-10 21:15	19429 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Msdtc\Trace\msdtcvtr.bat
+ 2009-07-14 00:13 . 2009-07-14 01:16	57344 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\WindowsSearchEngine\WSearchMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:16	72192 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Usb\usbmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:16	75776 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TerminalServices-LicenseServer\TlsRepPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	90112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-shmig\shmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:16	19456 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-GameUXMig\gameuxmig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:16	68608 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-audio-mmecore-other\audmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:15 . 2009-07-14 01:16	97280 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-international-core\nlscoremig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:16	63488 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-activedirectory-webservices\adwsmigrate.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	89088 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Networking-MPSSVC-Svc\icfupgd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:16	31744 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\TableTextServiceMig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:16	22528 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\imtcmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:16	32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\imscmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:16	39936 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\imkrmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:16	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\imjpmig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	90112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-shmig-DL\shmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:16	58368 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasConnectionManager\cmmigr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	95744 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-OfflineFiles-DL\CscMigDl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	62976 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-NetworkBridge\bridgemigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:15 . 2009-07-14 01:16	97280 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-International-Core-DL\nlscoremig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:16	89600 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-DL\adammigrate.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:44 . 2009-07-14 01:16	65024 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-COM-DTC-Setup-DL\msdtcstp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:44 . 2009-07-14 01:16	55296 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-COM-ComPlus-Setup-DL\commig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:16	75776 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-Bluetooth-Config\BthMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:16	74752  c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-ADFS-DL\adfsmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:16	63488 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-ActiveDirectory-WebServices-DL\adwsmigrate.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:16	61440 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\BITSExtensions-Server\bitsmig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	67584 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WSMT\rras\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasApi-MigPlugin\pbkmigr-Mig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:13 . 2009-07-14 01:16	57344 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WSearchMigPlugin.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-03 22:37	66048 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:16	31744 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\TableTextServiceMig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	90112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\shmig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	44032 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\SCGMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	98304 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\PlaMig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:15 . 2009-07-14 01:16	97280 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\nlscoremig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:16	57856 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\netiomig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:15	51200 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\IphlpsvcMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	22528 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\imtcmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\imscmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	39936 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\imkrmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\imjpmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:15	19456 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\gameuxmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:44 . 2009-07-14 01:15	55296 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\commig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:15	75776 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\bthmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:14	68608 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\audmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0c0c\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0816\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0804\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0416\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\040c\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0404\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\002d\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0024\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0021\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\001f\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\001e\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\001d\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\001b\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\001a\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0019\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0015\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0014\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0013\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0012\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0011\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35840 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0010\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\000e\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\000b\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35840 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\000a\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0009\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35840 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0008\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0007\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0006\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0005\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	35840 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setupdir\0003\_setup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-06-10 21:48	71680 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\setup.exe
+ 2009-07-13 21:23 . 2009-07-14 01:11	34816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\_setup.dll
+ 2009-06-10 21:48 . 2009-06-10 21:48	27648 c:\windows\SysWOW64\InstallShield\_isdel.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	11776 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\res\padrs804.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	17920 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\res\padrs412.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	18432 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\res\padrs411.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	11264 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\res\padrs404.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	15360 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\imever.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMEPADSM.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	31744 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\imecfm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	29696 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMEAPIS.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	58368 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\applets\IMTCDIC.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	53760 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\PMIGRATE.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	90112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\IMSCPROP.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	53248 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\imekr8\imkrudt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	78848 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\imekr8\dicts\imkrhjd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	58368 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPUEX.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	26112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\imjppdmg.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	74240 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPMGR.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	59904 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDSVR.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	36864 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDCTP.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:14	14848 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDADM.EXE
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	69632 c:\windows\SysWOW64\en\AuthFWWizFwk.Resources.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:19	19008 c:\windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	89600 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\LogProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	49152 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\FolderProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	82944 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismHost.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	50688 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismCorePS.dll
+ 2011-12-07 04:42 . 2012-01-06 02:54	32768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\UserData\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:39	42496 c:\windows\system32\xwizard.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	59392 c:\windows\system32\xolehlp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22016 c:\windows\system32\xmlprovi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	67072 c:\windows\system32\xmlfilter.dll
+ 2008-03-25 16:46 . 2008-03-25 16:46	38112 c:\windows\system32\xltCCC.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	30720 c:\windows\system32\XInput9_1_0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-07-28 16:31	83736 c:\windows\system32\xinput1_2.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-03-31 19:39	83664 c:\windows\system32\xinput1_1.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	43008 c:\windows\system32\xcopy.exe
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-06-02 11:55	77656 c:\windows\system32\XAPOFX1_5.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-02-04 17:01	78680 c:\windows\system32\XAPOFX1_4.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-09-05 00:44	73544 c:\windows\system32\XAPOFX1_3.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-10-27 17:04	74576 c:\windows\system32\XAPOFX1_2.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-07-31 17:41	72200 c:\windows\system32\XAPOFX1_1.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-05-30 21:17	68104 c:\windows\system32\XAPOFX1_0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-02-04 17:01	24920 c:\windows\system32\X3DAudio1_7.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-03-16 21:18	24920 c:\windows\system32\X3DAudio1_6.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-10-27 17:04	25936 c:\windows\system32\X3DAudio1_5.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-05-30 21:16	28168 c:\windows\system32\X3DAudio1_4.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-03-05 23:00	28168 c:\windows\system32\X3DAudio1_3.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-10-22 10:37	21000 c:\windows\system32\X3DAudio1_2.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-03-05 19:42	17688 c:\windows\system32\x3daudio1_1.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-02-03 15:41	16592 c:\windows\system32\x3daudio1_0.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	36352 c:\windows\system32\wwapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	48640 c:\windows\system32\wwanprotdim.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	46592 c:\windows\system32\Wwanpref.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\wwaninst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	73728 c:\windows\system32\WWanHC.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	49664 c:\windows\system32\wwancfg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	37376 c:\windows\system32\wups2.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	33280 c:\windows\system32\wups.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	98304 c:\windows\system32\wudriver.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	78848 c:\windows\system32\WUDFSvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	44544 c:\windows\system32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	51200 c:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	36864 c:\windows\system32\wuapp.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	54272 c:\windows\system32\wtsapi32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18432 c:\windows\system32\wsock32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	67072 c:\windows\system32\wsnmp32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:34	54272 c:\windows\system32\WsmRes.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	13824 c:\windows\system32\wsmprovhost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13312 c:\windows\system32\wsmplpxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13312 c:\windows\system32\WSHTCPIP.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17408 c:\windows\system32\wshrm.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	16896 c:\windows\system32\wshqos.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13312 c:\windows\system32\wshnetbs.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	13824 c:\windows\system32\wshirda.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13824 c:\windows\system32\wship6.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	19968 c:\windows\system32\wshelper.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28160 c:\windows\system32\wshcon.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	47104 c:\windows\system32\wshbth.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23040 c:\windows\system32\wsepno.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	67072 c:\windows\system32\WSDScanProxy.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	69632 c:\windows\system32\WSDPrintProxy.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	26112 c:\windows\system32\wsdchngr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	97280 c:\windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13824 c:\windows\system32\wscproxystub.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	68608 c:\windows\system32\wscmisetup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22528 c:\windows\system32\wscisvif.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	63488 c:\windows\system32\wscapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	10240 c:\windows\system32\write.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	48640 c:\windows\system32\wpnpinst.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:39	34816 c:\windows\system32\WPDShextAutoplay.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	88064 c:\windows\system32\WpdMtpUS.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12288 c:\windows\system32\wpcsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17408 c:\windows\system32\wpcmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:39	16384 c:\windows\system32\wowreg32.exe
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:41	13312 c:\windows\system32\wow64cpu.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	14848 c:\windows\system32\wmsgapi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28672 c:\windows\system32\wmpcm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	27648 c:\windows\system32\wmiprop.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	37888 c:\windows\system32\wmdmlog.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44032 c:\windows\system32\wmcodecdspps.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10752 c:\windows\system32\WlS0WndH.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:39	44544 c:\windows\system32\wlrmdr.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10752 c:\windows\system32\wlanutil.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	19968 c:\windows\system32\wlaninst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:39	99328 c:\windows\system32\wlanext.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12800 c:\windows\system32\wksprtPS.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	71680 c:\windows\system32\wkscli.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:39	80384 c:\windows\system32\winver.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	20480 c:\windows\system32\winusb.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	24064 c:\windows\system32\WINSRPC.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	88576 c:\windows\system32\winsockhc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	13312 c:\windows\system32\winshfhc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13312 c:\windows\system32\winrssrv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	24064 c:\windows\system32\winrshost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	51200 c:\windows\system32\winrs.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28672 c:\windows\system32\winrnr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	26112 c:\windows\system32\winnsi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	29184 c:\windows\system32\WinFax.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	99328 c:\windows\system32\winethc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28672 c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pwrshsip.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:29	20480 c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\PSEvents.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	39936 c:\windows\system32\wincredprovider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	16384 c:\windows\system32\winbrand.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	57344 c:\windows\system32\WinBioPlugIns\winbiostorageadapter.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13824 c:\windows\system32\WinBioPlugIns\winbiosensoradapter.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	78848 c:\windows\system32\winbio.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:39	36352 c:\windows\system32\wiawow64.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	14848 c:\windows\system32\wiatrace.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	99328 c:\windows\system32\wiascanprofiles.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	43520 c:\windows\system32\wiarpc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	96256 c:\windows\system32\wiaacmgr.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	52736 c:\windows\system32\whoami.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18944 c:\windows\system32\whhelper.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	43008 c:\windows\system32\where.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	35328 c:\windows\system32\whealogr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	85504 c:\windows\system32\WfHC.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22528 c:\windows\system32\wfapigp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	76800 c:\windows\system32\wersvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	50688 c:\windows\system32\wermgr.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	26112 c:\windows\system32\WerFaultSecure.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	34304 c:\windows\system32\werdiagcontroller.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	84480 c:\windows\system32\wercplsupport.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	88576 c:\windows\system32\wecapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	36352 c:\windows\system32\wdiasqmmodule.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:09 . 2012-01-06 06:45	46032 c:\windows\system32\wdi\ShutdownPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2009-07-14 05:10 . 2012-01-06 06:45	37894 c:\windows\system32\wdi\BootPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	90624 c:\windows\system32\wdi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	40960 c:\windows\system32\WcsPlugInService.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	35328 c:\windows\system32\WcnNetsh.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	25088 c:\windows\system32\WcnEapPeerProxy.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	24576 c:\windows\system32\WcnEapAuthProxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	62976 c:\windows\system32\wbem\xml\wmi2xml.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	54272 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmitimep.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	59904 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WMIPSESS.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	89088 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WMIPIPRT.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	64512 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiPerfInst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	53760 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipdfs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	96256 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WMICOOKR.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:39	79872 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WinMgmt.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	99840 c:\windows\system32\wbem\Win32_EncryptableVolume.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	64512 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	43520 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	75776 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcons.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	47104 c:\windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	48128 c:\windows\system32\wbem\SMTPCons.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	48128 c:\windows\system32\wbem\scrcons.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	78336 c:\windows\system32\wbem\NCProv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	76288 c:\windows\system32\wbem\mofinstall.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	22528 c:\windows\system32\wbem\mofcomp.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	20480 c:\windows\system32\wbem\MMFUtil.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44544 c:\windows\system32\wbem\KrnlProv.dll
+ 2011-03-21 23:23 . 2011-03-21 23:23	14336 c:\windows\system32\Wavx_ESC_Logging.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	61952 c:\windows\system32\WavDest.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	44544 c:\windows\system32\waitfor.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	72192 c:\windows\system32\WABSyncProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	35328 c:\windows\system32\w32topl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:39	81408 c:\windows\system32\w32tm.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	76800 c:\windows\system32\vsstrace.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	61952 c:\windows\system32\vss_ps.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	38912 c:\windows\system32\vpnikeapi.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	15872 c:\windows\system32\vpchbuspipe.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	38400 c:\windows\system32\vmstorfltres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	51712 c:\windows\system32\vmictimeprovider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	53760 c:\windows\system32\vmicres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	19456 c:\windows\system32\VMBusVideoD.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	44544 c:\windows\system32\vmbusres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	15872 c:\windows\system32\vmbuspipe.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	21504 c:\windows\system32\virtdisk.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	15360 c:\windows\system32\vga.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	68096 c:\windows\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	29184 c:\windows\system32\version.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:39	11776 c:\windows\system32\verclsid.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	55296 c:\windows\system32\vdsvd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	22528 c:\windows\system32\vdsldr.exe
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	57168 c:\windows\system32\vcomp100.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:39	40448 c:\windows\system32\VaultSysUi.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	80384 c:\windows\system32\VaultCredProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:39	27136 c:\windows\system32\VaultCmd.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	41984 c:\windows\system32\vaultcli.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	38912 c:\windows\system32\uxsms.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:41	25088 c:\windows\system32\UXInit.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	34816 c:\windows\system32\utildll.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	30720 c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	84480 c:\windows\system32\UserAccountControlSettings.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13312 c:\windows\system32\usbperf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	45056 c:\windows\system32\usbmon.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	27648 c:\windows\system32\usbceip.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	29184 c:\windows\system32\ureg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	25600 c:\windows\system32\upnpcont.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	40448 c:\windows\system32\unlodctr.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23040 c:\windows\system32\uniplat.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	73216 c:\windows\system32\unimdmat.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	20480 c:\windows\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	59904 c:\windows\system32\umb.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	42496 c:\windows\system32\uicom.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:39	40960 c:\windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	87040 c:\windows\system32\uexfat.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	53248 c:\windows\system32\udhisapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:39	41984 c:\windows\system32\ucsvc.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	57856 c:\windows\system32\ucmhc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	58368 c:\windows\system32\tzutil.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	47104 c:\windows\system32\typeperf.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	11776 c:\windows\system32\txfw32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	34816 c:\windows\system32\tvratings.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:31	34624 c:\windows\system32\TsWpfWrp.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:39	52224 c:\windows\system32\TSWbPrxy.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	12288 c:\windows\system32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyExtension.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	40960 c:\windows\system32\TsUsbGDCoInstaller.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:39	46592 c:\windows\system32\TSTheme.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	86016 c:\windows\system32\TSpkg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	23552 c:\windows\system32\tskill.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	44032 c:\windows\system32\tsgqec.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	22016 c:\windows\system32\tsdiscon.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 00:16	17408 c:\windows\system32\tsddd.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	22528 c:\windows\system32\tscon.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17408 c:\windows\system32\TSChannel.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	14848 c:\windows\system32\tsbyuv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-13 23:25	18944 c:\windows\system32\tree.com
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	21504 c:\windows\system32\TRAPI.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	39424 c:\windows\system32\traffic.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	13824 c:\windows\system32\TRACERT.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	42496 c:\windows\system32\tpmcompc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	73728 c:\windows\system32\tlscsp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	33280 c:\windows\system32\timeout.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10240 c:\windows\system32\TimeDateMUICallback.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44544 c:\windows\system32\themeservice.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	10240 c:\windows\system32\TCPSVCS.EXE
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	73216 c:\windows\system32\tcpmonui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	38912 c:\windows\system32\tcpmib.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	15360 c:\windows\system32\tcmsetup.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	65536 c:\windows\system32\tbssvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	19968 c:\windows\system32\tbs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	55296 c:\windows\system32\TaskSchdPS.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	69120 c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:39	13312 c:\windows\system32\TapiUnattend.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	11776 c:\windows\system32\TapiSysprep.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	11264 c:\windows\system32\tapiperf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	35328 c:\windows\system32\tapilua.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	63488 c:\windows\system32\takeown.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	92672 c:\windows\system32\TabSvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	78848 c:\windows\system32\tabcal.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	66560 c:\windows\system32\TabbtnEx.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	82432 c:\windows\system32\SystemPropertiesRemote.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	82432 c:\windows\system32\SystemPropertiesProtection.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	82432 c:\windows\system32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	82432 c:\windows\system32\SystemPropertiesHardware.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	82432 c:\windows\system32\SystemPropertiesDataExecutionPrevention.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	82432 c:\windows\system32\SystemPropertiesComputerName.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	82432 c:\windows\system32\SystemPropertiesAdvanced.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	17408 c:\windows\system32\syssetup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23040 c:\windows\system32\sysntfy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:39	33792 c:\windows\system32\syskey.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	73728 c:\windows\system32\Syncreg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	37888 c:\windows\system32\SyncInfrastructureps.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12800 c:\windows\system32\SyncHostps.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:39	43520 c:\windows\system32\SyncHost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	95232 c:\windows\system32\synceng.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:39	35328 c:\windows\system32\sxstrace.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	27136 c:\windows\system32\sxsstore.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	31744 c:\windows\system32\sxssrv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	42496 c:\windows\system32\sxshared.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	75776 c:\windows\system32\sxproxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	27136 c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	15360 c:\windows\system32\subst.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:45	24144 c:\windows\system32\streamci.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17920 c:\windows\system32\StorSvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	70144 c:\windows\system32\Storprop.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	75776 c:\windows\system32\StorageContextHandler.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	66560 c:\windows\system32\stclient.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	75264 c:\windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	29184 c:\windows\system32\sspisrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	51200 c:\windows\system32\ssdpapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	13312 c:\windows\system32\sscore.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	26624 c:\windows\system32\srwmi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	86528 c:\windows\system32\srhelper.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	18944 c:\windows\system32\srdelayed.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	50176 c:\windows\system32\srclient.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13824 c:\windows\system32\spwinsat.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	65536 c:\windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	18944 c:\windows\system32\spopk.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	57856 c:\windows\system32\spoolss.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	19456 c:\windows\system32\spool\tools\PrintBrmPs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	21504 c:\windows\system32\spool\tools\PrintBrm.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	39424 c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\x64\winprint.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:41	27648 c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\x64\jnwppr.dll
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CUP2.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CUP.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CUN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CUAG.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CU.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CSTMN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CMTNT.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CLMSW.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 23:29	60416 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CGC.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CCFNC.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BUP2.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BUP.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BUN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BUAG.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BU.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BSTMN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2003-04-15 20:05	43541 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BNP2.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2003-04-15 20:04	32817 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BNP.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BMTNT.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BLMSW.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-16 16:13	60416 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BGC.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BCFNC.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 00:10 . 2010-03-30 03:30	60288 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SendToOneNoteUI.dll
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CUP2.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CUP.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CUN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CUAG.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CU.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CSTMN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CMTNT.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CLMSW.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 23:29	60416 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CGC.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CCFNC.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BUP2.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BUP.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BUN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BUAG.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BU.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BSTMN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2003-04-15 20:05	43541 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BNP2.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2003-04-15 20:04	32817 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BNP.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BMTNT.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BLMSW.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-16 16:13	60416 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BGC.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BCFNC.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 00:10 . 2010-03-30 03:30	60288 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SendToOneNoteUI.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:41	98816 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\jnwdui.dll
+ 2006-01-11 09:00 . 2006-01-11 09:00	40448 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\EPSET64.DLL
+ 2007-03-23 12:20 . 2007-03-23 12:20	80896 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IMW0CFA.DLL
+ 2007-05-10 09:00 . 2007-05-10 09:00	33792 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IHSRCFA.DLL
+ 2006-09-21 11:04 . 2006-09-21 11:04	28672 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IGRCCFA.DLL
+ 2007-02-26 09:01 . 2007-02-26 09:01	14848 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IGEPCFA.DLL
+ 2007-04-11 13:00 . 2007-04-11 13:00	90112 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IDSPCFA.DLL
+ 2006-11-13 09:00 . 2006-11-13 09:00	27648 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IAUDCFA.DLL
+ 2007-05-10 14:00 . 2007-05-10 14:00	65536 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IASRCFA.DLL
+ 2007-01-30 14:03 . 2007-01-30 14:03	59904 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_FBL6CFA.DLL
+ 2007-02-21 14:01 . 2007-02-21 14:01	59392 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_FBA6CFA.DLL
+ 2010-10-25 20:13 . 2011-09-05 17:04	37264 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\ADREGP.DLL
+ 2010-10-25 20:13 . 2011-09-05 17:04	24984 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\AdobePDFUI.dll
+ 2010-10-25 20:13 . 2011-09-05 17:05	53656 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\AdobePdf.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10240 c:\windows\system32\spnet.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	97792 c:\windows\system32\spfileq.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	40448 c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\SpeechUXPS.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13312 c:\windows\system32\spcmsg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	78848 c:\windows\system32\spbcd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	78848 c:\windows\system32\SortWindows6Compat.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	51200 c:\windows\system32\SortServer2003Compat.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	22528 c:\windows\system32\sort.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	14336 c:\windows\system32\snmptrap.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	27648 c:\windows\system32\snmpapi.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2011-02-24 23:35	41472 c:\windows\system32\SmaxCo.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	15360 c:\windows\system32\slwga.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18432 c:\windows\system32\slcext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:41	30720 c:\windows\system32\slc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	24064 c:\windows\system32\sisbkup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:39	74752 c:\windows\system32\sigverif.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	54272 c:\windows\system32\signdrv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:39	34304 c:\windows\system32\shutdown.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	11264 c:\windows\system32\shunimpl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17920 c:\windows\system32\shpafact.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	37376 c:\windows\system32\shimgvw.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	28160 c:\windows\system32\shgina.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10240 c:\windows\system32\shfolder.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	21504 c:\windows\system32\shadow.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-12-11 04:06	78848 c:\windows\system32\SFSAPO64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-12-10 21:27	67072 c:\windows\system32\SFComm64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	45056 c:\windows\system32\sfc_os.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:39	39424 c:\windows\system32\sfc.exe
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\system32\SF1CUP2.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\system32\SF1CUP.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\system32\SF1CUN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\system32\SF1CUAG.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\system32\SF1CU.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\system32\SF1CSTMN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\system32\SF1CMTNT.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\system32\SF1CLMSW.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 23:29	60416 c:\windows\system32\SF1CGC.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\SF1CCFNC.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\system32\SF1BUP2.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\system32\SF1BUP.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\system32\SF1BUN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\system32\SF1BUAG.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\system32\SF1BU.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\system32\SF1BSTMN.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2003-04-15 20:05	43541 c:\windows\system32\SF1BNP2.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2003-04-15 20:04	32817 c:\windows\system32\SF1BNP.DAT
+ 2007-04-06 15:54 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\system32\SF1BMTNT.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\system32\SF1BLMSW.EXE
+ 2008-01-16 16:13 . 2008-01-16 16:13	60416 c:\windows\system32\SF1BGC.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 15:41 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\SF1BCFNC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	57856 c:\windows\system32\setx.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	88576 c:\windows\system32\setupcl.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	67584 c:\windows\system32\Setup\tssysprep.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	57856 c:\windows\system32\Setup\pbkmigr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	67072 c:\windows\system32\Setup\msdtcstp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	35328 c:\windows\system32\Setup\FXSOCM.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:40	64000 c:\windows\system32\Setup\cmmigr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:39	34816 c:\windows\system32\setspn.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	91648 c:\windows\system32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	63488 c:\windows\system32\setbcdlocale.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22528 c:\windows\system32\serwvdrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17920 c:\windows\system32\serialui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:41	29184 c:\windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:41	93184 c:\windows\system32\SensorsClassExtension.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\SensApi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	64512 c:\windows\system32\Sens.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	69632 c:\windows\system32\sendmail.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	28160 c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	30720 c:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:39	16896 c:\windows\system32\secinit.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:39	36864 c:\windows\system32\SecEdit.exe
+ 2006-07-25 20:10 . 2006-07-25 20:10	86528 c:\windows\system32\SE02SELX.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	51200 c:\windows\system32\sdiagschd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	23552 c:\windows\system32\sdiagnhost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	34304 c:\windows\system32\sdhcinst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	51712 c:\windows\system32\sdchange.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:39	23552 c:\windows\system32\sdbinst.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	48640 c:\windows\system32\sdautoplay.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:38	11264 c:\windows\system32\scrnsave.scr
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	77312 c:\windows\system32\scripto.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	24064 c:\windows\system32\schedcli.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	89088 c:\windows\system32\scext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	65536 c:\windows\system32\sccls.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	82432 c:\windows\system32\SCardDlg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	45056 c:\windows\system32\sc.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	13824 c:\windows\system32\sbunattend.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:32	65536 c:\windows\system32\sberes.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12800 c:\windows\system32\sas.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	67584 c:\windows\system32\samcli.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	21504 c:\windows\system32\rwinsta.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	56832 c:\windows\system32\runonce.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:39	58880 c:\windows\system32\RunLegacyCPLElevated.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:39	45568 c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	20480 c:\windows\system32\runas.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	52224 c:\windows\system32\rtutils.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	41984 c:\windows\system32\rtffilt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	53760 c:\windows\system32\rshx32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:39	55808 c:\windows\system32\rrinstaller.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	65536 c:\windows\system32\RpcRtRemote.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:39	30208 c:\windows\system32\RpcPing.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	31744 c:\windows\system32\rpcnsh.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	52736 c:\windows\system32\RPCNDFP.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	67072 c:\windows\system32\RpcEpMap.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	21504 c:\windows\system32\ROUTE.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:39	16896 c:\windows\system32\RmClient.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	10752 c:\windows\system32\riched32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	86016 c:\windows\system32\resutils.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	16896 c:\windows\system32\reset.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	19968 c:\windows\system32\replace.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	51712 c:\windows\system32\repair-bde.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	43008 c:\windows\system32\relog.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:39	69120 c:\windows\system32\rekeywiz.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:39	19456 c:\windows\system32\regsvr32.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	89088 c:\windows\system32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:39	47104 c:\windows\system32\regini.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	14336 c:\windows\system32\regidle.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	10240 c:\windows\system32\regedt32.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	49152 c:\windows\system32\RegCtrl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	95232 c:\windows\system32\regapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:39	74752 c:\windows\system32\reg.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	12800 c:\windows\system32\recover.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	20480 c:\windows\system32\ReAgentc.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	40448 c:\windows\system32\rdrleakdiag.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	77312 c:\windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	23040 c:\windows\system32\rdprefdrvapi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:32	32256 c:\windows\system32\RDPREFDD.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	68096 c:\windows\system32\rdpd3d.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	10240 c:\windows\system32\rdpcfgex.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	82432 c:\windows\system32\rastapi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	29696 c:\windows\system32\rasser.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	42496 c:\windows\system32\rasphone.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	41472 c:\windows\system32\rasmxs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	57344 c:\windows\system32\rasmbmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	18944 c:\windows\system32\rasdial.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	76288 c:\windows\system32\rasdiag.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17408 c:\windows\system32\rasctrs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	95744 c:\windows\system32\rascfg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	17920 c:\windows\system32\rasautou.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	99328 c:\windows\system32\rasauto.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	16384 c:\windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	71168 c:\windows\system32\radarrs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	97792 c:\windows\system32\radardt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:39	28672 c:\windows\system32\qwinsta.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:39	24064 c:\windows\system32\quser.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	16384 c:\windows\system32\query.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	26624 c:\windows\system32\qprocess.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44544 c:\windows\system32\qmgrprxy.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	79872 c:\windows\system32\QCLIPROV.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	23040 c:\windows\system32\qappsrv.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	55296 c:\windows\system32\pwrshplugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	55296 c:\windows\system32\PushPrinterConnections.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	36352 c:\windows\system32\pstorsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	52736 c:\windows\system32\pstorec.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	57424 c:\windows\system32\PSHED.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	52224 c:\windows\system32\psbase.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	31744 c:\windows\system32\proquota.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	33792 c:\windows\system32\profprov.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44032 c:\windows\system32\profapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10240  c:\windows\system32\procinst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	61952 c:\windows\system32\printui.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	48128 c:\windows\system32\PrintIsolationProxy.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	18944 c:\windows\system32\PrintIsolationHost.exe
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	51462 c:\windows\system32\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prnqctl.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	56756 c:\windows\system32\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prnport.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	81048 c:\windows\system32\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prnmngr.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	69882 c:\windows\system32\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prnjobs.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	51312 c:\windows\system32\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prndrvr.vbs
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	35840 c:\windows\system32\printfilterpipelineprxy.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	71680 c:\windows\system32\PrintBrmUi.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	15360 c:\windows\system32\print.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:32	17408 c:\windows\system32\prflbmsg.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	31232 c:\windows\system32\prevhost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:39	71168 c:\windows\system32\powercfg.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	27136 c:\windows\system32\pots.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	77824 c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	86016 c:\windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	78336 c:\windows\system32\Pnrphc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	25088 c:\windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	55808 c:\windows\system32\PNPXAssocPrx.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	93184 c:\windows\system32\PNPXAssoc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:39	36352 c:\windows\system32\PnPutil.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	62976 c:\windows\system32\PnPUnattend.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12288 c:\windows\system32\pnpts.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:32	86528 c:\windows\system32\pnpsetup.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	65024 c:\windows\system32\pngfilt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	84992 c:\windows\system32\PlaySndSrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	16896 c:\windows\system32\PING.EXE
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	35328 c:\windows\system32\pifmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	46080 c:\windows\system32\pid.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18944 c:\windows\system32\perfts.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	38400 c:\windows\system32\perfproc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	29696 c:\windows\system32\perfos.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23040 c:\windows\system32\perfnet.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	35328 c:\windows\system32\perfdisk.dll
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2009-07-14 01:00	31548 c:\windows\system32\perfd009.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44544 c:\windows\system32\perfctrs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	51200 c:\windows\system32\PeerDistHttpTrans.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	58368 c:\windows\system32\pdhui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:40	19968 c:\windows\system32\pcwutl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\pcwum.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	13824 c:\windows\system32\pcwrun.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	11264 c:\windows\system32\pcawrk.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	18432 c:\windows\system32\pcaui.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	97280 c:\windows\system32\pcaui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	37376 c:\windows\system32\pcadm.dll
+ 2011-09-23 05:33 . 2008-06-04 18:14	81904 c:\windows\system32\pbadrvdll.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	50176 c:\windows\system32\pautoenr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	15360 c:\windows\system32\PATHPING.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13312 c:\windows\system32\panmap.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	79360 c:\windows\system32\packager.dll
+ 2011-06-02 19:21 . 2011-06-02 19:21	61952 c:\windows\system32\OVDecode64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	25088 c:\windows\system32\osbaseln.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	97792 c:\windows\system32\OptionalFeatures.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	79872 c:\windows\system32\openfiles.exe
+ 2011-06-02 19:21 . 2011-06-02 19:21	53760 c:\windows\system32\OpenCL.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	59392 c:\windows\system32\oobe\WinLGDep.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	58368 c:\windows\system32\oobe\wdsutil.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	57856 c:\windows\system32\oobe\spprgrss.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	24064 c:\windows\system32\oobe\setupsqm.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	81920 c:\windows\system32\oobe\pnpibs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:39	59904 c:\windows\system32\oobe\oobeldr.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	71168 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:40	91136 c:\windows\system32\oobe\DU.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	38912 c:\windows\system32\oobe\diagER.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:38	74240 c:\windows\system32\oobe\audit.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:31	25600 c:\windows\system32\oleres.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10752 c:\windows\system32\oleacchooks.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:39	40960 c:\windows\system32\odbcconf.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	53248 c:\windows\system32\odbcconf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	57344 c:\windows\system32\odbcbcp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:39	90112 c:\windows\system32\odbcad32.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28672 c:\windows\system32\odbc32gt.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78704 c:\windows\system32\nx6000res.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:39	16384 c:\windows\system32\ntvdm64.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	61952 c:\windows\system32\ntprint.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17920 c:\windows\system32\ntlanui2.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	25600 c:\windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13824 c:\windows\system32\nsi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	35328 c:\windows\system32\nshhttp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	15360 c:\windows\system32\nrpsrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	31744 c:\windows\system32\npmproxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	31232 c:\windows\system32\Nlsdl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	69120 c:\windows\system32\nlsbres.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13824 c:\windows\system32\nlmsprep.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	70656 c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:39	76288 c:\windows\system32\newdev.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	53248 c:\windows\system32\networkitemfactory.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	42496 c:\windows\system32\netvscres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	29184 c:\windows\system32\netutils.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	31744 c:\windows\system32\NETSTAT.EXE
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	87040 c:\windows\system32\netsh.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:39	90624 c:\windows\system32\NetProj.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:39	27136 c:\windows\system32\Netplwiz.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:39	26624 c:\windows\system32\netiougc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	48976 c:\windows\system32\netfxperf.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:30	18944 c:\windows\system32\netevent.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:39	32256 c:\windows\system32\netcfg.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:39	25088 c:\windows\system32\netbtugc.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18944 c:\windows\system32\netbios.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	72704 c:\windows\system32\netapi32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:39	55808 c:\windows\system32\net.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	20480 c:\windows\system32\ndproxystub.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	92160 c:\windows\system32\ndishc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	47104 c:\windows\system32\ndiscapCfg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	33280 c:\windows\system32\ndfetw.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	11264 c:\windows\system32\nddeapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:39	74752 c:\windows\system32\ndadmin.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	66048 c:\windows\system32\ncryptui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	69120 c:\windows\system32\ncobjapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	90112 c:\windows\system32\nci.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	24064 c:\windows\system32\NcdProp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:39	17920 c:\windows\system32\nbtstat.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15360 c:\windows\system32\NativeHooks.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	43520 c:\windows\system32\napipsec.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	68096 c:\windows\system32\NapiNSP.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	72192 c:\windows\system32\napdsnap.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	50176 c:\windows\system32\NAPCRYPT.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	51712 c:\windows\system32\MultiDigiMon.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:39	83456 c:\windows\system32\MuiUnattend.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12800 c:\windows\system32\MUILanguageCleanup.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	16896 c:\windows\system32\muifontsetup.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	11600 c:\windows\system32\MUI\0409\mscorees.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10240 c:\windows\system32\mtxex.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	29696 c:\windows\system32\mtxdm.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	25600 c:\windows\system32\msyuv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	38912 c:\windows\system32\msvidc32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	78336 c:\windows\system32\msvcirt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	19456 c:\windows\system32\msswch.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	50688 c:\windows\system32\mssign32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	14848 c:\windows\system32\msshooks.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	75264 c:\windows\system32\msscntrs.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	16384 c:\windows\system32\msrle32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	51712 c:\windows\system32\MsRdpWebAccess.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	53248 c:\windows\system32\msports.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	54272 c:\windows\system32\MsPbdaCoInst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	46592 c:\windows\system32\mspatcha.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:29	60416 c:\windows\system32\msobjs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:41	11264 c:\windows\system32\msmmsp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	27136 c:\windows\system32\msisip.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	41984 c:\windows\system32\msimtf.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:29	25088 c:\windows\system32\msimsg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	19968 c:\windows\system32\msiltcfg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	11264 c:\windows\system32\msidle.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	64512 c:\windows\system32\msident.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44544 c:\windows\system32\MsiCofire.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	48640 c:\windows\system32\mshtmler.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:54 . 2011-11-04 01:35	96256 c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	12288 c:\windows\system32\mshta.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:39	26112 c:\windows\system32\msg.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	10752 c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	55296 c:\windows\system32\msfeedsbs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:29	21504 c:\windows\system32\msdtcVSp1res.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:51 . 2009-06-10 20:31	19429 c:\windows\system32\Msdtc\Trace\msdtcvtr.bat
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	35840 c:\windows\system32\msdmo.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28160 c:\windows\system32\MsCtfMonitor.dll
+ 2009-07-13 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:40	73040 c:\windows\system32\mscories.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10240 c:\windows\system32\mscat32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	46592 c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:38	25600 c:\windows\system32\msacm32.drv
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	83456 c:\windows\system32\msacm32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	12800 c:\windows\system32\MRINFO.EXE
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	97792 c:\windows\system32\mprdim.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	80896 c:\windows\system32\mpr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:39	17408 c:\windows\system32\mpnotify.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	14848 c:\windows\system32\mountvol.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-13 23:25	24576 c:\windows\system32\more.com
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	19968 c:\windows\system32\montr_ci.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-13 23:25	30208 c:\windows\system32\mode.com
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	67584 c:\windows\system32\mmcss.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15360 c:\windows\system32\mmcico.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	74752 c:\windows\system32\mmci.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	41472 c:\windows\system32\mimefilt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	78336 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\WindowsSearchEngine\WSearchMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	79872 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Usb\usbmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23552 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-GameUXMig\gameuxmig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	76288 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-audio-mmecore-other\audmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	85504 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-activedirectory-webservices\adwsmigrate.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	40960 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\TableTextServiceMig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	24064 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\imtcmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\imscmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	47104 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\imkrmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	40448 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\imjpmig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	64000 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasConnectionManager\cmmigr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	82432 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-NetworkBridge\bridgemigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	67072 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-COM-DTC-Setup-DL\msdtcstp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	59392 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-COM-ComPlus-Setup-DL\commig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	86016 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-Bluetooth-Config\BthMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	90112 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-ADFS-DL\adfsmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	85504 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-ActiveDirectory-WebServices-DL\adwsmigrate.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	80384 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\BITSExtensions-Server\bitsmig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	57856 c:\windows\system32\migration\WSMT\rras\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasApi-MigPlugin\pbkmigr-Mig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	78336 c:\windows\system32\migration\WSearchMigPlugin.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-04 01:41	86528 c:\windows\system32\migration\WininetPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	79872 c:\windows\system32\migration\usbmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	40960 c:\windows\system32\migration\TableTextServiceMig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	52736 c:\windows\system32\migration\SCGMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	72192 c:\windows\system32\migration\netiomig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	60416 c:\windows\system32\migration\IphlpsvcMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	24064 c:\windows\system32\migration\imtcmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\migration\imscmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	47104 c:\windows\system32\migration\imkrmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	40448 c:\windows\system32\migration\imjpmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:40	23552 c:\windows\system32\migration\gameuxmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	59392 c:\windows\system32\migration\commig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:40	86016 c:\windows\system32\migration\bthmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	82432 c:\windows\system32\migration\bridgemigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	76288 c:\windows\system32\migration\audmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:48	91728 c:\windows\system32\MigAutoPlay.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	20480 c:\windows\system32\midimap.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:28	25088 c:\windows\system32\microsoft-windows-kernel-processor-power-events.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:28	51712 c:\windows\system32\microsoft-windows-kernel-power-events.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22528 c:\windows\system32\mgmtapi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	70144 c:\windows\system32\mfvdsp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:39	24576 c:\windows\system32\mfpmp.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	93696 c:\windows\system32\mfmjpegdec.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	33792 c:\windows\system32\mfcsubs.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	91472 c:\windows\system32\mfcm100u.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	91472 c:\windows\system32\mfcm100.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	60752 c:\windows\system32\mfc100rus.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	43344 c:\windows\system32\mfc100kor.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	43856 c:\windows\system32\mfc100jpn.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	62288 c:\windows\system32\mfc100ita.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	64336 c:\windows\system32\mfc100fra.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	63824 c:\windows\system32\mfc100esn.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	55120 c:\windows\system32\mfc100enu.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	64336 c:\windows\system32\mfc100deu.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	36176 c:\windows\system32\mfc100cht.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	36176 c:\windows\system32\mfc100chs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	55808 c:\windows\system32\mf3216.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18432 c:\windows\system32\memdiag.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	88576 c:\windows\system32\MdRes.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	84992 c:\windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:48	32832 c:\windows\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:39	97280 c:\windows\system32\mctadmin.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28672 c:\windows\system32\mciwave.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	28672 c:\windows\system32\mciseq.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	41472 c:\windows\system32\mciqtz32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	48128 c:\windows\system32\mcicda.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	96256  c:\windows\system32\mciavi32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	91648 c:\windows\system32\mapistub.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	91648 c:\windows\system32\mapi32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	79872 c:\windows\system32\manage-bde.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	48128 c:\windows\system32\Magnification.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	48640 c:\windows\system32\luainstall.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	50176 c:\windows\system32\lsmproxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:39	31232 c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	71168 c:\windows\system32\lpremove.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	41984 c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	27648 c:\windows\system32\LogonUI.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	21504 c:\windows\system32\logoff.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	91136 c:\windows\system32\loghours.dll
+ 2012-01-06 03:40 . 2012-01-06 06:35	67584 c:\windows\system32\LogFiles\Srt\bootstat.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	50176 c:\windows\system32\lodctr.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:39	10240 c:\windows\system32\Locator.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:39	90112 c:\windows\system32\LocationNotifications.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17408 c:\windows\system32\localui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23552 c:\windows\system32\lmhsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	49664 c:\windows\system32\lltdapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	29696 c:\windows\system32\linkinfo.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	30720 c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	11776 c:\windows\system32\LAPRXY.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	35840 c:\windows\system32\LangCleanupSysprepAction.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	16384 c:\windows\system32\label.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	62464 c:\windows\system32\l2nacp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	71168 c:\windows\system32\l2gpstore.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23040 c:\windows\system32\ktmw32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	16896 c:\windows\system32\ktmutil.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:39	43008 c:\windows\system32\ksetup.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	90624 c:\windows\system32\KMSVC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:39	35328 c:\windows\system32\klist.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	29184 c:\windows\system32\keyiso.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18432 c:\windows\system32\kernelceip.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	20352 c:\windows\system32\kdusb.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	17792 c:\windows\system32\kdcom.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	19328 c:\windows\system32\kd1394.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	10240 c:\windows\system32\kbdnecat.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12288 c:\windows\system32\KBDKOR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12800 c:\windows\system32\KBDJPN.DLL
+ 2012-01-06 02:54 . 2011-11-04 01:41	85504 c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:41	24576 c:\windows\system32\jnwmon.dll
+ 2011-07-12 18:34 . 2011-07-12 18:34	61288 c:\windows\system32\jdns_sd.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	54272 c:\windows\system32\iyuv_32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	91648 c:\windows\system32\isoburn.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	89088 c:\windows\system32\iscsiwmi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	37376 c:\windows\system32\iscsium.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:28	16384 c:\windows\system32\iscsilog.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10240 c:\windows\system32\iscsied.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	77312 c:\windows\system32\iscsidsc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23552 c:\windows\system32\irmon.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18432 c:\windows\system32\irclass.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	58368 c:\windows\system32\ipconfig.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12800 c:\windows\system32\IPBusEnumProxy.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:30 . 2011-05-13 00:30	74752 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_zh-HK.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	74752 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_zh-CHT.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	74240 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_zh-CHS.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:30 . 2011-05-13 00:30	88064 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_tr.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:30 . 2011-05-13 00:30	87040 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_th.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	90624 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_sv.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:30 . 2011-05-13 00:30	89088 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_sl.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:30 . 2011-05-13 00:30	89088 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_sk.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	90112 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_ru.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	91648 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_ro.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	93184 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_pt.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	91648 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_pt-BR.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	92160 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_pl.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	88576 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_no.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	96256 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_nl.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	78848 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_ko.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	80384 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_ja.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	93696 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_it.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	91136 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_hu.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:30 . 2011-05-13 00:30	90112 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_hr.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	84480 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_he.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	93696 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_fr.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	89088 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_fi.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	93184 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_es.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	88576 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_en.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	95744 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_el.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	94720 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_de.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	91648  c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_da.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	90112 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_cs.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	86016 c:\windows\system32\Internationalization_ar.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:39	10240 c:\windows\system32\InfDefaultInstall.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:28	84480 c:\windows\system32\INETRES.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22528 c:\windows\system32\inetppui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	65536 c:\windows\system32\inetmib1.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	49664 c:\windows\system32\imgutil.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	14336 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\res\padrs804.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22016 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\res\padrs412.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23552 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\res\padrs411.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13824 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\res\padrs404.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	19968 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\imever.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	45568 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMEPADSM.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	40448 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\imecfm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	68608 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMEAPIS.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	60928 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\applets\IMTCDIC.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	69632 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\PMIGRATE.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	64000 c:\windows\system32\IME\imekr8\imkrudt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	99840 c:\windows\system32\IME\imekr8\dicts\imkrhjd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	61952 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPUEX.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	30208 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\imjppdmg.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	79360 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPMGR.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	82432 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDSVR.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	46080 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDCTP.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	18432 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDADM.EXE
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	76800 c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	82944 c:\windows\system32\igdDiag.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10752 c:\windows\system32\ifsutilx.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	25600 c:\windows\system32\ifmon.dll
+ 2008-11-05 20:42 . 2008-11-05 20:42	63440 c:\windows\system32\IFC64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	85504 c:\windows\system32\iesetup.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	39936 c:\windows\system32\iernonce.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	89088 c:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	55296 c:\windows\system32\IDStore.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	37376 c:\windows\system32\idndl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:39	16896 c:\windows\system32\icsunattend.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	14336 c:\windows\system32\IconCodecService.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	26112 c:\windows\system32\icmui.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	82432 c:\windows\system32\icardie.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	34816 c:\windows\system32\icacls.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22528 c:\windows\system32\icaapi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	88576 c:\windows\system32\iassvcs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	38400 c:\windows\system32\iaspolcy.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	98816 c:\windows\system32\iashlpr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	70656 c:\windows\system32\iasdatastore.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	81408 c:\windows\system32\iasads.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	26624 c:\windows\system32\ias.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:39	38912 c:\windows\system32\hwrcomp.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	41984 c:\windows\system32\htui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	45056 c:\windows\system32\httpapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	27136 c:\windows\system32\HotStartUserAgent.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	64512 c:\windows\system32\hotplug.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	16384 c:\windows\system32\hnetmon.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	38912 c:\windows\system32\hidserv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	30208 c:\windows\system32\hid.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	53248 c:\windows\system32\hhsetup.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:40	72704 c:\windows\system32\HelpPaneProxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	10240 c:\windows\system32\help.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:39	64000 c:\windows\system32\hdwwiz.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	31232 c:\windows\system32\hcproviders.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	78848 c:\windows\system32\hbaapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	18432 c:\windows\system32\grpconv.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:40	71680 c:\windows\system32\Groupinghc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:39	17408 c:\windows\system32\gpupdate.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	22528 c:\windows\system32\gptext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:39	25600 c:\windows\system32\gpscript.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:40	32256 c:\windows\system32\gpscript.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:40	41984 c:\windows\system32\gpprnext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:40	96768 c:\windows\system32\gpapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:39	11776 c:\windows\system32\GettingStarted.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:39	89600 c:\windows\system32\getmac.exe
+ 2009-06-10 20:36 . 2009-06-10 20:36	40552 c:\windows\system32\gatherNetworkInfo.vbs
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:40	58880 c:\windows\system32\gacinstall.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	18432 c:\windows\system32\FXSUNATD.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	82944 c:\windows\system32\FXSROUTE.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	41984 c:\windows\system32\FXSMON.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:27	34816 c:\windows\system32\FXSCOMPOSERES.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	88064 c:\windows\system32\FXSCOM.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	75776 c:\windows\system32\FwRemoteSvr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	20480 c:\windows\system32\fvecerts.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	48128 c:\windows\system32\ftp.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:40	65024 c:\windows\system32\fthsvc.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	96768 c:\windows\system32\fsutil.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	14848 c:\windows\system32\framebuf.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-13 23:25	34304 c:\windows\system32\format.com
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	51712 c:\windows\system32\forfiles.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29696 c:\windows\system32\fmifs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:39	23552 c:\windows\system32\fltMC.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:40	19456 c:\windows\system32\fltLib.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	17920 c:\windows\system32\fixmapi.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	11264 c:\windows\system32\finger.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	71168 c:\windows\system32\findstr.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:40	67072 c:\windows\system32\findnetprinters.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	15872 c:\windows\system32\find.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	51712 c:\windows\system32\feclient.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\fdWNet.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	93696 c:\windows\system32\fdSSDP.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\FDResPub.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	74240 c:\windows\system32\fdProxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	51200 c:\windows\system32\fdPnp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	16384 c:\windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	72192 c:\windows\system32\fdeploy.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:40	11776 c:\windows\system32\fdBthProxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	24064 c:\windows\system32\fc.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:27	34816 c:\windows\system32\f3ahvoas.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:39	62464 c:\windows\system32\extrac32.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:39	65536 c:\windows\system32\expand.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:45 . 2009-07-14 01:39	81920 c:\windows\system32\eventvwr.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:39	45056 c:\windows\system32\eventcreate.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	16384 c:\windows\system32\eventcls.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	39424 c:\windows\system32\esentprf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:40	75264 c:\windows\system32\eqossnap.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	24576 c:\windows\system32\encapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	69632 c:\windows\system32\en\AuthFWWizFwk.Resources.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	25600 c:\windows\system32\elsTrans.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:40	45568 c:\windows\system32\ELSCore.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\efsutil.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:39	12800 c:\windows\system32\efsui.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	37376 c:\windows\system32\efssvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	56832 c:\windows\system32\efslsaext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	97280 c:\windows\system32\efsadu.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	91648 c:\windows\system32\EAPQEC.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	64512 c:\windows\system32\eappprxy.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:39	11776 c:\windows\system32\Eap3Host.exe
+ 2006-04-19 10:00 . 2006-04-19 10:00	86528 c:\windows\system32\E_IBCBCFA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	40448 c:\windows\system32\dxpps.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:40	82432 c:\windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:39	26112 c:\windows\system32\dvdupgrd.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:39	11264 c:\windows\system32\dvdplay.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	36352 c:\windows\system32\dtsh.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	25088 c:\windows\system32\dswave.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	55808 c:\windows\system32\dssec.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	32768 c:\windows\system32\dsrole.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	36864 c:\windows\system32\dsauth.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28672 c:\windows\system32\ds32gt.dll
+ 2011-09-23 05:33 . 2008-06-04 18:14	81904 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\pbadrv_D2D6D850155A9A458152AD991F9D098EDD92894A\pbadrvdll64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 05:33 . 2008-06-04 18:14	80368 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\pbadrv_D2D6D850155A9A458152AD991F9D098EDD92894A\pbadrvdll.dll
+ 2011-09-23 05:33 . 2008-06-04 18:14	32240 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\pbadrv_D2D6D850155A9A458152AD991F9D098EDD92894A\PBADRV64.sys
+ 2011-10-05 16:29 . 2009-05-18 20:17	34152 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\GEARAspiWD_B60A2DA9F47E0A7F3329B57AA751F1789961A8BE\x64\GEARAspiWDM.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:40	53248 c:\windows\system32\drttransport.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:40	68608 c:\windows\system32\drtprov.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:40	24576 c:\windows\system32\drprov.dll
+ 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2012-01-06 03:04	86016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infpub.dat
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvpchbus.inf_amd64_neutral_c09be62e15b70282\vpchbuspipe.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	51712 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmic.inf_amd64_neutral_b94eb92e8150fa35\vmictimeprovider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	53760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmic.inf_amd64_neutral_b94eb92e8150fa35\vmicres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	22528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmbusvideo.inf_amd64_neutral_8f9a8242d3699a44\VMBusVideoM.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	19456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmbusvideo.inf_amd64_neutral_8f9a8242d3699a44\VMBusVideoD.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	21760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmbushid.inf_amd64_neutral_6708ad28050a6765\VMBusHID.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	52096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmbus.inf_amd64_neutral_fca91999602b0343\winhv.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	44544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmbus.inf_amd64_neutral_fca91999602b0343\vmbusres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmbus.inf_amd64_neutral_fca91999602b0343\vmbuspipe.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	34688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wstorvsc.inf_amd64_neutral_d7bf942e99bb1d41\storvsc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wstorflt.inf_amd64_neutral_3db956c41708f7f5\vmstorfltres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	46464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wstorflt.inf_amd64_neutral_3db956c41708f7f5\vmstorfl.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 00:39	23040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wsdprint.inf_amd64_neutral_f91980f20f3112ed\WSDPrint.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	88064 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wpdmtp.inf_amd64_neutral_28f06ca2e38e8979\WpdMtpUS.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	83968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wpdmtp.inf_amd64_neutral_28f06ca2e38e8979\WpdMtpIP.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	95744 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wpdmtp.inf_amd64_neutral_28f06ca2e38e8979\WpdMtpbt.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	83968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wpdcomp.inf_amd64_neutral_11bbf54c8508434e\Wpdcomp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	42496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wnetvsc.inf_amd64_neutral_548addf09cb466fa\netvscres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	41984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\winusb.inf_amd64_neutral_6cb50ae9f480775b\winusb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	66048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\windowssideshowenhanceddriver.inf_amd64_neutral_184a2ef2a8f57c33\AuxiliaryDisplayEnhancedDriver.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	20992 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaxx002.inf_amd64_neutral_fbe080a7dd77c4a3\xrWPpb4.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	58368 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaxx002.inf_amd64_neutral_fbe080a7dd77c4a3\xrWCbgnd.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	11776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiasa002.inf_amd64_neutral_6429a42f1243419a\SaSegFlt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	33280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiasa002.inf_amd64_neutral_6429a42f1243419a\SaImgFlt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	10752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiasa002.inf_amd64_neutral_6429a42f1243419a\SaErHdlr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	75776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx004.inf_amd64_neutral_0a3a62ae6ed43127\lxa3WIA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	75776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx003.inf_amd64_neutral_db618863f9347f9a\lxa2WIA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	77312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx002.inf_amd64_neutral_71f4aacee1aa9f06\lxa1WIA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaky002.inf_amd64_neutral_b898f5982403f3cb\kyweds10.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	86528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaep003.inf_amd64_neutral_c2a98813147bf34e\ep0icd1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	59904 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaep003.inf_amd64_neutral_c2a98813147bf34e\ep0icb1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	84480 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaep002.inf_amd64_neutral_0a982dec66379cb0\ep0icd0.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	73216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHW900.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	77312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHW830.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	73216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHW760S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	77824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHW750S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	78336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHW730S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	68096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHW500.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	72192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHW370S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	73728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHW170S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	83456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHL830.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	26624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHL750S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	17920 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHL730S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	55808 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHL500.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHL370S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	55296 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHL170S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	20992 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHIPRO.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	87040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHC750S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	73216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHC730S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	76288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiacn001.inf_amd64_neutral_b7a0b2f53d745b5a\CNHC370S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_de104aaa48ee4b00\CNHMCA6.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_de104aaa48ee4b00\CNHMCA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_de104aaa48ee4b00\CNHI08A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	88576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHL950.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	90624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHL800R.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	88576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHL800.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	90624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHL530.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	78848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHL510.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHI06S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHI06A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHI05A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	83968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_5a376e6a7cb007d5\CNHL960.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	83456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_5a376e6a7cb007d5\CNHL810.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	79360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_5a376e6a7cb007d5\CNHL600R.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	79360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_5a376e6a7cb007d5\CNHL600.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_5a376e6a7cb007d5\CNHI06A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	78848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_2c3623fa97b0c28e\CNHL460.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	78848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_2c3623fa97b0c28e\CNHL180.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	78336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_2c3623fa97b0c28e\CNHL160.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_2c3623fa97b0c28e\CNHI06A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	96768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHLX310.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	95232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHLX300.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	96256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHL470.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	96256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHL220.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	95232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHL210.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	78336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHL140.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHI07A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHI06A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHMCA6.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHMCA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	98816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHLX850.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	98816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHL7600.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	95232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHL190.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHI08S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHI08A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHI07A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-06-10 20:43	59232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNC980W.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18944 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_163313056d8f34ab\CNHMWL6.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18944 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_163313056d8f34ab\CNHMWL.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	97280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_163313056d8f34ab\CNHLX700.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	96768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_163313056d8f34ab\CNHL610.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	96256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_163313056d8f34ab\CNHL520.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_163313056d8f34ab\CNHI07A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:43	24648 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_163313056d8f34ab\CNC970W.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr00a.inf_amd64_neutral_6033065925bcc882\BrUs2Sti.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr009.inf_amd64_neutral_2d7b3edfda95df40\BrUs2Sti.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr008.inf_amd64_neutral_27d1c9a28eac4eed\BrUs2Sti.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr007.inf_amd64_neutral_442d902f3f3dd5b7\BrUs2Sti.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr006.inf_amd64_neutral_0232ca4f23224d01\BrUs2Sti.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr005.inf_amd64_neutral_e14a0514f37611d8\BrUs2Sti.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr004.inf_amd64_neutral_b1d90b3749c5e6a6\BrUs2Sti.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr002.inf_amd64_neutral_b4ea26a49ad66560\BrUs2Sti.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	33280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmvsc.inf_amd64_neutral_a2cf745000e2ea92\dmvscres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	71168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmvsc.inf_amd64_neutral_a2cf745000e2ea92\dmvsc.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	21056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wd.inf_amd64_neutral_759109899b486d47\wd.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	16384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\vpcuxd.inf_amd64_neutral_1796d26b485b9a3f\vpcuxd.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	95232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\vpcusb.inf_amd64_neutral_e9877387a7bbb1a4\vpcusb.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	91648 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbstor.inf_amd64_neutral_26b33263a639795d\USBSTOR.SYS
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	91648 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbstor.inf_amd64_neutral_0725c2806a159a9d\USBSTOR.SYS
+ 2009-07-14 00:38 . 2009-07-14 00:38	25088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbprint.inf_amd64_neutral_54948be2bc4bcdd1\usbprint.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	30720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbuhci.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	25600 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbohci.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	52224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbehci.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	30720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbuhci.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	25600 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbohci.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	52736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbehci.sys
+ 2011-05-10 15:06 . 2011-05-10 15:06	51712 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbaapl64.inf_amd64_neutral_d7a1a1654f22581c\usbaapl64.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	99328 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_df3a8467d20efc87\usbccgp.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	99328 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_744be53d7151cd00\usbccgp.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	98816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_269d7150439b3372\usbccgp.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	98816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_153b489118ee37b8\usbccgp.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	48640 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\umbus.inf_amd64_neutral_2d4257afa2e35253\umbus.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	31232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tsgenericusbdriver.inf_amd64_neutral_24c807694f614911\TsUsbGD.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	41984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\transfercable.inf_amd64_neutral_82f4c743c8996d67\amd64\winusb.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-13 23:21	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tpm.inf_amd64_neutral_d5bb6575cf91cd73\tpm.sys
+ 2009-12-08 22:36 . 2009-12-08 22:36	64016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tcusb.inf_amd64_neutral_1c93321c76a867a7\tcusb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	10752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\sonyait.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	10240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\mammoth.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	10240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\exabyte2.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	11776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\dlttape.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	16384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\4mmdat.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 00:35	25088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sti.inf_amd64_neutral_9d9a7113099a28a2\WSDScan.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 00:35	41984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sti.inf_amd64_neutral_9d9a7113099a28a2\usbscan.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 00:35	12288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sti.inf_amd64_neutral_9d9a7113099a28a2\serscan.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 00:35	17920 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sti.inf_amd64_neutral_9d9a7113099a28a2\scsiscan.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:45	24656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stexstor.inf_amd64_neutral_80ee226e29362f51\stexstor.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-06-10 20:37	26112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\smartcrd.inf_amd64_neutral_6fb75ea318f84fe5\stcusb.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-06-10 20:37	26112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\smartcrd.inf_amd64_neutral_6fb75ea318f84fe5\SCR111.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:37	25600 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\smartcrd.inf_amd64_neutral_6fb75ea318f84fe5\scmstcs.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	23552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\smartcrd.inf_amd64_neutral_6fb75ea318f84fe5\pscr.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:37	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\smartcrd.inf_amd64_neutral_6fb75ea318f84fe5\grserial.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-06-10 20:37	84560 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\smartcrd.inf_amd64_neutral_6fb75ea318f84fe5\cxbp0wdm.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:37	23936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\smartcrd.inf_amd64_neutral_6fb75ea318f84fe5\cmbp0wdm.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:45	80464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sisraid4.inf_amd64_neutral_65ab84e9830f6f4b\sisraid4.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:45	43584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sisraid2.inf_amd64_neutral_845e008c32615283\sisraid2.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	14336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_amd64_neutral_d2425e60845d17d3\sffp_sd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	13824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_amd64_neutral_d2425e60845d17d3\sffp_mmc.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	14336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sffdisk.inf_amd64_neutral_d2425e60845d17d3\sffdisk.sys
+ 2009-05-08 00:06 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CUP2.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:06 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CUP.EXE
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CUN.DLL
+ 2007-09-14 03:36 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CUAG.EXE
+ 2007-09-25 23:52 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CU.DLL
+ 2007-03-31 00:11 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CSTMN.DLL
+ 2007-04-06 15:54 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CMTNT.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 03:03 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CLMSW.EXE
+ 2008-03-13 23:29 . 2008-03-13 23:29	60416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CGC.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 15:41 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CCFNC.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:06 . 2009-05-08 00:06	36352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BUP2.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:06 . 2009-05-08 00:06	53760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BUP.EXE
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	36352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BUN.DLL
+ 2007-09-14 03:36 . 2007-09-14 03:36	53760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BUAG.EXE
+ 2007-09-25 23:52 . 2007-09-25 23:52	88576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BU.DLL
+ 2007-03-31 00:11 . 2007-03-31 00:11	48640 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BSTMN.DLL
+ 2003-04-15 20:05 . 2003-04-15 20:05	43541 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BNP2.DAT
+ 2003-04-15 20:04 . 2003-04-15 20:04	32817 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BNP.DAT
+ 2007-04-06 15:54 . 2007-04-06 15:54	36864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BMTNT.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 03:03 . 2007-03-30 03:03	70656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BLMSW.EXE
+ 2008-01-16 16:13 . 2008-01-16 16:13	60416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BGC.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 15:41 . 2007-03-30 15:41	36864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BCFNC.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	44544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sensorsalsdriver.inf_amd64_neutral_1c5bc8e71eb90127\SensorsAlsDriver.dll
+ 2006-09-11 17:36 . 2006-09-11 17:36	77824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02SSLo.DLL
+ 2006-07-25 20:10 . 2006-07-25 20:10	86528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02SELX.DLL
+ 2006-07-25 20:09 . 2006-07-25 20:09	77824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02SELu.DLL
+ 2008-04-23 21:28 . 2008-04-23 21:28	57344 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02RES.DLL
+ 2011-09-30 21:54 . 2007-01-20 01:24	25312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\scmndisp.inf_amd64_neutral_ff5c0603858870f4\SCMNdisP.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	77312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ricoh.inf_amd64_neutral_66b4504d1fb1c857\RW430Ext.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	97280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ricoh.inf_amd64_neutral_66b4504d1fb1c857\RW001Ext.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 00:17	24064 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\rdpbus.inf_amd64_neutral_3b741ca76444b9c3\rdpbus.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	27648 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ramdisk.inf_amd64_neutral_798b5d4dd3f22a07\ramdisk.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	80896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnso002.inf_amd64_neutral_c3b7ce4e6f71641f\Amd64\SODPPUN2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	83456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnso002.inf_amd64_neutral_c3b7ce4e6f71641f\Amd64\SODPPUI2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	94208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnso002.inf_amd64_neutral_c3b7ce4e6f71641f\Amd64\SODPPLM2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	43008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnsa002.inf_amd64_neutral_d9df1d04d8cbe336\Amd64\smpsrd1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	40960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnsa002.inf_amd64_neutral_d9df1d04d8cbe336\Amd64\smpclrd1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	99840  c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnlx00z.inf_amd64_neutral_aea50acf04a2db1d\Amd64\LXKPTPRC.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	26624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnlx00y.inf_amd64_neutral_977318f2317f5ddd\Amd64\LXKXLRD.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	34304 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnlx00x.inf_amd64_neutral_808baf4e08594a59\Amd64\lxkpsrd.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	26112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnlx00v.inf_amd64_neutral_86ff307c66080d00\Amd64\lxkpclrd.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	92160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnky009.inf_amd64_neutral_8e54c9ff272b72f1\Amd64\KYW7FRES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	92160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnky007.inf_amd64_neutral_e637699044f367f3\Amd64\kyw7fr04.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	92160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnky004.inf_amd64_neutral_5db759db19acd3ae\Amd64\kyw7fr03.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	92160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnky003.inf_amd64_neutral_fe7ea176f20ab839\Amd64\KYW7FRES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	94720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfrsw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	60928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfllw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	48640 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpf3lw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	46080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpz3lw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpfrsw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	53248 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpzllw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	46080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpz3lw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	22528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpfrsw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	51712 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZLLWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	23552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZISN12.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZIPT12.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	45056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZIPR12.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	64512 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZIPM12.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	49664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZINW12.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	65024 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZIDR12.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	36352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZ3LWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	18944 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPFRES50.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPBPROPS.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	48128 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPBPRO.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPBOIDPS.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	32256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPBOID.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	30720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPBMIAPI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:30	70656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnge001.inf_amd64_neutral_cfffa4143b3c4592\Amd64\TTYRES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	13824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnge001.inf_amd64_neutral_cfffa4143b3c4592\Amd64\TTY.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	68096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRAH.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	68096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRAG.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	41472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRAF.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	41472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRAE.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	40960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRAD.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	41472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRAC.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	41472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRAB.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	40960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRAA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	46592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1T.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	49664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	58880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1R.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	49664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1Q.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	46592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1P.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	46592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1O.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	46592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1N.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	46592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1M.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	57856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1L.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	47616 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1K.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	47104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1J.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	46592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1I.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	57856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1H.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	47104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1G.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	45568 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1F.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	45568 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1E.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	46080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1D.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	45568 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1C.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	45568 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1B.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	46592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	50688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR18.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	50688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR17.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	50688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR16.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	44032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR15.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	50688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR14.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	50688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR13.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	44032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR12.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	44032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR11.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	44032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR10.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	41472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LPP01.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	39424 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LPP00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LLP00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	65536 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00g.inf_amd64_neutral_2926840e245f88f6\Amd64\EP0NM4RC.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	67072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00f.inf_amd64_neutral_a5f6001b957bd7e0\Amd64\EP0NM4RB.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	66048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00e.inf_amd64_neutral_edc631ff41a34218\Amd64\EP0NMF7B.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	67584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00e.inf_amd64_neutral_edc631ff41a34218\Amd64\EP0NMF7A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	69120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00d.inf_amd64_neutral_dd61103f3a2743d4\Amd64\EP0NM40F.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	53760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00c.inf_amd64_neutral_f0d9ddf52f04765c\Amd64\EP0NM4R0.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	72704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NMF6C.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	64000 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NM4RI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	72704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NM46A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	69120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NM40J.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	72192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NSF11.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	68096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NS421.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	68608 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NS411.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38912 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NPP01.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	65024 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NM4RE.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	62464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NM400.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	93696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NIP47.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	93184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NIP46.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	98816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NH431.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	26624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NAR00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	95232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep005.inf_amd64_neutral_f2fbc5759618d8fb\Amd64\EP7RDP00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	39424 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0LB03F.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0LB02A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0LB01A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	55808 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep002.inf_amd64_neutral_efc4a7485b172c07\Amd64\EP0SLP01.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	77824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep002.inf_amd64_neutral_efc4a7485b172c07\Amd64\EP0SLM01.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	13824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBWI4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	59392 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBSS4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	44544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBSQ4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	49664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBSD4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	84992 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBPP4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:43	30320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBP42.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:43	27140 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBP41.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-06-10 20:43	23280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBP40.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	71680 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBLH4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	86528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBIC4_8.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	86528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBIC4_5.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	89088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBIC4_2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	10240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBFUS4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34304 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBEI4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	13312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBWI3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	54784 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBSS3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	44544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBSQ3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	48128 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBSD3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	83968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBPP3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:43	30320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBP2.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:43	27140 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBP1.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:43	23280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBP0.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	10240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBFUS.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBJOP9F.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBJOP9A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBJOP99.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	76288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBP_301.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBJOP8E.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	26624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBJOP7F.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	25088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBJOP7D.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBJOP7B.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	40448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBBR302.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	37888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBBR301.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	89600 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBBR288.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	44032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBBR286.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	71168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNB_0302.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	67072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNB_0301.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	98816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNB_0287.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	98816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNB_0286.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	96256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBP_282.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	31744 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBJOP7U.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBJOP7T.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	65536 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBBR282.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	67584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBBR281.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	58880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBP_283.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	58880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBP_280.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	26624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBJOP84.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	26624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBJOP7S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	27648 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBJOP7E.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	34816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBJOP79.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	33280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBJOP78.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	97280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBBR293.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	73216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBBR292.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	51200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBBR283.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	51200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBBR280.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	94720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBBR276.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBJOP8B.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBJOP89.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	37888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBJOP86.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	96768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBBR300.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	97280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBBR297.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	93696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBBR294.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBJOP7I.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	47104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBBR312.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	47104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBBR311.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	58880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBBR310.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	47616 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBBR290.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	47616 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBBR289.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	54272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBBR285.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	47104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBBR284.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBJOP8W.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBJOP8S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBJOP7I.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	59904 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBBR323.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	40448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBBR320.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	59904 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBBR318.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	59904 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBBR316.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	47616 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBBR315.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	75776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNB_0321.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	75776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNB_0320.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBJOP9I.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBJOP9B.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBJOP98.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBJOP8L.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	32768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBJOP8F.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	59392 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBBR331.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	61952 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBBR303.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	93696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNB_0309.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBJOP92.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBJOP91.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	26624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBJOP8V.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	85504 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBBR319.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	97792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNB_0329.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	97792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNB_0328.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	97792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNB_0319.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	61440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr00a.inf_amd64_neutral_e7f3f91e6832ef5c\Amd64\brmzui13.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	22528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr00a.inf_amd64_neutral_e7f3f91e6832ef5c\Amd64\brmzrd13.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	58880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr006.inf_amd64_neutral_f156853def526447\Amd64\BRURD23A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	25088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr003.inf_amd64_neutral_dff45d1d0df04caf\Amd64\BRPTUNI2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	17408 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr003.inf_amd64_neutral_dff45d1d0df04caf\Amd64\BRMWUNI2.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17920 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph6xib64c1.inf_amd64_neutral_68c99681343e9b68\Ph6xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	17920 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph6xib64c0.inf_amd64_neutral_a43df8f7441e1c61\Ph6xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc9.inf_amd64_neutral_ff3a566e4b6ba035\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc8.inf_amd64_neutral_c93e7023ef90e637\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc7.inf_amd64_neutral_348f512722c79525\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc6.inf_amd64_neutral_2818f7b3b62bdd39\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc5.inf_amd64_neutral_2270382453de2dbb\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc4.inf_amd64_neutral_310871d800afa82a\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc3.inf_amd64_neutral_1da6abc36a79974f\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc2.inf_amd64_neutral_7621f5d62d77f42e\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc12.inf_amd64_neutral_ff7295ba5a46d63f\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc11.inf_amd64_neutral_bb18e5f134c40c68\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc10.inf_amd64_neutral_2c5d0c618dbfaf2a\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc1.inf_amd64_neutral_662220c3016bb4d0\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	15872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc0.inf_amd64_neutral_c24bcc939e6dfc23\Ph3xIB64MV.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	36720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\nx6000.sys
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\2070\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\2070\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\2052\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\2052\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1049\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1049\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1046\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1046\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1042\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1042\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1041\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1041\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1040\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1040\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1036\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1036\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1034\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1034\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1033\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1033\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1031\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	79216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1031\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1028\nx6000r64.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	78192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\1028\nx6000r32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	22016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PJLMON.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	51264 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nfrd960.inf_amd64_neutral_cfc8c0013e9ede68\nfrd960.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	96664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netxfx64.inf_amd64_neutral_3336ecb2950fdc45\xfrmx64.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 00:07	24576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netvwifibus.inf_amd64_neutral_9d0740f32ce81d24\vwifibus.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	51968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netvg62a.inf_amd64_neutral_5817ae5135655364\getn62a.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	47872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netvfx64.inf_amd64_neutral_194cb6d2ea3a486e\fet6x64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	51712 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netrtl64.inf_amd64_neutral_0383c5de75359695\Rtnic64.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	19968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netrndis.inf_amd64_neutral_4c56d83f6e4d75b0\usb8023x.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	19968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netrndis.inf_amd64_neutral_4c56d83f6e4d75b0\usb80236.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	41472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netrndis.inf_amd64_neutral_4c56d83f6e4d75b0\rndismpx.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	35840 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netrndis.inf_amd64_neutral_4c56d83f6e4d75b0\rndismp6.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	34304 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netl260a.inf_amd64_neutral_085226e1dfe76c55\l260x64.sys
+ 2009-06-20 02:09 . 2009-06-20 02:09	54272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netl1e64.inf_amd64_neutral_22118b1072f57433\L1E62x64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	57344 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netl1c64.inf_amd64_neutral_30b0b06f47cab8cf\L1C62x64.sys
+ 2009-06-25 02:14 . 2009-06-25 02:14	58368 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netl160a.inf_amd64_neutral_f8bdd2cbac28a8fd\l160x64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	56832 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netg664.inf_amd64_neutral_b4e8ccc6ba210e97\SiSG664.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	71680 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netbxnda.inf_amd64_neutral_c81780c5dcabd0a0\bxnd60a.sys
+ 2011-05-10 15:06 . 2011-05-10 15:06	22528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netaapl64.inf_amd64_neutral_e3cf0d2001785b18\netaapl64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	87552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\net44amd.inf_amd64_neutral_db76873d4261eb11\b44amd64.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 00:02	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mtconfig.inf_amd64_neutral_4de24f49b5e60c45\MTConfig.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	56448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mstape.inf_amd64_neutral_c2bb3ef1c45cd5a1\mstape.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	94208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_amd64_neutral_fdcfb86ce78678d1\serial.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	23552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_amd64_neutral_fdcfb86ce78678d1\serenum.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	97280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msports.inf_amd64_neutral_fdcfb86ce78678d1\parport.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	26624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_amd64_neutral_7a5f47d3150cc0eb\sermouse.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	31232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_amd64_neutral_7a5f47d3150cc0eb\mouhid.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	49216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_amd64_neutral_7a5f47d3150cc0eb\mouclass.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	17488 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\viaide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	48720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\pciidex.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	12352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\pciide.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	31104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\msahci.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	16960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\intelide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	17488 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\cmdide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	24128 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\atapi.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	15440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\amdide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	15440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\aliide.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	61440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msdv.inf_amd64_neutral_571f87a277565224\msdv.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	30208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\monitor.inf_amd64_neutral_ab477c4d805d044f\monitor.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	24064 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\modemcsa.inf_amd64_neutral_b64a610f1f09f267\MODEMCSA.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	16384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\memory.inf_amd64_neutral_c2d2c213c3138487\pnpmem.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:48	35392 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\megasas.inf_amd64_neutral_395276dd9b7a7448\megasas.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 00:08	30208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmnokia.inf_amd64_neutral_a8e9a41983d33a0b\MSIRCOMM.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 00:08	30208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmirmdm.inf_amd64_neutral_fadec14b0a37b637\MSIRCOMM.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	32768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcpq.inf_amd64_neutral_fbc4a14a6a13d0c8\usbser.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	72192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbtmdm.inf_amd64_neutral_2e4da8629fc5904e\bthmodem.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr00a.inf_amd64_neutral_aa4f0850ff03674e\BrUsbSIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr008.inf_amd64_neutral_2cedaac353c381da\BrUsbSIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr007.inf_amd64_neutral_91d259640bad7d26\BrUsbSIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr006.inf_amd64_neutral_40c76453575b1208\BrUsbSIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr005.inf_amd64_neutral_d140721f97061bba\BrUsbSIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr004.inf_amd64_neutral_ccf1bc353e588fe1\BrUsbSIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr002.inf_amd64_neutral_ce2134188ab21f59\BrUsbSIb.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\spctramc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\sonymc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\snyaitmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\seaddsmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	11264 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\qntmmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	13824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\qlstrmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\powerfil.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\pnrmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	14848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\plasmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\nsmmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	11264 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\m4mc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	13824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\libxprmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\jvcmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	17920 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\hpmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	15360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\examc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\elmsmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	13312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\ddsmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\breecemc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\atlmc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\adicvls.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	13824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mchgr.inf_amd64_neutral_407146dba80d1566\adicsc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	71552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\volmgr.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:45	36432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\vdrvroot.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:45	64592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\ULIAGPKX.SYS
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	63360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\termdd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:45	12496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\swenum.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:45	24144 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\streamci.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:48	32320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\mssmbios.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	15424 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\msisadrv.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:48	20544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\isapnp.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:52	61008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\AGP440.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	65600 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\lsi_sas2.inf_amd64_neutral_e12a5c4cfbe49204\lsi_sas2.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	33280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_amd64_neutral_0684fdc43059f486\kbdhid.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	50768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_amd64_neutral_0684fdc43059f486\kbdclass.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:28	16384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iscsi.inf_amd64_neutral_2ef24e9270d8b2a9\iscsilog.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	78848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ipmidrv.inf_amd64_neutral_1cb648411f252d13\IPMIDrv.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	30208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_amd64_neutral_8693053514b10ee9\hidusb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	32896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_amd64_neutral_8693053514b10ee9\hidparse.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	76800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\input.inf_amd64_neutral_8693053514b10ee9\hidclass.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	33792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\image.inf_amd64_neutral_4a983035eaabe2f4\sonydcam.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	44112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iirsp.inf_amd64_neutral_25c14d33af7f54f1\iirsp.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-06-10 20:37	97448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igfcg500m.bin
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	78720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hpsamd.inf_amd64_neutral_84ae149ecc9f8033\HpSAMD.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	46592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hidir.inf_amd64_neutral_5b48c4b1b49ca54a\hidir.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 00:02	27776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hiddigi.inf_amd64_neutral_12aaf5742a9969da\wacompen.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:31	31232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hcw85c64.inf_amd64_neutral_96b71557b416d04a\hcw85cir.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	41984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hcw72b64.inf_amd64_neutral_023772237d3a4ade\hcw72Co.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	37632 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hcw72b64.inf_amd64_neutral_023772237d3a4ade\hcw72ADFilter.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	16896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\flpydisk.inf_amd64_neutral_f54222cc59267e1e\sfloppy.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	24576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\flpydisk.inf_amd64_neutral_f54222cc59267e1e\flpydisk.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	29696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\fdc.inf_amd64_neutral_bbcfca39fdc02275\fdc.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	61440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\faxca003.inf_amd64_neutral_5b8c7c1dda79bef4\CNHF1UI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	78848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\faxca003.inf_amd64_neutral_5b8c7c1dda79bef4\CNHF1LM.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	40960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\faxca003.inf_amd64_neutral_5b8c7c1dda79bef4\CNHF1DR.DLL
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	40960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\estwm.exe
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2005-08-29 08:00	98304 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\espimtif.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	86016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esmpsres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2005-09-27 08:00	53248 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esicm.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	49152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esdscl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2006-11-02 08:00	90112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esddc.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	45056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\escndvrs.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\eptifres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\eppitres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	86016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\eppit.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\eppijres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	90112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\eppij.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	49152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\eppdfres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\epmtfres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	98304 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\epmtf.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\epjpgres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-08 08:00	45056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\epbmpres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	73728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\epbmp.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-10 08:00	86016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\ade.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	89088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ehstorpwddrv.inf_amd64_neutral_ecd233d7cabbdebf\EhStorPwdDrv.dll
+ 2006-01-11 09:00 . 2006-01-11 09:00	40448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EPSET64.DLL
+ 2006-09-21 11:04 . 2006-09-21 11:04	28672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EPIPGI30.DLL
+ 2006-04-19 10:00 . 2006-04-19 10:00	86528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\ECBTEGB.DLL
+ 2007-01-30 14:03 . 2007-01-30 14:03	59904 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EBPBIDI6.DLL
+ 2007-02-21 14:01 . 2007-02-21 14:01	59392 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EBAPI6.DLL
+ 2007-05-10 14:00 . 2007-05-10 14:00	65536 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_S8E2FB.DLL
+ 2007-05-10 09:00 . 2007-05-10 09:00	33792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_H8E0FB.DLL
+ 2007-03-23 12:20 . 2007-03-23 12:20	80896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GIRCD4.DLL
+ 2007-04-11 13:00 . 2007-04-11 13:00	90112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GDSP30.DLL
+ 2006-11-13 09:00 . 2006-11-13 09:00	27648 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GAUDF1.DLL
+ 2007-02-26 09:01 . 2007-02-26 09:01	14848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_DGE641.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	19968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\dot4prt.inf_amd64_neutral_e7d3f62d0d4411db\Dot4Prt.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	43008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\dot4.inf_amd64_neutral_b89cfac15ccb2fba\Dot4usb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	13824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\dot4.inf_amd64_neutral_b89cfac15ccb2fba\Dot4Scan.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	52224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\disrvsu.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	43008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\disrvpp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	10240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\disrvci.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	22528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\diapi264.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\diapi232.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	29184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\display.inf_amd64_neutral_ea1c8215e52777a6\vgapnp.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:47	73280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\disk.inf_amd64_neutral_10ce25bbc5a9cc43\disk.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	57344 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\dc21x4vm.inf_amd64_neutral_8887242a56ee027e\dc21x4vm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:47	24144 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\crcdisk.inf_amd64_neutral_d10626d1f8b423c3\crcdisk.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	60416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_amd64_neutral_ae5de2e1bf2793c3\processr.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	62464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_amd64_neutral_ae5de2e1bf2793c3\intelppm.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	60928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_amd64_neutral_ae5de2e1bf2793c3\amdppm.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	64512 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cpu.inf_amd64_neutral_ae5de2e1bf2793c3\amdk8.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	38912 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\compositebus.inf_amd64_neutral_b9280780a8000d4b\CompositeBus.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	45568 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\circlass.inf_amd64_neutral_cf52485bed804e02\circlass.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:40	58880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\coinst.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:32	31232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiuxpag.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:32	40960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiuxp64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:32	29184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiu9pag.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:32	38912 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiu9p64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2009-06-22 17:34	51200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\ATIODCLI.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:07	16384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atimuixx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:30	53760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atimpc64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:30	52736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atimpc32.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:33	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiglpxx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:33	32768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atigktxx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:33	39936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atig6txx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:33	14848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atig6pxx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:07	59392 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiedu64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:53	51200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\aticalrt64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:53	46080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\aticalrt.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:53	44544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\aticalcl64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:53	44032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\aticalcl.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:32	53248 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\ati2erec.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:07	43520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\ati2edxx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:16	58880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\coinst.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:19	31232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiuxpag.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:20	39936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiuxp64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:19	28672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiu9pag.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:19	38400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiu9p64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2009-06-22 18:34	51200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\ATIODCLI.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:55	16384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atimuixx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 04:51	53760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atimpc64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 04:50	52736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atimpc32.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:20	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiglpxx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:20	32768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atigktxx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:20	39936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atig6txx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:20	14848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atig6pxx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:55	59392 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiedu64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:38	51200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\aticalrt64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:38	46080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\aticalrt.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:37	44544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\aticalcl64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:37	44032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\aticalcl.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:06	53248 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\ati2erec.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:54	43520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\ati2edxx.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	67072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bthprint.inf_amd64_neutral_3c11362fa327f5a4\BTHPRINT.SYS
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 00:21	64512 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bthmtpenum.inf_amd64_neutral_c70e85b87ee4ece9\BthMtpEnum.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	80384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_e54666f6a3e5af91\BTHUSB.SYS
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	41984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_e54666f6a3e5af91\bthenum.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	80384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_ca26c6da62d71ca8\BTHUSB.SYS
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	41984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_ca26c6da62d71ca8\bthenum.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	14720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfport.inf_amd64_neutral_f41f35e5c21bc350\BrUsbSer.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	47104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfport.inf_amd64_neutral_f41f35e5c21bc350\BrSerWdm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	19456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfport.inf_amd64_neutral_f41f35e5c21bc350\brcoinst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	36864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrUsbSti.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	14336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrUsbScn.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	16384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrSerIf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	11264 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrScnRsm.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	54272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrmfUSB.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:38	52736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrmfRsmg.exe
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	57344 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrmfLpt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrmfBidi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrEvIF.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	19456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\brcoinst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrBidiIf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	14976 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcumd.inf_amd64_neutral_db43b26810939b3e\BrUsbMdm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-06-10 20:41	18432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcsto.inf_amd64_neutral_2d7208355536945e\BrFiltLo.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	14976 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrUsbMdm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	47104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrSerWdm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	16384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrSerIf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	11264 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrScnRsm.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:18	62464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrParwdm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	54272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrmfUSB.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:38	52736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrmfRsmg.exe
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	57344 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrmfLpt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrmfBidi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrEvIF.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	19456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\brcoinst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	29184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrBidiIf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	14720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmdm.inf_amd64_neutral_af49d2f3ffa12116\BrUsbSer.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	19456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmdm.inf_amd64_neutral_af49d2f3ffa12116\brcoinst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-13 23:35	45056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\blbdrive.inf_amd64_neutral_1aa816fe7dc98c3f\blbdrive.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	16000 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bda.inf_amd64_neutral_41c6262952846788\BdaSup.sys
+ 2011-09-30 21:54 . 2009-11-06 15:34	95472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_4fe5017d5ec9e001\bcmwlcoi64.dll
+ 2010-10-13 12:11 . 2010-10-13 12:11	95544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_0a0bdc44d6d79ff2\bcmwlcoi64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	26624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\battery.inf_amd64_neutral_cb8fa151a7b7cb80\hidbatt.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:52	21584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\battery.inf_amd64_neutral_cb8fa151a7b7cb80\compbatt.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	17664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\battery.inf_amd64_neutral_cb8fa151a7b7cb80\CmBatt.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:52	28240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\battery.inf_amd64_neutral_cb8fa151a7b7cb80\battc.sys
+ 2010-09-03 17:42 . 2010-09-03 17:42	16896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\baspp.inf_amd64_neutral_9ea44ec9aea2e257\baspin.exe
+ 2009-06-26 01:51 . 2009-06-26 01:51	44544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\b57ports.inf_amd64_neutral_769e75c56e3f00e2\amd64\B57Ports.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	79872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\avmcowan.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	22528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\avmc2064.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\avmc2032.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	17664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avc.inf_amd64_neutral_3ef33c750e6308ce\avcstrm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	48768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avc.inf_amd64_neutral_3ef33c750e6308ce\avc.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	50688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\amdpcom64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	50688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\amdpcom32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:52	97856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\arcsas.inf_amd64_neutral_c763887719bed95d\arcsas.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:52	87632 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\arc.inf_amd64_neutral_11b52dec8e94d9aa\arc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	27008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\amdsata.inf_amd64_neutral_67db50590108ebd9\amdxata.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	27008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\amdsata.inf_amd64_neutral_5c3d0d1e97e99e10\amdxata.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:45	64080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\agp.inf_amd64_neutral_22cdceb61fbafb43\UAGP35.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:47	65088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\agp.inf_amd64_neutral_22cdceb61fbafb43\GAGP30KX.SYS
+ 2010-10-25 20:13 . 2010-10-25 20:13	24984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adobepdfstd.inf_amd64_neutral_acc0f3a0beacec79\Amd64Vista\AdobePDFUI.dll
+ 2010-10-25 20:13 . 2010-10-25 20:13	53656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adobepdfstd.inf_amd64_neutral_acc0f3a0beacec79\Amd64Vista\AdobePdf.dll
+ 2010-10-25 20:13 . 2010-10-25 20:13	36240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adobepdfstd.inf_amd64_neutral_acc0f3a0beacec79\Amd64\ADREGP.DLL
+ 2011-09-05 17:04 . 2011-09-05 17:04	24984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adobepdfstd.inf_amd64_neutral_23623ddba43f2e65\Amd64Vista\AdobePDFUI.dll
+ 2011-09-05 17:05 . 2011-09-05 17:05	53656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adobepdfstd.inf_amd64_neutral_23623ddba43f2e65\Amd64Vista\AdobePdf.dll
+ 2011-09-05 17:04 . 2011-09-05 17:04	37264 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adobepdfstd.inf_amd64_neutral_23623ddba43f2e65\Amd64\ADREGP.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	41472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\SmaxCo.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	78848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\SFSAPO64.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	60928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\SFFXComm.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	67072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\SFComm64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-02-29 00:18	41472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\SmaxCo.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-12-11 04:06	78848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\SFSAPO64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-12-10 21:26	60928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\SFFXComm.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-12-10 21:27	67072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\SFComm64.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\acpipmi.inf_amd64_neutral_256ad642985694b3\acpipmi.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	14336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\acpi.inf_amd64_neutral_aed2e7a487803437\wmiacpi.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	60288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\61883.inf_amd64_neutral_a64d66bac757464c\61883.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	72832 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\1394.inf_amd64_neutral_0b11366838152a76\ohci1394.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	68096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\1394.inf_amd64_neutral_0b11366838152a76\1394bus.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	21504 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	16464 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wmilib.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	14336 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	41984 c:\windows\system32\drivers\winusb.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	52096 c:\windows\system32\drivers\winhv.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:45	22096 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	12800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wfplwf.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	42064 c:\windows\system32\drivers\WdfLdr.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	21056 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-13 23:37	42496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\watchdog.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	88576 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wanarp.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 00:02	27776 c:\windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 00:07	17920 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vwifimp.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 00:07	59904 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vwififlt.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 00:07	24576 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	95232 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vpcusb.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	59392 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vpcnfltr.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	71552 c:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	46464 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vmstorfl.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	22528 c:\windows\system32\drivers\VMBusVideoM.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	21760 c:\windows\system32\drivers\VMBusHID.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	17488 c:\windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	29184 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vgapnp.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	29184 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vga.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:45	36432 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	30720 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	91648 c:\windows\system32\drivers\USBSTOR.SYS
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 00:35	41984 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbscan.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	31744 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbrpm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:38 . 2009-07-14 00:38	25088 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbprint.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	25600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	52736 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	99328 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	32896 c:\windows\system32\drivers\USBCAMD2.sys
+ 2011-05-10 15:06 . 2011-05-10 15:06	51712 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl64.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	19968 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usb8023.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	48640 c:\windows\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:45	64592 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ULIAGPKX.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:45	64080 c:\windows\system32\drivers\UAGP35.SYS
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	31232 c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	59392 c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	39424 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tssecsrv.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	63360 c:\windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 00:16	23552 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 00:16	15872 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	26624 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdi.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	45056 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	29184 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tape.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:45	12496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	68864 c:\windows\system32\drivers\stream.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	34688 c:\windows\system32\drivers\storvsc.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:45	24656 c:\windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys
+ 2009-07-13 20:27 . 2009-07-14 01:45	19008 c:\windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	20992 c:\windows\system32\drivers\smclib.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	93184 c:\windows\system32\drivers\smb.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:45	80464 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:45	43584 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sisraid2.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	16896 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	14336 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	13824 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	14336 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	26624 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	94208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	23552 c:\windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2009-06-10 20:37	23040 c:\windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
+ 2011-09-30 21:54 . 2007-01-20 01:24	25312 c:\windows\system32\drivers\SCMNdisP.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	29696 c:\windows\system32\drivers\scfilter.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 00:08	76800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rspndr.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	11264 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rootmdm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	41472 c:\windows\system32\drivers\RNDISMP.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 00:17	24064 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpbus.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	83968 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rassstp.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	92672 c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	14848 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasacd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	46592 c:\windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
+ 2011-09-23 05:48 . 2010-03-19 08:00	55856 c:\windows\system32\drivers\PxHlpa64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	60416 c:\windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	50768 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	48720 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pciidex.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:45	12352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
+ 2011-09-23 05:33 . 2008-06-04 18:14	32240 c:\windows\system32\drivers\PBADRV.SYS
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	75136 c:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	97280 c:\windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	72832 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	36720 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nx6000.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-13 23:21	24576 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	44032 c:\windows\system32\drivers\npfs.sys
+ 2011-09-30 21:54 . 2010-02-03 18:20	47632 c:\windows\system32\drivers\npf.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	51264 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	44544 c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbios.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	57856 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndproxy.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	56832 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisuio.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	24064 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndistapi.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 00:08	35328 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiscap.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:48	60496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mup.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 00:02	15360 c:\windows\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:48	32320 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	11136 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mskssrv.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	15424 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	26112 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msfs.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	31104 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 00:08	77312 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	94592 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	31232 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mouhid.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	49216 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	30208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\monitor.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	40448 c:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:48	35392 c:\windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	22016 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mcd.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	65600 c:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 00:08	60928 c:\windows\system32\drivers\lltdio.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	20992 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	95616 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	33280 c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	50768 c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:48	20544 c:\windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 00:08	17920 c:\windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	78848 c:\windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	82944 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipfltdrv.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	62464 c:\windows\system32\drivers\intelppm.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:48	16960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	44112 c:\windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	14720 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	78720 c:\windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	30208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	32896 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidparse.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	46592 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	76800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidclass.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	26624 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidbatt.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:31	31232 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
+ 2011-10-05 16:29 . 2009-05-18 20:17	34152 c:\windows\system32\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:47	65088 c:\windows\system32\drivers\GAGP30KX.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:47	55376 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fsdepends.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:47	23104 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	24576 c:\windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-13 23:25	34304 c:\windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:34 . 2009-07-14 01:47	70224 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	29696 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	98816 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxg.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	16896 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxapi.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:43	55128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dumpfve.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:47	28736 c:\windows\system32\drivers\Dumpata.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	71168 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	27520 c:\windows\system32\drivers\Diskdump.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:47	73280 c:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-13 23:37	40448 c:\windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:47	24144 c:\windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:47	39504 c:\windows\system32\drivers\crashdmp.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	38912 c:\windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:52	21584 c:\windows\system32\drivers\compbatt.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	17488 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	17664 c:\windows\system32\drivers\CmBatt.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	45568 c:\windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
+ 2011-09-23 05:48 . 2009-10-20 08:00	10224 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdralw2k.sys
+ 2011-09-23 05:48 . 2009-10-20 08:00	10224 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdr4_xp.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	92160  c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdfs.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	72192 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	14720 c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	14976 c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	47104 c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:05 . 2009-07-14 01:01	95232 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bridge.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-06-10 20:41	18432 c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-02-23 04:55	90624 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bowser.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-13 23:35	45056 c:\windows\system32\drivers\blbdrive.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:52	28240 c:\windows\system32\drivers\battc.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:32	53248 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2erec.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	24128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	23040 c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:52	97856 c:\windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:52	87632 c:\windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	61440 c:\windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	27008 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	60928 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	64512 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	15440 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	15440 c:\windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:52	61008 c:\windows\system32\drivers\AGP440.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	60416 c:\windows\system32\drivers\agilevpn.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	12800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	68096 c:\windows\system32\drivers\1394bus.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	96256 c:\windows\system32\driverquery.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:39	34304 c:\windows\system32\dpnsvr.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	68608 c:\windows\system32\dpnathlp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	77312 c:\windows\system32\DpiScaling.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	52736 c:\windows\system32\dpapiprovider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:39	74752 c:\windows\system32\dpapimig.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	69632 c:\windows\system32\dot3hc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	56832 c:\windows\system32\dot3gpclnt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	57856 c:\windows\system32\dot3dlg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	69120 c:\windows\system32\dot3cfg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	84992 c:\windows\system32\dot3api.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	18944 c:\windows\system32\doskey.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:26	51200 c:\windows\system32\DocumentPerformanceEvents.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:40	43520 c:\windows\system32\docprop.dll
+ 2011-07-12 18:34 . 2011-07-12 18:34	85864 c:\windows\system32\dnssd.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	30208 c:\windows\system32\dnscacheugc.exe
+ 2011-07-12 18:34 . 2011-07-12 18:34	96104 c:\windows\system32\dns-sd.exe
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	33280 c:\windows\system32\dmvscres.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	24064 c:\windows\system32\dmutil.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:40	49664 c:\windows\system32\dmocx.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	47616 c:\windows\system32\dmloader.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	60928 c:\windows\system32\dmintf.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	61440 c:\windows\system32\djoin.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18944 c:\windows\system32\dispex.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:40	47616 c:\windows\system32\dispci.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:40	53760 c:\windows\system32\Dism\FolderProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:39	96768 c:\windows\system32\Dism\DismHost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	19456 c:\windows\system32\diskperf.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-13 23:25	12800 c:\windows\system32\diskcopy.com
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-13 23:25	15360 c:\windows\system32\diskcomp.com
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	44544 c:\windows\system32\dimsroam.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	40448 c:\windows\system32\dimsjob.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	35328 c:\windows\system32\dialer.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	54272 c:\windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	87040 c:\windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	13824 c:\windows\system32\dhcpcmonitor.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:45 . 2009-07-14 01:40	68096 c:\windows\system32\DfsShlEx.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	62976 c:\windows\system32\dfscli.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	79360 c:\windows\system32\DFDWiz.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:40	45568 c:\windows\system32\dfdts.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:40	58368 c:\windows\system32\devrtl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:40	93184 c:\windows\system32\devobj.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	10240 c:\windows\system32\DeviceUxRes.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	92672 c:\windows\system32\DeviceProperties.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:39	74752 c:\windows\system32\DevicePairingWizard.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	58368 c:\windows\system32\DevicePairingProxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	87552 c:\windows\system32\DevicePairingHandler.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28672 c:\windows\system32\DeviceMetadataParsers.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:39	25600 c:\windows\system32\DeviceEject.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:40	20480 c:\windows\system32\DeviceDisplayStatusManager.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	75776 c:\windows\system32\devenum.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	41472 c:\windows\system32\deskperf.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	48128 c:\windows\system32\deskmon.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	49664 c:\windows\system32\deskadp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	16384 c:\windows\system32\defragproxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:40	40448 c:\windows\system32\ddrawex.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:40	27136 c:\windows\system32\DDOIProxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:39	43008 c:\windows\system32\ddodiag.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	17408 c:\windows\system32\DDACLSys.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:39	10240 c:\windows\system32\dcomcnfg.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:40	14336 c:\windows\system32\dciman32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:40	40960 c:\windows\system32\dbnmpntw.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:40	25600 c:\windows\system32\davhlpr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	21504 c:\windows\system32\dataclen.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:40	12288 c:\windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	40448 c:\windows\system32\cttunesvr.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	30208 c:\windows\system32\cscdll.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	46080 c:\windows\system32\cscapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	79872 c:\windows\system32\cryptsp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	66560 c:\windows\system32\cryptext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	66048 c:\windows\system32\cryptdll.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30720 c:\windows\system32\cryptdlg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	44032 c:\windows\system32\cryptbase.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	66560 c:\windows\system32\CRPPresentation.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:39	34304 c:\windows\system32\credwiz.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	22016 c:\windows\system32\credssp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	87040 c:\windows\system32\correngine.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	20480 c:\windows\system32\convert.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	80896 c:\windows\system32\console.dll
+ 2011-09-27 23:28 . 2012-01-06 05:41	32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2011-09-27 23:28 . 2012-01-06 05:41	32768 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2012-01-06 05:41	16384 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History\History.IE5\index.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	37376 c:\windows\system32\ComputerDefaults.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	19968 c:\windows\system32\compact.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	24064 c:\windows\system32\comp.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:39	11776 c:\windows\system32\com\MigRegDB.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:39	13824 c:\windows\system32\com\comrepl.exe
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	61440 c:\windows\system32\com\comempty.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:39	86528 c:\windows\system32\colorcpl.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	80384 c:\windows\system32\colbact.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-06-02 16:40	58880 c:\windows\system32\coinst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:40	32256 c:\windows\system32\cofiredm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	22528 c:\windows\system32\cofire.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:40	38400 c:\windows\system32\cnvfat.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	57344 c:\windows\system32\cngprovider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18944 c:\windows\system32\cngaudit.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:40	58880 c:\windows\system32\cmutil.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18432 c:\windows\system32\cmstplua.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	92160 c:\windows\system32\cmstp.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28672 c:\windows\system32\cmpbk32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	45056 c:\windows\system32\cmmon32.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:40	41984 c:\windows\system32\cmlua.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	80384 c:\windows\system32\cmifw.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:40	82944 c:\windows\system32\cmicryptinstall.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	80384 c:\windows\system32\cmdl32.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:39	16384 c:\windows\system32\cmdkey.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:40	37376 c:\windows\system32\cmcfg32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:38	32256 c:\windows\system32\clip.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:38	49152 c:\windows\system32\cliconfg.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	79360 c:\windows\system32\clfsw32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:40	17408 c:\windows\system32\clb.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:38	43008 c:\windows\system32\cipher.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:40	12800 c:\windows\system32\CHxReadingStringIME.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	36864 c:\windows\system32\choice.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:40	22528 c:\windows\system32\chkwudrv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:38	18944 c:\windows\system32\chkntfs.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:38	36864 c:\windows\system32\chkdsk.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	21504 c:\windows\system32\chgusr.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	24064 c:\windows\system32\chgport.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	22528 c:\windows\system32\chglogon.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-13 23:25	12800 c:\windows\system32\chcp.com
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	16896 c:\windows\system32\change.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:17 . 2009-07-14 01:40	57344 c:\windows\system32\cfgbkend.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	80384 c:\windows\system32\certprop.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	71680 c:\windows\system32\CertPolEng.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:38	70144 c:\windows\system32\CertEnrollCtrl.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	52224 c:\windows\system32\certenc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	95232 c:\windows\system32\cca.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	56320 c:\windows\system32\catsrvps.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	25088 c:\windows\system32\capisp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	53760 c:\windows\system32\capiprovider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:38	31232 c:\windows\system32\cacls.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	94720 c:\windows\system32\cabinet.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	13312 c:\windows\system32\C_ISCII.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:40	12800 c:\windows\system32\C_IS2022.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	14848 c:\windows\system32\BWUnpairElevated.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	69120 c:\windows\system32\BWContextHandler.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	74240 c:\windows\system32\btpanui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:38	36864 c:\windows\system32\bthudtask.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:40	83968 c:\windows\system32\bthserv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	93696 c:\windows\system32\BthpanContextHandler.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30720 c:\windows\system32\bthpanapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	30720 c:\windows\system32\BthMtpContextHandler.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:40	42496 c:\windows\system32\bthci.dll
+ 2011-02-09 19:09 . 2011-02-09 19:09	54632 c:\windows\system32\BSelList.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	14336 c:\windows\system32\browseui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	58880 c:\windows\system32\browcli.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:38	20992 c:\windows\system32\bridgeunattend.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	27648 c:\windows\system32\brdgcfg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	19456 c:\windows\system32\brcoinst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	23120 c:\windows\system32\BOOTVID.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:38	94720 c:\windows\system32\bootcfg.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	52736 c:\windows\system32\BlbEvents.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28672 c:\windows\system32\blb_ps.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	13312 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx6.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	33280 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx5.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	12288 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx4.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	13312 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx3.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	12800 c:\windows\system32\bitsprx2.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	24576 c:\windows\system32\bitsperf.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	56832 c:\windows\system32\bitsigd.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:40	43008 c:\windows\system32\bidispl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:38	98304 c:\windows\system32\BdeUnlockWizard.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:38	48640 c:\windows\system32\BdeUISrv.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	28160 c:\windows\system32\bdeui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	62976 c:\windows\system32\bderepair.dll
+ 2010-10-13 12:11 . 2010-10-13 12:11	95544 c:\windows\system32\bcmwlcoi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:40	77824 c:\windows\system32\bcdprov.dll
+ 2011-10-25 15:22 . 2010-09-03 17:42	13312 c:\windows\system32\baspun.exe
+ 2010-02-10 17:38 . 2010-02-10 17:38	16896 c:\windows\system32\baspin.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	52736 c:\windows\system32\basesrv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	31744 c:\windows\system32\AzSqlExt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:38	58880 c:\windows\system32\AxInstUI.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:40	18432 c:\windows\system32\avrt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	76800 c:\windows\system32\avicap32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:25	95232 c:\windows\system32\auditpolmsg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	75264 c:\windows\system32\AuditPolicyGPInterop.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:38	64000 c:\windows\system32\auditpol.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:38	18432 c:\windows\system32\attrib.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	46080 c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:40	90624 c:\windows\system32\atl.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-06-02 16:32	40960 c:\windows\system32\atiuxp64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:32	38912 c:\windows\system32\atiu9p64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2009-06-22 18:34	51200 c:\windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:07	16384 c:\windows\system32\atimuixx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:30	53760 c:\windows\system32\atimpc64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:33	12800 c:\windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:33	39936 c:\windows\system32\atig6txx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:33	14848 c:\windows\system32\atig6pxx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:07	59392 c:\windows\system32\atiedu64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:53	51200 c:\windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:53	44544 c:\windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:38	35328 c:\windows\system32\AtBroker.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:38	28672 c:\windows\system32\at.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	84992 c:\windows\system32\asycfilt.dll
+ 2010-03-19 01:23 . 2010-03-19 01:23	20832 c:\windows\system32\aspnet_counters.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:38	24064 c:\windows\system32\ARP.EXE
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	70656 c:\windows\system32\appinfo.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:40	32256 c:\windows\system32\appidsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:38	17920 c:\windows\system32\appidcertstorecheck.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:40	58368 c:\windows\system32\appidapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:40	33792 c:\windows\system32\Apphlpdm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:40	17920 c:\windows\system32\apilogen.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:40	25600 c:\windows\system32\amxread.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	89088 c:\windows\system32\amstream.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:30	53760 c:\windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:40	53248 c:\windows\system32\AltTab.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:38	79360 c:\windows\system32\alg.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:40	59904 c:\windows\system32\aepic.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	72192 c:\windows\system32\aelupsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:24	23040 c:\windows\system32\aeevts.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	56832 c:\windows\system32\adprovider.dll
+ 2011-09-05 17:04 . 2011-09-05 17:04	24984 c:\windows\system32\AdobePDFUI.dll
+ 2011-09-05 17:05 . 2011-09-05 17:05	53656 c:\windows\system32\AdobePDF.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:38	40448 c:\windows\system32\AdapterTroubleshooter.exe
+ 2011-02-04 05:42 . 2011-02-04 05:42	45280 c:\windows\system32\AcSignIcon.dll
+ 2011-02-04 05:43 . 2011-02-04 05:43	14560 c:\windows\system32\AcSignExtRes.dll
+ 2011-02-04 05:42 . 2011-02-04 05:42	35040 c:\windows\system32\AcSignExt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:40	11264 c:\windows\system32\acproxy.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	53248 c:\windows\system32\acppage.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:24	39424 c:\windows\system32\ACCTRES.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:06	2048 c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pwrshmsg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	4096 c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\en-US\powershell_ise.resources.dll
+ 2003-06-07 03:17 . 2003-06-07 03:17	9661 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CNP.DAT
+ 2008-01-15 23:37 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CGCT.DAT
+ 2009-07-22 15:45 . 2009-07-22 15:45	3281 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1C_RLV.DAT
+ 2008-01-15 23:37 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BGCT.DAT
+ 2009-07-22 15:45 . 2009-07-22 15:45	2375 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1B_RLV.DAT
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	7418 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\pubprn.vbs
+ 2009-07-13 22:56 . 2009-06-10 21:15	9560 c:\windows\SysWOW64\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\office_48.bin
+ 2009-07-13 22:56 . 2009-06-10 21:15	4280 c:\windows\SysWOW64\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\office_32.bin
+ 2009-07-13 22:56 . 2009-06-10 21:15	2456 c:\windows\SysWOW64\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\office_24.bin
+ 2009-07-13 22:56 . 2009-06-10 21:15	9560 c:\windows\SysWOW64\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\house_48.bin
+ 2009-07-13 22:56 . 2009-06-10 21:15	4280 c:\windows\SysWOW64\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\house_32.bin
+ 2009-07-13 22:56 . 2009-06-10 21:15	2456 c:\windows\SysWOW64\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\house_24.bin
+ 2009-07-13 22:56 . 2009-06-10 21:15	9560 c:\windows\SysWOW64\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\bench_48.bin
+ 2009-07-13 22:56 . 2009-06-10 21:15	4280 c:\windows\SysWOW64\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\bench_32.bin
+ 2009-07-13 22:56 . 2009-06-10 21:15	2456 c:\windows\SysWOW64\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\bench_24.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-06-10 21:44	1644 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\SFLCID.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-06-10 21:44	1824 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\SFCN.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:06	7168 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\migres.dll
+ 2008-03-25 16:46 . 2008-03-25 16:46	8928 c:\windows\system32\xltEvLog.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:34	4608 c:\windows\system32\ws2help.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:33	5120 c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:33	2048 c:\windows\system32\wmerror.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:33	1536 c:\windows\system32\winrsmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:29	2048 c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pwrshmsg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	4096 c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\en-US\powershell_ise.resources.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9728 c:\windows\system32\WiaExtensionHost64.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:00 . 2012-01-06 06:45	9838 c:\windows\system32\wdi\{86432a0b-3c7d-4ddf-a89c-172faa90485d}\S-1-5-21-4060714030-4233479070-1642142467-1000_UserData.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:33	2048 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApRes.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:33	6656 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WinMgmtR.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:33	2560 c:\windows\system32\uxlibres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	8192 c:\windows\system32\TsUsbRedirectionGroupPolicyControl.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:39	9216 c:\windows\system32\systray.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9216 c:\windows\system32\sysprepMCE.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	9728 c:\windows\system32\spwmp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7680 c:\windows\system32\spwizres.dll


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Second Part....Would it be easier if I Just attached the .txt file?

+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2003-06-07 03:17	9661 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CNP.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CGCT.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-07-22 15:45	3281 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1C_RLV.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BGCT.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-07-22 15:45	2375 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1B_RLV.DAT
+ 2004-04-21 08:00 . 2004-04-21 08:00	5729 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\EPUPDATE.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2003-06-07 03:17	9661 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CNP.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CGCT.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-07-22 15:45	3281 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1C_RLV.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BGCT.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-07-22 15:45	2375 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1B_RLV.DAT
+ 2004-04-21 08:00 . 2004-04-21 08:00	5729 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\EPUPDATE.DAT
+ 2007-04-03 14:01 . 2007-04-03 14:01	8704 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IUIPCFA.DLL
+ 2007-05-10 14:00 . 2007-05-10 14:00	3309 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IAIFCFA.DAT
+ 2007-01-22 10:00 . 2007-01-22 10:00	7168 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_GUPA2E.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9216 c:\windows\system32\softpub.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	6656 c:\windows\system32\shimeng.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:33	3072 c:\windows\system32\sfc.dll
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2003-06-07 03:17	9661 c:\windows\system32\SF1CNP.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\system32\SF1CGCT.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-07-22 15:45	3281 c:\windows\system32\SF1C_RLV.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\system32\SF1BGCT.DAT
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-07-22 15:45	2375 c:\windows\system32\SF1B_RLV.DAT
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:33	5120 c:\windows\system32\setupetw.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:32	5120 c:\windows\system32\security.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:32	2048 c:\windows\system32\SampleRes.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9216 c:\windows\system32\RpcNs4.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	7680 c:\windows\system32\RpcDiag.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:32	2560 c:\windows\system32\rnr20.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9216 c:\windows\system32\psapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	7418 c:\windows\system32\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\pubprn.vbs
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	9216 c:\windows\system32\plasrv.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	9728 c:\windows\system32\pcalua.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:32	8704 c:\windows\system32\pcaevts.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	8192 c:\windows\system32\osuninst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:31	4096 c:\windows\system32\oleaccrc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:31	2560 c:\windows\system32\normaliz.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	4096 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons002a.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:05 . 2009-06-10 20:31	9560 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\office_48.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:05 . 2009-06-10 20:31	4280 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\office_32.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:05 . 2009-06-10 20:31	2456 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\office_24.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:05 . 2009-06-10 20:31	9560 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\house_48.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:05 . 2009-06-10 20:31	4280 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\house_32.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:05 . 2009-06-10 20:31	2456 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\house_24.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:05 . 2009-06-10 20:31	9560 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\bench_48.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:05 . 2009-06-10 20:31	4280 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\bench_32.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:05 . 2009-06-10 20:31	2456 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\StockIcons\bench_24.bin
+ 2011-10-01 02:19 . 2011-10-01 19:50	9560 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{A9A08F1E-7F4B-415A-AB12-52850774BFFE}_48.bin
+ 2011-10-01 02:19 . 2011-10-01 19:50	4280 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{A9A08F1E-7F4B-415A-AB12-52850774BFFE}_32.bin
+ 2011-10-01 02:19 . 2011-10-01 19:50	2456 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{A9A08F1E-7F4B-415A-AB12-52850774BFFE}_24.bin
+ 2011-09-28 00:05 . 2011-09-28 00:05	9560 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{A4E6E939-9107-4D90-B296-050CDD385D78}_48.bin
+ 2011-09-28 00:05 . 2011-09-28 00:05	4280 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{A4E6E939-9107-4D90-B296-050CDD385D78}_32.bin
+ 2011-09-28 00:05 . 2011-09-28 00:05	2456 c:\windows\system32\NetworkList\Icons\{A4E6E939-9107-4D90-B296-050CDD385D78}_24.bin
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:30	2048 c:\windows\system32\netmsg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:30	2048 c:\windows\system32\neth.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:30	2048 c:\windows\system32\msxml6r.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:30	2048 c:\windows\system32\msxml3r.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	8192 c:\windows\system32\mssip32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:29	2048 c:\windows\system32\msprivs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	8192 c:\windows\system32\msimg32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:29	4608 c:\windows\system32\msidntld.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:29	3072 c:\windows\system32\msafd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-06-10 21:05	1644 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\SFLCID.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-06-10 21:05	1824 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\SFCN.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\migres.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6144 c:\windows\system32\microsoft-windows-hal-events.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:28	2048 c:\windows\system32\mferror.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:28	2048 c:\windows\system32\mctres.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:28	3072 c:\windows\system32\lz32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	8192 c:\windows\system32\lpksetupproxyserv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:28	2048 c:\windows\system32\lltdres.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	5120 c:\windows\system32\ksuser.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8704 c:\windows\system32\KBDYCL.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDYCC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDYBA.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDYAK.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDWOL.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDVNTC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDUZB.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDUSX.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDUSR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDUSL.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDUSA.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDUS.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDURDU.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDUR1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDUR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDUKX.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDUK.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDUGHR1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDUGHR.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDTURME.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDTUQ.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDTUF.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDTIPRC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDTH3.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDTH2.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDTH1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDTH0.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDTAT.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDTAJIK.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDSYR2.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDSYR1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDSW09.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDSW.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDSP.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDSORST.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDSORS1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDSOREX.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDSN1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8704 c:\windows\system32\KBDSMSNO.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8704 c:\windows\system32\KBDSMSFI.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDSL1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDSL.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDSG.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDSF.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDRU1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDRU.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8704 c:\windows\system32\KBDROST.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8704 c:\windows\system32\KBDROPR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDRO.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDPO.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDPL1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDPL.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDPASH.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDNSO.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDNO1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDNO.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDNEPR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8704 c:\windows\system32\kbdnecnt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\kbdnec95.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\kbdnec.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDNE.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDMONMO.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDMON.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDMLT48.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDMLT47.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDMAORI.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDMACST.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDMAC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDLV1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDLV.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDLT2.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDLT1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDLT.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	8192 c:\windows\system32\kbdlk41a.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDLAO.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDLA.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDKYR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDKHMR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDKAZ.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDIULAT.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDIT142.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDIT.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDIR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDINUK2.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINTEL.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDINTAM.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINPUN.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINORI.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINMAR.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDINMAL.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINKAN.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINHIN.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINGUJ.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINEN.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDINDEV.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDINBEN.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINBE2.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINBE1.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDINASA.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDIC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDIBO.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\kbdibm02.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDHU1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDHU.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	9728 c:\windows\system32\KBDHEPT.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDHELA3.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDHELA2.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDHEB.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDHE319.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDHE220.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDHE.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDHAU.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDGRLND.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDGR1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDGR.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDGKL.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbdgeoqw.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbdgeoer.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDGEO.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDGAE.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDFR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDFO.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDFI1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDFI.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDFC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDFA.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168  c:\windows\system32\KBDEST.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDES.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDDV.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDDIV2.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDDIV1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDDA.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDCZ2.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDCZ1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDCZ.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\KBDCR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8704 c:\windows\system32\KBDCAN.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDCA.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDBULG.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDBU.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDBR.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDBLR.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDBHC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDBGPH1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDBGPH.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDBENE.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDBE.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDBASH.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDAZEL.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDAZE.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\kbdax2.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDARMW.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDARME.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\KBDAL.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDA3.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	6656 c:\windows\system32\KBDA2.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\KBDA1.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\kbd106n.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	8192 c:\windows\system32\kbd106.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbd103.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\kbd101c.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbd101b.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7168 c:\windows\system32\kbd101a.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:28	7680 c:\windows\system32\kbd101.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9728 c:\windows\system32\iprtprio.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:28	2048 c:\windows\system32\iologmsg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3072 c:\windows\system32\icmp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	8016 c:\windows\system32\icardres.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:39	9728 c:\windows\system32\HOSTNAME.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	9216 c:\windows\system32\getuname.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:27	7680 c:\windows\system32\FXSEVENT.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	5120 c:\windows\system32\dxmasf.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	6656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ws3cap.inf_amd64_neutral_eeaccb8f1560f5fb\vms3cap.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	5632 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_amd64_neutral_423894ded0ba8fdf\drmkaud.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	7936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbd.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:40	9728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbcir.inf_amd64_neutral_379fb0c62496be6e\CIRCoInst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	9728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\umpass.inf_amd64_neutral_e3be362bfab667d2\umpass.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	9728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\tandqic.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	9216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\qic157.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	9728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\miniqic.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	9728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\ltotape.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	8192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tape.inf_amd64_neutral_c6a6811d3d827dba\hpt4qic.sys
+ 2003-06-07 03:17 . 2003-06-07 03:17	9661 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CNP.DAT
+ 2008-01-15 23:37 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CGCT.DAT
+ 2009-07-22 15:45 . 2009-07-22 15:45	3281 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1C_RLV.DAT
+ 2008-01-15 23:37 . 2008-01-15 23:37	3948 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BGCT.DAT
+ 2009-07-22 15:45 . 2009-07-22 15:45	2375 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1B_RLV.DAT
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2009-07-14 00:00	9728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sensorsalsdriver.inf_amd64_neutral_1c5bc8e71eb90127\acpials.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPBMINI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL0P.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL0O.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL0N.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL0M.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL0L.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	4608 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL0K.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	4096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL05.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL04.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL03.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL02.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL01.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	4608 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7MDL00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	9216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBLH4_2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	9216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBLH.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	7680 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netloop.inf_amd64_neutral_856142fd87f1c21a\loop.sys
+ 2004-04-21 08:00 . 2004-04-21 08:00	5729 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EPUPDATE.DAT
+ 2007-05-10 14:00 . 2007-05-10 14:00	3309 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_S8X2FB.DAT
+ 2007-01-22 10:00 . 2007-01-22 10:00	7168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GUPA2E.DLL
+ 2007-04-03 14:01 . 2007-04-03 14:01	8704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GIPTRE.DLL
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-03-17 19:51	3929 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atipblag.dat
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-01-13 05:03	3155 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atipblag.dat
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	7680 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrParImg.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	8704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcsto.inf_amd64_neutral_2d7208355536945e\BrFiltUp.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	6144 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\BrFilt.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	9728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\acpi.inf_amd64_neutral_aed2e7a487803437\errdev.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	6656 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vms3cap.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	7936 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbd.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	9728 c:\windows\system32\drivers\umpass.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 00:16	8192 c:\windows\system32\drivers\RDPREFMP.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 00:16	7680 c:\windows\system32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 00:16	7680 c:\windows\system32\drivers\RDPCDD.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	6144 c:\windows\system32\drivers\null.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	8064 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mstee.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	6784  c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspqm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	7168 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspclock.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	8192 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	9728 c:\windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	5632 c:\windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:41	8704 c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	6656 c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:26	3072 c:\windows\system32\dpnlobby.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	8704 c:\windows\system32\dpnhupnp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	8704 c:\windows\system32\dpnhpast.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3072 c:\windows\system32\dpnaddr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	8192 c:\windows\system32\dnsext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:26	2048 c:\windows\system32\dmdskres2.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:39	8192 c:\windows\system32\dllhst3g.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:39	9728 c:\windows\system32\dllhost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:39	8704 c:\windows\system32\dinotify.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:39	9728 c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:39	7680 c:\windows\system32\csrss.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	8704 c:\windows\system32\comcat.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:40	9728 c:\windows\system32\CIRCoInst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:25	2048 c:\windows\system32\bridgeres.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:25	2560 c:\windows\system32\bootstr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:25	2048 c:\windows\system32\blbres.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-03-17 19:51	3929 c:\windows\system32\atipblag.dat
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:24	2048 c:\windows\system32\asferror.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:24	6656 c:\windows\system32\apisetschema.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:24	3584 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-service-winsvc-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:24	2560 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-service-management-l2-1-0.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:24	2560 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-service-management-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:18 . 2009-07-14 01:24	2560 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-service-core-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:24	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-security-sddl-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:24	3584 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-security-lsalookup-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	6144 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-security-base-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-xstate-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-util-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-ums-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	4608 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-threadpool-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	4096 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-sysinfo-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	4096 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-synch-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-string-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3584 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-rtlsupport-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-profile-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	4608 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processthreads-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3584 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-processenvironment-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3584 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-namedpipe-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3584 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-misc-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3584 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-memory-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	4096 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localregistry-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	4096 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-localization-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3584 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-libraryloader-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-io-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-interlocked-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3584 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-heap-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-handle-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	5120 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-file-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-fibers-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-errorhandling-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-delayload-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-debug-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-datetime-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:21	3072 c:\windows\system32\api-ms-win-core-console-l1-1-0.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	8704 c:\windows\system32\aecache.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:40	9216 c:\windows\system32\acledit.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2005-04-25 08:00	126976 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\esnetbg.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	118784 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\escndv.exe
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	176128 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\escfg.exe
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	139264 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\local\esres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-20 08:00	520192 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\pdflib.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2005-08-29 08:00	143360 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\esexf.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	102400 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\eptif.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	114688 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\eppdf.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	155648 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\ffmt\epjpg.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	126976 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esutwb.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	249856 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\estwpmg.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	348160 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esscncl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2005-04-25 08:00	126976 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esnetbg.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	352359 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esmps.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	229376 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esimgctl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2006-11-02 08:00	561152 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esimfl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-02-07 08:00	188416 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esfit.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-01-29 08:00	454656 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esdtr2.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2006-12-12 08:00	425984 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esdtr.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	135168 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esdevif.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	188416 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esdevcl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2004-07-03 00:02	167936 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\enludp.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2004-07-03 00:02	184320 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\enll.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2004-07-03 00:02	180224 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\encmutil.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2004-07-03 00:02	409600 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\encm.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2004-07-03 00:02	167936 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\enludp.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2004-07-03 00:02	184320 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\enll.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2004-07-03 00:02	180224 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\encmutil.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2004-07-03 00:02	409600 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\encm.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	154624 c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pspluginwkr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:47 . 2009-07-14 01:23	204800 c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell_ise.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:14	452608 c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	104448 c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\BitsTransfer\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.Interop.dll
+ 2009-07-13 20:34 . 2009-07-14 01:06	126976 c:\windows\SysWOW64\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\CompiledComposition.Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	257536 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	131072 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:14	395776 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WMIC.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:14	115200 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WMIADAP.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:13 . 2009-07-14 01:17	102448 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\Win32_Tpm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:16	187392 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemdisp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:16	300032 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\wbemcntl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:16	113664 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\vsswmi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	135680 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\viewprov.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-14 01:16	138240 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\vdswmi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:15	192000 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\mofd.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	606208 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\fastprox.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:15	266240 c:\windows\SysWOW64\wbem\esscli.dll
+ 2011-09-29 10:30 . 2011-09-29 10:09	128424 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Wat\WatWeb.dll
+ 2011-09-29 10:30 . 2011-09-29 10:09	114600 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Wat\npWatWeb.dll
+ 2011-12-07 01:26 . 2010-11-21 03:24	586752 c:\windows\SysWOW64\sysprep\_update.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	412160 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Speech\Engines\SR\srloc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:13 . 2009-07-14 01:16	108032 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Speech\Engines\SR\spsrx.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:14 . 2009-07-14 01:16	873984 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Speech\Engines\SR\spsreng.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	172544 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Setup\RasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:44 . 2009-07-14 01:15	247296 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Setup\comsetup.dll
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CUJ.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CUD.DLL
+ 2009-05-15 23:50 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CSTMN.EXE
+ 2008-03-13 17:36 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CLMON.DLL
+ 2007-09-25 23:52 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CGD.DLL
+ 2008-03-13 23:30 . 2008-03-13 23:30	158208 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CGCP.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BUJ.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BUD.DLL
+ 2009-05-15 23:50 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BSTMN.EXE
+ 2008-03-13 17:36 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BLMON.DLL
+ 2007-09-25 23:52 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BGD.DLL
+ 2008-01-16 16:13 . 2008-01-16 16:13	157696 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BGCP.DLL
+ 2009-11-25 22:24 . 2009-11-25 22:24	693248 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02WIA.DLL
+ 2006-09-11 17:28 . 2006-09-11 17:28	114176 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02STI.DLL
+ 2007-12-30 00:14 . 2007-12-30 00:14	686080 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02SSLD.DLL
+ 2006-07-25 16:51 . 2006-07-25 16:51	609792 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02IPMX.DLL
+ 2003-05-08 01:18 . 2003-05-08 01:18	348160 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02IPM.DLL
+ 2006-07-26 00:35 . 2006-07-26 00:35	666624 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SE02DFIL.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	105940 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prncnfg.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	268288 c:\windows\SysWOW64\oobe\cmisetup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:15	736256 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\unbcl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:16	108032 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TerminalServices-AppServer-Licensing\tsmigplugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	109568 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-OfflineFiles-Core\CscMig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:16	156160 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-ndis\ndismigplugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	283136 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-rm\iismig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:14	636416 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\PostMig.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:15	224256 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\MXEAgent.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:14	429056 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\migwiz.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:15	282112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\MigSys.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	892928 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\migstore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	156432 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\MigSetup.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:14	258560 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\mighost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:16 388096 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-WMI-Core\WMIMigrationPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:16	145920 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-Unimodem-Config\ModemMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:16	156160 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\msctfmig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	100864 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TapiSetup\TapiMigPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	112128 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-Sxs\SxsMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:16	206848 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-StorageMigration\StorMigPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	172544 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	124416 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-PerformanceCounterInfrastructure-DL\CntrtextMig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:16	137728 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-NetworkLoadBalancing-Core\NlbMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:16	156160 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-NDIS\ndismigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:16	125952 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-msmq-messagingcoreservice\mqmigplugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	553472 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer\MediaPlayer-DLMigPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	402944 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer-DRM-DL\drmmgrtn.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	283136 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-IIS-DL\iismig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:16	485376 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-IasServer-MigPlugin\IasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:16	126464 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-DHCPServerMigPlugin-DL\DhcpSrvMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:15	461312 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\csiagent.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-07-14 01:15	164864 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\cmi2migxml.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:16	163328 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WsUpgrade.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	172544 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WSMT\rras\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin-Mig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	172544 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WSMT\rras\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin-DL-Mig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:16	388096 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\WMIMigrationPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	112128 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\SxsMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:16	206848 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\StorMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	156160 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\msctfmig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:15	145920 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\modemmigplugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	553472 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\MediaPlayer-DLMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:16	124416 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migration\CntrtextMig.dll
+ 2011-11-19 17:15 . 2012-01-05 17:26	247968 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe
+ 2011-11-19 17:15 . 2012-01-05 17:26	335520 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	607232 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\MSCAND20.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	126976 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMJKAPI.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	374272 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMETIP.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	269824 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMEPADSV.EXE
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	286208 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\shared\IMCCPHR.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	421888 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\imtcui.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	607232 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\IMTCTIP.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	362496 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\IMTCPROP.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	545792 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCORE.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	172032 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCFG.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	125440 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\applets\IMTCSKF.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	226816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\applets\IMTCCAC.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	371200 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\imscui.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	319488 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\IMSCTIP.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	655872 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	126976 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCfg.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	132096 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMESC5\applets\PINTLCSA.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	562176 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\imekr8\imkrtip.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	113664 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\imekr8\imkrapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	128512 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\imekr8\applets\imkrskf.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	218624 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\imekr8\applets\imkrcac.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	305664 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\imjputyc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	105984 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\imjpuexc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	346112 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDCT.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	166912 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPCD.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 10:12 . 2011-07-27 04:27	361472 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPAPI.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	226816 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\IMJPSKF.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	448000 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\IMJPKDIC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	629248 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\IMJPCLST.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	280064 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\IMJPCAC.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	345600 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\WimProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	242688 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\UnattendProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	347648 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\TransmogProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	220160 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\SmiProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	102912 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\OSProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	159744 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\MsiProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	250880 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\IntlProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	318464 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DmiProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	141312 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismProv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	230912 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\DismCore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	141312 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\CompatProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	541184 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Dism\CbsProvider.dll
+ 2011-12-07 02:54 . 2012-01-06 02:41	262144 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	366080 c:\windows\system32\zipfldr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	129536 c:\windows\system32\xwtpw32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	201216 c:\windows\system32\xwtpdui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:41	101888 c:\windows\system32\xwreg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	432640 c:\windows\system32\xwizards.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	706560 c:\windows\system32\XPSSHHDR.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	229888 c:\windows\system32\XpsRasterService.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	476160 c:\windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	968704 c:\windows\system32\XpsFilt.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:12 . 2011-06-16 05:49	199680 c:\windows\system32\xmllite.dll
+ 2008-03-25 16:47 . 2008-03-25 16:47	161504 c:\windows\system32\xltZlib.dll
+ 2008-03-25 16:46 . 2008-03-25 16:46	644832 c:\windows\system32\xltIRes.dll
+ 2008-03-25 16:46 . 2008-03-25 16:46	500448 c:\windows\system32\xltIop.dll
+ 2008-03-25 16:46 . 2008-03-25 16:46	126176 c:\windows\system32\xltGscProxy.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-04-05 01:54	107368 c:\windows\system32\xinput1_3.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-06-02 11:55	518488 c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_7.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-02-04 17:01	530776 c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_6.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-09-05 00:44	517960 c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_5.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-03-16 21:18	521560 c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_4.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-10-27 17:04	518480 c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_3.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-07-31 17:40	513544 c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_2.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-05-30 21:19	511496 c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_1.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-03-05 23:04	489480 c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-06-02 11:55	176984 c:\windows\system32\xactengine3_7.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-02-04 17:01	176984 c:\windows\system32\xactengine3_6.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-09-05 00:44	176968 c:\windows\system32\xactengine3_5.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-03-16 21:18	174936 c:\windows\system32\xactengine3_4.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-10-27 17:04	175440 c:\windows\system32\xactengine3_3.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-07-31 17:41	177672 c:\windows\system32\xactengine3_2.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-05-30 21:18	177672 c:\windows\system32\xactengine3_1.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-03-05 23:03	177672 c:\windows\system32\xactengine3_0.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-07-20 07:57	411496 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_9.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-06-21 03:49	409960 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_8.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-04-05 01:55	403304 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_7.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-01-24 22:27	393576 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_6.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-12-08 19:00	390424 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_5.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-09-28 23:04	364824 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_4.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-07-28 16:30	363288 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_3.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-05-31 14:22	354072 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_2.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-10-22 10:40	411656 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_10.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-03-31 19:40	352464 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_1.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-02-03 15:42	355536 c:\windows\system32\xactengine2_0.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	103936 c:\windows\system32\wzcdlg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229888 c:\windows\system32\wwansvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	693248 c:\windows\system32\wwanmm.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	222720 c:\windows\system32\wwanconn.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	368640 c:\windows\system32\WWanAPI.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	196608 c:\windows\system32\Wwanadvui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	594432 c:\windows\system32\wvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	178688 c:\windows\system32\wuwebv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	307200 c:\windows\system32\wusa.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	681472 c:\windows\system32\WUDFx.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	182784 c:\windows\system32\WUDFPlatform.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	226816 c:\windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	695808 c:\windows\system32\wuapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	293888 c:\windows\system32\wsqmcons.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	309760 c:\windows\system32\WsmWmiPl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	181248 c:\windows\system32\WsmAuto.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	346112 c:\windows\system32\WSManMigrationPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:39	265728 c:\windows\system32\WSManHTTPConfig.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:41	104960 c:\windows\system32\wshext.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	224768 c:\windows\system32\WSDMon.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	577536 c:\windows\system32\WSDApi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:39	168960 c:\windows\system32\wscript.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	146432 c:\windows\system32\wscinterop.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	297984 c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	215040 c:\windows\system32\wpdwcn.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	431104 c:\windows\system32\WPDSp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	115200 c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	297984 c:\windows\system32\WpdMtp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	117248 c:\windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	611840 c:\windows\system32\wpd_ci.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	188416 c:\windows\system32\wpcumi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	812032 c:\windows\system32\wpccpl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	135680 c:\windows\system32\wpcao.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	442368 c:\windows\system32\Wpc.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:41	362496 c:\windows\system32\wow64win.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:41	243200 c:\windows\system32\wow64.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	641536 c:\windows\system32\WMVXENCD.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	447488 c:\windows\system32\WMVSENCD.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	666112 c:\windows\system32\WMVSDECD.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	184832 c:\windows\system32\wmvdspa.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	978944 c:\windows\system32\WMSPDMOD.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	223232 c:\windows\system32\wmpsrcwp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	132608 c:\windows\system32\wmpshell.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	481280 c:\windows\system32\wmpps.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	392192 c:\windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	605696 c:\windows\system32\wmpeffects.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	358400 c:\windows\system32\wmpdxm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\WmpDui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	211968 c:\windows\system32\wmidx.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	524288 c:\windows\system32\wmicmiplugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	781312 c:\windows\system32\wmdrmsdk.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	527872 c:\windows\system32\wmdrmnet.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	636416 c:\windows\system32\wmdrmdev.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	117248 c:\windows\system32\wmdmps.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	297984 c:\windows\system32\WMASF.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	108544 c:\windows\system32\wlgpclnt.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	312832 c:\windows\system32\Wldap32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	414208 c:\windows\system32\wlanui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	886784 c:\windows\system32\wlansvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	448000 c:\windows\system32\wlansec.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	414720 c:\windows\system32\wlanmsm.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	832512 c:\windows\system32\WlanMM.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	119296 c:\windows\system32\wlanhlp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	213504 c:\windows\system32\WLanHC.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	475136 c:\windows\system32\wlangpui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	501248 c:\windows\system32\wlandlg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	712192 c:\windows\system32\WLanConn.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	168448 c:\windows\system32\wlancfg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	114176 c:\windows\system32\wlanapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	118784 c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	248832 c:\windows\system32\wksprt.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	405504 c:\windows\system32\wisptis.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	220672 c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	150528 c:\windows\system32\WinSyncProviders.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	223232 c:\windows\system32\WinSyncMetastore.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	413696 c:\windows\system32\WinSync.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	235008 c:\windows\system32\winsta.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-06-24 05:34	214528 c:\windows\system32\winsrv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	442368 c:\windows\system32\winspool.drv
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	217600 c:\windows\system32\WinSCard.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	501248 c:\windows\system32\WinSATAPI.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	363520 c:\windows\system32\winrscmd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 21:00	201034 c:\windows\system32\winrm.vbs
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	518672 c:\windows\system32\winresume.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	217600 c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	390656 c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	605552 c:\windows\system32\winload.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	105472 c:\windows\system32\winipsec.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:39	129024 c:\windows\system32\wininit.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	444416 c:\windows\system32\winhttp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	174592 c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\pspluginwkr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:37 . 2009-07-14 01:51	200704 c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell_ise.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:39	473600 c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	109056 c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\BitsTransfer\Microsoft.BackgroundIntelligentTransfer.Management.Interop.dll
+ 2009-07-13 20:27 . 2009-07-14 01:29	126976 c:\windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\CompiledComposition.Microsoft.PowerShell.GPowerShell.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	252928 c:\windows\system32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	386560 c:\windows\system32\WindowsAnytimeUpgradeui.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	294912 c:\windows\system32\WindowsAnytimeUpgradeResults.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	257536 c:\windows\system32\WindowsAnytimeUpgrade.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	751104 c:\windows\system32\win32spl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:39	403968 c:\windows\system32\wimserv.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	503296 c:\windows\system32\wimgapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	124928 c:\windows\system32\wiavideo.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	464384 c:\windows\system32\wiashext.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	580096 c:\windows\system32\wiaservc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	141824 c:\windows\system32\wiadss.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	462336 c:\windows\system32\wiadefui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	669696 c:\windows\system32\wiaaut.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:33	669184 c:\windows\system32\WFSR.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	974336 c:\windows\system32\WFS.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	160256 c:\windows\system32\wextract.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:39	273920 c:\windows\system32\wevtutil.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	116736 c:\windows\system32\wevtfwd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	428032 c:\windows\system32\wevtapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	174080 c:\windows\system32\werui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	415232 c:\windows\system32\WerFault.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	484352 c:\windows\system32\wer.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:39	113152 c:\windows\system32\wecutil.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	237568 c:\windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	395776 c:\windows\system32\webio.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	258560 c:\windows\system32\WebClnt.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	249344 c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	271360 c:\windows\system32\wdscore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	217088 c:\windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	210432 c:\windows\system32\wdigest.dll
+ 2011-09-28 04:33 . 2012-01-06 16:04	265276 c:\windows\system32\wdi\SuspendPerformanceDiagnostics_SystemData_FastS4.bin
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	367104 c:\windows\system32\wcncsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	120832 c:\windows\system32\WcnApi.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:29 . 2011-05-13 00:29	407040 c:\windows\system32\wclient14.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	202240 c:\windows\system32\wbiosrvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	529408 c:\windows\system32\wbemcomn.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	137216 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiutils.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	242688 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	372736 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	754176 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiPrvSD.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	228864 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprov.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	105472 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WMIPJOBJ.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	112128 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WMIPICMP.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	136192 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiPerfClass.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	121344 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipdskq.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	161280 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmipcima.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	191488 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiDcPrv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	566272 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WMIC.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	203264 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	137728 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApRpl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	182784 c:\windows\system32\wbem\WMIADAP.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:43	115408 c:\windows\system32\wbem\Win32_Tpm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	224768 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemtest.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	505856 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	266752 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemdisp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	387072 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcntl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	190976 c:\windows\system32\wbem\vsswmi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	185856 c:\windows\system32\wbem\viewprov.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	231424 c:\windows\system32\wbem\vdswmi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	150016 c:\windows\system32\wbem\stdprov.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	137216 c:\windows\system32\wbem\ServDeps.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	451584 c:\windows\system32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	100864 c:\windows\system32\wbem\RacWmiProv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	131072 c:\windows\system32\wbem\PolicMan.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	265728 c:\windows\system32\wbem\ntevt.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	399360 c:\windows\system32\wbem\msiprov.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	278528 c:\windows\system32\wbem\mofd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:40	909312 c:\windows\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:40	440320 c:\windows\system32\wbem\esscli.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	159232 c:\windows\system32\wbem\dsprov.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	265728 c:\windows\system32\wbadmin.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	255488 c:\windows\system32\wavemsp.dll
+ 2011-09-29 10:30 . 2011-09-29 10:09	152888 c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatWeb.dll
+ 2011-09-29 10:30 . 2011-09-29 10:09	249656 c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe
+ 2011-09-29 10:30 . 2011-09-29 10:09	138664 c:\windows\system32\Wat\npWatWeb.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	381952 c:\windows\system32\w32time.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:39	167424 c:\windows\system32\vssadmin.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	263168 c:\windows\system32\vpnike.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	936448 c:\windows\system32\vmsal.exe
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	244224 c:\windows\system32\vmicsvc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	129024 c:\windows\system32\VmdCoinstall.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	562176 c:\windows\system32\VMCPropertyHandler.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	130048 c:\windows\system32\VmbusCoinstaller.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	292352 c:\windows\system32\VIDRESZR.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:15 . 2009-07-14 01:39	155648 c:\windows\system32\verifier.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	374784 c:\windows\system32\verifier.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	185856 c:\windows\system32\vdsutil.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	582656 c:\windows\system32\vdsdyn.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	190976 c:\windows\system32\vdsbas.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	116736 c:\windows\system32\vds_ps.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	533504 c:\windows\system32\vds.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	603648 c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	374272 c:\windows\system32\vaultsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	691200 c:\windows\system32\VAN.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	332288 c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	154624 c:\windows\system32\uxlib.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	169472 c:\windows\system32\uudf.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	800256 c:\windows\system32\usp10.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	109056 c:\windows\system32\userenv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	625664 c:\windows\system32\usercpl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	193536 c:\windows\system32\UserAccountControlSettings.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:41	101376 c:\windows\system32\usbui.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:54 . 2011-11-04 01:43	237056 c:\windows\system32\url.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	353792  c:\windows\system32\upnphost.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	264192 c:\windows\system32\upnp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	403968 c:\windows\system32\untfs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:39	323584 c:\windows\system32\unregmp2.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	248832 c:\windows\system32\unattend.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	214528 c:\windows\system32\umrdp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	163840 c:\windows\system32\umpo.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	404480 c:\windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	146944 c:\windows\system32\ulib.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	751104 c:\windows\system32\UIAutomationCore.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:41	115200 c:\windows\system32\UIAnimation.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	126976 c:\windows\system32\ufat.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	328704 c:\windows\system32\uDWM.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	214016 c:\windows\system32\ubpm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	119296 c:\windows\system32\txflog.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	172544 c:\windows\system32\twext.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	750080 c:\windows\system32\TSWorkspace.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	299520 c:\windows\system32\tsmf.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	200192 c:\windows\system32\tscfgwmi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	119808 c:\windows\system32\trkwks.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	404992 c:\windows\system32\tracerpt.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:39	115200 c:\windows\system32\TpmInit.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	112640 c:\windows\system32\thumbcache.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	318464 c:\windows\system32\thawbrkr.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	680960 c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	421888 c:\windows\system32\termmgr.dll
+ 2011-05-28 00:46 . 2011-05-28 00:46	576896 c:\windows\system32\TdmNetworkProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	844800 c:\windows\system32\tdh.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	195072 c:\windows\system32\tcpmon.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	253440 c:\windows\system32\tcpipcfg.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:22 . 2011-05-13 00:22	268800 c:\windows\system32\TCGCSP.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	257024 c:\windows\system32\taskmgr.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:13 . 2009-07-14 01:39	108544 c:\windows\system32\tasklist.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:13 . 2009-07-14 01:39	112640 c:\windows\system32\taskkill.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	464384 c:\windows\system32\taskeng.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	473600 c:\windows\system32\taskcomp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	243712 c:\windows\system32\taskbarcpl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:33	108544 c:\windows\system32\tapiui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	316928 c:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	103936 c:\windows\system32\TapiMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	248832 c:\windows\system32\tapi32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	985088 c:\windows\system32\tapi3.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	119808 c:\windows\system32\Tabbtn.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	148992 c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:13 . 2009-07-14 01:39	110592 c:\windows\system32\systeminfo.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	419840 c:\windows\system32\systemcpl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:39	128512 c:\windows\system32\sysprep\sysprep.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	378880 c:\windows\system32\SysFxUI.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	207360 c:\windows\system32\sysclass.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	200192 c:\windows\system32\syncui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	426496 c:\windows\system32\SyncInfrastructure.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	582656 c:\windows\system32\sxs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	524288 c:\windows\system32\swprv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	769536 c:\windows\system32\sud.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	483840 c:\windows\system32\StructuredQuery.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	257024 c:\windows\system32\stobject.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:39	427520 c:\windows\system32\StikyNot.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	149504 c:\windows\system32\sti_ci.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	292352 c:\windows\system32\sti.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	333824 c:\windows\system32\ssText3d.scr
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	121856 c:\windows\system32\SSShim.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	136192 c:\windows\system32\sspicli.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	193024 c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	236032 c:\windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	128000 c:\windows\system32\srvcli.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	270848 c:\windows\system32\srrstr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	312320 c:\windows\system32\SrpUxNativeSnapIn.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	503296 c:\windows\system32\srcore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	340992 c:\windows\system32\srchadmin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	244736 c:\windows\system32\sqmapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	933888 c:\windows\system32\sqlsrv32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	446976 c:\windows\system32\sqlcese30.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	843776 c:\windows\system32\sqlceqp30.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	195072 c:\windows\system32\sqlceoledb30.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	263168 c:\windows\system32\spwizui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	445952 c:\windows\system32\spwizeng.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	301568 c:\windows\system32\spreview.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	142336 c:\windows\system32\sppwmi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	418816 c:\windows\system32\sppwinob.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	102400 c:\windows\system32\sppnp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:41	113152 c:\windows\system32\sppinst.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:41	381952 c:\windows\system32\sppcommdlg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	232448 c:\windows\system32\sppcomapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	413696 c:\windows\system32\sppcc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	145920 c:\windows\system32\sppc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	244224 c:\windows\system32\spp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	559104 c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	267264 c:\windows\system32\spool\tools\PrintBrmEngine.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	221184 c:\windows\system32\spool\tools\Microsoft XPS Document Writer\mxdwdui.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:10 . 2010-11-21 03:23	762368 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\unires.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:10 . 2010-11-21 03:23	884224 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\unidrvui.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:10 . 2010-11-21 03:23	479232 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\unidrv.dll
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CUJ.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CUD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CSTMN.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CLMON.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CGD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 23:30	158208 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CGCP.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BUJ.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BUD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BSTMN.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BLMON.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BGD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-16 16:13	157696 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BGCP.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 00:10 . 2010-03-30 03:30	114568 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SendToOneNoteFilter.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:10 . 2010-11-21 03:23	715776 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\mxdwdrv.dll
+ 2007-03-06 14:27 . 2007-03-06 14:27	845496 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\EPUPDATE.EXE
+ 2011-09-28 20:57 . 2009-06-22 16:14	437760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\acpdfui400.dll
+ 2011-09-28 20:57 . 2009-06-22 16:14	921600 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\acpdf400.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2010-11-21 03:23	762368 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\unires.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2010-11-21 03:23	884224 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\unidrvui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2010-11-21 03:23	479232 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\unidrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:30	359424 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SH_1_RES.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CUJ.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CUD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CSTMN.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CLMON.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CGD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 23:30	158208 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CGCP.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BUJ.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BUD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BSTMN.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BLMON.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BGD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-01-16 16:13	157696 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BGCP.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 00:10 . 2010-03-30 03:30	114568 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SendToOneNoteFilter.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	630272 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\PSCRIPT5.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	847872 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\PS5UI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2010-11-21 03:24	221184 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\mxdwdui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2010-11-21 03:23	715776 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\mxdwdrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2010-11-21 03:23	156672 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSWZRD.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2010-11-21 03:23	160256 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSUI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2010-11-21 03:23	434688 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSTIFF.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2010-11-21 03:23	380416 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSDRV.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2010-11-21 03:23	623104 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSAPI.DLL
+ 2007-03-06 14:27 . 2007-03-06 14:27	845496 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\EPUPDATE.EXE
+ 2007-03-06 11:09 . 2007-03-06 11:09	296448 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\EPSET32.DLL
+ 2007-01-11 12:02 . 2007-01-11 12:02	126464 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_S40RPB.EXE
+ 2007-03-12 15:01 . 2007-03-12 15:01	200192 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IUIRCFA.DLL
+ 2007-01-22 15:01 . 2007-01-22 15:01	741888 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IUI1CFA.DLL
+ 2007-01-23 12:00 . 2007-01-23 12:00	837120 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IPRUCFA.DLL
+ 2006-10-31 12:00 . 2006-10-31 12:00	282112 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IPRECFA.EXE
+ 2006-11-20 19:06 . 2006-11-20 19:06	555520 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IOKACFA.DLL
+ 2007-04-11 13:00 . 2007-04-11 13:00	131584 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IMAICFA.DLL
+ 2007-04-27 12:00 . 2007-04-27 12:00	680448 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IJBCCFA.DLL
+ 2007-05-08 18:08 . 2007-05-08 18:08	115200 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IHUTCFA.EXE
+ 2007-05-08 18:08 . 2007-05-08 18:08	263680 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IHUTCFA.DLL
+ 2007-02-13 12:20 . 2007-02-13 12:20	174592 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IHT0CFA.DLL
+ 2007-01-18 12:20 . 2007-01-18 12:20	460288 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IHM0CFA.DLL
+ 2007-05-10 09:00 . 2007-05-10 09:00	510464 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IHBRCFA.DLL
+ 2007-03-06 09:06 . 2007-03-06 09:06	263168 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IEPECFA.DLL
+ 2006-11-13 12:00 . 2006-11-13 12:00	578560 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_ICONCFA.DLL
+ 2007-03-23 14:00 . 2007-03-23 14:00	213504 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IATICFA.EXE
+ 2007-04-20 09:03 . 2007-04-20 09:03	729088 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IASOCFA.DLL
+ 2006-11-13 13:00 . 2006-11-13 13:00	148992 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IASKCFA.DLL
+ 2007-04-04 13:02 . 2007-04-04 13:02	186368 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IARNCFA.EXE
+ 2007-05-10 14:00 . 2007-05-10 14:00	885760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IAPRCFA.DLL
+ 2007-03-09 13:01 . 2007-03-09 13:01	197632 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IAMTCFA.EXE
+ 2007-01-22 09:02 . 2007-01-22 09:02	155648 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IAIRCFA.DLL
+ 2007-03-23 14:00 . 2007-03-23 14:00	404992 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IABRCFA.DLL
+ 2007-02-03 02:59 . 2007-02-03 02:59	442528 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_GUPA20.EXE
+ 2006-12-13 22:55 . 2006-12-13 22:55	536576 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_FOKACFA.DLL
+ 2007-04-09 09:02 . 2007-04-09 09:02	209920 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_FBCSCFA.EXE
+ 2010-10-25 20:13 . 2011-09-05 17:05	464272 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\ADUIGP.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 20:57 . 2009-06-22 16:14	437760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\acpdfui400.dll
+ 2011-09-28 20:57 . 2009-06-22 16:14	921600 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\acpdf400.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	598016 c:\windows\system32\spinstall.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	105472 c:\windows\system32\SPInf.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	238592 c:\windows\system32\sperror.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	152064 c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\SPTIP.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:39	628224 c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\SpeechUXWiz.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	418304 c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\speechuxcpl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	485376 c:\windows\system32\Speech\Engines\SR\srloc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	104448 c:\windows\system32\Speech\Engines\SR\spsrx.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:39	142336 c:\windows\system32\SoundRecorder.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	159232 c:\windows\system32\softkbd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\SNTSearch.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:39	431104 c:\windows\system32\SnippingTool.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	225280 c:\windows\system32\SndVolSSO.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	273920 c:\windows\system32\SndVol.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:39	112640 c:\windows\system32\smss.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	933376 c:\windows\system32\SmiEngine.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	116224 c:\windows\system32\SMBHelperClass.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	189952 c:\windows\system32\SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	349696 c:\windows\system32\slui.exe
+ 2009-06-10 20:59 . 2009-06-10 20:59	113629 c:\windows\system32\slmgr.vbs
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	451072 c:\windows\system32\shwebsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	370688 c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	130048 c:\windows\system32\shsetup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:39	407552 c:\windows\system32\shrpubw.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	448512 c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:25	514048 c:\windows\system32\shellstyle.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	196608 c:\windows\system32\shdocvw.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	357888 c:\windows\system32\sharemediacpl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	135168 c:\windows\system32\shacct.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-12-10 21:29	174592 c:\windows\system32\SFProc64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-12-10 04:44	122880 c:\windows\system32\SFFXCPStr.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2009-01-28 18:39	163840 c:\windows\system32\SFCTPL64.dll
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\system32\SF1CUJ.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\system32\SF1CUD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\system32\SF1CSTMN.EXE
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\system32\SF1CLMON.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\system32\SF1CGD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2008-03-13 23:30	158208 c:\windows\system32\SF1CGCP.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\system32\SF1BUJ.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\system32\SF1BUD.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\system32\SF1BSTMN.EXE
+ 2008-03-13 17:36 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\system32\SF1BLMON.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\system32\SF1BGD.DLL
+ 2008-01-16 16:13 . 2008-01-16 16:13	157696 c:\windows\system32\SF1BGCP.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:39	118272 c:\windows\system32\setupugc.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	115712 c:\windows\system32\setupcln.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	217088 c:\windows\system32\Setup\RasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	306176 c:\windows\system32\Setup\comsetup.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	279040 c:\windows\system32\sethc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	121856 c:\windows\system32\SessEnv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:39	328704 c:\windows\system32\services.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:41	174592 c:\windows\system32\SensorsApi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	121856 c:\windows\system32\secproc_ssp_isv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	121856 c:\windows\system32\secproc_ssp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	485888 c:\windows\system32\secproc_isv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	488448 c:\windows\system32\secproc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	113664 c:\windows\system32\sechost.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	249856 c:\windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	591872 c:\windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	867840 c:\windows\system32\SearchFolder.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	113664 c:\windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
+ 2009-11-25 22:24 . 2009-11-25 22:24	693248 c:\windows\system32\SE02WIA.DLL
+ 2006-09-11 17:28 . 2006-09-11 17:28	114176 c:\windows\system32\SE02STI.DLL
+ 2007-12-30 00:14 . 2007-12-30 00:14	686080 c:\windows\system32\SE02SSLD.DLL
+ 2006-07-25 16:51 . 2006-07-25 16:51	609792 c:\windows\system32\SE02IPMX.DLL
+ 2006-07-26 00:35 . 2006-07-26 00:35	666624 c:\windows\system32\SE02DFIL.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:41	126464 c:\windows\system32\sdshext.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	170496 c:\windows\system32\sdrsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	543232 c:\windows\system32\sdohlp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	230400 c:\windows\system32\sdiagprv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	210944 c:\windows\system32\sdiageng.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	762368 c:\windows\system32\sdcpl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:41	202752 c:\windows\system32\scrrun.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	568832 c:\windows\system32\scrptadm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:41	230400 c:\windows\system32\scrobj.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	225792 c:\windows\system32\scksp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	285696 c:\windows\system32\schtasks.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	340992 c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	406016 c:\windows\system32\scesrv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	232960 c:\windows\system32\scecli.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	146944 c:\windows\system32\scavengeui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	190976 c:\windows\system32\SCardSvr.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	303616 c:\windows\system32\scansetting.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	212480 c:\windows\system32\sbeio.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	758784 c:\windows\system32\samsrv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:41	107008 c:\windows\system32\samlib.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	138240 c:\windows\system32\rtm.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	296960 c:\windows\system32\rstrui.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	188416 c:\windows\system32\RstrtMgr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:43	281256 c:\windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	512000 c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	187904 c:\windows\system32\rpchttp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	128000 c:\windows\system32\Robocopy.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	305152 c:\windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	306688 c:\windows\system32\RMActivate_ssp.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	362496 c:\windows\system32\RMActivate_isv.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	359424 c:\windows\system32\RMActivate.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	633344 c:\windows\system32\riched20.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	241664 c:\windows\system32\Ribbons.scr
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	182784 c:\windows\system32\rgb9rast.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	103936 c:\windows\system32\resmon.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	225792 c:\windows\system32\RESAMPLEDMO.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	153088 c:\windows\system32\remotepg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	173056 c:\windows\system32\RelPost.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	159232 c:\windows\system32\regsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	146944 c:\windows\system32\recovery.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	238080 c:\windows\system32\recdisc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	313856 c:\windows\system32\ReAgent.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	167424 c:\windows\system32\rdpendp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	222208 c:\windows\system32\rdpencom.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	147456 c:\windows\system32\RDPENCDD.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	274944 c:\windows\system32\rdpdd.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	149504 c:\windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	210944 c:\windows\system32\rdpclip.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	424448 c:\windows\system32\rastls.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	211456 c:\windows\system32\rasppp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	405504 c:\windows\system32\rasplap.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	248832 c:\windows\system32\rasmontr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	866816 c:\windows\system32\RASMM.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	344064 c:\windows\system32\rasmans.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	100352 c:\windows\system32\rasman.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	757760 c:\windows\system32\rasgcw.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:39	125952 c:\windows\system32\raserver.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	860672 c:\windows\system32\rasdlg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	337920 c:\windows\system32\raschap.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	384512 c:\windows\system32\rasapi32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	119296 c:\windows\system32\racpldlg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	242688 c:\windows\system32\qwave.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	107520 c:\windows\system32\QUTIL.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	124416 c:\windows\system32\QSVRMGMT.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	223232 c:\windows\system32\QSHVHOST.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	849920 c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:32	733184 c:\windows\system32\qedwipes.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	624128 c:\windows\system32\qedit.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	366592 c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	250880 c:\windows\system32\qdv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	181248 c:\windows\system32\qcap.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	254464 c:\windows\system32\qasf.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	476160 c:\windows\system32\QAGENTRT.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	266240 c:\windows\system32\QAGENT.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	429568 c:\windows\system32\puiobj.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	194560 c:\windows\system32\puiapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:33 . 2009-07-14 01:39	732672 c:\windows\system32\psr.exe
+ 2011-10-13 08:11 . 2011-08-17 05:26	613888 c:\windows\system32\psisdecd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	307200 c:\windows\system32\provthrd.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	187904 c:\windows\system32\provsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	209920 c:\windows\system32\profsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	156160 c:\windows\system32\prntvpt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	190976 c:\windows\system32\prnntfy.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	416256 c:\windows\system32\prnfldr.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	183808 c:\windows\system32\prncache.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	105940 c:\windows\system32\Printing_Admin_Scripts\en-US\prncnfg.vbs
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:39	748544 c:\windows\system32\printfilterpipelinesvc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	176640 c:\windows\system32\PresentationSettings.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	109928 c:\windows\system32\PresentationHostProxy.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	320352  c:\windows\system32\PresentationHost.exe
+ 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:31	123256 c:\windows\system32\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
+ 2008-11-05 20:40 . 2008-11-05 20:40	422864 c:\windows\system32\PPL64.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	258048 c:\windows\system32\ppcsnap.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	167424 c:\windows\system32\powrprof.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	486400 c:\windows\system32\powercpl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	218624 c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	169472 c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	219648 c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	224256 c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	435712 c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceStatus.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	125952 c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	758272 c:\windows\system32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
+ 2011-09-23 05:20 . 2011-04-09 06:58	142336 c:\windows\system32\poqexec.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	372224 c:\windows\system32\polstore.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	327168 c:\windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	389120 c:\windows\system32\pnpui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	748032 c:\windows\system32\pmcsnap.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	240640 c:\windows\system32\pku2u.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	199168 c:\windows\system32\PkgMgr.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	409600 c:\windows\system32\photowiz.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	477696 c:\windows\system32\PhotoScreensaver.scr
+ 2009-07-14 00:25 . 2009-07-14 01:41	420864 c:\windows\system32\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	867840 c:\windows\system32\perftrack.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	172544 c:\windows\system32\perfmon.exe
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2009-07-14 01:00	291294 c:\windows\system32\perfi009.dat
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2012-01-06 06:47	675578 c:\windows\system32\perfh009.dat
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	658432 c:\windows\system32\PerfCenterCPL.dll
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2012-01-06 06:47	125924 c:\windows\system32\perfc009.dat
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	131584 c:\windows\system32\PeerDistWSDDiscoProv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	741376 c:\windows\system32\PeerDistSh.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	181760 c:\windows\system32\PeerDist.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	300032 c:\windows\system32\pdh.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	186368 c:\windows\system32\pcasvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	438784 c:\windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	162304 c:\windows\system32\p2pnetsh.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:39	176128 c:\windows\system32\p2phost.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	408064 c:\windows\system32\P2PGraph.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	581120 c:\windows\system32\p2pcollab.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	264704 c:\windows\system32\P2P.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:39	692736 c:\windows\system32\osk.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	898560 c:\windows\system32\OobeFldr.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	109568 c:\windows\system32\oobe\windeploy.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	577536 c:\windows\system32\oobe\win32ui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:33	260608 c:\windows\system32\oobe\W32UIRes.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	266240 c:\windows\system32\oobe\Setup.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	158720 c:\windows\system32\oobe\diagnostic.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	334336 c:\windows\system32\oobe\cmisetup.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	221696 c:\windows\system32\OnLineIDCpl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	235520 c:\windows\system32\onex.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	129536 c:\windows\system32\oleprn.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	128000 c:\windows\system32\oledlg.dll
+ 2011-10-13 08:11 . 2011-08-27 05:37	861696 c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
+ 2011-10-13 08:11 . 2011-08-27 05:37	331776 c:\windows\system32\oleacc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	303616 c:\windows\system32\offfilt.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:41 . 2011-07-01 20:41	301056 c:\windows\system32\OEM_Resources.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:12 . 2011-06-15 10:02	212992 c:\windows\system32\odbctrac.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:31	229376 c:\windows\system32\odbcint.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:12 . 2011-06-15 10:02	106496 c:\windows\system32\odbccu32.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:12 . 2011-06-15 10:02	106496 c:\windows\system32\odbccr32.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:12 . 2011-06-15 10:02	163840 c:\windows\system32\odbccp32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	720896 c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	186368 c:\windows\system32\ocsetup.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	161792 c:\windows\system32\ocsetapi.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	149504 c:\windows\system32\occache.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	722432 c:\windows\system32\objsel.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	509952 c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	344576 c:\windows\system32\ntprint.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	162304 c:\windows\system32\ntmarta.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	129536 c:\windows\system32\ntlanman.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:41	152064 c:\windows\system32\ntdsapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	109568 c:\windows\system32\nslookup.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	830464 c:\windows\system32\nshwfp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	455168 c:\windows\system32\nshipsec.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	193536 c:\windows\system32\notepad.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	395776 c:\windows\system32\nltest.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	179200 c:\windows\system32\nlmgp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	200192 c:\windows\system32\nlhtml.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	303616 c:\windows\system32\nlasvc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	126976 c:\windows\system32\nlahc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	313856 c:\windows\system32\newdev.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	681984 c:\windows\system32\nettrace.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	459776 c:\windows\system32\netprofm.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	475136  c:\windows\system32\netprof.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	193024 c:\windows\system32\netplwiz.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	360448 c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	695808 c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	188928 c:\windows\system32\netjoin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	215552 c:\windows\system32\netiohlp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	165376 c:\windows\system32\netid.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	324096 c:\windows\system32\netdiagfx.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	245760 c:\windows\system32\netcorehc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	519680 c:\windows\system32\netcfgx.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	152064 c:\windows\system32\net1.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	117248 c:\windows\system32\negoexts.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	128000 c:\windows\system32\ndfhcdiscovery.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	238592 c:\windows\system32\ndfapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	210944 c:\windows\system32\ncsi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:41	307200 c:\windows\system32\ncrypt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:39	329728 c:\windows\system32\NAPSTAT.EXE
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	212992 c:\windows\system32\NAPMONTR.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	133632 c:\windows\system32\NAPHLPR.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	242688 c:\windows\system32\Mystify.scr
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	143360 c:\windows\system32\mydocs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	272384 c:\windows\system32\mycomput.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	156672 c:\windows\system32\mtxoci.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	372736 c:\windows\system32\mtxclu.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:39	133632 c:\windows\system32\mtstocom.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	326144 c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	397312 c:\windows\system32\mswmdm.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	144384 c:\windows\system32\msvfw32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	634880 c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
+ 2010-03-18 22:27 . 2010-03-18 22:27	827744 c:\windows\system32\msvcr100_clr0400.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	827728 c:\windows\system32\msvcr100.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	597504 c:\windows\system32\msvcp60.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	608080 c:\windows\system32\msvcp100.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	312320 c:\windows\system32\msv1_0.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	235520 c:\windows\system32\msutb.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	238080 c:\windows\system32\mstask.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	778752 c:\windows\system32\mssvp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	100352 c:\windows\system32\mssprxy.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	288256 c:\windows\system32\mssphtb.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	491520 c:\windows\system32\mssph.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	115200 c:\windows\system32\mssitlb.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:29	268800 c:\windows\system32\msshavmsg.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	252928 c:\windows\system32\mssha.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	641024 c:\windows\system32\msscp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	188416 c:\windows\system32\msrdc.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	197120 c:\windows\system32\msrating.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	133120 c:\windows\system32\msrahc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	651264 c:\windows\system32\msra.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	571904 c:\windows\system32\mspbda.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:41	112640 c:\windows\system32\msoert2.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:41	246272 c:\windows\system32\msoeacct.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	325632 c:\windows\system32\msnetobj.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	222208 c:\windows\system32\msls31.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	378880 c:\windows\system32\msinfo32.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:41	504320 c:\windows\system32\msihnd.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	128000 c:\windows\system32\msiexec.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	335360 c:\windows\system32\msieftp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	662528 c:\windows\system32\msidcrl30.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	799744 c:\windows\system32\msftedit.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	697344 c:\windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	302080 c:\windows\system32\msdtcuiu.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	745472 c:\windows\system32\msdtcprx.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	124928 c:\windows\system32\msdtclog.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	368640 c:\windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:39	141824 c:\windows\system32\msdtc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	457216 c:\windows\system32\msdrm.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	552960 c:\windows\system32\msdri.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	451584 c:\windows\system32\msdelta.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	163840 c:\windows\system32\msdart.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	172032 c:\windows\system32\msdadiag.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	114176 c:\windows\system32\msctfui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	223744 c:\windows\system32\msctfp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	154960 c:\windows\system32\mscorier.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	444752 c:\windows\system32\mscoree.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	300032 c:\windows\system32\msconfig.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	625664 c:\windows\system32\mscms.dll
+ 2009-07-14 02:36 . 2010-11-21 03:26	175616 c:\windows\system32\msclmd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	289792 c:\windows\system32\mscandui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:29	145920 c:\windows\system32\msaudite.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	268288 c:\windows\system32\MSAC3ENC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	173056 c:\windows\system32\msaatext.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	828416 c:\windows\system32\MPSSVC.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:27 . 2011-05-25 02:14	270720 c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	105984 c:\windows\system32\mprmsg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	211456 c:\windows\system32\mprddm.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	221184 c:\windows\system32\mprapi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	224256 c:\windows\system32\MPG4DECD.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	653824 c:\windows\system32\MP4SDECD.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	223744 c:\windows\system32\MP43DECD.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	100864 c:\windows\system32\MP3DMOD.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:29	184832 c:\windows\system32\moricons.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	303616 c:\windows\system32\modemui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	102400 c:\windows\system32\mobsync.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	284160 c:\windows\system32\MMDevAPI.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:45 . 2009-07-14 01:41	131072 c:\windows\system32\mmcshext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	356352 c:\windows\system32\mmcbase.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:41	226816 c:\windows\system32\mlang.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:44 . 2009-06-10 20:44	673088 c:\windows\system32\mlang.dat
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	103424 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TerminalServices-LicenseServer\TlsRepPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:16 . 2009-07-14 01:41	132096 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TerminalServices-AppServer-Licensing\tsmigplugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	103424 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-shmig\shmig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	137216 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-OfflineFiles-Core\CscMig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	166912 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-ndis\ndismigplugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	333312 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-windows-iis-rm\iismig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	100352 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\replacementmanifests\microsoft-international-core\nlscoremig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:39	786432 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\PostMig.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	307200 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\MXEAgent.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:39	544768 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\migwiz.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	386048 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\MigSys.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:43	163608 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\MigSetup.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:39	265728 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\mighost.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	108544 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Networking-MPSSVC-Svc\icfupgd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	445440 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-WMI-Core\WMIMigrationPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	155136 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-Unimodem-Config\ModemMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	199168 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TextServicesFramework-Migration-DL\msctfmig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:41	103936 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-TapiSetup\TapiMigPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	121344 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-Sxs\SxsMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	231424 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-StorageMigration\StorMigPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	103424 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-shmig-DL\shmig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	217088 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	135168 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-PerformanceCounterInfrastructure-DL\CntrtextMig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	117760 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-OfflineFiles-DL\CscMigDl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:41	166400 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-NetworkLoadBalancing-Core\NlbMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	166912 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-NDIS\ndismigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	137728 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-msmq-messagingcoreservice\mqmigplugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	495104 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-MediaPlayer-DRM-DL\drmmgrtn.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	100352 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-International-Core-DL\nlscoremig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	333312 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-IIS-DL\iismig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	629760 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-IasServer-MigPlugin\IasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:41	128000 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-DirectoryServices-ADAM-DL\adammigrate.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	135680 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-DHCPServerMigPlugin-DL\DhcpSrvMigPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	644096 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\csiagent.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	238592 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\cmi2migxml.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	182272 c:\windows\system32\miguiresource.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	199168 c:\windows\system32\migration\WsUpgrade.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	217088 c:\windows\system32\migration\WSMT\rras\replacementmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin-Mig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	217088 c:\windows\system32\migration\WSMT\rras\dlmanifests\Microsoft-Windows-RasServer-MigPlugin\RasMigPlugin-DL-Mig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:41	445440 c:\windows\system32\migration\WMIMigrationPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	121344 c:\windows\system32\migration\SxsMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	231424 c:\windows\system32\migration\StorMigPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	103424 c:\windows\system32\migration\shmig.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	111104 c:\windows\system32\migration\PowerMigPlugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	105472 c:\windows\system32\migration\PlaMig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:41	100352 c:\windows\system32\migration\nlscoremig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	166912 c:\windows\system32\migration\ndismigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	199168 c:\windows\system32\migration\msctfmig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	155136 c:\windows\system32\migration\modemmigplugin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	135168 c:\windows\system32\migration\CntrtextMig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	123904 c:\windows\system32\migisol.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	484864 c:\windows\system32\MFWMAAEC.DLL
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	257024 c:\windows\system32\mfreadwrite.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	206848 c:\windows\system32\mfps.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	240640 c:\windows\system32\MFPlay.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	430592 c:\windows\system32\mfplat.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	333824 c:\windows\system32\mfh264enc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	121344 c:\windows\system32\mfdvdec.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	381440 c:\windows\system32\mfds.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	128512 c:\windows\system32\mfAACEnc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	345600 c:\windows\system32\MediaMetadataHandler.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	146944 c:\windows\system32\MdSched.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	216576 c:\windows\system32\mdminst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	154112 c:\windows\system32\McxDriv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	299392 c:\windows\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:24 . 2009-07-14 01:41	101376 c:\windows\system32\mcsrchPH.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	433512 c:\windows\system32\MCEWMDRMNDBootstrap.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	272896 c:\windows\system32\mcbuilder.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	957440 c:\windows\system32\mblctr.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:39	117248 c:\windows\system32\makecab.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:39	652800 c:\windows\system32\Magnify.exe
+ 2011-11-19 17:15 . 2012-01-05 17:26	461984 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil64_11_1_102_ActiveX.exe
+ 2011-11-19 17:15 . 2012-01-05 17:26	376480 c:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil64_11_1_102_ActiveX.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	343040 c:\windows\system32\lsm.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	653312 c:\windows\system32\lpksetup.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	186880 c:\windows\system32\logoncli.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	104448 c:\windows\system32\logman.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:39	113152 c:\windows\system32\logagent.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:41	283648 c:\windows\system32\LocationApi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	955904 c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	551936 c:\windows\system32\localsec.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	140800 c:\windows\system32\loadperf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	300032 c:\windows\system32\lltdsvc.dll
+ 2010-09-21 19:49 . 2010-09-21 19:49	252800 c:\windows\system32\LIVESSP.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	232448 c:\windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	707952 c:\windows\system32\LCCoin36.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:41	190976 c:\windows\system32\L2SecHC.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	180736 c:\windows\system32\korwbrkr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:41	169984 c:\windows\system32\keymgr.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:37	421888 c:\windows\system32\KernelBase.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	715776 c:\windows\system32\kerberos.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-04 01:39	818688 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
+ 2011-09-23 05:28 . 2011-09-23 05:28	190752 c:\windows\system32\javaws.exe
+ 2011-09-23 05:28 . 2011-09-23 05:28	171808  c:\windows\system32\javaw.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	282624 c:\windows\system32\iTVData.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	170496 c:\windows\system32\itss.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	194048 c:\windows\system32\itircl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	156672 c:\windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:39	121344 c:\windows\system32\iscsicpl.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	234496 c:\windows\system32\iscsicpl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	152064 c:\windows\system32\iscsicli.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:39	196608 c:\windows\system32\irftp.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	584192 c:\windows\system32\ipsmsnap.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	501248 c:\windows\system32\IPSECSVC.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	876544 c:\windows\system32\ipsecsnp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	281088 c:\windows\system32\iprtrmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 01:41	359424 c:\windows\system32\ipnathlp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	569344 c:\windows\system32\iphlpsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	145920 c:\windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	101888 c:\windows\system32\IPBusEnum.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	103936 c:\windows\system32\inseng.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	246784 c:\windows\system32\input.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	275456 c:\windows\system32\InkEd.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	170328 c:\windows\system32\infocardapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	166912 c:\windows\system32\inetpp.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	976896 c:\windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	167424 c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	878080 c:\windows\system32\IMJP10K.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	883200 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\MSCAND20.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	163840 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMJKAPI.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	665600 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMETIP.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	301568 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMEPADSV.EXE
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	307712 c:\windows\system32\IME\shared\IMCCPHR.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	559616 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\imtcui.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	749568 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCTIP.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	378368 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCPROP.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	698880 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCORE.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	211456 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\IMTCCFG.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	153600 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\applets\IMTCSKF.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	273408 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\applets\IMTCCAC.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	497664 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\imscui.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	440320 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\IMSCTIP.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	111616 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\IMSCPROP.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	888832 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	165888 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\ImSCCfg.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	159744 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMESC5\applets\PINTLCSA.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	643584 c:\windows\system32\IME\imekr8\imkrtip.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	143872 c:\windows\system32\IME\imekr8\imkrapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	159232 c:\windows\system32\IME\imekr8\applets\imkrskf.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	262656 c:\windows\system32\IME\imekr8\applets\imkrcac.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	343552 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\imjputyc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	141312 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\imjpuexc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	406528 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPDCT.EXE
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	173056 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPCD.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 10:12 . 2011-07-27 05:33	546304 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPAPI.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	253952 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\IMJPSKF.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	452608 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\IMJPKDIC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	646144 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\IMJPCLST.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	337408 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\IMJPCAC.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	503296 c:\windows\system32\imapi2.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:41	153088 c:\windows\system32\imapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:28	705536 c:\windows\system32\imagesp1.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	853504 c:\windows\system32\IKEEXT.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	180736 c:\windows\system32\ifsutil.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	165888 c:\windows\system32\iexpress.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	173056 c:\windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
+ 2012-01-06 02:54 . 2011-11-04 01:30	248320 c:\windows\system32\ieui.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	111616 c:\windows\system32\iesysprep.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	145920 c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	403248 c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	534528 c:\windows\system32\ieapfltr.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	163840 c:\windows\system32\ieakui.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	267776 c:\windows\system32\ieaksie.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	160256 c:\windows\system32\ieakeng.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	135168 c:\windows\system32\IEAdvpack.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	214016 c:\windows\system32\IdListen.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	145920 c:\windows\system32\icsigd.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:41	250880 c:\windows\system32\icm32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	108544 c:\windows\system32\icfupgd.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	128512 c:\windows\system32\IcCoinstall.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	445440 c:\windows\system32\iassdo.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	253440 c:\windows\system32\iassam.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	198656 c:\windows\system32\iasrecst.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	217088 c:\windows\system32\iasrad.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	226304 c:\windows\system32\iasnap.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	629760 c:\windows\system32\IasMigPlugin.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	100864 c:\windows\system32\iasacct.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:39	184320 c:\windows\system32\hwrreg.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:41	424448 c:\windows\system32\hnetcfg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	109568 c:\windows\system32\hlink.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	235008 c:\windows\system32\hgprint.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	332288 c:\windows\system32\hgcpl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	263040 c:\windows\system32\hal.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	777728 c:\windows\system32\gpsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:39	166912 c:\windows\system32\gpresult.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	784896 c:\windows\system32\gpprefcl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:40	165376 c:\windows\system32\glu32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:40	452096 c:\windows\system32\glmf32.dll
+ 2011-10-05 16:29 . 2008-04-17 19:12	126312 c:\windows\system32\GEARAspi64.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	403968 c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	128512 c:\windows\system32\gcdef.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	187904 c:\windows\system32\FXSUTILITY.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	434688 c:\windows\system32\FXSTIFF.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	258560 c:\windows\system32\FXST30.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	689152 c:\windows\system32\FXSSVC.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	863744 c:\windows\system32\FXSST.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:27	925184 c:\windows\system32\FXSRESM.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	267776 c:\windows\system32\FXSCOVER.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	762368 c:\windows\system32\FXSCOMPOSE.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	591872 c:\windows\system32\FXSCOMEX.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	623104 c:\windows\system32\FXSAPI.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:40	324096 c:\windows\system32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	111616 c:\windows\system32\fwcfg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:40	119296 c:\windows\system32\fveui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:40	189440 c:\windows\system32\fveRecover.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:39	107008 c:\windows\system32\fveprompt.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:39	120320 c:\windows\system32\fvenotify.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	113152 c:\windows\system32\fveapibase.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	345600 c:\windows\system32\fveapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	194560 c:\windows\system32\fundisc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	295936 c:\windows\system32\framedynos.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	279040 c:\windows\system32\framedyn.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	121344 c:\windows\system32\fphc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	109056 c:\windows\system32\fontview.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	100864 c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	861184 c:\windows\system32\fontext.dll
+ 2009-07-14 04:45 . 2012-01-06 02:57	488576 c:\windows\system32\FNTCACHE.DAT
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	116224 c:\windows\system32\fms.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	934912 c:\windows\system32\FirewallControlPanel.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	748032 c:\windows\system32\FirewallAPI.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	582656 c:\windows\system32\filemgmt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:35 . 2009-07-14 01:40	132096 c:\windows\system32\fdWSD.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	101376 c:\windows\system32\fdWCN.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:40	296448 c:\windows\system32\fdprint.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	171520 c:\windows\system32\fde.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:40	126464 c:\windows\system32\fdBth.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	355328 c:\windows\system32\Faultrep.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	630272 c:\windows\system32\evr.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	359936 c:\windows\system32\eudcedit.exe
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-18 08:00	101888 c:\windows\system32\esxcwiad.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:39	139264 c:\windows\system32\esentutl.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	402944 c:\windows\system32\es.dll
+ 2008-11-24 17:24 . 2008-11-24 17:24	417232 c:\windows\system32\EPD64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:40	290304 c:\windows\system32\energy.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	283648 c:\windows\system32\EncDump.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	159744 c:\windows\system32\en\Narrator.resources.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:40	647680 c:\windows\system32\elslad.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	241664 c:\windows\system32\els.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	203264 c:\windows\system32\EhStorShell.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	111616 c:\windows\system32\EhStorPwdMgr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:39	140288 c:\windows\system32\EhStorAuthn.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	144896 c:\windows\system32\EhStorAPI.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	304128 c:\windows\system32\efscore.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	111104 c:\windows\system32\eapsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	303616 c:\windows\system32\eapphost.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	103936 c:\windows\system32\eappgnui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:40	263680 c:\windows\system32\eappcfg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	348160 c:\windows\system32\eapp3hst.dll
+ 2006-12-08 10:04 . 2006-12-08 10:04	129536 c:\windows\system32\E_ILMCFA.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:40	117248 c:\windows\system32\dxva2.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	282112 c:\windows\system32\dxtrans.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	452608 c:\windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	675328 c:\windows\system32\DXPTaskRingtone.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:39	265216 c:\windows\system32\Dxpserver.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	459776 c:\windows\system32\DXP.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	658944 c:\windows\system32\dxgi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	279552 c:\windows\system32\dxdiagn.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:39	343552 c:\windows\system32\dxdiag.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:39	152576 c:\windows\system32\DWWIN.EXE
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	128512 c:\windows\system32\dwmredir.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:39	120320 c:\windows\system32\dwm.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:40	260608 c:\windows\system32\duser.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:40	976896 c:\windows\system32\dui70.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	701440 c:\windows\system32\dsuiext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:43	190880 c:\windows\system32\dssenh.dll
+ 2009-07-14 02:34 . 2009-06-10 20:53	215943 c:\windows\system32\dssec.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:40	429056 c:\windows\system32\dsquery.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	190976 c:\windows\system32\dsprop.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	540672 c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	239616 c:\windows\system32\dskquoui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	115200 c:\windows\system32\dskquota.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	281600 c:\windows\system32\DShowRdpFilter.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	193536 c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll
+ 2011-10-05 16:29 . 2008-04-17 19:12	126312 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\GEARAspiWD_B60A2DA9F47E0A7F3329B57AA751F1789961A8BE\x64\GEARAspi64.dll
+ 2011-10-05 16:29 . 2008-04-17 19:12	107368 c:\windows\system32\DRVSTORE\GEARAspiWD_B60A2DA9F47E0A7F3329B57AA751F1789961A8BE\x64\GEARAspi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	422912 c:\windows\system32\drvstore.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:39	102912 c:\windows\system32\drvinst.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:11 . 2009-07-14 01:40	293888 c:\windows\system32\drt.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	495104 c:\windows\system32\drmmgrtn.dll
+ 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2012-01-06 03:04	143360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstrng.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:30 . 2012-01-06 03:04	143360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\infstor.dat
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 00:01	679936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\xnacc.inf_amd64_neutral_13c4e272a96185a1\xnacc.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:32	368128 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\xcbdav.inf_amd64_neutral_cf80e4da1c95e6e2\xcmemVx64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:32	671744 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\xcbdav.inf_amd64_neutral_cf80e4da1c95e6e2\xcfeVx64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	214784 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\xcbdav.inf_amd64_neutral_cf80e4da1c95e6e2\xcbdaVx64.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	194944 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvpchbus.inf_amd64_neutral_c09be62e15b70282\vpchbus.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	244224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmic.inf_amd64_neutral_b94eb92e8150fa35\vmicsvc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	128512 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmic.inf_amd64_neutral_b94eb92e8150fa35\IcCoinstall.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	130048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmbus.inf_amd64_neutral_fca91999602b0343\VmbusCoinstaller.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	199552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wvmbus.inf_amd64_neutral_fca91999602b0343\vmbus.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	116224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wudfusbcciddriver.inf_amd64_neutral_adc3e4acb1046b4b\WUDFUsbccidDriver.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	129024 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wstorflt.inf_amd64_neutral_3db956c41708f7f5\VmdCoinstall.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	262144 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wsdscdrv.inf_amd64_neutral_47406488f9e8d5b8\WSDScDrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	297984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wpdmtp.inf_amd64_neutral_28f06ca2e38e8979\WpdMtp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	299520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wpdfs.inf_amd64_neutral_fc4ebadff3a40ae4\WpdFs.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	168448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wnetvsc.inf_amd64_neutral_548addf09cb466fa\netvsc60.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	102400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wnetvsc.inf_amd64_neutral_548addf09cb466fa\netvsc50.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	263168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaxx002.inf_amd64_neutral_fbe080a7dd77c4a3\xrWPusd.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	108032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaxx002.inf_amd64_neutral_fbe080a7dd77c4a3\xrWPpb3.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	355840 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaxx002.inf_amd64_neutral_fbe080a7dd77c4a3\xrWPcpst.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	504320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaxx002.inf_amd64_neutral_fbe080a7dd77c4a3\xrWPcpl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	244224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaxx002.inf_amd64_neutral_fbe080a7dd77c4a3\xrWPcoin.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	213504 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaxx002.inf_amd64_neutral_fbe080a7dd77c4a3\xrWCtmg2.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	344064 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaxx002.inf_amd64_neutral_fbe080a7dd77c4a3\xrWCdev.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	150528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiasa002.inf_amd64_neutral_6429a42f1243419a\SaMinDrv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	138240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx006.inf_amd64_neutral_ae607a72b46f9cfc\lxa5WIA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	372736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx006.inf_amd64_neutral_ae607a72b46f9cfc\lxa5drs.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	138240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx005.inf_amd64_neutral_5304c93e2193f237\lxa4WIA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	373248 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx005.inf_amd64_neutral_5304c93e2193f237\lxa4drs.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	812032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx004.inf_amd64_neutral_0a3a62ae6ed43127\lxa3usb1.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	401920 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx004.inf_amd64_neutral_0a3a62ae6ed43127\lxa3iobj.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	812032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx003.inf_amd64_neutral_db618863f9347f9a\lxa2usb1.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	400896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx003.inf_amd64_neutral_db618863f9347f9a\lxa2iobj.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	968192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx002.inf_amd64_neutral_71f4aacee1aa9f06\lxa1usb1.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	932352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx002.inf_amd64_neutral_71f4aacee1aa9f06\lxa1comc.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	197120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaky002.inf_amd64_neutral_b898f5982403f3cb\kywuds10.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	108032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaky002.inf_amd64_neutral_b898f5982403f3cb\kywdds10.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	204800  c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiahp001.inf_amd64_neutral_aee49cdf3b352e58\hpljbfig.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	204288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaep003.inf_amd64_neutral_c2a98813147bf34e\ep0icn3.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	204288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaep003.inf_amd64_neutral_c2a98813147bf34e\ep0icn2.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	204288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaep003.inf_amd64_neutral_c2a98813147bf34e\ep0icn1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	158720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_de104aaa48ee4b00\CNHW08A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	137728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_de104aaa48ee4b00\CNHL08A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	146944 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHW06S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	165888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHW06A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	147968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_f7f7e179d99acc58\CNHW05A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	165888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_5a376e6a7cb007d5\CNHW06A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	165888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_2c3623fa97b0c28e\CNHW06A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	161280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHW07A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	165888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_27f4ad26fea72eb1\CNHW06A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	144896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHW08S.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	158720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHW08A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	161280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHW07A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	137728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNHL08A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-06-10 20:43	786432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_1aaa057d3d52ea43\CNC980N.DAT
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	161280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_163313056d8f34ab\CNHW07A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	103936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiaca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_163313056d8f34ab\CNHL970.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr00a.inf_amd64_neutral_6033065925bcc882\Brmf3wia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr009.inf_amd64_neutral_2d7b3edfda95df40\Brmf3wia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr008.inf_amd64_neutral_27d1c9a28eac4eed\Brmf3wia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr007.inf_amd64_neutral_442d902f3f3dd5b7\Brmf3wia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr006.inf_amd64_neutral_0232ca4f23224d01\Brmf3wia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr005.inf_amd64_neutral_e14a0514f37611d8\Brmf3wia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr004.inf_amd64_neutral_b1d90b3749c5e6a6\Brmf3wia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wiabr002.inf_amd64_neutral_b4ea26a49ad66560\Brmf3wia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	378880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_amd64_neutral_423894ded0ba8fdf\SysFxUI.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	230400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_amd64_neutral_423894ded0ba8fdf\portcls.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:01	116224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_amd64_neutral_423894ded0ba8fdf\drmk.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	109696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdma_usb.inf_amd64_neutral_7bb325bca8ea1218\USBAUDIO.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:45	161872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\vsmraid.inf_amd64_neutral_be11b7aaa746e92d\vsmraid.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	295808 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\volume.inf_amd64_neutral_df8bea40ac96ca21\volsnap.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	215936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\vhdmp.inf_amd64_neutral_c3910bbf4fbccf97\vhdmp.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	184960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbvideo.inf_amd64_neutral_836a6716cd56c692\usbvideo.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	325120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbport.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	343040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_f935002f367d5bb0\usbhub.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	325120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbport.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	343040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbport.inf_amd64_neutral_189259810882aaea\usbhub.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	100352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbcir.inf_amd64_neutral_379fb0c62496be6e\usbcir.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	343040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_df3a8467d20efc87\usbhub.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	343040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_744be53d7151cd00\usbhub.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	343040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_269d7150439b3372\usbhub.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	343040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usb.inf_amd64_neutral_153b489118ee37b8\usbhub.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	156672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tsprint.inf_amd64_neutral_c48d421ad2c1e3e3\amd64\tsprint.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	158720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\tdibth.inf_amd64_neutral_6ad685957123daf1\rfcomm.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	107520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sti.inf_amd64_neutral_9d9a7113099a28a2\wiafbdrv.dll
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CUJ.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CUD.DLL
+ 2009-05-15 23:50 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CSTMN.EXE
+ 2008-03-13 17:36 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CLMON.DLL
+ 2007-09-25 23:52 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CGD.DLL
+ 2008-03-13 23:30 . 2008-03-13 23:30	158208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CGCP.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	240128 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BUJ.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	433152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BUD.DLL
+ 2009-05-15 23:50 . 2009-05-15 23:50	215040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BSTMN.EXE
+ 2008-03-13 17:36 . 2008-03-13 17:36	125440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BLMON.DLL
+ 2007-09-25 23:52 . 2007-09-25 23:52	125440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BGD.DLL
+ 2008-01-16 16:13 . 2008-01-16 16:13	157696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BGCP.DLL
+ 2009-11-25 22:24 . 2009-11-25 22:24	693248 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02WIA.DLL
+ 2006-09-11 17:28 . 2006-09-11 17:28	114176 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02STI.DLL
+ 2007-12-30 00:14 . 2007-12-30 00:14	686080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02SSLD.DLL
+ 2006-07-25 16:51 . 2006-07-25 16:51	609792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02IPMX.DLL
+ 2003-05-08 01:18 . 2003-05-08 01:18	348160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02IPM.DLL
+ 2006-07-26 00:35 . 2006-07-26 00:35	666624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\se02menu.inf_amd64_neutral_ff84df7c0862b2dc\SE02DFIL.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	109056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sdbus.inf_amd64_neutral_735aa3b5ee832f62\sdbus.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	103808 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sbp2.inf_amd64_neutral_332943647e950ada\sbp2port.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	199168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ricoh.inf_amd64_neutral_66b4504d1fb1c857\RWia450.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	195584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ricoh.inf_amd64_neutral_66b4504d1fb1c857\RWia430.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	194560 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ricoh.inf_amd64_neutral_66b4504d1fb1c857\RWia330.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	195584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ricoh.inf_amd64_neutral_66b4504d1fb1c857\RWia001.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	102400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ricoh.inf_amd64_neutral_66b4504d1fb1c857\RW450Ext.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	102912 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ricoh.inf_amd64_neutral_66b4504d1fb1c857\RW330Ext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:45	128592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ql40xx.inf_amd64_neutral_77a826e5c0a07842\ql40xx.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	307200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnts003.inf_amd64_neutral_33a68664c7e7ae4b\Amd64\tsmxuui3.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:30	359424 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnsh002.inf_amd64_neutral_42b7a64f45c7554c\Amd64\SH_1_RES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:33	102912 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnsa002.inf_amd64_neutral_d9df1d04d8cbe336\Amd64\smpclrc1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	199168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnsa002.inf_amd64_neutral_d9df1d04d8cbe336\Amd64\smcomu1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	162816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnrc00c.inf_amd64_neutral_53a58f4fd7d88575\Amd64\RIPSRES7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	456704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnrc00a.inf_amd64_neutral_565c5d04cc520c48\Amd64\RIARES7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:30	271872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnok002.inf_amd64_neutral_616c1e9b7df7d5a9\Amd64\OKDTURES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:30	929280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnok002.inf_amd64_neutral_616c1e9b7df7d5a9\Amd64\OKDTERES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:30	929280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnod002.inf_amd64_neutral_a10c656b6c7c053c\Amd64\OKDTERES.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	156672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSWZRD.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	160256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSUI.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	434688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSTIFF.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	380416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSDRV.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	623104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSAPI.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	221184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms001.inf_amd64_neutral_9fe8503f82ce60fa\mxdwdui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	220672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms001.inf_amd64_neutral_9b214cd9b78760aa\mxdwdui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	717824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnlx00y.inf_amd64_neutral_977318f2317f5ddd\Amd64\LXKXLUI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:30	344064 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnlx00y.inf_amd64_neutral_977318f2317f5ddd\Amd64\LXKXLRES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	781824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnlx00x.inf_amd64_neutral_808baf4e08594a59\Amd64\lxkpsui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:30	536576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnlx00w.inf_amd64_neutral_d4c93bb2fbf75723\Amd64\lxkpclrs.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	717824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnlx00v.inf_amd64_neutral_86ff307c66080d00\Amd64\lxkpclui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:28	115712 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnky009.inf_amd64_neutral_8e54c9ff272b72f1\Amd64\KYW7SRES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:28	115712 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnky007.inf_amd64_neutral_e637699044f367f3\Amd64\kyw7sr03.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:28	115712 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnky004.inf_amd64_neutral_5db759db19acd3ae\Amd64\kyw7sr02.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	402432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnky004.inf_amd64_neutral_5db759db19acd3ae\Amd64\KYW7FR02.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:28	115712 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnky003.inf_amd64_neutral_fe7ea176f20ab839\Amd64\KYW7SRES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:30	321024 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnkm003.inf_amd64_neutral_48652cda3bb15180\Amd64\KO0C0001.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	188928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfvuw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	346624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfprw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	258048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfppw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	428032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfpaw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	420352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfigw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	254976 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfiew73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	562688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfevw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	216576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\HPCDMC71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	178688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpzvuw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	343040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpzprw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	257024 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpzppw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	432640 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpzpaw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	558592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpzevw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpfigw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	244224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpfiew71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	694272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpzssw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	836096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpzsew71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	343552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpzprw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	230400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpzppw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	788480 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpzlew71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	846848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\HPZEVW71.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	215552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpzc3w71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	977408 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpz3cw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpfigw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	244224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpfiew71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	216576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpcdmc71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	562176 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZSSWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	165888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZSRWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	141824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZPRwn7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	101376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZPPWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	675840 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZLEwn7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	366080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZEVWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	345600 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZ6RWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	193024 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZ5RWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	233984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPFIME50.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	961024 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPCDMCLH.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	108544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnge001.inf_amd64_neutral_cfffa4143b3c4592\Amd64\TTYUI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:30	102400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnge001.inf_amd64_neutral_cfffa4143b3c4592\Amd64\OK9IBRES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	168960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnfx002.inf_amd64_neutral_b6dd354531184f64\Amd64\FXUCU001.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	361472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRAK.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	361472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA9.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	361472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA8.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	361472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	361472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA6.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	362496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA5.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	460800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	361472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	362496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	460800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA1.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	361472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVRA0.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	151040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1Y.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	126464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1X.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	126464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1W.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	126464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1V.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	126464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVR1U.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	301056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVPZA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	316416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LVPZ0.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	323072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LUZ00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	225280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LIMM2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	250368 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LIMM1.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	428544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LIMC0.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	974336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00e.inf_amd64_neutral_edc631ff41a34218\Amd64\EP0NREAB.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	982528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00e.inf_amd64_neutral_edc631ff41a34218\Amd64\EP0NREAA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	161280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00e.inf_amd64_neutral_edc631ff41a34218\Amd64\EP0NO001.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	140800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NH434.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	151552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NO000.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	128000 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NLMUI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	141312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NHF34.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	606720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NH44L.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	103936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NH43R.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	127488 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NH433.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	686592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NGR00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	737280 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NDW00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	142848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7UIP00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:30	160768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7RES01.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:30	178688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep004.inf_amd64_neutral_63b22bfb6b93eaba\Amd64\EP7RES00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	391168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0NB07A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	392704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0NB05A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	389120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0NB04A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	391168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0NB03A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	120320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0NB01B.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	378368 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0NB01A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	174080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0LB04A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	195584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0LB03A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	124928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0LB01B.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	495104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBSM4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	107520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBPV4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	274432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBPC4_1.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	267776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBLM4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	173056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBIC4_7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	187904 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBIC4_6.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	121856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBIC4_4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	113152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBIC4_3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	121856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBIC4_1.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	770048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBDR4_5.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	236544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBSM3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	101376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBPV3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	274432 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBPCOMM.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	220672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBLM3_3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	211456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBLM3_2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	185344 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBLM3_1.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	637952 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBDR3_5.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBP_341.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBP_340.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBP_339.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	730624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBP_338.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	730624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBP_337.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	907776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBP_336.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	907776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBP_334.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	730624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBP_333.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	308736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBBR339.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	654336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBBR334.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	637440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNBBR333.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	102912 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNB_0341.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	102912 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNB_0340.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	102912 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNB_0339.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	100864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNB_0338.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	100864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNB_0337.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	110080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNB_0336.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	110080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNB_0334.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	100864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00i.inf_amd64_neutral_09ff5ee0a0cf0233\Amd64\CNB_0333.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	789504 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBP_302.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBP_287.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBP_286.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	115712 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNB_0288.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	851968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBXRF4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	223744 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBXLF4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	129536 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBX0282.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	128000 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBX0281.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	130048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNB_0282.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	128000 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNB_0281.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	848896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBP_293.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	848896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBP_292.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	137728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBP_279.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	157184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBP_276.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	133632 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBP_274.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-13 22:52	536576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBBR274.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-13 22:52	538624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNBBR273.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	105472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNB_0293.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	104960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNB_0292.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	101376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNB_0283.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	101376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNB_0280.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	114176 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNB_0279.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	121856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNB_0276.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	114176 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNB_0275.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	114176 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00f.inf_amd64_neutral_777b6911d18869b7\Amd64\CNB_0274.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	127488 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNB_0300.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	118784 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNB_0298.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	118784 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNB_0297.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	117760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNB_0296.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	117760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNB_0295.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	117760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNB_0294.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBP_312.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBP_311.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBP_310.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBP_291.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBP_290.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBP_289.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBP_285.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBP_284.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	192512 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBJOP8N.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	192512 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBJOP8M.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	192512 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBJOP7W.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	122880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNB_0312.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	123392 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNB_0311.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	116736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNB_0310.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	104448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNB_0291.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	104448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNB_0290.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	104448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNB_0289.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	112128 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNB_0285.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	113152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNB_0284.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	730624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBP_324.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	730624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBP_323.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	789504 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBP_321.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	789504 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBP_320.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBP_318.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBP_317.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBP_316.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNBP_315.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	107008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNB_0324.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	107008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNB_0323.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	107008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNB_0318.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	104960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNB_0317.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	104960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNB_0316.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	114176 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00c.inf_amd64_neutral_510c36849918ce92\Amd64\CNB_0315.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	671232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBP_346.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	730624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBP_342.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	907776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBP_335.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	730624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBP_331.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	907776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBP_309.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	848896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBP_303.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	195072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBJOP9M.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	195072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBJOP97.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	310272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBBR346.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	310272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBBR342.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	654336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBBR335.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	109568 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBBR332.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	121856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBBR309.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	113664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNB_0346.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	106496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNB_0342.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	114688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNB_0335.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	110592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNB_0332.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	117248 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNB_0331.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	101376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNB_0303.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	789504 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBP_329.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	730624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBP_328.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	848896 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBP_319.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	106496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBBR328.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	109568 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBBR327.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	109568 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBBR326.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	109056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBBR325.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	110080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNB_0327.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	110080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNB_0326.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	113664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNB_0325.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	238080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca003.inf_amd64_neutral_8e91d4aa9330d2f8\Amd64\CNN0B007.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	127488 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr009.inf_amd64_neutral_fd2ac5b9c40bd465\Amd64\brci14ui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	712192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr009.inf_amd64_neutral_fd2ac5b9c40bd465\Amd64\brci14a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	159232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr008.inf_amd64_neutral_0540370b0b1e348e\Amd64\BRCLUI05.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	477184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr008.inf_amd64_neutral_0540370b0b1e348e\Amd64\BRCLRD05.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	159232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr007.inf_amd64_neutral_add2acf1d573aef0\Amd64\BRCLUI06.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	485376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr007.inf_amd64_neutral_add2acf1d573aef0\Amd64\BRCLRD06.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	240640 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr006.inf_amd64_neutral_f156853def526447\Amd64\BRUUI23A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	104960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr005.inf_amd64_neutral_9e4cc05e0d4bcb33\Amd64\brci08ui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	645120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr005.inf_amd64_neutral_9e4cc05e0d4bcb33\Amd64\brci08b.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	104960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr004.inf_amd64_neutral_a78e168d6944619a\Amd64\brci08ui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	669184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr004.inf_amd64_neutral_a78e168d6944619a\Amd64\brci08a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	303104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr003.inf_amd64_neutral_dff45d1d0df04caf\Amd64\BRPTUI2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	126976 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr002.inf_amd64_neutral_db1d8c9efda9b3c0\Amd64\BRCI06UI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	675328 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnbr002.inf_amd64_neutral_db1d8c9efda9b3c0\Amd64\BRCI06A.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:45	220752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\pcmcia.inf_amd64_neutral_1678e66e0cbb04b2\pcmcia.sys
+ 2010-12-13 22:37 . 2010-12-13 22:37	707952 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nx6000.inf_amd64_neutral_03929c10fe8d1495\LCCoin36.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	166272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_dd659ed032d28a14\nvstor.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	148352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_dd659ed032d28a14\nvraid.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	166272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_0276fc3b3ea60d41\nvstor.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	148352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nvraid.inf_amd64_neutral_0276fc3b3ea60d41\nvraid.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	762368 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\UNIRES.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	884224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\UNIDRVUI.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	479232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\UNIDRV.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	630272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PSCRIPT5.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	847872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PS5UI.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:19	207872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PCLXL.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	292352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PCL4RES.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	715776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\MXDWDRV.DLL
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	188928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netxex64.inf_amd64_neutral_77b02fd738dca150\ixe60x64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	187392 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netrtx64.inf_amd64_neutral_410e89ed86071c9b\Rt64win7.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	707072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netr7364.inf_amd64_neutral_68988e550e69a417\netr7364.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	620544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netr28x.inf_amd64_neutral_c86d6d5c3810fc04\netr28x.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	867328 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netr28ux.inf_amd64_neutral_54f2470c084714e1\netr28ux.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	742696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netnvma.inf_amd64_neutral_99bb33c9a5bedaea\nvm60x64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	408960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netnvm64.inf_amd64_neutral_59c2a018fe2cf0b4\nvm62x64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	389120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netmyk00.inf_amd64_neutral_9c0c35afdddc16d2\yk62x64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	270848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netk57a.inf_amd64_neutral_8b26ad5d0cc037a9\k57nd60a.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	192256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netefe3e.inf_amd64_neutral_b71dd3dadc5c3e27\eFE5b32e.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	145792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nete1g3e.inf_amd64_neutral_7f08406e40c6ede2\E1G6032E.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	278016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nete1e3e.inf_amd64_neutral_f77725472d91b1d1\e1e6032e.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	468480 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netbvbda.inf_amd64_neutral_2bfa4ea57bd5d74a\bxvbda.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	270848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netb57va.inf_amd64_neutral_6264e97d4fc12211\b57nd60a.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	427008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\net8187se64.inf_amd64_neutral_c239ab5d36a3b3e9\RTL8187Se.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	416768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\net8187bv64.inf_amd64_neutral_d9eee378245b3b8b\RTL8187B.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	378368 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\net8185.inf_amd64_neutral_4ab014d645098f5f\RTL85n64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\net1yx64.inf_amd64_neutral_ed16756f950857e8\e1y60x64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	244736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\net1qx64.inf_amd64_neutral_85d10fa4c777b7be\e1q60x64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	220672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\net1kx64.inf_amd64_neutral_1f62482fbb9e52a5\e1k60x64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	105472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msmouse.inf_amd64_neutral_7a5f47d3150cc0eb\i8042prt.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	155520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mshdc.inf_amd64_neutral_aad30bdeec04ea5e\ataport.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	140672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\msdsm.inf_amd64_neutral_be2b348981b2ef17\msdsm.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	155008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mpio.inf_amd64_neutral_0c74c0f95001b61c\mpio.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	218112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\modemcsa.inf_amd64_neutral_b64a610f1f09f267\csamsp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-13 23:31	142848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mf.inf_amd64_neutral_b263d46928b97a9b\mf.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	284736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\megasr.inf_amd64_neutral_30b367f92ca46598\MegaSR.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:04 . 2009-06-10 21:01	740864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcxpv6.inf_amd64_neutral_f62ac4bd04e653d0\VSTCNXT6.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 22:04 . 2009-06-10 21:01	411136 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcxpv6.inf_amd64_neutral_f62ac4bd04e653d0\VSTBS26.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 22:04 . 2009-06-10 21:01	740864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcxhv6.inf_amd64_neutral_81ba64c5b6150dd3\VSTCNXT6.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 22:04 . 2009-06-10 21:01	287744 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcxhv6.inf_amd64_neutral_81ba64c5b6150dd3\VSTBS36.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 22:04 . 2009-06-10 21:01	411136 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcxhv6.inf_amd64_neutral_81ba64c5b6150dd3\VSTBS26.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 22:04 . 2009-06-10 21:01	292864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcxhv6.inf_amd64_neutral_81ba64c5b6150dd3\VSTAZL6.SYS
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:18	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr00a.inf_amd64_neutral_aa4f0850ff03674e\BrSerIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:18	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr008.inf_amd64_neutral_2cedaac353c381da\BrSerIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:18	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr007.inf_amd64_neutral_91d259640bad7d26\BrSerIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:18	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr006.inf_amd64_neutral_40c76453575b1208\BrSerIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:18	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr005.inf_amd64_neutral_d140721f97061bba\BrSerIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:18	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr004.inf_amd64_neutral_ccf1bc353e588fe1\BrSerIb.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:18	281088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmbr002.inf_amd64_neutral_ce2134188ab21f59\BrSerIb.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:04 . 2009-06-10 21:01	543744 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmagm64.inf_amd64_neutral_ef322a8cc2738a9b\ltmdm64.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	184704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\pci.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:48	122960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\machine.inf_amd64_neutral_a2f120466549d68b\NV_AGP.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	115776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\lsi_scsi.inf_amd64_neutral_cfbbf0b0b66ba280\lsi_scsi.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	106560 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\lsi_sas.inf_amd64_neutral_a4d6780f72cbd5b4\lsi_sas.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	114752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\lsi_fc.inf_amd64_neutral_a7088f3644ca646a\lsi_fc.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	105472 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\keyboard.inf_amd64_neutral_0684fdc43059f486\i8042prt.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2010-02-12 03:34	384552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\k57nd60a.inf_amd64_neutral_fc0d38b10633b2a0\k57nd60a.sys
+ 2010-12-02 05:36 . 2010-12-02 05:36	411688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\k57nd60a.inf_amd64_neutral_9e0754a35646a601\k57nd60a.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	273792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iscsi.inf_amd64_neutral_2ef24e9270d8b2a9\msiscsi.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-06-10 20:37	982196 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igkrng500.bin
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-06-10 20:37	139824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igfcg500.bin
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-06-10 20:37	417344 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igcompkrng500.bin
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	410496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iastorv.inf_amd64_neutral_668286aa35d55928\iaStorV.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	410496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iastorv.inf_amd64_neutral_0bcee2057afcc090\iaStorV.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2010-11-06 07:45	438808 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iastor.inf_amd64_neutral_05602dde0a28e7f4\iaStor.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2010-11-06 07:45	438808 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\iaahci.inf_amd64_neutral_710b330fb3531234\iaStor.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	736256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hpoa1ss.inf_amd64_neutral_8cae09a2238d64e0\hpotscl1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	732672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hpoa1sd.inf_amd64_neutral_caaa16c52c48f8ac\hpotscld.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	100864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hidbth.inf_amd64_neutral_8a1323fc68ad84af\hidbth.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	350208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hdaudio.inf_amd64_neutral_ce7bc199c85ae0a0\HdAudio.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	122368 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hdaudbus.inf_amd64_neutral_4b99fffee061ff26\hdaudbus.sys
+ 2011-09-23 05:32 . 2009-08-31 06:55	120064  c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\gkupro2d.inf_amd64_neutral_49555a3eb9f985eb\GKUPRO2D.sys
+ 2009-08-10 19:07 . 2009-08-10 19:07	119680 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\gemccid.inf_amd64_neutral_e455626fcdc46174\GemCCID.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:26	386048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\faxca003.inf_amd64_neutral_5b8c7c1dda79bef4\CNHF1UR.DLL
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-03-20 08:00	520192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\pdflib.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-18 08:00	101888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esxcwiad.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	126976 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esutwb.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	249856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\estwpmg.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	348160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esscncl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	139264 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esres.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	352359 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esmps.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esimgctl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2006-11-02 08:00	561152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esimfl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-02-07 08:00	188416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esfit.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2005-08-29 08:00	143360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esexf.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-01-29 08:00	454656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esdtr2.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2006-12-12 08:00	425984 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esdtr.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	135168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esdevif.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	188416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esdevcl.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-10 08:00	118784 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\escndv.exe
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	102400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\eptif.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	114688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\eppdf.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	155648 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\epjpg.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:36 . 2009-07-14 01:47	530496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\elxstor.inf_amd64_neutral_4263942b9dfe9077\elxstor.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	185856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ehstorcertdrv.inf_amd64_neutral_2e1cecffae9c899a\EhStorCertDrv.dll
+ 2007-05-08 18:08 . 2007-05-08 18:08	115200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EPUTY48B.EXE
+ 2007-05-08 18:08 . 2007-05-08 18:08	263680  c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EPUTY48B.DLL
+ 2007-03-06 14:27 . 2007-03-06 14:27	845496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EPUPDATE.EXE
+ 2007-03-06 11:09 . 2007-03-06 11:09	296448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EPSET32.DLL
+ 2006-12-08 10:04 . 2006-12-08 10:04	129536 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\EBPMONB.DLL
+ 2006-11-13 13:00 . 2006-11-13 13:00	148992 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_SKU64B.DLL
+ 2007-04-09 09:02 . 2007-04-09 09:02	209920 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_SIACSB.EXE
+ 2007-03-23 14:00 . 2007-03-23 14:00	213504 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_S8I0FB.EXE
+ 2007-03-23 14:00 . 2007-03-23 14:00	404992 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_S8B2FB.DLL
+ 2007-05-10 14:00 . 2007-05-10 14:00	885760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_S890FB.DLL
+ 2007-04-20 09:03 . 2007-04-20 09:03	729088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_S40SOB.DLL
+ 2007-01-11 12:02 . 2007-01-11 12:02	126464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_S40RPB.EXE
+ 2007-04-04 13:02 . 2007-04-04 13:02	186368 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_S40RNB.EXE
+ 2007-03-09 13:01 . 2007-03-09 13:01	197632 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_S40MTB.EXE
+ 2007-05-10 09:00 . 2007-05-10 09:00	510464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_H8B0FB.DLL
+ 2007-01-22 09:02 . 2007-01-22 09:02	155648 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_H5UIAB.DLL
+ 2007-02-03 02:59 . 2007-02-03 02:59	442528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GUPA20.EXE
+ 2007-01-23 12:00 . 2007-01-23 12:00	837120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GPUI04.DLL
+ 2006-10-31 12:00 . 2006-10-31 12:00	282112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GPPE06.EXE
+ 2006-11-20 19:06 . 2006-11-20 19:06	555520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GOKA02.DLL
+ 2007-04-11 13:00 . 2007-04-11 13:00	131584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GMAI30.DLL
+ 2007-04-27 12:00 . 2007-04-27 12:00	680448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GJB724.DLL
+ 2007-01-22 15:01 . 2007-01-22 15:01	741888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GI1CCE.DLL
+ 2007-03-12 15:01 . 2007-03-12 15:01	200192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GI0CCA.DLL
+ 2007-01-18 12:20 . 2007-01-18 12:20	460288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GHMM69.DLL
+ 2007-02-13 12:20 . 2007-02-13 12:20	174592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GHA750.DLL
+ 2007-03-06 09:06 . 2007-03-06 09:06	263168 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GEPE30.DLL
+ 2006-11-13 12:00 . 2006-11-13 12:00	578560 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GCON04.DLL
+ 2006-12-13 22:55 . 2006-12-13 22:55	536576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_DOKA02.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 00:00	145920 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\dot4.inf_amd64_neutral_b89cfac15ccb2fba\Dot4.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:39	138240 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\xlog.exe
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:39	290304 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\ditrace.exe
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	513024 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\dimaint.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	294400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\dicapi.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:31	209792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cxraptor_philipstuv1236d_ibv64.inf_amd64_neutral_b6a3e57df5bad299\cxraphd_IBV64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:31	183552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cxraptor_fm1236mk5_ibv64.inf_amd64_neutral_b81bec917adfaea5\cxraptor_IBV64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:31	183552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cxraptor_fm1216mk5_ibv64.inf_amd64_neutral_3eaae75b591bd148\cxraptor_IBV64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	124928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cxfalpal_ibv64.inf_amd64_neutral_4c42ac5f00413365\cxfalcon_IBV64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	124928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cxfalcon_ibv64.inf_amd64_neutral_d065aec3fcf4ec4e\cxfalcon_IBV64.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	147456 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\cdrom.inf_amd64_neutral_0b3d0d1942ab684b\cdrom.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:07	278528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\Oemdspif.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:08	120320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atitmm64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:08	356352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atipdlxx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:08	423424 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atipdl64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2010-08-27 20:33	332800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\ATIODE.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:33	306176 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atikmpag.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-03-01 00:30	233012 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiicdxx.dat
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:09	203776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiesrxx.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:09	480256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atieclxx.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:10 462848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\ATIDEMGX.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:12	795648 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\aticfx64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:13	676864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\aticfx32.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2009-05-11 23:35	118784 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atibtmon.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:13	151552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiapfxx.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:34	262144 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiadlxy.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:34	366080 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiadlxx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:55	278528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\Oemdspif.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:55	120320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atitmm64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:55	356352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atipdlxx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:55	423424 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atipdl64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2010-08-27 21:33	332800 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\ATIODE.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:20	300544 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atikmpag.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-02-02 00:01	227586 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiicdxx.dat
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:56	203776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiesrxx.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:57	480256 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atieclxx.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:57	462848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\ATIDEMGX.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:59	794624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\aticfx64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 06:00	680448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\aticfx32.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2009-05-12 00:35	118784 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atibtmon.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 06:00	143360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiapfxx.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:21	258048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiadlxy.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:21	360448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiadlxx.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 00:07	118784 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bthpan.inf_amd64_neutral_024281c0e4e954e2\bthpan.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_e54666f6a3e5af91\fsquirt.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	552448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_e54666f6a3e5af91\bthport.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	229376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_ca26c6da62d71ca8\fsquirt.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	552960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bth.inf_amd64_neutral_ca26c6da62d71ca8\bthport.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:19	286720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfport.inf_amd64_neutral_f41f35e5c21bc350\BrSerId.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	154112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\RSMGRSTR.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	168960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\BrmfcWia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	239104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcwia.inf_amd64_neutral_817b8835aed3d6b7\Brmf2wia.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	154112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmf.inf_amd64_neutral_67b5984f8e8ff717\RSMGRSTR.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:19	286720 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\brmfcmdm.inf_amd64_neutral_af49d2f3ffa12116\BrSerId.sys
+ 2011-09-30 21:54 . 2009-11-06 15:40	838136 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_4fe5017d5ec9e001\bcmwlhigh664.sys
+ 2010-09-03 17:40 . 2010-09-03 17:40	104960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\baspp.inf_amd64_neutral_9ea44ec9aea2e257\basp.sys
+ 2011-02-07 13:49 . 2011-02-07 13:49	411688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\b57nd60a.inf_amd64_neutral_88e2f308eec27c5c\b57nd60a.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2010-02-09 13:06	384040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\b57nd60a.inf_amd64_neutral_07a9fda999bfe505\b57nd60a.sys
+ 2011-02-07 13:38 . 2011-02-07 13:38	353320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\b57amd64.inf_amd64_neutral_30acb6a84f4f44b5\b57amd64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	694272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\fxusbase.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	696832 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\fus2base.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	893824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\fpcmbase.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	899328 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\fpcibase.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	213120 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\b1cbase.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	221696 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\avmenum.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	271360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\avmcoxp.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	292224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\averhbh826_noaverir_x64.inf_amd64_neutral_2fe3b14136d6e46d\AVerFx2hbtv64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	292224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\averfx2swtv_x64.inf_amd64_neutral_24a71cdaabc7f783\AVerFx2hbtv64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	292224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\averfx2swtv_noavin_x64.inf_amd64_neutral_86943dd17860e449\AVerFx2hbtv64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	292224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\averfx2hbtv_x64.inf_amd64_neutral_7216b6fb23536c40\AVerFx2hbtv64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	292224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\averfx2hbh826d_noaverir_x64.inf_amd64_neutral_da2ba9e8a30dad14\AVerFx2hbtv64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	422656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiriol6.inf_amd64_neutral_bde34ad5722cca75\atinavrr.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-03-30 20:46	114704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atihdw76.inf_amd64_neutral_c6faa7db316b9c74\AtihdW76.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:07 . 2010-11-17 15:04	115216 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atihdw76.inf_amd64_neutral_09ac73f71db6a162\AtihdW76.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	429952 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\angelu64.inf_amd64_neutral_3d6079dd78127f5e\AngelUsb.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	404352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\angel64.inf_amd64_neutral_6bed16c93db1ccf3\Angel.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	404352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\angel264.inf_amd64_neutral_04b54b6322607cce\Angel2.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:52	194128 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\amdsbs.inf_amd64_neutral_5cae6933bef20aa8\amdsbs.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	107904 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\amdsata.inf_amd64_neutral_67db50590108ebd9\amdsata.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	107904 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\amdsata.inf_amd64_neutral_5c3d0d1e97e99e10\amdsata.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	220288 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\af9035bda.inf_amd64_neutral_aa11aa34552d1d4d\AF9035BDA.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:52	182864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adpu320.inf_amd64_neutral_4ea3d42a9839982a\adpu320.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:52	339536 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adpahci.inf_amd64_neutral_b082e95ec9f8c3f9\adpahci.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:36 . 2009-07-14 01:52	491088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adp94xx.inf_amd64_neutral_4928c8870f6a1577\adp94xx.sys
+ 2010-10-25 20:13 . 2010-10-25 20:13	464272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adobepdfstd.inf_amd64_neutral_acc0f3a0beacec79\Amd64\ADUIGP.DLL
+ 2011-09-05 17:05 . 2011-09-05 17:05	464272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adobepdfstd.inf_amd64_neutral_23623ddba43f2e65\Amd64\ADUIGP.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	446464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\smwdmif.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	174592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\SFProc64.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	122880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\SFFXCPStr.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	163840 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\SFCTPL64.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	499200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\ADIHdAud.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2009-04-23 19:37	446464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\smwdmif.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-12-10 21:29	174592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\SFProc64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2008-12-10 04:44	122880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\SFFXCPStr.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2009-01-28 18:39	163840 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\SFCTPL64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2009-04-23 19:41	497152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\ADIHdAud.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	334208 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\acpi.inf_amd64_neutral_aed2e7a487803437\acpi.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	229888 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\1394.inf_amd64_neutral_0b11366838152a76\1394ohci.sys
+ 2009-07-14 05:31 . 2011-09-23 07:14	399360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\drvindex.dat
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	172544 c:\windows\system32\drivers\WUDFRd.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	112128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:45	654928 c:\windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:45	161872 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	360832 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vpcvmm.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	194944 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vpchbus.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	295808 c:\windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	363392 c:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	199552 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vmbus.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-13 23:38	129024 c:\windows\system32\drivers\videoprt.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	215936 c:\windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	184960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbvideo.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	325120 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	343040 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	100352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	109696 c:\windows\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:41	299520 c:\windows\system32\drivers\UMDF\WpdFs.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	328192 c:\windows\system32\drivers\udfs.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	125440 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tunnel.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	119296 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdx.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	189824 c:\windows\system32\drivers\storport.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	168448 c:\windows\system32\drivers\srvnet.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	410112 c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv2.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	467456 c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:48 . 2009-06-10 20:48	426496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\spsys.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	171392 c:\windows\system32\drivers\scsiport.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	103808 c:\windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	146432 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rmcast.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	213888 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	210944 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	165888 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	309248 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdbss.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	111104 c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	129536 c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:45	128592 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	230400 c:\windows\system32\drivers\portcls.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:51 . 2009-07-14 01:01	651264 c:\windows\system32\drivers\PEAuth.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:45	220752 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	184704 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	131584 c:\windows\system32\drivers\pacer.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 00:07	318976 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nwifi.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	166272 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	148352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:48	122960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\NV_AGP.SYS
+ 2010-11-21 07:16 . 2010-11-21 03:23	168448 c:\windows\system32\drivers\netvsc60.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	376192 c:\windows\system32\drivers\netio.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	261632 c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbt.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	164352 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	951680 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	366976 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msrpc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	273792 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	140672 c:\windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	128000 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
+ 2011-09-28 10:12 . 2011-07-09 02:46	288768 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	158208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	140800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	155008 c:\windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	284736 c:\windows\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-13 23:26	113152 c:\windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	115776 c:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	106560 c:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:48	114752 c:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	152960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	243712 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ks.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 00:09	120320 c:\windows\system32\drivers\irda.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:10 . 2009-07-14 00:10	116224 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	410496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2010-11-06 07:45	438808 c:\windows\system32\drivers\iaStor.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-13 23:19	105472 c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	753664 c:\windows\system32\drivers\http.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 00:06	100864 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	350208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	122368 c:\windows\system32\drivers\hdaudbus.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	288640 c:\windows\system32\drivers\FWPKCLNT.SYS
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	223248 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fvevol.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	289664 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fltMgr.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-13 23:23	204800 c:\windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:23 . 2009-07-13 23:23	195072 c:\windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:36 . 2009-07-14 01:47	530496 c:\windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	258048 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	982912 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:06 . 2009-07-14 01:01	116224 c:\windows\system32\drivers\drmk.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	102400 c:\windows\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	514560 c:\windows\system32\drivers\csc.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	459248 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cng.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	179072 c:\windows\system32\drivers\Classpnp.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	147456 c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	468480 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bxvbda.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:19	286720 c:\windows\system32\drivers\BrSerId.sys
+ 2010-10-19 00:49 . 2010-10-19 00:49	286288 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bnxcd64.sys
+ 2010-02-10 17:37 . 2010-09-03 17:40	104960 c:\windows\system32\drivers\basp.sys
+ 2011-02-07 13:49 . 2011-02-07 13:49	411688 c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57nd60a.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:33	306176 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atikmpag.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-03-30 20:46	114704 c:\windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	155520 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ataport.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:52	194128 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	107904 c:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	499200 c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:52	182864 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:52	339536 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:36 . 2009-07-14 01:52	491088 c:\windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2011-02-24 23:35	499200 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ADIHdAud.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	334208 c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	229888 c:\windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	399872 c:\windows\system32\dpx.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	162816 c:\windows\system32\dps.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	478208 c:\windows\system32\dpnet.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	313344 c:\windows\system32\dot3ui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	252416 c:\windows\system32\dot3svc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	103936 c:\windows\system32\dot3msm.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	280064 c:\windows\system32\dot3gpui.dll
+ 2011-07-12 18:34 . 2011-07-12 18:34	212840 c:\windows\system32\dnssdX.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	183296 c:\windows\system32\dnsrslvr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	104960 c:\windows\system32\dnshc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	118272 c:\windows\system32\dnscmmc.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	357888 c:\windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	221184 c:\windows\system32\dmvdsitf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	125952 c:\windows\system32\dmusic.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	119296 c:\windows\system32\dmsynth.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:40	135168 c:\windows\system32\dmrc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:26	372224 c:\windows\system32\dmdskres.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	282112 c:\windows\system32\dmdskmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	487424 c:\windows\system32\dmdlgs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:39	529408 c:\windows\system32\DisplaySwitch.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:39	159232 c:\windows\system32\dispdiag.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	471040 c:\windows\system32\Dism\WimProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	302080 c:\windows\system32\Dism\UnattendProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	444416 c:\windows\system32\Dism\TransmogProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	271360 c:\windows\system32\Dism\SmiProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	127488 c:\windows\system32\Dism\OSProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	216576 c:\windows\system32\Dism\MsiProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	107008 c:\windows\system32\Dism\LogProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	313344 c:\windows\system32\Dism\IntlProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:40	435712 c:\windows\system32\Dism\DmiProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:40	186368 c:\windows\system32\Dism\DismProv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	111616 c:\windows\system32\Dism\DismCorePS.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	289792 c:\windows\system32\Dism\DismCore.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:40	183296 c:\windows\system32\Dism\CompatProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	762368 c:\windows\system32\Dism\CbsProvider.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:30 . 2009-07-14 01:39	274944 c:\windows\system32\Dism.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	363520 c:\windows\system32\diskraid.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	166400 c:\windows\system32\diskpart.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	195584 c:\windows\system32\dinput8.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	173056 c:\windows\system32\dinput.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:40	504320 c:\windows\system32\difxapi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:39	116224 c:\windows\system32\diantz.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	114688 c:\windows\system32\dhcpsapi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	101888 c:\windows\system32\DHCPQEC.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	224256 c:\windows\system32\dhcpcore6.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	317952 c:\windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	606208 c:\windows\system32\dfrgui.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:40	528896 c:\windows\system32\devmgr.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	225280 c:\windows\system32\DevicePairingFolder.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	189952 c:\windows\system32\DevicePairing.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:39	111616 c:\windows\system32\DeviceDisplayObjectProvider.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	508928 c:\windows\system32\DeviceCenter.dll
+ 2011-09-23 05:28 . 2011-09-23 05:28	525544 c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	291328 c:\windows\system32\defragsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:36 . 2009-07-14 01:39	183296 c:\windows\system32\Defrag.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	233984 c:\windows\system32\defaultlocationcpl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:40	569344 c:\windows\system32\ddraw.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:39	881664 c:\windows\system32\dccw.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:40	147456 c:\windows\system32\dbnetlib.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	100864 c:\windows\system32\davclnt.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-05-26 18:41	276832 c:\windows\system32\d3dx11_43.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-09-05 00:29	285024 c:\windows\system32\d3dx11_42.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-05-26 18:41	511328 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_43.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-09-05 00:29	523088 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_42.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-03-09 22:27	520544 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_41.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-10-15 13:22	519000 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_40.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-07-10 18:00	540688 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_39.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-05-30 21:11	540688 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_38.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-02-06 06:07	529424 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_37.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-10-02 16:56	508264 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_36.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-07-20 01:14	508264 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_35.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-05-16 23:45	506728 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_34.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-03-15 23:57	506728 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_33.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-11-29 20:06	469264 c:\windows\system32\d3dx10.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	787968 c:\windows\system32\d3d11.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	573952 c:\windows\system32\d3d10level9.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:41 . 2009-07-14 01:40	280576 c:\windows\system32\d3d10core.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	321024 c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	197120 c:\windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	902656 c:\windows\system32\d2d1.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:39	322048 c:\windows\system32\cttune.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	498688 c:\windows\system32\cscui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	692224 c:\windows\system32\cscsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:39	156160 c:\windows\system32\cscript.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	240640 c:\windows\system32\cscobj.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	137216 c:\windows\system32\CscMig.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	130560 c:\windows\system32\cryptxml.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	177152 c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	138752 c:\windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	197120 c:\windows\system32\credui.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	961024 c:\windows\system32\CPFilters.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:39	114688 c:\windows\system32\control.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	112000 c:\windows\system32\consent.exe
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-06-24 05:25	338432 c:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
+ 2009-07-14 05:38 . 2011-09-23 07:02	262144 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\ntuser.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:12 . 2009-07-14 05:12	245760 c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\IETldCache\index.dat
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	897024 c:\windows\system32\comuid.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	303616 c:\windows\system32\comsnap.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	147456 c:\windows\system32\comrepl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:40 . 2009-07-14 01:40	302080 c:\windows\system32\compstui.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:48 . 2009-07-14 01:39	145920 c:\windows\system32\CompMgmtLauncher.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	594432 c:\windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	633856 c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	255488 c:\windows\system32\com\comadmin.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:38 . 2009-07-14 01:40	624640 c:\windows\system32\colorui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:40	189952 c:\windows\system32\COLORCNV.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:40	472064 c:\windows\system32\cmipnpinstall.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:40	525312 c:\windows\system32\cmdial32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	345088 c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	314368 c:\windows\system32\clusapi.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:40	102400 c:\windows\system32\cliconfg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:52	367696 c:\windows\system32\clfs.sys
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:38	216064 c:\windows\system32\cleanmgr.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	607744 c:\windows\system32\clbcatq.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:45 . 2009-07-14 01:40	211968 c:\windows\system32\cic.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	780008 c:\windows\system32\ci.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:38	165888 c:\windows\system32\charmap.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	207872 c:\windows\system32\cfgmgr32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	254976 c:\windows\system32\cewmdm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:38	326144 c:\windows\system32\certreq.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	297984 c:\windows\system32\CertEnrollUI.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	129024 c:\windows\system32\certCredProvider.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	460800 c:\windows\system32\certcli.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	144384 c:\windows\system32\cdd.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	525824 c:\windows\system32\catsrvut.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	472576 c:\windows\system32\catsrv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:38	918528 c:\windows\system32\calc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	139264 c:\windows\system32\cabview.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:25 . 2009-07-14 01:40	223744 c:\windows\system32\C_G18030.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	899584 c:\windows\system32\Bubbles.scr
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	136192 c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	518672 c:\windows\system32\Boot\winresume.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	605552 c:\windows\system32\Boot\winload.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	840192 c:\windows\system32\blackbox.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	232448 c:\windows\system32\bitsadmin.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	190976 c:\windows\system32\BioCredProv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	504320 c:\windows\system32\biocpl.dll
+ 2006-12-08 20:42 . 2008-12-09 22:46	155136 c:\windows\system32\bioapi100.dll
+ 2006-12-08 20:41 . 2008-12-09 22:46	239104 c:\windows\system32\bioapi_mds300.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	705024 c:\windows\system32\BFE.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:22 . 2009-07-14 01:40	100864 c:\windows\system32\bdesvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	298104 c:\windows\system32\bcryptprimitives.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:40	123904 c:\windows\system32\bcrypt.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	168448 c:\windows\system32\bcdsrv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	346112 c:\windows\system32\bcdedit.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	175616 c:\windows\system32\bcdboot.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:40	103424 c:\windows\system32\batt.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	749568 c:\windows\system32\batmeter.dll
+ 2011-09-23 05:30 . 2010-09-03 17:43	121344 c:\windows\system32\basp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	166784 c:\windows\system32\basecsp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	472064 c:\windows\system32\azroleui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	897536 c:\windows\system32\azroles.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	114688 c:\windows\system32\AxInstSv.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	108544 c:\windows\system32\avifil32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	135680 c:\windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayServices.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	189440 c:\windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayDriverLib.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	726528 c:\windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	136192 c:\windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayClassInstaller.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:00 . 2009-07-14 01:40	164352 c:\windows\system32\AuxiliaryDisplayApi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	155136 c:\windows\system32\autoplay.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	763904 c:\windows\system32\autofmt.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	793088 c:\windows\system32\autoconv.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	777728 c:\windows\system32\autochk.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	177664 c:\windows\system32\authz.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:01 . 2009-07-14 01:54	126976 c:\windows\system32\AuthFWWizFwk.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	304128 c:\windows\system32\AuthFWGP.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:08 . 2009-07-14 01:40	491520 c:\windows\system32\authfwcfg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	220672 c:\windows\system32\AuditNativeSnapIn.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:40	194048 c:\windows\system32\auditcse.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	679424 c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	296448 c:\windows\system32\AudioSes.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:05 . 2009-07-14 01:41	499712 c:\windows\system32\AUDIOKSE.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:18 . 2009-07-14 01:40	440832 c:\windows\system32\AudioEng.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	126464 c:\windows\system32\audiodg.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	367616 c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	158536 c:\windows\system32\atl100.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:08	120320 c:\windows\system32\atitmm64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-06-02 17:08	423424 c:\windows\system32\atipdl64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2010-08-27 21:33	332800 c:\windows\system32\ATIODE.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-03-01 00:30	233012 c:\windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:09	203776 c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:09	480256 c:\windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:10	462848 c:\windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-06-02 17:12	795648 c:\windows\system32\aticfx64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2009-05-12 00:35	118784 c:\windows\system32\atibtmon.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:13	151552 c:\windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:34	366080 c:\windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:40	243200 c:\windows\system32\apss.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	479232 c:\windows\system32\appmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:40	193536 c:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:40	312320 c:\windows\system32\AppIdPolicyEngineApi.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:38	146944 c:\windows\system32\appidpolicyconverter.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	342016 c:\windows\system32\apphelp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:40	273920 c:\windows\system32\apircl.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:51 . 2011-07-01 20:51	545792 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_zh-HK.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	545280 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_zh-CHT.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	544256 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_zh-CHS.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	600064 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_tr.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:51 . 2011-07-01 20:51	583168 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_th.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	594944 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_sv.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:51 . 2011-07-01 20:51	592896 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_sl.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:51 . 2011-07-01 20:51	593920 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_sk.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	642560 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_ru.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	611328 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_ro.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	608256 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_pt-PT.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	599040 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_pt-BR.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	608768 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_pl.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	588800 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_no.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	620544 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_nl.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	575488 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_ko.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	589312 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_ja.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	612352 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_it.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	605696 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_hu.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:51 . 2011-07-01 20:51	593920 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_hr.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	574976 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_he.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	617472 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_fr.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	593920 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_fi.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	614912 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_es.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	587264 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_en.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	615424 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_el.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:41 . 2011-07-01 20:41	622080 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_de.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	591360 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_da.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	601088 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_cs.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	584192 c:\windows\system32\AmRes_ar.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	122880 c:\windows\system32\aitagent.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	412160 c:\windows\system32\aepdu.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	424448 c:\windows\system32\aeinv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:40	160256 c:\windows\system32\advpack.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:41 . 2009-07-14 01:40	877056 c:\windows\system32\advapi32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:29 . 2009-07-14 01:41	222208 c:\windows\system32\AdvancedInstallers\OEMHelpIns.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	370176 c:\windows\system32\AdvancedInstallers\locdrv.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:40	170496 c:\windows\system32\AdvancedInstallers\CntrtextInstaller.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:27 . 2009-07-14 01:40	477696 c:\windows\system32\AdvancedInstallers\cmitrust.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	125952 c:\windows\system32\AdvancedInstallers\cmiadapter.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:19 . 2009-07-14 01:24	680448 c:\windows\system32\adtschema.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	326144 c:\windows\system32\adsnt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	108032 c:\windows\system32\adsmsext.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	236544 c:\windows\system32\adsldpc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	239104 c:\windows\system32\adsldp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	577024 c:\windows\system32\AdmTmpl.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	114176 c:\windows\system32\admparse.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	958464 c:\windows\system32\actxprxy.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:53 . 2009-07-14 01:40	267776 c:\windows\system32\activeds.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	213504 c:\windows\system32\ActionQueue.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	549888 c:\windows\system32\ActionCenterCPL.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	780800 c:\windows\system32\ActionCenter.dll
+ 2011-02-04 05:42 . 2011-02-04 05:42	432864 c:\windows\system32\AcSignOpt.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:40	154112 c:\windows\system32\aclui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	158720 c:\windows\system32\aaclient.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-15 08:00	1028096 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esui.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2006-08-01 08:00	1658880 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\esimgdet.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	3575808 c:\windows\twain_32\escndv\es0081\escires.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1202176 c:\windows\SysWOW64\Speech\Common\sapi.dll
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760  c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CUR.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1CUP.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BUR.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\SysWOW64\SCDRV\SF1BUP.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	8826880 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\wet.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-06-10 21:44	1445052 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\SFLISTXP.dat
+ 2009-06-10 21:44 . 2009-06-10 21:44	2119152 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\SFLISTW7.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:17 . 2009-06-10 21:44	3225610 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\SFLISTLH.dat
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	5766144 c:\windows\SysWOW64\migwiz\migcore.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:07	7392768 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMETC10\applets\MSHWCHTRIME.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:07	7390208 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\imekr8\applets\mshwkorrIME.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1013760 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPTIP.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:26 . 2009-07-14 01:15	1300480 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\imjpcus.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:47 . 2009-07-14 01:07	7378432 c:\windows\SysWOW64\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\mshwjpnrIME.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	1617920 c:\windows\SysWOW64\en\AuthFWSnapIn.Resources.dll
+ 2009-07-14 04:54 . 2012-01-06 02:54	1146880 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\index.dat
+ 2011-12-07 08:04 . 2011-12-07 08:04	5495296 c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Flash Player\NativeCache\4C35D13E7986AF668024429FA6710AC1\3e4521e6\adobecp-300592-1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:42 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1576448 c:\windows\system32\xpssvcs.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3008000 c:\windows\system32\xpsservices.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:47 . 2009-07-14 01:39	4835840 c:\windows\system32\xpsrchvw.exe
+ 2011-09-28 10:12 . 2011-03-12 12:08	1465344 c:\windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:53 . 2011-07-01 20:53	1664000 c:\windows\system32\WvTilesCredProv.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	2293248 c:\windows\system32\WvCredProv.dll
+ 2011-07-01 20:54 . 2011-07-01 20:54	3510784 c:\windows\system32\wvauth.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2621952 c:\windows\system32\wucltux.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2420736 c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2018304 c:\windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1495552 c:\windows\system32\wsecedit.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2543616 c:\windows\system32\wpdshext.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:23 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1955328 c:\windows\system32\WMVENCOD.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1888256 c:\windows\system32\WMVDECOD.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3027968 c:\windows\system32\WMVCORE.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1575424 c:\windows\system32\WMSPDMOE.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	1024512 c:\windows\system32\wmpmde.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2072576 c:\windows\system32\WMPEncEn.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1243136 c:\windows\system32\WMNetMgr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1393152 c:\windows\system32\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1153024 c:\windows\system32\WMADMOE.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1232896 c:\windows\system32\WMADMOD.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1441280 c:\windows\system32\wlanpref.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3957760 c:\windows\system32\WinSAT.exe
+ 2012-01-06 02:54 . 2011-11-04 01:44	1390080 c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1190400 c:\windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1646080 c:\windows\system32\wevtsvc.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1281024 c:\windows\system32\werconcpl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1158656 c:\windows\system32\webservices.dll
+ 2010-06-09 13:11 . 2010-06-09 13:11	1721576 c:\windows\system32\WdfCoInstaller01009.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1363968 c:\windows\system32\wdc.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:09 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1098240 c:\windows\system32\wcnwiz.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	1504256 c:\windows\system32\wbengine.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1225216 c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	2058240 c:\windows\system32\wbem\cimwin32.dll
+ 2011-09-29 10:30 . 2011-09-29 10:09	1255736 c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1600512 c:\windows\system32\VSSVC.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1753088 c:\windows\system32\vssapi.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	2264064 c:\windows\system32\VPCWizard.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	1369600 c:\windows\system32\VPCSettings.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	4514816 c:\windows\system32\vpc.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	1210368 c:\windows\system32\VMWindow.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1098240 c:\windows\system32\Vault.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:39	1402880 c:\windows\system32\Utilman.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1008128 c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
+ 2011-05-10 15:06 . 2011-05-10 15:06	4517664 c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:54 . 2011-11-04 01:46	1345536 c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1164800 c:\windows\system32\UIRibbonRes.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	3860992 c:\windows\system32\UIRibbon.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3047424 c:\windows\system32\UIHub.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	2315776 c:\windows\system32\tquery.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	2851840 c:\windows\system32\themeui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	2193920 c:\windows\system32\themecpl.dll
+ 2011-05-13 00:26 . 2011-05-13 00:27	1037312 c:\windows\system32\tcg15.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1197056 c:\windows\system32\taskschd.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1743360 c:\windows\system32\sysmain.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2262528 c:\windows\system32\SyncCenter.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:33	8338432 c:\windows\system32\spwizimg.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	3524608 c:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1082880 c:\windows\system32\sppobjs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:52 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1203712 c:\windows\system32\sppcext.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:10 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1576448 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\XpsSvcs.dll
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CUR.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1CUP.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BUR.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\SF1BUP.DLL
+ 2011-09-28 20:57 . 2009-06-22 16:14	4194304 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\cdintf400.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:42 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1576448 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\XpsSvcs.dll
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CUR.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1CUP.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BUR.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\SF1BUP.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:03 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1402880 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\JNWDRV.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2010-11-21 03:23	6566400 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\FXSRES.DLL
+ 2007-05-11 14:00 . 2007-05-11 14:00	1669632 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_IUICCFA.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 12:20 . 2007-03-30 12:20	1481728 c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\E_ISR0CFA.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:39	4942848 c:\windows\system32


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Third and Final Part...

\Speech\SpeechUX\SpeechUXTutorial.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1126912 c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\SpeechUX.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	8289280 c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\en-US\SpeechUXRes.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	8553472 c:\windows\system32\Speech\SpeechUX\en-gb\SpeechUXRes.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:35 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1065984 c:\windows\system32\Speech\Engines\SR\spsreng.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1435648 c:\windows\system32\Speech\Common\sapi.dll
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760 c:\windows\system32\SF1CUR.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\system32\SF1CUP.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760 c:\windows\system32\SF1BUR.DLL
+ 2011-10-01 02:02 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\system32\SF1BUP.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1900544 c:\windows\system32\setupapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	2250752 c:\windows\system32\SensorsCpl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	1120768 c:\windows\system32\sdengin2.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	1264640 c:\windows\system32\sdclt.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1110016 c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	1118720 c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1219584 c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1031680 c:\windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1556992 c:\windows\system32\RacEngn.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2055680 c:\windows\system32\Query.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1572352 c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1212416 c:\windows\system32\propsys.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1050624 c:\windows\system32\printui.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:31	1165664 c:\windows\system32\PresentationNative_v0300.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1808384 c:\windows\system32\pnidui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1389056 c:\windows\system32\pla.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:05 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1439232 c:\windows\system32\pidgenx.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1361920 c:\windows\system32\PeerDistSvc.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1039872 c:\windows\system32\opengl32.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1911808 c:\windows\system32\OpcServices.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2199040 c:\windows\system32\oobe\winsetup.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:29 . 2009-07-14 01:33	3051008 c:\windows\system32\oobe\W32UIImg.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1002496 c:\windows\system32\oobe\unbcl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1161728 c:\windows\system32\oobe\msoobeui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1080320 c:\windows\system32\onexui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	2086912 c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:42 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1336832 c:\windows\system32\ogldrv.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-06-23 05:43	5561216 c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1731936 c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:32 . 2009-07-14 01:31	5071872 c:\windows\system32\NlsModels0011.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	6917120 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0c1a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	7042560 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons081a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	5031936 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0816.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	5090816 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0416.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	4616192 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0414.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1972736 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons004e.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	4093440 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons004c.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1702912 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons004b.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	3419136 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons004a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1558016 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0049.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1411072 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0047.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1808896 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0046.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1793536 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0045.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	4045824 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons003e.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1782272 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0039.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	6224896 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0027.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	5791232 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0026.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	7964672 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0024.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	5499904 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0022.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	2136064 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0021.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1236992 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0020.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	6346240 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons001d.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	6585856 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons001b.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	6014976 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons001a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	6781440 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0019.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	3331072 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0018.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	4981248 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0013.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	2466816 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0011.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	4175872 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0010.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	5654528 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons000f.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1722368 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons000d.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	6237696 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons000c.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	9892864 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons000a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	2628608 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0009.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	1452544 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0003.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	4164096 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0002.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0c1a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData081a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	4636160 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0816.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	4636672 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0416.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	4635648 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0414.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData004e.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData004c.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData004b.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData004a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0049.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0047.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0046.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0045.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1921536 c:\windows\system32\NlsData003e.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0039.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1921536 c:\windows\system32\NlsData002a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2095104 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0027.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0026.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0024.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1921536 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0022.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1921536 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0021.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3231232 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0020.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	4637184 c:\windows\system32\NlsData001d.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData001b.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData001a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:34 . 2009-07-14 01:41	4625920 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0019.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0018.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3604992 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0013.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:30 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2777600 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0011.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	4636672 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0010.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData000f.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2491904 c:\windows\system32\NlsData000d.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2413056 c:\windows\system32\NlsData000c.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:32 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9772544 c:\windows\system32\NlsData000a.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	6270976 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0009.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2137600 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0007.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0003.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2093568 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0002.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2725888 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0001.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:31 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1623552 c:\windows\system32\NlsData0000.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2146816 c:\windows\system32\networkmap.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1672704 c:\windows\system32\networkexplorer.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	2652160 c:\windows\system32\netshell.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:12 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1136640 c:\windows\system32\NetProjW.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1689600 c:\windows\system32\netcenter.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1326080 c:\windows\system32\NaturalLanguage6.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1077248 c:\windows\system32\Narrator.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2004480 c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1881088 c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3650560 c:\windows\system32\MSVidCtl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3715584 c:\windows\system32\mstscax.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1116672 c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	2223616 c:\windows\system32\mssrch.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:58 . 2009-07-14 01:39	6676480 c:\windows\system32\mspaint.exe
+ 2009-06-10 21:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2643456 c:\windows\system32\msmpeg2vdec.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:25 . 2010-11-21 03:25	1160192 c:\windows\system32\MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
+ 2009-06-10 21:01 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1307136 c:\windows\system32\msmpeg2adec.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3211776 c:\windows\system32\msi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1509888 c:\windows\system32\msdtctm.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:32 . 2009-07-14 01:39	1076736 c:\windows\system32\msdt.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:40 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1067008 c:\windows\system32\msctf.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:19 . 2009-07-14 01:29	9053696 c:\windows\system32\mmres.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	3205120 c:\windows\system32\mmcndmgr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:49 . 2009-07-14 01:39	2144256 c:\windows\system32\mmc.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1002496 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\unbcl.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-06-10 21:05	1445052 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\SFLISTXP.dat
+ 2009-06-10 21:05 . 2009-06-10 21:05	2119152 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\SFLISTW7.dat
+ 2009-07-13 23:28 . 2009-06-10 21:05	3225610 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\SFLISTLH.dat
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1205760 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\migstore.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	8032768 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\migcore.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	1359872 c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	1395712 c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	5523280 c:\windows\system32\mfc100u.dll
+ 2011-01-07 22:02 . 2011-01-07 22:02	5493576 c:\windows\system32\mfc100.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	4120064 c:\windows\system32\mf.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1009152 c:\windows\system32\mcmde.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1447936 c:\windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
+ 2011-09-28 10:11 . 2011-07-16 05:37	1162752 c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:54 . 2011-11-04 01:53	2309120 c:\windows\system32\jscript9.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:29	7392768 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMETC10\applets\MSHWCHTRIME.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:29	7390208 c:\windows\system32\IME\imekr8\applets\mshwkorrIME.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1242112 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\IMJPTIP.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 23:39 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1334784 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\imjpcus.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:02 . 2009-07-14 01:29	7378432 c:\windows\system32\IME\IMEJP10\APPLETS\mshwjpnrIME.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1244160 c:\windows\system32\imapi2fs.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:54 . 2011-11-04 01:36	2144256 c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:04 . 2011-09-23 07:04	3695416 c:\windows\system32\ieapfltr.dat
+ 2009-07-14 01:01 . 2009-06-10 20:30	1380672 c:\windows\system32\icardagt.exe
+ 2009-07-13 23:54 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1000960 c:\windows\system32\gpedit.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:56 . 2009-07-14 01:27	4240384 c:\windows\system32\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2746880 c:\windows\system32\gameux.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	1139200 c:\windows\system32\FntCache.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1866240 c:\windows\system32\ExplorerFrame.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	2565632 c:\windows\system32\esent.dll
+ 2010-11-21 07:06 . 2010-11-21 07:06	1617920 c:\windows\system32\en\AuthFWSnapIn.Resources.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1457664 c:\windows\system32\DxpTaskSync.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	1544192 c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1632256 c:\windows\system32\dwmcore.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:21 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1200640 c:\windows\system32\drmv2clt.dll
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:32	5898752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\xcbdav.inf_amd64_neutral_cf80e4da1c95e6e2\xchalVx64.sys
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1195008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wpdmtp.inf_amd64_neutral_28f06ca2e38e8979\WpdMtpDr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1052160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx004.inf_amd64_neutral_0a3a62ae6ed43127\lxa3comc.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1052160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wialx003.inf_amd64_neutral_db618863f9347f9a\lxa2comc.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1393152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\wdmaudio.inf_amd64_neutral_423894ded0ba8fdf\WMALFXGFXDSP.dll
+ 2011-05-10 15:06 . 2011-05-10 15:06	4517664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\usbaapl64.inf_amd64_neutral_d7a1a1654f22581c\usbaaplrc.dll
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CUR.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1cmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_5bef72af17e0bb89\SF1CUP.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	2933760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BUR.DLL
+ 2009-05-08 00:07 . 2009-05-08 00:07	1005056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\sf1bmenu.inf_amd64_neutral_d11584d8bb0e5038\SF1BUP.DLL
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:45	1524816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ql2300.inf_amd64_neutral_ca8487daf77ff7cb\ql2300.sys
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1275392 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnrc00c.inf_amd64_neutral_53a58f4fd7d88575\Amd64\RIPSUI7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1259008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnrc00a.inf_amd64_neutral_565c5d04cc520c48\Amd64\RIAUI27.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1259008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnrc00a.inf_amd64_neutral_565c5d04cc520c48\Amd64\RIAUI17.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	6566400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnms002.inf_amd64_neutral_d834e48846616289\Amd64\FXSRES.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1115136 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfvew73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1591808 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfuiw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	1058816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpfstw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1667072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpf4400t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1858048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpf3rw73.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1667072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpd2600t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1674752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpc4600t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1633792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hpc309at.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1674752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hp8500nt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1674752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hp8500gt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1674752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hp8500at.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1674752 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hp8000at.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1667584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hp6500nt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1667584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hp6500at.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1667584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hp6000nt.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1667584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp005.inf_amd64_neutral_914d6c300207814f\Amd64\hp6000at.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3498496 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpzurw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1473536 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpzuiw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	1063936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpzstw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1832448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpz3rw72.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1416192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpd7500t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1416192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpD5400t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1422336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpc6300t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1416704 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpc5500t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1416192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpc5300t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1412096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpc4500t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1423360 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp004.inf_amd64_neutral_53f688945cfc24cc\Amd64\hpb8500t.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	1176064 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpzurw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3506176 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\HPZUIW71.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	6061568 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\HPZSTW71.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	7067136 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpzlaw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2074624 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp003.inf_amd64_neutral_4480210763997eb4\Amd64\hpz3rw71.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2484736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZUIWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	3447808 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZSTWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1486848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZLSWN7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	4998656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZLAwn7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1485824 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZ3Rwn7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1532928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPZ3Awn7.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:41	5274112 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnhp002.inf_amd64_neutral_04d05d1f6a90ea24\Amd64\HPFIGLHN.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:27	1711616 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00l.inf_amd64_neutral_f1fa021d2221e2c7\Amd64\EP0LGR00.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1471488 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00g.inf_amd64_neutral_2926840e245f88f6\Amd64\EP0NRE8D.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3291136 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00g.inf_amd64_neutral_2926840e245f88f6\Amd64\EP0NOE10.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1398272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00f.inf_amd64_neutral_a5f6001b957bd7e0\Amd64\EP0NRE8C.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3121664 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00f.inf_amd64_neutral_a5f6001b957bd7e0\Amd64\EP0NOE09.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1899520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00e.inf_amd64_neutral_edc631ff41a34218\Amd64\EP0NOE20.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	4653056 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00d.inf_amd64_neutral_dd61103f3a2743d4\Amd64\EP0NRE8H.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3223552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00d.inf_amd64_neutral_dd61103f3a2743d4\Amd64\EP0NOE17.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3214848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00d.inf_amd64_neutral_dd61103f3a2743d4\Amd64\EP0NOE12.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1332736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00c.inf_amd64_neutral_f0d9ddf52f04765c\Amd64\EP0NRE8T.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	2815488 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00c.inf_amd64_neutral_f0d9ddf52f04765c\Amd64\EP0NOE02.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1007616 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NRE9C.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1158656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NRE9A.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:40	4642816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NRE8M.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1536000 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NRE8L.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3420160 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NOE18.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3237376 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00b.inf_amd64_neutral_2e6b718b2b177506\Amd64\EP0NOE14.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	2379776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NUI60.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1632768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NREUJ.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	2166784 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NRA8G.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3022336 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NOE04.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	2799616 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep00a.inf_amd64_neutral_92a4c727cdf4c2f7\Amd64\EP0NOE03.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1878528 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnep003.inf_amd64_neutral_92ed2d842e0dd4ea\Amd64\EP0LB03B.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:26	9625088 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBUR4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	2809856 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBUI4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:26	1854464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBSR4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1599488 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBPC4_2.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:26	4047872 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00z.inf_amd64_neutral_27f402ce616c3ebc\Amd64\CNBLR4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:26	6068224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBUR.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1936384 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBUI3.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:26	1598976 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBSR.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:25	2135040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00x.inf_amd64_neutral_eb0842aa932d01ee\Amd64\CNBLR.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00h.inf_amd64_neutral_96a8e38189e54d71\Amd64\CNBP_288.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:20 . 2009-07-14 01:40	2775040 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBXUI4.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1085440 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00g.inf_amd64_neutral_6f76b14b2912fa55\Amd64\CNBP_281.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBP_300.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBP_298.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBP_297.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBP_295.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00e.inf_amd64_neutral_651eeed98428be5e\Amd64\CNBP_294.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1967104 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBMR310.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	2899968 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBMR285.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1724416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00d.inf_amd64_neutral_0600b2ba575729f4\Amd64\CNBMR284.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBP_332.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1724416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00b.inf_amd64_neutral_4412894f52d39895\Amd64\CNBMR284.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBP_327.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBP_326.DLL
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:30	1026048 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\prnca00a.inf_amd64_neutral_d64d696193e69d7b\Amd64\CNBP_325.DLL
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1512832 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph6xib64c1.inf_amd64_neutral_68c99681343e9b68\Ph6xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1512832 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph6xib64c0.inf_amd64_neutral_a43df8f7441e1c61\Ph6xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc9.inf_amd64_neutral_ff3a566e4b6ba035\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc8.inf_amd64_neutral_c93e7023ef90e637\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc7.inf_amd64_neutral_348f512722c79525\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc6.inf_amd64_neutral_2818f7b3b62bdd39\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc5.inf_amd64_neutral_2270382453de2dbb\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc4.inf_amd64_neutral_310871d800afa82a\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc3.inf_amd64_neutral_1da6abc36a79974f\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc2.inf_amd64_neutral_7621f5d62d77f42e\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc12.inf_amd64_neutral_ff7295ba5a46d63f\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc11.inf_amd64_neutral_bb18e5f134c40c68\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc10.inf_amd64_neutral_2c5d0c618dbfaf2a\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc1.inf_amd64_neutral_662220c3016bb4d0\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:32 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1627520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ph3xibc0.inf_amd64_neutral_c24bcc939e6dfc23\Ph3xIB64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	4326912 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_lh.inf_amd64_neutral_bc69f20e3115af59\nvwgf2umx.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3128320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_lh.inf_amd64_neutral_bc69f20e3115af59\nvwgf2um.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	9443840 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_lh.inf_amd64_neutral_bc69f20e3115af59\nvd3dumx.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:41	7592960 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_lh.inf_amd64_neutral_bc69f20e3115af59\nvd3dum.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1576448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\XPSSVCS.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1058304 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PCL5URES.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1057792 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_amd64_neutral_4616c3de1949be6d\Amd64\PCL5ERES.DLL
+ 2009-06-10 20:35 . 2009-06-10 20:35	5434368 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netw5v64.inf_amd64_neutral_a6b778ba802632cc\netw5v64.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	3286016 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netevbda.inf_amd64_neutral_bab421df9c31cc81\evbda.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	1311232 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netbc664.inf_amd64_neutral_673d3dfb961e9b17\BCMWL664.SYS
+ 2009-06-20 02:09 . 2009-06-20 02:09	1394688 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netathrx.inf_amd64_neutral_905772087ff288af\athrx.sys
+ 2011-04-08 21:59 . 2011-04-08 21:59	1721576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\netaapl64.inf_amd64_neutral_e3cf0d2001785b18\wdfcoinstaller01009.dll
+ 2009-06-10 21:01 . 2009-06-10 21:01	1227776 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmmot64.inf_amd64_neutral_1abbad2f29c8fa08\SmSerl64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:04 . 2009-06-10 21:01	1485312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcxpv6.inf_amd64_neutral_f62ac4bd04e653d0\VSTDPV6.SYS
+ 2009-07-13 22:04 . 2009-06-10 21:01	1485312 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmcxhv6.inf_amd64_neutral_81ba64c5b6150dd3\VSTDPV6.SYS
+ 2009-06-10 21:01 . 2009-06-10 21:01	1146880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\mdmags64.inf_amd64_neutral_e68956e24e287714\agrsm64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-06-10 20:37	1498564 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igkrng400.bin
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	5437952 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igdumd64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3805184 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igdumd32.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-06-10 20:37	6108416 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igdkmd64.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	3451904 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igd10umd64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:41	2531328 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\igdlh.inf_amd64_neutral_54a12b57f547d08e\igd10umd32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1303552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hpoa1ss.inf_amd64_neutral_8cae09a2238d64e0\hpowiav1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:18 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1303552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hpoa1so.inf_amd64_neutral_4f1a3f1015001339\hpowiav1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:17 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1708032 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hpoa1so.inf_amd64_neutral_4f1a3f1015001339\hpotiop1.dll
+ 2009-07-14 01:19 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1252864 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hpoa1sd.inf_amd64_neutral_caaa16c52c48f8ac\hpowiad1.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:31 . 2009-06-10 20:31	1192448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hcw85b64.inf_amd64_neutral_22b436d5d06ab017\HCW85BDA.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1643520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hcw72b64.inf_amd64_neutral_023772237d3a4ade\hcw72DTV.sys
+ 2009-07-13 22:53 . 2009-06-10 20:32	1649024 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\hcw72b64.inf_amd64_neutral_023772237d3a4ade\hcw72ATV.sys
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-05-15 08:00	1028096 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esui.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2006-08-01 08:00	1658880 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\esimgdet.dll
+ 2011-11-14 19:38 . 2007-04-17 08:00	3575808 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\es81.inf_amd64_neutral_db998cd6be6209a2\escires.dll
+ 2007-05-11 14:00 . 2007-05-11 14:00	1669632 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GU3CDE.DLL
+ 2007-03-30 12:20 . 2007-03-30 12:20	1481728 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\e_gf1cfa.inf_amd64_neutral_d76dd5261e588505\E_GSC0DE.DLL
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	1297122 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\dspcli.bin
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	1544192 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\divacx64.inf_amd64_neutral_fa0f82f024789743\dicowan.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:47	4056576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiumdva.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:56	1923584 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiumdmv.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:46	4286464 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiumdag.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:57	1222656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiumd6v.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:56	3868672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiumd6a.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:40	5440512 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atiumd64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 18:02	9320448 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atikmdag.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:56	4951552 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atidxx64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:05	4161536 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atidxx32.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:53	7768064 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\aticaldd64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:49	6389760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\aticaldd.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:06	3471872  c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiumdva.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:14	1912832 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiumdmv.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:33	4294656 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiumdag.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:14	1208320 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiumd6v.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:14	3239936 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiumd6a.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:27	5438976 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atiumd64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 09:03	9259520 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atikmdag.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:43	5044224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atidxx64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:51	4277760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atidxx32.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:37	7025152 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\aticaldd64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 05:36	5619200 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\aticaldd.dll
+ 2011-09-30 21:54 . 2009-11-06 15:31	1436920 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_4fe5017d5ec9e001\WdfCoInstaller0100964.dll
+ 2011-09-30 21:54 . 2009-11-06 15:34	3552768 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_4fe5017d5ec9e001\bcmihvui64.dll
+ 2011-09-30 21:54 . 2009-11-06 15:34	3888128 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_4fe5017d5ec9e001\bcmihvsrv64.dll
+ 2010-06-09 13:11 . 2010-06-09 13:11	1721576 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_0a0bdc44d6d79ff2\WdfCoInstaller0100964.dll
+ 2010-10-13 12:12 . 2010-10-13 12:12	1244224 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_0a0bdc44d6d79ff2\bcmwlhigh664.sys
+ 2010-10-13 11:19 . 2010-10-13 11:19	3566592 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_0a0bdc44d6d79ff2\bcmihvui64.dll
+ 2010-10-13 11:19 . 2010-10-13 11:19	3900928 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\bcmwlhigh6.inf_amd64_neutral_0a0bdc44d6d79ff2\bcmihvsrv64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	1210684 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\c4.bin
+ 2009-07-13 21:53 . 2009-06-10 20:36	1164816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\avmx64c.inf_amd64_neutral_8ebb15bf548db022\c2.bin
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	4772352 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atiumdva.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	4030976 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atiumdag.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	4763136 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atiumd6a.dll
+ 2009-06-10 20:36 . 2009-07-14 01:40	5492736 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atiumd64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-13 21:59	5020672 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atikmdag.sys
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3115008 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atidxx64.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-07-14 01:40	2342400 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\atiilhag.inf_amd64_neutral_0a660e899f5038a2\atidxx32.dll
+ 2011-09-28 00:09 . 2011-02-24 23:35	1314816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_8fe5b2676c9112ab\smax4pnp.exe
+ 2011-09-23 07:05 . 2009-04-23 19:37	1314816 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\adihdaud.inf_amd64_neutral_4f5b9b8e06c958f9\smax4pnp.exe
+ 2009-07-14 00:22 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1195008 c:\windows\system32\drivers\UMDF\WpdMtpDr.dll
+ 2011-11-09 16:46 . 2011-09-29 16:29	1923952 c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:37 . 2009-07-14 01:45	1524816 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
+ 2011-09-23 07:14 . 2011-09-23 07:14	1659776 c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
+ 2009-06-10 20:34 . 2009-06-10 20:34	3286016 c:\windows\system32\drivers\evbda.sys
+ 2010-10-13 12:12 . 2010-10-13 12:12	1244224 c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcmwlhigh664.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 18:02	9320448 c:\windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1066496 c:\windows\system32\Display.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:55 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1502208 c:\windows\system32\diskcopy.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1340416 c:\windows\system32\diagperf.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1202176 c:\windows\system32\DiagCpl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1942856 c:\windows\system32\dfshim.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:37 . 2009-07-14 01:40	6281216 c:\windows\system32\DDORes.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1087488 c:\windows\system32\dbghelp.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3391488 c:\windows\system32\dbgeng.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-05-26 18:41	2401112 c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_43.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-09-05 00:29	2475352 c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_42.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-03-09 22:27	5425496 c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_41.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-10-15 13:22	5631312 c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_40.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-07-10 18:00	4992520 c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_39.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-05-30 21:11	4991496 c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_38.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-03-05 22:56	4910088 c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_37.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-10-12 22:14	5081608 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_36.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-07-20 01:14	5073256 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_35.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-05-16 23:45	4496232 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_34.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-03-12 23:42	4494184 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_33.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-11-29 20:06	4398360 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_32.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-09-28 23:05	3977496 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_31.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-03-31 19:41	3927248 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_30.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2006-02-03 15:43	3830992 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_29.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2005-12-06 01:09	3815120 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_28.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2005-07-23 02:59	3807440 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_27.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2005-05-26 22:34	3767504 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_26.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2005-03-19 00:19	3823312 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_25.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2005-02-06 02:45	3544272 c:\windows\system32\d3dx9_24.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-05-26 18:41	1907552 c:\windows\system32\d3dcsx_43.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-09-05 00:29	5554512 c:\windows\system32\d3dcsx_42.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2010-05-26 18:41	2526056 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_43.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-09-05 00:29	2582888 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_42.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2009-03-09 22:27	2430312 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_41.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-10-15 13:22	2605920 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_40.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-07-10 18:00	1942552 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_39.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-05-30 21:11	1941528 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_38.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2008-03-05 22:56	1860120 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_37.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-10-12 22:14	2006552 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_36.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-07-20 01:14	1985904 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_35.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-05-16 23:45	1401200 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_34.dll
+ 2011-09-28 15:29 . 2007-03-12 23:42	1400176 c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_33.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2067456 c:\windows\system32\d3d9.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1838080 c:\windows\system32\d3d10warp.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:46 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1267712 c:\windows\system32\d3d10.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1065984 c:\windows\system32\cryptui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1456128 c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:07 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1393152 c:\windows\system32\connect.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:01 . 2009-07-14 01:40	1735680 c:\windows\system32\comsvcs.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:59 . 2009-07-14 01:26	1297408 c:\windows\system32\comres.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:27 . 2009-07-14 01:41	6100480 c:\windows\system32\chtbrkr.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:28 . 2009-07-14 01:41	1675776 c:\windows\system32\chsbrkr.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:50 . 2009-07-14 01:38	1175552 c:\windows\system32\certutil.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1796096 c:\windows\system32\certmgr.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	1975296 c:\windows\system32\CertEnroll.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1133568 c:\windows\system32\cdosys.dll
+ 2009-09-29 23:06 . 2009-09-29 23:06	1369600 c:\windows\system32\bsgui.dll
+ 2009-09-29 22:59 . 2009-09-29 22:59	3101696 c:\windows\system32\bsapi.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	2217856 c:\windows\system32\bootres.dll
+ 2010-10-13 11:19 . 2010-10-13 11:19	3566592 c:\windows\system32\bcmihvui64.dll
+ 2010-10-13 11:19 . 2010-10-13 11:19	3900928 c:\windows\system32\bcmihvsrv64.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:23 . 2010-11-21 03:23	1927680 c:\windows\system32\authui.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	5066752 c:\windows\system32\AuthFWSnapin.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:57	1222656 c:\windows\system32\atiumd6v.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:56	3868672 c:\windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:40	5440512 c:\windows\system32\atiumd64.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-06-02 16:56	4951552 c:\windows\system32\atidxx64.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 16:53	7768064 c:\windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:30 . 2009-07-14 01:40	2134528 c:\windows\system32\apds.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:31 . 2009-07-14 01:40	3739136 c:\windows\system32\AdvancedInstallers\cmiv2.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	3745792 c:\windows\system32\accessibilitycpl.dll
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	12625920 c:\windows\system32\wmploc.DLL
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	14633472 c:\windows\system32\wmp.dll
+ 2009-07-14 02:34 . 2012-01-06 03:04	10223616 c:\windows\system32\SMI\Store\Machine\schema.dat
+ 2012-01-06 03:00 . 2011-08-30 05:25	14173184 c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:33 . 2009-07-14 01:31	12038656 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0007.dll
+ 2009-07-14 00:32 . 2009-07-14 01:31	11722752 c:\windows\system32\NlsLexicons0001.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-04 02:38	17786368 c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:40 . 2012-01-06 02:54	54867776 c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
+ 2010-11-21 03:24 . 2010-11-21 03:24	10085888 c:\windows\system32\migwiz\wet.dll
+ 2009-07-13 23:57 . 2009-07-14 01:28	20268032 c:\windows\system32\imageres.dll
+ 2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-04 01:59	10886656 c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
+ 2009-07-13 21:59 . 2009-06-10 20:37	11572512 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_lh.inf_amd64_neutral_bc69f20e3115af59\nvlddmkm.sys
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:20	17795072 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atioglxx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:43	23118848 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7121112.inf_amd64_neutral_f81994c72337f895\B120231\atio6axx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 06:31	17397760 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atioglxx.dll
+ 2011-09-23 07:06 . 2011-03-22 06:53	22518272 c:\windows\system32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c7116338.inf_amd64_neutral_a07206f02536fbc8\B115756\atio6axx.dll
+ 2011-11-27 23:14 . 2011-06-02 17:43	23118848 c:\windows\system32\atio6axx.dll
+ 2011-06-02 19:21 . 2011-06-02 19:21	16116224 c:\windows\system32\amdocl64.dll
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Akamai NetSession Interface"="c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe" [2011-12-13 3305760]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2010-11-06 283160]
"RemoteControl9"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe" [2009-07-06 87336]
"PDVD9LanguageShortcut"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\Language\Language.exe" [2010-04-29 50472]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-03-30 937920]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2011-09-05 36760]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2011-09-05 2904984]
"RoxWatchTray"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray12OEM.exe" [2010-11-25 240112]
"Desktop Disc Tool"="c:\program files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe" [2010-11-17 514544]
"SoundMAXPnP"="c:\program files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe" [2011-02-24 1314816]
"Intuit SyncManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe" [2011-02-22 1497352]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-07-06 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2011-08-19 421736]
"LifeCam"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe" [2010-12-13 135536]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2011-06-02 336384]
.
c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dropbox.lnk - c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe [2011-9-1 24183152]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell System Manager.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgr.exe [2010-8-24 1549680]
Google Calendar Sync.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe [2011-4-8 542264]
NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 Smart Wizard.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe [2011-9-30 4577760]
QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe [2011-11-11 1155432]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"DisableCAD"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 27136]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [x]
R2 Autodesk Content Service;Autodesk Content Service;c:\program files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe [2011-02-02 18656]
R2 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE [2011-05-12 249648]
R2 BrcmMgmtAgent;Broadcom Management Agent;c:\program files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe [2010-06-29 158720]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 dcpsysmgrsvc;Dell System Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgrSvc.exe [2010-08-24 517488]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2010-11-06 13336]
R2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2012_64;mental ray 3.9 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English 64-bit;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max Design 2012\mentalimages\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2012_64server.exe [2011-02-23 86016]
R2 RoxWatch12;Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 219632]
R2 Wave Authentication Manager Service;Wave Authentication Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe [2011-07-01 1600000]
R2 WSWNDA3100;WSWNDA3100;c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe [2010-08-19 272864]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [x]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [x]
R3 AtiHDAudioService;ATI Function Driver for HD Audio Service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys [x]
R3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-06-07 191752]
R3 dmvsc;dmvsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [x]
R3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;c:\program files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2011-09-28 1431888]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [x]
R3 netvsc;netvsc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys [x]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-10 4925184]
R3 RoxMediaDB12OEM;RoxMediaDB12OEM;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 1116656]
R3 SynthVid;SynthVid;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
R4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;c:\program files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-09-22 57184]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S0 SCMNdisP;General NDIS Protocol Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\EnabledUnlockedFDEIconOverlay]
@="{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\UninitializedFdeIconOverlay]
@="{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ATIModeChange"="Ati2mdxx.exe" [BU]
"TdmNotify"="c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmNotify.exe" [2011-05-28 257392]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.techguy.org/
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
DPF: RemotePrintControlCab - hxxps://payrollapp2.com/@57128e25-bfc9-4da2-9796-f1b16cc899b9/checkprintingassistant/RemotePrintControlCabIE.CAB
DPF: {1ABA5FAC-1417-422B-BA82-45C35E2C908B} - hxxp://kitchenplanner.ikea.com/US/Core/Player/2020PlayerAX_IKEA_Win32.cab
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\Akamai]
"ServiceDll"="c:\program files (x86)\common files\akamai/netsession_win_b427739.dll"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Approved Extensions]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"{8DCB7100-DF86-4384-8842-8FA844297B3F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,6e,72,d8,
89,b4,91,ea,06,f7,54,cc,e8,41,77,3f,2b
"{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,57,36,90,
43,f7,9e,4b,04,e0,be,4b,59,e7,b4,e8,87
"{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,df,c1,0b,
27,57,07,ba,54,e4,0e,43,d0,22,fb,89,5b
"{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,72,0b,cc,
1c,9f,a6,ed,07,da,80,b9,17,89,70,f9,d7
"{1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,15,34,b2,
18,2f,92,3c,0f,ea,93,2d,46,00,51,e8,47
"{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,0a,d7,23,
94,30,02,d1,0f,f1,da,12,24,73,56,27,d2
"{AA58ED58-01DD-4D91-8333-CF10577473F7}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,36,ee,4b,
ae,ef,4f,ff,08,fc,25,8c,50,52,2a,37,e3
"{AE7CD045-E861-484F-8273-0445EE161910}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2b,d3,6f,
aa,53,a6,21,0d,fd,65,47,05,eb,48,5d,04
"{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2d,dd,7a,
ab,6a,33,56,03,c9,ec,8d,26,b0,f3,64,49
"{B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,5b,ab,e0,
b0,13,40,37,0c,c5,34,01,f3,05,d0,46,eb
"{D2CE3E00-F94A-4740-988E-03DC2F38C34F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,6e,3d,dd,
d6,78,b7,2e,02,e7,98,40,9c,2a,66,87,5b
"{DBC80044-A445-435B-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2a,03,db,
df,77,ea,35,06,c3,62,df,65,c4,9b,cc,bd
"{F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,89,1d,84,
f0,92,94,3d,05,e6,72,25,1d,8b,b8,e4,63
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-9EF7-57124F2177CC}]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
"Solution"="{15727DE6-F92D-4E46-ACB4-0E2C58B31A18}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3\0]
"Key"="ActionsPane3"
"Location"="c:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\Microsoft Shared\\VSTO\\ActionsPane3.xsd"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2012-01-07 14:19:28
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-01-07 22:19
ComboFix2.txt 2012-01-06 19:27
.
Pre-Run: 525,097,967,616 bytes free
Post-Run: 525,120,876,544 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - F219A9382941A70B60BC3C103ED1A557


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

Please download *aswMBR* to your desktop.


Right click and Run as Administrator the aswMBR icon to run it.
Click the *Scan* button to start scan.
When it finishes, press the save log button, save the logfile to your desktop and post its contents in your next reply.


_Click the image to enlarge it_
----------

Please download and run ERUNT (Emergency Recovery Utility NT). This program allows you to keep a complete backup of your registry and restore it when needed. The standard registry backup options that come with Windows back up most of the registry but not all of it. ERUNT however creates a complete backup set, including the Security hive and user related sections. ERUNT is easy to use and since it creates a full backup, there are no options or choices other than to select the location of the backup files. The backup set includes a small executable that will launch the registry restore if needed. **Remember if you are using Windows Vista as your operating system right-click the executable and *Run as Administrator*.
----------

Run *OTL.exe*

Copy/paste the following text written *inside of the code box* into the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box located at the bottom of OTL


```
:Services

:OTL
FF:64bit: - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
O1 - Hosts: 216.240.133.193 www.google-analytics.com.
O1 - Hosts: 216.240.133.193 ad-emea.doubleclick.net.
O1 - Hosts: 216.240.133.193 www.statcounter.com.
O1 - Hosts: 69.72.252.254 www.google-analytics.com.
O1 - Hosts: 69.72.252.254 ad-emea.doubleclick.net.
O1 - Hosts: 69.72.252.254 www.statcounter.com.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\intu-help-qb3 - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\ms-help - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\qbwc - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]
[2011/12/06 17:26:36 | 000,014,772 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\803808b4m065g277c680o6vxb8k8
[2011/12/06 17:26:36 | 000,014,772 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\803808b4m065g277c680o6vxb8k8
[2011/11/16 17:44:41 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\WA1\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini

:Files
ipconfig /flushdns /c

:Commands
[purity]
[resethosts]
[emptyflash]
[emptyjava]
[emptytemp]
[clearallrestorepoints]
[start explorer]
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
Then run a new scan and post a new OTL log ( *don't check* the boxes beside LOP Check or Purity this time )
-------------

*In your next reply please post the logs created by OTL and aswMBR.exe. *


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

OK...here's what happened....

I ran aswMBR and have posted the log below....

I ran ERUNT...no problems

I tried to Run OTC as instructed and when I clicked "Run Fix" I got the following error and nothing else happened....

"Cannot Create File C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts

I'm not sure if it matters, but I've been running in Safe Mode and have not been asked to restart by any of the programs since the first restart into safe mode at the beginning of our clean up.

Any guidance?...

aswMBR version 0.9.9.1297 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2012-01-07 19:52:37
-----------------------------
19:52:37.540 OS Version: Windows x64 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
19:52:37.540 Number of processors: 4 586 0x1A05
19:52:37.540 ComputerName: WA1-PC UserName: WA1
19:52:38.616 Initialize success
19:53:46.351 AVAST engine defs: 12010701
19:53:49.144 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1
19:53:49.175 Disk 0 Vendor: Intel___ 1.0. Size: 953875MB BusType: 8
19:53:49.190 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
19:53:49.190 Disk 0 MBR scan
19:53:49.190 Disk 0 Windows VISTA default MBR code
19:53:49.190 Disk 0 Partition 1 00 DE Dell Utility DELL 4.1 39 MB offset 63
19:53:49.190 Disk 0 Partition 2 80 (A) 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 750 MB offset 81920
19:53:49.206 Disk 0 Partition 3 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 653084 MB offset 1617920
19:53:49.206 Disk 0 Partition - 00 0F Extended LBA 300000 MB offset 1339133952
19:53:49.237 Disk 0 Partition 4 00 07 HPFS/NTFS NTFS 299999 MB offset 1339136000
19:53:49.237 Service scanning
19:53:50.095 Modules scanning
19:53:50.095 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
19:53:50.095 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys iaStor.sys hal.dll 
19:53:50.095 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0xfffffa8006838790]
19:53:50.095 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[fffff8800180143f] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IAAStorageDevice-1[0xfffffa80065ba050]
19:53:51.624 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows
19:53:54.260 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32
19:54:56.442 AVAST engine scan C:\Windows\system32\drivers
19:55:04.367 AVAST engine scan C:\Users\WA1
20:03:18.498 AVAST engine scan C:\ProgramData
20:17:13.630 Scan finished successfully
20:18:29.399 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\MBR.dat"
20:18:29.399 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\Users\WA1\Desktop\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi anjwalker,

Please download *HostsXpert*


Unzip HostsXpert to it's own folder a convenient place such as C:\HostsXpert
 Run HostsXpert.exe
 Click: Make Writable? in the upper left corner.
 Click: Restore MVPs Hosts
 Click: Replace
 Click: OK
 Click: Make ReadOnly
 Close HostsXpert.

Note: If a custom Hosts file was in place, you will have to run those programs again to reset detections.
If needed *Tutorial*
-----------

Re-run the OTL fix that I gave you earlier. If it runs through post the logs that are created. If not, let me know what happened.


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

I ran the .exe file and I'm getting a warning..."Your HOSTS file is marked as a "system file" and can NOT be manipulated. Press OK to remove the system file attribute, CANCEL to Quit.
***HOstsXpert will NOT reset these attributes.***

OK or Cancel?


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Select OK


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Clicked OK...then another warning similar, but indicating the file was "hidden" and to click OK to change attribute...I went a head a clicked "OK". 

I clicked "Make Writable" in the upper left

There was no "Restore MVPs Hosts" button, but there was a "Restore MS Hosts File"

I figured that was it...I clicked it and another window popped up saying "Press OK to restore Microsofts Original Hosts File"

I clicked "OK" and then got the same error message as before....

"Cannot Create File C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts"


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi anjwalker,

Ok lets go ahead and nuke that file...


Please open *Notepad* (Start -> Run -> type *notepad* in the Open field -> OK) and copy and paste the text present _*inside*_ the code box below:

```
File::
C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
```

Save this as *CFScript.txt* and change the *"Save as type"* to *"All Files"* and place it on your desktop.










*Very Important!* Temporarily disable your anti-virus, script blocking and any anti-malware real-time protection before following the steps below. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause "unpredictable results".
Referring to the screenshot above, *drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe.*
ComboFix will now run a scan on your system. It may reboot your system when it finishes. This is normal.
*When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your next reply.*
CAUTION: Do not mouse-click ComboFix's window while it is running. That may cause it to stall.
----------


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

I don't think the computer restarted. I walked away for a bit while ComboFix was scanning. Came back to the log report below...

ComboFix 12-01-07.04 - WA1 01/08/2012 17:00:48.3.4 - x64 NETWORK
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.6142.4123 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: C:\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\WA1\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {68F968AC-2AA0-091D-848C-803E83E35902}
FW: Trend Micro Personal Firewall *Disabled* {70A91CD9-303D-A217-A80E-6DEE136EDB2B}
SP: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Anti-spyware *Disabled/Updated* {D3988948-0C9A-0693-BE3C-BB4CF86413BF}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point
.
FILE ::
"c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts"
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-12-09 to 2012-01-09 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-01-09 01:05 . 2012-01-09 01:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-01-08 23:32 . 2012-01-08 23:33	--------	d-----w-	C:\HostsXpert
2012-01-08 04:23 . 2012-01-08 04:23	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTL
2012-01-08 04:20 . 2012-01-08 04:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\ERUNT
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 03:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 06:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-04 01:48	887296	----a-w-	c:\program files\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-03 22:42	678912	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-26 05:21	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-24 04:52	3145216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 06:31	723456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 05:38	534528	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 05:32	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 04:26	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 04:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\SecurityScans
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 05:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2
2012-01-05 17:25 . 2012-01-05 17:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\boost_interprocess
2012-01-05 16:13 . 2012-01-05 16:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Dell Edoc Viewer
2011-12-30 16:41 . 2012-01-06 01:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\appmgmt
2011-12-27 15:36 . 2011-12-27 15:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Sun
2011-12-27 15:35 . 2011-11-10 13:54	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-12-17 03:57 . 2011-12-17 03:57	--------	d-----w-	C:\temp
2011-12-17 03:56 . 2011-12-17 03:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-01-05 17:26 . 2011-09-23 05:22	414368	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-12-10 23:24 . 2011-12-07 02:45	23152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-11-21 11:40 . 2011-12-06 11:42	8822856	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{650B6D39-DF52-478A-8725-BFB6AA537E5E}\mpengine.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( SnapShot_2012-01-07_22.17.37 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2012-01-08 04:21 . 2005-10-20 20:02	163328 c:\windows\ERDNT\1-7-2012\ERDNT.EXE
+ 2012-01-08 04:21 . 2012-01-08 04:21	3895296 c:\windows\ERDNT\1-7-2012\Users\00000002\UsrClass.dat
+ 2012-01-08 04:21 . 2012-01-08 04:21	7139328 c:\windows\ERDNT\1-7-2012\Users\00000001\ntuser.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Akamai NetSession Interface"="c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe" [2011-12-13 3305760]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2010-11-06 283160]
"RemoteControl9"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe" [2009-07-06 87336]
"PDVD9LanguageShortcut"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\Language\Language.exe" [2010-04-29 50472]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-03-30 937920]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2011-09-05 36760]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2011-09-05 2904984]
"RoxWatchTray"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray12OEM.exe" [2010-11-25 240112]
"Desktop Disc Tool"="c:\program files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe" [2010-11-17 514544]
"SoundMAXPnP"="c:\program files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe" [2011-02-24 1314816]
"Intuit SyncManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe" [2011-02-22 1497352]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-07-06 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2011-08-19 421736]
"LifeCam"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe" [2010-12-13 135536]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2011-06-02 336384]
.
c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dropbox.lnk - c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe [2011-9-1 24183152]
ERUNT AutoBackup.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\ERUNT\AUTOBACK.EXE [2005-10-20 38912]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell System Manager.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgr.exe [2010-8-24 1549680]
Google Calendar Sync.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe [2011-4-8 542264]
NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 Smart Wizard.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe [2011-9-30 4577760]
QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe [2011-11-11 1155432]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"DisableCAD"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 27136]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [x]
R2 Autodesk Content Service;Autodesk Content Service;c:\program files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe [2011-02-02 18656]
R2 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE [2011-05-12 249648]
R2 BrcmMgmtAgent;Broadcom Management Agent;c:\program files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe [2010-06-29 158720]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 dcpsysmgrsvc;Dell System Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgrSvc.exe [2010-08-24 517488]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2010-11-06 13336]
R2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2012_64;mental ray 3.9 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English 64-bit;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max Design 2012\mentalimages\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2012_64server.exe [2011-02-23 86016]
R2 RoxWatch12;Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 219632]
R2 Wave Authentication Manager Service;Wave Authentication Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe [2011-07-01 1600000]
R2 WSWNDA3100;WSWNDA3100;c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe [2010-08-19 272864]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [x]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [x]
R3 AtiHDAudioService;ATI Function Driver for HD Audio Service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys [x]
R3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-06-07 191752]
R3 dmvsc;dmvsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [x]
R3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;c:\program files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2011-09-28 1431888]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [x]
R3 netvsc;netvsc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys [x]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-10 4925184]
R3 RoxMediaDB12OEM;RoxMediaDB12OEM;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 1116656]
R3 SynthVid;SynthVid;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
R4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;c:\program files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-09-22 57184]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S0 SCMNdisP;General NDIS Protocol Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - ASWMBR
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
*Deregistered* - aswMBR
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\EnabledUnlockedFDEIconOverlay]
@="{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\UninitializedFdeIconOverlay]
@="{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ATIModeChange"="Ati2mdxx.exe" [BU]
"TdmNotify"="c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmNotify.exe" [2011-05-28 257392]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.techguy.org/
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
DPF: RemotePrintControlCab - hxxps://payrollapp2.com/@57128e25-bfc9-4da2-9796-f1b16cc899b9/checkprintingassistant/RemotePrintControlCabIE.CAB
DPF: {1ABA5FAC-1417-422B-BA82-45C35E2C908B} - hxxp://kitchenplanner.ikea.com/US/Core/Player/2020PlayerAX_IKEA_Win32.cab
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\Akamai]
"ServiceDll"="c:\program files (x86)\common files\akamai/netsession_win_b427739.dll"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Approved Extensions]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"{8DCB7100-DF86-4384-8842-8FA844297B3F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,6e,72,d8,
89,b4,91,ea,06,f7,54,cc,e8,41,77,3f,2b
"{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,57,36,90,
43,f7,9e,4b,04,e0,be,4b,59,e7,b4,e8,87
"{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,df,c1,0b,
27,57,07,ba,54,e4,0e,43,d0,22,fb,89,5b
"{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,72,0b,cc,
1c,9f,a6,ed,07,da,80,b9,17,89,70,f9,d7
"{1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,15,34,b2,
18,2f,92,3c,0f,ea,93,2d,46,00,51,e8,47
"{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,0a,d7,23,
94,30,02,d1,0f,f1,da,12,24,73,56,27,d2
"{AA58ED58-01DD-4D91-8333-CF10577473F7}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,36,ee,4b,
ae,ef,4f,ff,08,fc,25,8c,50,52,2a,37,e3
"{AE7CD045-E861-484F-8273-0445EE161910}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2b,d3,6f,
aa,53,a6,21,0d,fd,65,47,05,eb,48,5d,04
"{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2d,dd,7a,
ab,6a,33,56,03,c9,ec,8d,26,b0,f3,64,49
"{B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,5b,ab,e0,
b0,13,40,37,0c,c5,34,01,f3,05,d0,46,eb
"{D2CE3E00-F94A-4740-988E-03DC2F38C34F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,6e,3d,dd,
d6,78,b7,2e,02,e7,98,40,9c,2a,66,87,5b
"{DBC80044-A445-435B-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2a,03,db,
df,77,ea,35,06,c3,62,df,65,c4,9b,cc,bd
"{F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,89,1d,84,
f0,92,94,3d,05,e6,72,25,1d,8b,b8,e4,63
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-9EF7-57124F2177CC}]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
"Solution"="{15727DE6-F92D-4E46-ACB4-0E2C58B31A18}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3\0]
"Key"="ActionsPane3"
"Location"="c:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\Microsoft Shared\\VSTO\\ActionsPane3.xsd"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2012-01-08 17:07:07
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-01-09 01:07
ComboFix2.txt 2012-01-07 22:19
ComboFix3.txt 2012-01-06 19:27
.
Pre-Run: 524,667,215,872 bytes free
Post-Run: 524,729,864,192 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - E7ECC6AAB82F8BFD4CFA58664E56704D


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Ok...

Now please attempt to run the OTL fix that I had given you earlier. If you have any problems please let me know.


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

I tried to Run OTC as instructed, again, and when I clicked "Run Fix" I got the following error (Same as Before) and nothing else happened....

"Cannot Create File C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts"


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi anjwalker,

Please open *Notepad* (Start -> Run -> type *notepad* in the Open field -> OK) and copy and paste the text present _*inside*_ the code box below:

```
DDS::
DPF: RemotePrintControlCab - hxxps://payrollapp2.com/@57128e25-bfc9-4da2-9796-f1b16cc899b9/checkprintingassistant/RemotePrintControlCabIE.CAB
DPF: {1ABA5FAC-1417-422B-BA82-45C35E2C908B} - hxxp://kitchenplanner.ikea.com/US/Core/Player/2020PlayerAX_IKEA_Win32.cab

DirLook::
c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}

Registry::
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"DisableCAD"= 0 (0x0)
```

Save this as *CFScript.txt* and change the *"Save as type"* to *"All Files"* and place it on your desktop.










*Very Important!* Temporarily disable your anti-virus, script blocking and any anti-malware real-time protection before following the steps below. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause "unpredictable results".
Referring to the screenshot above, *drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe.*
ComboFix will now run a scan on your system. It may reboot your system when it finishes. This is normal.
*When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your next reply.*
CAUTION: Do not mouse-click ComboFix's window while it is running. That may cause it to stall.
----------

In your next reply please post the new ComboFix log and let me know how your system is running.


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Again....no automatic restart...should I restart manually?

Here is the log it generated....

ComboFix 12-01-07.04 - WA1 01/08/2012 18:35:06.4.4 - x64 NETWORK
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.6142.4320 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: C:\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\WA1\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {68F968AC-2AA0-091D-848C-803E83E35902}
FW: Trend Micro Personal Firewall *Disabled* {70A91CD9-303D-A217-A80E-6DEE136EDB2B}
SP: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Anti-spyware *Disabled/Updated* {D3988948-0C9A-0693-BE3C-BB4CF86413BF}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-12-09 to 2012-01-09 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-01-09 02:38 . 2012-01-09 02:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-01-08 23:32 . 2012-01-08 23:33	--------	d-----w-	C:\HostsXpert
2012-01-08 04:23 . 2012-01-08 04:23	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTL
2012-01-08 04:20 . 2012-01-08 04:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\ERUNT
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 03:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 06:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-04 01:48	887296	----a-w-	c:\program files\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-03 22:42	678912	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-26 05:21	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-24 04:52	3145216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 06:31	723456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 05:38	534528	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 05:32	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 04:26	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 04:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\SecurityScans
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 05:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2
2012-01-05 17:25 . 2012-01-05 17:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\boost_interprocess
2012-01-05 16:13 . 2012-01-05 16:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Dell Edoc Viewer
2011-12-30 16:41 . 2012-01-06 01:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\appmgmt
2011-12-27 15:36 . 2011-12-27 15:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Sun
2011-12-27 15:35 . 2011-11-10 13:54	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-12-17 03:57 . 2011-12-17 03:57	--------	d-----w-	C:\temp
2011-12-17 03:56 . 2011-12-17 03:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-01-05 17:26 . 2011-09-23 05:22	414368	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-12-10 23:24 . 2011-12-07 02:45	23152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-11-21 11:40 . 2011-12-06 11:42	8822856	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{650B6D39-DF52-478A-8725-BFB6AA537E5E}\mpengine.dll
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Look )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
---- Directory of c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F} ----
.
2011-12-17 03:56 . 2011-12-17 03:56	22492	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}\0x0409.ini
2011-12-17 03:56 . 2011-12-17 03:56	13824	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}\1033.MST
2011-12-17 03:56 . 2011-12-17 03:56	9299968	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}\Splashtop Streamer.msi
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( SnapShot_2012-01-07_22.17.37 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2012-01-08 04:21 . 2005-10-20 20:02	163328 c:\windows\ERDNT\1-7-2012\ERDNT.EXE
+ 2012-01-08 04:21 . 2012-01-08 04:21	3895296 c:\windows\ERDNT\1-7-2012\Users\00000002\UsrClass.dat
+ 2012-01-08 04:21 . 2012-01-08 04:21	7139328 c:\windows\ERDNT\1-7-2012\Users\00000001\ntuser.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Akamai NetSession Interface"="c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe" [2011-12-13 3305760]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2010-11-06 283160]
"RemoteControl9"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe" [2009-07-06 87336]
"PDVD9LanguageShortcut"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\Language\Language.exe" [2010-04-29 50472]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-03-30 937920]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2011-09-05 36760]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2011-09-05 2904984]
"RoxWatchTray"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray12OEM.exe" [2010-11-25 240112]
"Desktop Disc Tool"="c:\program files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe" [2010-11-17 514544]
"SoundMAXPnP"="c:\program files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe" [2011-02-24 1314816]
"Intuit SyncManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe" [2011-02-22 1497352]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-07-06 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2011-08-19 421736]
"LifeCam"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe" [2010-12-13 135536]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2011-06-02 336384]
.
c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dropbox.lnk - c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe [2011-9-1 24183152]
ERUNT AutoBackup.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\ERUNT\AUTOBACK.EXE [2005-10-20 38912]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell System Manager.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgr.exe [2010-8-24 1549680]
Google Calendar Sync.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe [2011-4-8 542264]
NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 Smart Wizard.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe [2011-9-30 4577760]
QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe [2011-11-11 1155432]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"DisableCAD"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 27136]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [x]
R2 Autodesk Content Service;Autodesk Content Service;c:\program files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe [2011-02-02 18656]
R2 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE [2011-05-12 249648]
R2 BrcmMgmtAgent;Broadcom Management Agent;c:\program files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe [2010-06-29 158720]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 dcpsysmgrsvc;Dell System Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgrSvc.exe [2010-08-24 517488]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2010-11-06 13336]
R2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2012_64;mental ray 3.9 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English 64-bit;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max Design 2012\mentalimages\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2012_64server.exe [2011-02-23 86016]
R2 RoxWatch12;Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 219632]
R2 Wave Authentication Manager Service;Wave Authentication Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe [2011-07-01 1600000]
R2 WSWNDA3100;WSWNDA3100;c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe [2010-08-19 272864]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [x]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [x]
R3 AtiHDAudioService;ATI Function Driver for HD Audio Service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys [x]
R3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-06-07 191752]
R3 dmvsc;dmvsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [x]
R3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;c:\program files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2011-09-28 1431888]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [x]
R3 netvsc;netvsc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys [x]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-10 4925184]
R3 RoxMediaDB12OEM;RoxMediaDB12OEM;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 1116656]
R3 SynthVid;SynthVid;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
R4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;c:\program files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-09-22 57184]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S0 SCMNdisP;General NDIS Protocol Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - ASWMBR
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
*Deregistered* - aswMBR
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\EnabledUnlockedFDEIconOverlay]
@="{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\UninitializedFdeIconOverlay]
@="{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ATIModeChange"="Ati2mdxx.exe" [BU]
"TdmNotify"="c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmNotify.exe" [2011-05-28 257392]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.techguy.org/
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
DPF: RemotePrintControlCab - hxxps://payrollapp2.com/@57128e25-bfc9-4da2-9796-f1b16cc899b9/checkprintingassistant/RemotePrintControlCabIE.CAB
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\Akamai]
"ServiceDll"="c:\program files (x86)\common files\akamai/netsession_win_b427739.dll"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Approved Extensions]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"{8DCB7100-DF86-4384-8842-8FA844297B3F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,6e,72,d8,
89,b4,91,ea,06,f7,54,cc,e8,41,77,3f,2b
"{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,57,36,90,
43,f7,9e,4b,04,e0,be,4b,59,e7,b4,e8,87
"{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,df,c1,0b,
27,57,07,ba,54,e4,0e,43,d0,22,fb,89,5b
"{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,72,0b,cc,
1c,9f,a6,ed,07,da,80,b9,17,89,70,f9,d7
"{1CA1377B-DC1D-4A52-9585-6E06050FAC53}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,15,34,b2,
18,2f,92,3c,0f,ea,93,2d,46,00,51,e8,47
"{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,0a,d7,23,
94,30,02,d1,0f,f1,da,12,24,73,56,27,d2
"{AA58ED58-01DD-4D91-8333-CF10577473F7}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,36,ee,4b,
ae,ef,4f,ff,08,fc,25,8c,50,52,2a,37,e3
"{AE7CD045-E861-484F-8273-0445EE161910}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2b,d3,6f,
aa,53,a6,21,0d,fd,65,47,05,eb,48,5d,04
"{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2d,dd,7a,
ab,6a,33,56,03,c9,ec,8d,26,b0,f3,64,49
"{B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,5b,ab,e0,
b0,13,40,37,0c,c5,34,01,f3,05,d0,46,eb
"{D2CE3E00-F94A-4740-988E-03DC2F38C34F}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,6e,3d,dd,
d6,78,b7,2e,02,e7,98,40,9c,2a,66,87,5b
"{DBC80044-A445-435B-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,2a,03,db,
df,77,ea,35,06,c3,62,df,65,c4,9b,cc,bd
"{F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,38,12,89,1d,84,
f0,92,94,3d,05,e6,72,25,1d,8b,b8,e4,63
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-9EF7-57124F2177CC}]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
"Solution"="{15727DE6-F92D-4E46-ACB4-0E2C58B31A18}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3\0]
"Key"="ActionsPane3"
"Location"="c:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\Microsoft Shared\\VSTO\\ActionsPane3.xsd"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2012-01-08 18:39:28
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-01-09 02:39
ComboFix2.txt 2012-01-09 01:07
ComboFix3.txt 2012-01-07 22:19
ComboFix4.txt 2012-01-06 19:27
.
Pre-Run: 524,764,372,992 bytes free
Post-Run: 524,495,716,352 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 0B5BC3DE1564D9F7089DE1AEE76637F7


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi anjwalker,

Please open *Notepad* (Start -> Run -> type *notepad* in the Open field -> OK) and copy and paste the text present _*inside*_ the code box below:

```
Registry::
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\syste m]
"DisableCAD"= 0 (0x0)

RegLock::
[HKEY_USERS\.Default\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Approved Extensions]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-9EF7-57124F2177CC}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3\0]
```

Save this as *CFScript.txt* and change the *"Save as type"* to *"All Files"* and place it on your desktop.










*Very Important!* Temporarily disable your anti-virus, script blocking and any anti-malware real-time protection before following the steps below. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause "unpredictable results".
Referring to the screenshot above, *drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe.*
ComboFix will now run a scan on your system. It may reboot your system when it finishes. This is normal.
*When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your next reply.*
CAUTION: Do not mouse-click ComboFix's window while it is running. That may cause it to stall.
----------

Post the new ComboFix log and let me know what symptoms you are still having with your computer.


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Again...no reboot...log posted below...

ComboFix 12-01-07.04 - WA1 01/09/2012 7:42.5.4 - x64 NETWORK
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.6142.4297 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: C:\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\WA1\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {68F968AC-2AA0-091D-848C-803E83E35902}
FW: Trend Micro Personal Firewall *Disabled* {70A91CD9-303D-A217-A80E-6DEE136EDB2B}
SP: Trend Micro Client/Server Security Agent Anti-spyware *Disabled/Updated* {D3988948-0C9A-0693-BE3C-BB4CF86413BF}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-12-09 to 2012-01-09 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-01-09 15:46 . 2012-01-09 15:46	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-01-08 23:32 . 2012-01-08 23:33	--------	d-----w-	C:\HostsXpert
2012-01-08 04:23 . 2012-01-08 04:23	--------	d-----w-	C:\_OTL
2012-01-08 04:20 . 2012-01-08 04:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\ERUNT
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2012-01-06 06:48 . 2012-01-06 06:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 03:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 03:11 . 2012-01-06 06:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-04 01:48	887296	----a-w-	c:\program files\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:53 . 2011-11-03 22:42	678912	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-26 05:21	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-24 04:52	3145216	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 06:31	723456	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-10-15 05:38	534528	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\EncDec.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 05:32	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:44 . 2011-11-05 04:26	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 04:34	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\SecurityScans
2012-01-06 02:35 . 2012-01-06 05:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2
2012-01-05 17:25 . 2012-01-05 17:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\boost_interprocess
2012-01-05 16:13 . 2012-01-05 16:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Dell Edoc Viewer
2011-12-30 16:41 . 2012-01-06 01:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\appmgmt
2011-12-27 15:36 . 2011-12-27 15:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Sun
2011-12-27 15:35 . 2011-11-10 13:54	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2011-12-17 03:57 . 2011-12-17 03:57	--------	d-----w-	C:\temp
2011-12-17 03:56 . 2011-12-17 03:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\{5F13E1E9-9624-48F0-B311-8C11D958130F}
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-01-05 17:26 . 2011-09-23 05:22	414368	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-12-10 23:24 . 2011-12-07 02:45	23152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-11-21 11:40 . 2011-12-06 11:42	8822856	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{650B6D39-DF52-478A-8725-BFB6AA537E5E}\mpengine.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( SnapShot_2012-01-07_22.17.37 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2012-01-08 04:21 . 2005-10-20 20:02	163328 c:\windows\ERDNT\1-7-2012\ERDNT.EXE
+ 2012-01-08 04:21 . 2012-01-08 04:21	3895296 c:\windows\ERDNT\1-7-2012\Users\00000002\UsrClass.dat
+ 2012-01-08 04:21 . 2012-01-08 04:21	7139328 c:\windows\ERDNT\1-7-2012\Users\00000001\ntuser.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Akamai NetSession Interface"="c:\users\WA1\AppData\Local\Akamai\netsession_win.exe" [2011-12-13 3305760]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2010-11-06 283160]
"RemoteControl9"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\PDVD9Serv.exe" [2009-07-06 87336]
"PDVD9LanguageShortcut"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD9\Language\Language.exe" [2010-04-29 50472]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-03-30 937920]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2011-09-05 36760]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 10.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2011-09-05 2904984]
"RoxWatchTray"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray12OEM.exe" [2010-11-25 240112]
"Desktop Disc Tool"="c:\program files (x86)\Roxio\OEM\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe" [2010-11-17 514544]
"SoundMAXPnP"="c:\program files (x86)\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe" [2011-02-24 1314816]
"Intuit SyncManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe" [2011-02-22 1497352]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-07-06 421888]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2011-08-19 421736]
"LifeCam"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe" [2010-12-13 135536]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2011-06-02 336384]
.
c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dropbox.lnk - c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe [2011-9-1 24183152]
ERUNT AutoBackup.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\ERUNT\AUTOBACK.EXE [2005-10-20 38912]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell System Manager.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgr.exe [2010-8-24 1549680]
Google Calendar Sync.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe [2011-4-8 542264]
NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 Smart Wizard.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WNDA3100v2.exe [2011-9-30 4577760]
QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe [2011-11-11 1155432]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"DisableCAD"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
R2 Akamai;Akamai NetSession Interface;c:\windows\System32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 27136]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [x]
R2 Autodesk Content Service;Autodesk Content Service;c:\program files (x86)\Autodesk\Content Service\Connect.Service.ContentService.exe [2011-02-02 18656]
R2 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE [2011-05-12 249648]
R2 BrcmMgmtAgent;Broadcom Management Agent;c:\program files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe [2010-06-29 158720]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 dcpsysmgrsvc;Dell System Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell System Manager\DCPSysMgrSvc.exe [2010-08-24 517488]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2010-11-06 13336]
R2 mi-raysat_3dsmax2012_64;mental ray 3.9 Satellite for Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2012 64-bit - English 64-bit;c:\program files\Autodesk\3ds Max Design 2012\mentalimages\satellite\raysat_3dsmax2012_64server.exe [2011-02-23 86016]
R2 RoxWatch12;Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 219632]
R2 Wave Authentication Manager Service;Wave Authentication Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe [2011-07-01 1600000]
R2 WSWNDA3100;WSWNDA3100;c:\program files (x86)\NETGEAR\WNDA3100v2\WifiSvc.exe [2010-08-19 272864]
R3 amdkmdag;amdkmdag;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys [x]
R3 amdkmdap;amdkmdap;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys [x]
R3 AtiHDAudioService;ATI Function Driver for HD Audio Service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys [x]
R3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-06-07 191752]
R3 dmvsc;dmvsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [x]
R3 FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;FLEXnet Licensing Service 64;c:\program files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe [2011-09-28 1431888]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 136176]
R3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [x]
R3 netvsc;netvsc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys [x]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-10 4925184]
R3 RoxMediaDB12OEM;RoxMediaDB12OEM;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 1116656]
R3 SynthVid;SynthVid;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
R4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;c:\program files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-09-22 57184]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S0 SCMNdisP;General NDIS Protocol Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\scmndisp.sys [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S3 BCMH43XX;Broadcom 802.11 USB Network Adapter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwlhigh664.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - ASWMBR
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
*Deregistered* - aswMBR
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
Akamai	REG_MULTI_SZ Akamai
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
2012-01-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-10-04 22:42]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12	97792	----a-w-	c:\users\WA1\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\EnabledUnlockedFDEIconOverlay]
@="{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\UninitializedFdeIconOverlay]
@="{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}]
2011-05-28 00:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ATIModeChange"="Ati2mdxx.exe" [BU]
"TdmNotify"="c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmNotify.exe" [2011-05-28 257392]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.techguy.org/
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
DPF: RemotePrintControlCab - hxxps://payrollapp2.com/@57128e25-bfc9-4da2-9796-f1b16cc899b9/checkprintingassistant/RemotePrintControlCabIE.CAB
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\Akamai]
"ServiceDll"="c:\program files (x86)\common files\akamai/netsession_win_b427739.dll"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil11e_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11e.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2012-01-09 07:47:18
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-01-09 15:47
ComboFix2.txt 2012-01-09 02:39
ComboFix3.txt 2012-01-09 01:07
ComboFix4.txt 2012-01-07 22:19
ComboFix5.txt 2012-01-09 15:42
.
Pre-Run: 524,541,952,000 bytes free
Post-Run: 524,495,941,632 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 9D66B05136CD021361DD5B0A9D274CB8


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Jeff,

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like we should just go ahead with a reload of windows. I've got everything backed up and I need to get up and operational as soon as possible being that this is my primary work computer. If you think we're close on the cleaning then I can stick it out, but if not, maybe a fresh windows reload would get me up and running sooner. 

Let me know what you think. Your help has been tremendous, but I'm up against some deadlines with work and can't afford to be down for much longer. 

Thanks.


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi anjwalker,



> I'm up against some deadlines with work and can't afford to be down for much longer


I can't say how close we are yet to being done due to the infection that we found on your system. We may still have to deal with corrupted files. If you have everything backed up and are short on time I think that a format and reinstall will be your best bet. I apologize that this could not have been quicker.


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

Do you still need help?


----------



## anjwalker (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Jeff...I ended up reloading Windows on Tuesday after I got the recovery disk from Dell. Thanks for your help, but I think this virus got the best of me and I couldn't wait too much longer to be back up and running. 

My Windows Firewall now works there seems to be no sign of the virus. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jeffce (May 10, 2011)

:up: Glad to hear that you are all fixed up and running. 

Glad that I could be of help. If you are finished with this topic please press the Solved button at the top of this page and we can close this out.


----------

